# ***Official SmX Theater Solutions Screen Thread



## AVSRichard

Since we're now carrying the new SmX Theater Solutions CineWeave Pro Line

Frame Screen thread we may as well get it started!


They will also be offering a non-acoustic screens from SmX when available, and coming soon will be curved theater screens as well. Stay tuned for more details!


Some of the reasons you might want these:






































Anyone who has the SmX material or those of you getting your screens with frames soon, please feel free to chime in.


Richard


----------



## Baenwort

Great! Glad to see you guys picked up SMX. I already got my screen and frame directly from SMX but I'm sure pawning the customers off on you will lighten Ruben's work load.(He was answering calls at 1900 EDT on a Saturday!) so that he can enjoy his own theater more. ;D


Once I receive my Frame I'll post here about how I feel about the build quality and strength.


----------



## Bimmeup

I'll do the same as Baenwort's doing by reporting here about the new SMX Pro-Line screen and frame that I should be getting soon. It's supposed to ship this week and once I get it installed etc., I'll post some pics and give my review!


Bimmeup

Matt


----------



## wkosmann

I was the first to receive the new SmX Pro Line frame. The reason Ruben sent the first one to me is that it was in support of the East Coast BlendZilla Meet, happening this weekend, May 5 and 6. There are pictures posted of the completed screen in the East Coast BlendZilla Meet thread, in the CRT forum. The Meet thread is a sticky, so look for it at the top of the forum list of threads.


My wife and I assembled the frame last Friday night. Bill Belcher and I mounted the screen last Saturday. Everyone who is involved in creating the East Coast BlendZilla Meet who has seen the 12' wide 2.35:1 aspect ratio screen has fallen in love with it.


Willliam

East Coast BlendZilla Meet host


----------



## SmX

Thanks for starting the official SmX Screen thread Rich.


Just some news to start off this thread...


We are are now in production on the SmX Pro-Curve curved screens available in 18' - 30' and 40' radius curves up to 24' wide.


We are also working on the SmX CH Mask constant height masking system that adapts right on top of the SmX Pro-Line frame. Our masking system has the same sleek look as the SmX Pro-Line frame and the overall frame size is 5.5" wide x 2.77" deep. This is a great option for those that want a screen now and a masking system later. Our masking system integrates with Crestron, AMX, Z-Wave and also has IR, RF, RS-232 and Dry-Contact hook ups.


We are also offering solid screens as well available in Matte, 1.4 gain, 1.8 gain and a 2.4 gain silver screen.


For more info on all of this, check out the New official SmX website smxscreen.com


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## dlr944

When will the no-AT screens become available?


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davdev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any plans to offer a slightly less expensive screen in the future.
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I was very excited to see you would be offering complete screens, as I wanted an AT, but I am not much of a DIY'er.
> 
> 
> I just got a quote on some sizes, and I have to admit I almost choked. It was at least 3x's what I was expecting, especially considering the screen material itself can be purchased somewhat cheeply.
> 
> 
> I don't mean to sound cheap, and I am sure it is a great product, but I know there are many people who would jump on a sub $1K screen from SMX, even if the frame isn't quite the same quality as the current crop



If you really want to choke, call up Screen Research or Stewart and ask for an AT screen qoute. My guarantee to you is it'll be 2 to 3 times the price you were quoted. ^_^


If price is such a concern, why not go DIY? Building a frame that's servicable isn't high on the list of tricky projects. I would peg it as pretty darn simple and you'd save yourself a lot of cash. I'm sure you've seen the threads in the SMX forum. Sooner or later the world of "I don't want to pay that much" and "DIY" will meet. ^_^


----------



## davdev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chirpie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you really want to choke, call up Screen Research or Stewart and ask for an AT screen qoute. My guarantee to you is it'll be 2 to 3 times the price you were quoted. ^_^



I have seen those as well and thought it was nuts. The only reason I was suprised at the cost of SMX is that the screen material itself is only a couple hundred dollars. I guess I didn't expect the frame to add an additional 3K to the price.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davdev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any plans to offer a slightly less expensive screen in the future.
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I was very excited to see you would be offering complete screens, as I wanted an AT, but I am not much of a DIY'er.
> 
> 
> I just got a quote on some sizes, and I have to admit I almost choked. It was at least 3x's what I was expecting, especially considering the screen material itself can be purchased somewhat cheeply.
> 
> 
> I don't mean to sound cheap, and I am sure it is a great product, but I know there are many people who would jump on a sub $1K screen from SMX, even if the frame isn't quite the same quality as the current crop



We are now in discussion on releasing an entry level series screen using the SmX CineWeave material. The entry level frame would not be insulated and will use the same flocking the other screen companies are using. This entry level version should be affordable for most people considering an AT screen.


I will update this thread with more details as soon as they become available.


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlr944* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When will the no-AT screens become available?



We are shooting for 2 weeks from now. I will update everyone once they become available.


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## davdev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We are now in discussion on releasing an entry level series screen using the SmX CineWeave material. The entry level frame would not be insulated and will use the same flocking the other screen companies are using. This entry level version should be affordable for most people considering an AT screen.
> 
> 
> I will update this thread with more details as soon as they become available.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ruben




That is excellent news.


----------



## SpaceMoose

ooooOOooooh I'm very interested in more info on the entry level screen!


----------



## Milt99

Wow, these babies look very cool.

What else would I expect from the Sandman but meticulous attention to deal and bullet-proof construction.


I was in on the the first batch of SMX screen material and can only say it's the best deal going for an AT screen.


Great picture, great sound, killer price.


I know that most people think that having an AT screen is a "luxury" but after you experience it, it's a necessity. Seamless panning, coherent, pinpoint imaging.

I cannot imagine not having one.

Good luck on your latest venture, Ruben!


----------



## mike_orst

I think I was the second person to order the new SmX Theater Solutions CineWeave Pro Line Frame / Screen. (I will be receiving an 11', 2.35 screen and am looking forward to the SMX masking system) Ruben has been great to work with and I'm really looking forward to receiving the frame and screen. The tracking info says I should be expecting delivery on Wednesday!!!!!


Mike


----------



## BocaPimp

Im a 2:35:1 curved SMX owner.. Pro-Line screen...


and all i can say is its awsome, picture from my HD81 is clean and clear

and vibrant colors.. bought a stewart, returned it before unboxing once

i saw the SMX live in person.. now im happy to be a owner


----------



## hottyson

I emailed for a sample back in February and I still have not gotten anything.


EDIT:

I got my sample now thanks to SandmanX!

Thank you!


----------



## dseliger

I'm currently using the SMX screen with my HD81 Projector + Panamorph UH380 lens @ 2.35:1 with my Klipsch THX Ultra2's behind it.


This was my first AT screen and i have to say there is nothing in this world that could convince me to do it differently in the future. The picture is amazing, the sound comes right through no problem, i really have no complaints.


I was pretty bummed that i wasnt going to be able to do AT because i couldnt afford one of the Big Boys screens...then i came across SMX. There is no question in my mind that SMX is superior in every way to the big boys...at a fraction of the cost.


Needless to say, im a very happy customer and i've recommended SMX to everyone i know that is building or thinking of building a home theater.


If you are considering it, just do it!! You wont have any regrets i assure you!


----------



## Grammar Police

I was also in on the first shipment of the SMX screen material more than a year ago. I must say, it looks great and it's held up well. I was concerned about it relaxing or sagging after time, but it is as tight as the day I mounted it.


I've paired it with an Optoma HD72. It has all the pop you could want and once you go AT, you'll never go back.


I'm not an industry professional or reviewer, but I've seen many different screens and setups. The SMX has to be the best deal going right now.


----------



## NeoOiler

i ordered my SmX screen and frame and I am counting down the days till it arrives. Ruben was an absolute pleasure to deal with and was very accomidating. Highly recommend to anyone who is even in the process of thinking of getting an smx screen.


Ryan


----------



## bpape

I have several customers who have used not only the DIY SMX material but also the finished full frame. I've had nothing but glowing reviews to this point. No, it's not cheap, but quality never is - and it's still half of what Stewart or SR would charge for something similar.


At this point, this is my steady recommendation unless a customer absolutely insists on a different brand.


Bryan


----------



## Kevin Haskins

The frames look awesome! As soon as I get my new drivers I'll design something with your acoustic screen in mind. My HT room has been on the back-burner for over a year and this summer looks like a good time to finish things off.


----------



## jmorris644

Richard,


Thanks for starting this thread.


For many months I followed Ruben's construction thread and watch as he tested and retested screen materials. It was enjoyable to be part of the beginning of what looks like a marvelous screen company.


I have had my SmX screen for over a year now. It sat idly rolled up until I mounted my Optoma HD81 last October. We have put over 1000 hours on the projector so far watching HD-DVD movies, HD-Cable, HD-Xbox, and a lot of non HD material too. We are still amazed at the quality of the picture and the placement of the sound. Without the AT material I would have had to place my center channel speaker above the screen. I have been an audiophile for many years and I knew from the beginning that I was always going to get an AT screen.


I actually purchased Ruben's first AT screen. I installed it in a trampoline style setup with bungee cord surrounding the material. It is being constantly stretched and has been perfect for the 8 months it has been up.


I was talking with my wife about finishing the framing on the screen myself and recently showed her the frame that Ruben had come up with. To my amazement she said that I should get the frame from Ruben. She said that we have done everything else so perfect in our theater, why would we not want a screen and frame that looked perfect too. Wow, who would have guessed!! A wife factored screen and frame.










Anyway, I am doing my final measurements and I will be placing my order soon.


Thanks again!!


Joe


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hottyson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know what is wrong with the customer service. I emailed for a sample back in February and I still have not gotten anything.



Whenever it's a cold turkey response like this, 99% of the I'm guessing spam filter. (That's how it is on the forum I run anyway. ^_^)


----------



## Frank D

This is truly an amazing AT screen material especially for the price as many have stated above.


I just wanted to add that my experiences in regards to Ruben's service is also excellent.


He has always returned my calls and answered all my questions in a very helpful manner.


----------



## crackyflipside

First a big congrats to SandmanX for finding great screen material and then having the coconuts of steel to actually start up his own screen company!


I have yet to test out the screen with a PJ because I am just not at that stage in construction. But I can still offer a quick review of product quality and shipping details. The screen is a PVC woven material where you can immediately notice a much smaller perforation in the material than other common AT screens and AT screen materials. The material is VERY tough and did not give when I gave it a pull-test (it didn't rip or stretch). The shipping was excellent as the screen was rolled around a rock hard cardboard tube, wrapped in plastic, extra stuffing inside to protect from impacts, and labeled fragile to boot!


From following all the tests that SandmanX and other independent testers, SmX is the best AT screen material I, and many others, know of. For the extremely affordable price it is offered at, I hope other screen companies can try to play catch-up. Just based solely on the numbers and results of the thorough testing of SmX CineWeave HD; for an entry-level price, you get a professional-quality screen.


----------



## nowandthen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chirpie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you really want to choke, call up Screen Research or Stewart and ask for an AT screen qoute. My guarantee to you is it'll be 2 to 3 times the price you were quoted. ^_^
> 
> 
> If price is such a concern, why not go DIY? Building a frame that's servicable isn't high on the list of tricky projects. I would peg it as pretty darn simple and you'd save yourself a lot of cash. I'm sure you've seen the threads in the SMX forum. Sooner or later the world of "I don't want to pay that much" and "DIY" will meet. ^_^



Not ture, when comparing apples to apples. I was surprised at the cost of Ruben's frame. No knock on Ruben, it is a very very nice frame, and he has to make a buck like anyone else. But for those that choose to buy the material, which is reasonably priced, if you add the frame you're talking a pretty hefty sum. DYI (no frame) it's a great deal.


I own 5 yards of SMX. I also own a Stewart Ultramatte 1.3 Cinemaperf screen. I will be upgrading to a 2.37:1 Ultramatte 1.3 or 1.5 microperf screen. I have compared prices from both and having done so I intend to sell my 5 yards of SMX and buy another Stewart screen. Yes it will cost more, but when combining SMX material with Ruben's frame it isn't that much more.


SMX vs. Stewart:

I put up the SMX material so I could see 1/2 SMX and 1/2 Stewart. The Stewart had more pop. I know a lot of people like SMX material and I agree it is better than a lot of other options, but ask yourself why there isn't a comparison to Stewart screens on Ruben's site. Again, please understand, this is no knock to Ruben what so ever, his material is very good. It is my opinion that Stewart has a better screen. What you must do is ask if it is worth the additional cost. SMX material only compared to Stewart with frame, Stewart is way way, way more money. SMX with SMX frame compared to Stewart, the Stewart Screen is more but not that much, and you get a better picture. My .02.


I see a lot of positive posts about Ruben's screen and I do not mean this to be a slam to him in any way. He provides a very good product at a fair price. All I am saying is look around at all your options, a screen will last a long long time.


Flame suit on.







And no I do not work or sell Stewart products.










(Please take this a just one person's opinion and not an upset customer, Ruben was very good to me).


Edit 5-16-07


After all the rave reviews, I have decided to keep the material. I have a great solution for a frame so I will now save a lot over the Stewart. Also recent quotes for a Stewart have come in higher than the quote I had late last year. Not sure why, but in any case I do not feel I will be comprimising much at all and will be very happy with the SMX material. Now I can apply the savings to that new InFocus 1080P, assuming it performs well.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nowandthen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not ture, when comparing apples to apples. I was surprised at the cost of Ruben's frame. No knock on Ruben, it is a very very nice frame, and he has to make a buck like anyone else. But for those that choose to buy the material, which is reasonably priced, if you add the frame you're talking a pretty hefty sum. DYI it's a pretty good screen.
> 
> 
> I own 5 yards of SMX. I also own a Stewart Ultramatte 1.3 Cinemaperf screen. I will be upgrading to a 2.37:1 Ultramatee 1.3 or 1.5 microperf screen. I have compared prices from both and having done so I intend to sell my 5 yards of SMX and buy another Stewart screen. Yes it will cost more, but when combining SMX material with Ruben's frame it isn't that much more.
> 
> 
> SMX vs. Stewart:
> 
> I put up the SMX material so I could see 1/2 SMX and 1/2 Stewart. The Stewart had more pop. I know a lot of people like SMX material and I agree it is better than a lot of other options, but ask yourself why there isn't a comparison to Stewart screens on Ruben's site. Again, please understand, this is no knock to Ruben what so ever, his material is very good. It is my opinion that Stewart has a better screen. What you must do is ask if it is worth the additional cost. SMX material only compared to Stewart with frame, Stewart is way way, way more money. SMX with SMX frame compared to Stewart, the Stewart Screen is more but not that much, and you get a better picture. My .02.
> 
> 
> I see a lot of positive posts about Ruben's screen and I do not mean this to be a slam to him in any way. He provides a very good product at a fair price. All I am saying is look around at all your options, a screen will last a long long time.
> 
> 
> Flame suit on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no I do not work or sell Stewart products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please take this a just one person's opinion and not an upset customer, Ruben was very good to me).




Great post. Stewart makes incredibly great screens and they been around long enough to prove it. But your comparing a screen with a gain coating (Stewart) to a screen that doesn't have a gain coating (SmX CineWeave).


Every screen differs, but screens with gain coatings have trade offs, such as narrow viewing cones, sparklies, dark corners, non-uniformity, drop of gain with offset projectors, noticable micro-perfs from seating distance and moire on perf/microperf screens. I get more and more calls everyday from people with moire issues on microperf screens looking to switch over.


Then audiowise, a perf/mico-perf screen combfilters allot even with eq. If you put that 1.3 - 1.5 gain screen next to a 1.8 or 2.4 gain the 1.3 is not going to pop as much any more. Then putting that 2.4 gain next to a Silver Star is going to make the 2.4 gain screen dull in comparson.


I did do a comparison between a microperf StudioTek 130 and the SmX CineWeave and the ST130 had a slight bit more pop but it was very slight.


As far as frame comparisons, the SmX Pro-Line is stronger, blacker, acoustically insulated and better designed than what is currently on the market. Plus, we designed the Pro-Line frame so the end user can seamlessly adapt our masking system to it. This is great for anyone who wants to upgrade to our masking system later on after purchasing the Pro-Line system.


At the end of the day, you have to be happy with your choice. If I was looking for higher gain I would personally scratch the AT screen idea and go solid cosidering all the trade offs. Or even better, get a brighter projector and get a weaved AT screen.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hottyson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know what is wrong with the customer service. I emailed for a sample back in February and I still have not gotten anything.



I apologize for not getting your sample request. It could of been an email issue or bad timing (we moved in the new factory February). Please email me again for a sample and I will get it out right away.


Ruben


----------



## homthtrnut

Another very satisfied SMX screen customer here. I am super picky when it comes to attention to detail, so please believe me when I say that Ruben's SMX material is just a fantastic material to use for an AT screen, be it home theater or commercial. There were a couple mixups and I had to wait quite a while to get it, but man was it worth the wait!!!


Using a Directv HR20, an Optoma HD7100 back about 23 feet with a U85 VC lens perched in front of it, a Lindy 3X1 HDMI remote controlled switcher, an Oppo, and a powerful HTPC, you could honestly say that I have reached Home Theater Heaven.


The 2.35:1 screen is close to 14 feet wide and 6 feet high, plenty bright and it's as if my front 3 speakers were right out in the open! Absolutely stunning! Great big picture AND great big sound!


The front three speakers are ESS AMT 1-D Monitors with heils. I also have the same for the two surrounds and a center rear. All full range, all hidden behind AT material and powered by an Outlaw 7 X 200W AMP,with a 12" sub up front (as if I need one) and a buttkicker in each of the two leather recliner sofa's. The SMX material was easy to work with and I skewed it just a little on my DIY frame for moire reduction. Probably not necessary but did it anyway.


The only problem I am having is that the routine work around the house is constantly getting in the way of watching the BIG SCREEN!!!!! Just kidding. But for anyone considering doing an AT screen, definitely GO WITH SMX!!!! YOU Will Not Be Disappointed!!!!


----------



## nowandthen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great post. Stewart makes incredibly great screens and they been around long enough to prove it. But your comparing a screen with a gain coating (Stewart) to a screen that doesn't have a gain coating (SmX CineWeave).
> 
> 
> Every screen differs, but screens with gain coatings have trade offs, such as narrow viewing cones, sparklies, dark corners, non-uniformity, drop of gain with offset projectors, noticable micro-perfs from seating distance and moire on perf/microperf screens. I get more and more calls everyday from people with moire issues on microperf screens looking to switch over.
> 
> 
> Then audiowise, a perf/mico-perf screen combfilters allot even with eq. If you put that 1.3 - 1.5 gain screen next to a 1.8 or 2.4 gain the 1.3 is not going to pop as much any more. Then putting that 2.4 gain next to a Silver Star is going to make the 2.4 gain screen dull in comparson.
> 
> 
> I did do a comparison between a microperf StudioTek 130 and the SmX CineWeave and the ST130 had a slight bit more pop but it was very slight.
> 
> 
> As far as frame comparisons, the SmX Pro-Line is stronger, blacker, acoustically insulated and better designed than what is currently on the market. Plus, we designed the Pro-Line frame so the end user can seamlessly adapt our masking system to it. This is great for anyone who wants to upgrade to our masking system later on after purchasing the Pro-Line system.
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, you have to be happy with your choice. If I was looking for higher gain I would personally scratch the AT screen idea and go solid cosidering all the trade offs. Or even better, get a brighter projector and get a weaved AT screen.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Hi Ruben,


Please understand, I am not knocking your screen. But for me, age is taking it's toll on my ears, fortunatly I can still see fairly well, so I am opting for the extra pop. I honestly have no problem with your product. You have done an incredible amount of work on your theater and on finding a screen material, far more than I could ever do. To top that off, you offered the material to others for a very reasonble price. I think it is fantastic that you are now offering a complete solution, screen and frame, with masking to come. My hat is off to you and I wish you the best!


BTW, your screen does have gain, right?


----------



## antorsae

I have two CRT projectors (Marquee 9500LC Ultra) in blended mode (each projector lights up half of the screen, overlapping in a small area which is modulated bu a special video-processor) and I considered 3 different options for the screen:


- Screengo paint (not AT)

- Unity gain screen from MDI (not AT)

- SMX


I pretty much discarded the other ATs other there as I like to sit very close to the screen (less than 1x) and at that distance I could see the perfs (e.g. Stewart) - and that was a showstopper for me.


You can get an idea of the size (*about 15 ft*) here:










The detail and color from this screen is amazing. I didn't conduct a 1-to-1 comparison to the other contenders but after having installed the SMX I cannot look back.


This picture illustrates the detail I am getting:










I have not tested the SMX with a digital projector yet, but this also makes it a great option for CRT owner as I find the fabric adds to the illusion of sharpness for us CRT owners (as individual pixels do in digital setups, btw).


I use the screen in conjunction with big Genelec speakers, including a massive Genelec HTS6 subwoofer that sits behind the screen and the sound quality is spectacular.


I am extremelly happy with my screen. In fact I screwed it up during handling a bit and if I do not manage to fix it I will order exactly the same one from Ruben.


----------



## Stima

I also purchased the SmX material nearly a year ago. I can not say enough about how pleased I have been with the purchase. Having talked to the manufacture before the material was even sold by Ruben, I had a good idea on the price point. (I had even gone as far as purchasing material VERY similar to the SmX product before Ruben had made his custom material available) Originally, the material was sold for a few dollars more than cost. (Around 100$ for 5 yards) Once the original shipments were sold, the price drastically rose to today's' pricing at 7-8x over cost. I attributed the rise in cost to Rubens use of a 3rd party vendor, but was still slightly put off by the drastic price increase.


Still, with that large leap, I was impressed enough with the material to consider purchasing the new frame being sold. I had in my mind a price point around 500$ for the basic frame and 600-700$ for the curved frames. I was excited to purchase this frame until I read in an earlier post the cost is around 3000$. That simply is not a DIY price and well out of my budget. If the profit margin on the frame is in line with that of the screen material, I was probably very close in my original guess on cost at around 400-500$. While I know selling items at cost is not profitable, making huge profits and knowing they are being made at your expense becomes a hard pill to swallow.


I only wish the best of luck to Rubens new gold mine. Hopefully the economical version in the works will be more along the DIY pricing for which I had hoped.


Best Regards,

Dan


----------



## RolfHult

My new theater are nearly finished, only carpet and masking drapes are left










Here are pic of my DIY SMX720 screen, buildt with an pinewood frame. Screen size 290cm x 124cm (2.35:1 ratio).


----------



## GNaroz

Ruben has been extremely helpful in helping me choose my screen and when my room is complete an SMX screen will be in it.


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nowandthen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes it will cost more, but when combining SMX material with Ruben's frame it isn't that much more.



Hmm. Guess I shoulda shopped around more. The quote I got from someone in town really was nearly double the price. I'll take that under advisement. ^_^


----------



## CCLAY

RolfHult,


Nice job on the DIY frame. What are the little orange ties for?


I'm on the verge of making a frame for my AT SMX material.


Chris


----------



## chinaclipper

I actually bought the SMX material last year, and only recently built my DIY frame and temporarily installed it on the wall.


Before the SMX screen, I had used a piece of drywall painted white.

I thought that was a pretty good picture with my new Panasonic AX100U PJ, and my HDTV digital cable.

Well, after building and temporarily mounting the screen and frame I was so excited to see the picture on my new screen. Even the opening sequence of the PJ was incredible.



After I had a chance to re-install my digital cable box, once again I was blown away with the clarity, brightness, and quality of the picture. Colors are bright, clear, and beautiful on my screen, and I have not even adjusted or calibrated my PJ.


Details on the SMX website lead me through the details of the frame build, how to etc. Tips about using Fidelio velvet as a border were invaluable.


I still need to finish my screen wall, and then "touch up" areas with Fidelio velvet on my frame and my ceiling AT that "bleed though" the fabric, then I will be able to install my temp speakers and give another review about the AT properties of the screen.


In short: great product, great value, durable, easy to work with and clean, good support. All around one of the BEST decisions I have made on my long journey on building my HT.


Best,


Tom

Chinaclipper


----------



## RolfHult




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCLAY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RolfHult,
> 
> 
> Nice job on the DIY frame. What are the little orange ties for?
> 
> 
> I'm on the verge of making a frame for my AT SMX material.
> 
> 
> Chris



That is elastic rubber band. It's tiny but strong!


----------



## Video

I was in the first batch of SMX screen material about a year ago and have been using it ever since. There was no frame option at the time so I had a local aluminum fabricator make me a 10 foot wide 2.35 curved 1" x 3" frame that I covered with black velvet. I filled the aluminum frame with foam insulation to deaden the frame even before the SMX frame was announced. I have an automated masking system in place the allows for 16x9, 1.85:1 or full-open 2.35:1 viewing. The results are nothing short of spectacular all for less than $900 + masking system. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## CollinViegas

I have to say I have been nothing but impressed with rubens service. I too was on the original order over a year ago and my first screen arrived damaged, Ruben quickly sent me out another screen and all was well.


I recently order a frame from him to do a 119'' 2.35 CH screen in my theatre, The price was much cheaper than the competitors for my entire screen.


A screen research Clearpix screen would have cost me 3x as much as I paid for a screen the same size from ruben and that's with there cheapest J frame assembly. I quickly ruled out the Stewart screen of the same size because of the difference in sound quality and the perfs directly in the screen which I found noticeable from my seating position.


Now I understand I got the material much cheaper than it is sold for now. So that takes into account of why it was cheaper than a stewart or screen research. But the fact is that at one point or another ruben was the one to offer those who were ready to buy at the drop of a dime those kinds of deals, And I truly appreciate it.


Thanks again Ruben for bringing the best AT screen to market and allowing alot of us the pleasure of truly having a real cinema experience in our homes.


----------



## AVSRichard

Having beendealing with SmX for some time now, there are a few comments I'd like to throw out there. Yes screens cost money. SmX screens with the frame are what some could call expensive. However when you look at screens whether it be Stewart, Screen Research or SmX now, you need to understand a few things.


First off, there are reasons an acoustic screen cost more. You have to leverage screen weave or microperfing against resolution and then leverage essentially having a filter in front of your speakers. How does the screen affect EQ? db?


Acoustic screens allow for a more commercial like theater and in many cases, what home theater experts and manufacturers believe is a much better audio presentation with few video weaknesses. Most speaker companies will put forth that the center channel SHOULD be behind a screen if not the also the LRs.


Another point would be that screens change far less in a theater than equipment such as receivers, projectors, DVD players, and other equipment. Simply put, the budget for a good screen, let alone an acoustically transparent one should be seen as more of an investment than other pieces of equipment. So to get performance, paying more actually means paying less.


Lastly, in reference to SmX specifically, there are things unique with what SmX has done with their frame that no one else has. They considered what was in the market, saw room for improvement and added some unique features and then built a company around it.


Richard


----------



## nowandthen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chirpie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm. Guess I shoulda shopped around more. The quote I got from someone in town really was nearly double the price. I'll take that under advisement. ^_^



Try AVS.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSRichard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lastly, in reference to SmX specifically, there are things unique with what SmX has done with their frame that no one else has. They considered what was in the market, saw room for improvement and added some unique features and then built a company around it.
> 
> 
> Richard



All this plus it is the highest gain weaved AT screen available that is perfectly neutral in color. Some very big respected HT enthusiasts here at AVS are really appreciating the SmX Pro-Line and are using a 12' wide one in the East Coast Blendzilla meet happening today and tomorrow.


These Blendzilla folks look for the absolute highest quality projected picture anyone has ever seen. They go through some unbelievable set ups and calibrations to acheive images that people travel across the world to see (literally).


Here are some preliminary quotes from the folks building and tweaking the Blendzilla about the SmX Pro-Line before the Blendzilla show. These are real guys speaking the truth on what they see.


Mike Parker


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mp20748* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've seen similar screens before, but have never liked them. They always looked dull and flat. However, the screen surface of what I'm working with on this project, is something completely different. It's so different, the screen itself is good to look at.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBJR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also have to say I am very impressed with this screen. Working with Mike on this project we both went WOW when we walk into the room and saw the screen. It is the brightest white screen I've seen that does not have a reflective sheen to it!
> 
> It was easy to do, and see what we were focusing on the screen and it was sharp, no hazy or fuzzy edges on test patterns or images!
> 
> 
> This screen deserves serious consideration if you are planning a HT or new screen!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dang, that SMX screen frame is the prettiest screen I've ever seen. Incredible design and manufacturing quality. I want one.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim in Phoenix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hehe
> 
> Early telephone reports from the scene indicate "Moooahahaha" type image quality on the twelve foot wide SMX screen.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The screen is outta-sight!! Blending is really cool!!
> 
> wallace



To check out this incredible event and some of the most incredible screen shots check out the AVS thread HERE 


Ruben


----------



## kainers

I'm starting to get jelous :O Some nice screen setups in here :O


----------



## dkemme

Another very happy SMX user, my 9 foot wide screens hides the Klipsch speakers and makes the Sharp 1200K PJ shine. Material was easy to attach to a frame that SandmanX help me create for about 10% of what my "theater" expert tried to sell me.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=740019


----------



## Dennis Henderson

I must add my kudos to as well to a great product that is very inexpensive.


Dont laugh, but here is my screen-ology.


1st screen: White Speaker Grill cloth from PartsExpress. Very cheap and was ok for having nothing to compare to. I told you not to laff










2nd screen: 250 count king size sheet from WalMart. Brighter, but definitly affected the sound. Fortunately I have a very large JBL monitor for a center and 550 watts to drive it so it was easy to compensate. Hey, No laffing

















3rd screen: Smx. 1000% improvement. Colors and light popped, sound was back crystal clear.


So call me the king of the DIY theater on the cheap..


Panny AE900(with the usual convergence issue)

Oppo (very nice entry level dvd player)

Outlaw audio 900(sherwood in sheep's clothing)

Craploads of pro sound signal processing and power(about 2400 watts total)

Oldie but still awesome JBL L100T's all around.

Crappy but effective Dahlquist sub.

Awesom SmX Screen 40x94 on homemade rig.

Panamorph Lens

Lumagen Scaler.


Damn do scope movies look awesome with no letter box. My friends with big screen rear projection systems just go quiet... its so cool to get totally immersed in a movie. The screen is one of the most important pieces of that environment.



Congratulations Ruben. I'm glad I invested!



Dennis


----------



## mfitchor

I was apprehensive about putting together my own DIY screen and had no experience with these kinds of projects. I found the instructions were very clear and had no problem putting it (104 x 64) together in less than 2 hours. I get lots of compliments on the image and I am thrilled with the sound from the center speaker coming through the material. I'm going to finish it off with the 00 Black Velvet.


I am doing it again with some of the remaining material for a smaller screen for a friend. I don't think you'd be disappointed with this for your own theater.


----------



## rrobinson2000

I started my search for AT screens a few years back. I KNEW that I wanted two things: 2.35 format and an acoustically transparent experience. The prices from the "big boys" were just insane! (especially at that time for the 2.35 formats). I pressed on and started researching quality issues (like perf sizes, color uniformity, gain, etc...) and wasn't really excited by their offerings especially if I was going to pay handsomely for them.


THEN, out of the blue came this SMX guy who seemed to really care about quality first and foremost and since it was all DIY back then (read: blood sweat and tears) I was willing to at least watch the progress being made by him. Well, long story short, I purchased the SMX material and built my own frame and can't begin to describe how satisfied I am with the results! Since I'm not the best frame designer I've even deciced now to buy the Pro Frame as well (anybody looking for a used DIY Home Depot frame - let me know










Bottom line, if you are looking for what I consider the best quality for an unbelievably fair price then I would highly recommend some serious consideration here. The AT experience is AWESOME - my family loves it, my guests are impressed, and I couldn't imagine "going back" to speakers sticking out on the sides!


Thanks!


Rob Robinson


----------



## ebr

I guess I'll add my experience in here since, I think, I'm the only person to ever order the SMX material and not actually end up using - yet.


I was in on the first batch of material as I was in my current theater build at the time Ruben started his search for the perfect AT screen. I was very excited about the prospects for this material but, at the time, it was a complete unknown. So, I ordered a measly 2 yards of it because that's all I needed to build my 8' wide 2.35:1 screen.


Well, turns out my experience with this material and a 1080 projector was instrumental in discovering that the material needs to be rotated 90 degrees to be sure you won't have moire'. I had very bad moire' in my setup and I hadn't ordered enough of the material to rotate it properly (once MarkP discovered the solution). By that time, all the original material Ruben ordered was gone plus, I had another issue with the material at the time.


My previous two rooms were both built around CRT projectors and I had always been a strong proponent of them over digital for two reasons - black level and screen door. I could not tolerate any level of screen door that I had seen in a 720p digital projector up until that time and the blacks were abysmal as well. Well, enter the Sony Ruby and I had a way to get rid of the three-eyed monster (that was always breaking down). Problem was, the SMX material (compared to the solid screens I had before) had a noticeable weave pattern to it. Mind you, it is _much less_ noticeable than all the competing hi-dollar alternatives, but, compared to solid, still noticeable to me. And, to me, this looked just like the screen door I could not take from the early digitals. This, by itself I probably could have gotten over but together with the moire' issue I had it was a deal killer.


So, I rolled up my SMX material, stuck it in the unfinished basement and fell back on a Dazian CCC screen that, while not as bright or sharp, when you threw a 1080p image on it still showed a fantastic picture.


Now, fast forward to a few days ago when I get a little ping from Ruben letting me know about this thread. That got me to thinking about the SMX and something hit me - a few months ago I added an anamorphic lens to my setup. Previously I had been zooming to achieve my 2.35 CIH picture but the inconvenience of that finally got to me and I got in on the early price of the new Panamorph lens. Anyway, it struck me that, with the addition of the lens, my pixel size and shape was going to be different than it was before - and, no longer uniform either as any of these lenses produce at least some geometric distortion.


So, yesterday, I dragged out the roll of SMX (dusted it off







) built a quick frame for it and threw it up in place of my current screen. With fingers crossed, I started going through material of sky and fog and anything else I could find that would probably produce moire'. Whaddaya know - its almost completely gone. I could still get a tiny bit of moire' in some scenes but it was very subtle and didn't last long. Basically, you really had to be looking for it and then be very quick at that.


I've spent almost a year with my Dazian screen and have been happy but I've always known the SMX has a brighter and sharper image. The brightness thing was never a huge issue for me due to the material I watch (all movies) and the fact I came from CRTs so the Ruby on Dazian was still brighter than my previous setups. Well, I think I'm going to be even happier now with my SMX up. I still see the pattern of the weave and, if I let it that bothers me a bit. But, If I can just watch the picture instead of the screen it is a non-issue so a little time should take care of that.


There's no question (nor has there ever been) that the SMX is brighter than the Dazian. I had to re-calibrate my projector and lower my white level by 10% - and this is with a Ruby with 500hrs on the bulb. The extra brightness does more than produce whiter whites, though. Bright colors really pop. Movies like Cars or The Incredibles really show this off. Also, the extra sharpness adds to the three dimensionality of material quite a bit. I had watched King Kong on HD-DVD with my kids a couple days ago so I threw it in to look at it on the SMX screen. With a movie like this that I've seen and where the story isn't all that good anyway, I spend a lot of time looking at the picture and marvelling at HD-DVD in true 1080p. So, the quality was fresh in my mind from just the other day. Well, wow. On the SMX the picture is even more incredible with an added level of 3-d feel.


So, there's my long and torrid story. Its still early but I think I'm finally going to be one of the long list of happy owners of an SMX screen.


P.S. There is a downside to the extra detail that is revealed by the SMX material over the Dazian. The compression artifacts in DirecTV "HD" material are even more noticeable







.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ebr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess I'll add my experience in here since, I think, I'm the only person to ever order the SMX material and not actually end up using - yet.
> 
> 
> I was in on the first batch of material as I was in my current theater build at the time Ruben started his search for the perfect AT screen. I was very excited about the prospects for this material but, at the time, it was a complete unknown. So, I ordered a measly 2 yards of it because that's all I needed to build my 8' wide 2.35:1 screen.
> 
> 
> Well, turns out my experience with this material and a 1080 projector was instrumental in discovering that the material needs to be rotated 90 degrees to be sure you won't have moire'. I had very bad moire' in my setup and I hadn't ordered enough of the material to rotate it properly (once MarkP discovered the solution). By that time, all the original material Ruben ordered was gone plus, I had another issue with the material at the time.
> 
> 
> My previous two rooms were both built around CRT projectors and I had always been a strong proponent of them over digital for two reasons - black level and screen door. I could not tolerate any level of screen door that I had seen in a 720p digital projector up until that time and the blacks were abysmal as well. Well, enter the Sony Ruby and I had a way to get rid of the three-eyed monster (that was always breaking down). Problem was, the SMX material (compared to the solid screens I had before) had a noticeable weave pattern to it. Mind you, it is _much less_ noticeable than all the competing hi-dollar alternatives, but, compared to solid, still noticeable to me. And, to me, this looked just like the screen door I could not take from the early digitals. This, by itself I probably could have gotten over but together with the moire' issue I had it was a deal killer.
> 
> 
> So, I rolled up my SMX material, stuck it in the unfinished basement and fell back on a Dazian CCC screen that, while not as bright or sharp, when you threw a 1080p image on it still showed a fantastic picture.
> 
> 
> Now, fast forward to a few days ago when I get a little ping from Ruben letting me know about this thread. That got me to thinking about the SMX and something hit me - a few months ago I added an anamorphic lens to my setup. Previously I had been zooming to achieve my 2.35 CIH picture but the inconvenience of that finally got to me and I got in on the early price of the new Panamorph lens. Anyway, it struck me that, with the addition of the lens, my pixel size and shape was going to be different than it was before - and, no longer uniform either as any of these lenses produce at least some geometric distortion.
> 
> 
> So, yesterday, I dragged out the roll of SMX (dusted it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) built a quick frame for it and threw it up in place of my current screen. With fingers crossed, I started going through material of sky and fog and anything else I could find that would probably produce moire'. Whaddaya know - its almost completely gone. I could still get a tiny bit of moire' in some scenes but it was very subtle and didn't last long. Basically, you really had to be looking for it and then be very quick at that.
> 
> 
> I've spent almost a year with my Dazian screen and have been happy but I've always known the SMX has a brighter and sharper image. The brightness thing was never a huge issue for me due to the material I watch (all movies) and the fact I came from CRTs so the Ruby on Dazian was still brighter than my previous setups. Well, I think I'm going to be even happier now with my SMX up. I still see the pattern of the weave and, if I let it that bothers me a bit. But, If I can just watch the picture instead of the screen it is a non-issue so a little time should take care of that.
> 
> 
> There's no question (nor has there ever been) that the SMX is brighter than the Dazian. I had to re-calibrate my projector and lower my white level by 10% - and this is with a Ruby with 500hrs on the bulb. The extra brightness does more than produce whiter whites, though. Bright colors really pop. Movies like Cars or The Incredibles really show this off. Also, the extra sharpness adds to the three dimensionality of material quite a bit. I had watched King Kong on HD-DVD with my kids a couple days ago so I threw it in to look at it on the SMX screen. With a movie like this that I've seen and where the story isn't all that good anyway, I spend a lot of time looking at the picture and marvelling at HD-DVD in true 1080p. So, the quality was fresh in my mind from just the other day. Well, wow. On the SMX the picture is even more incredible with an added level of 3-d feel.
> 
> 
> So, there's my long and torrid story. Its still early but I think I'm finally going to be one of the long list of happy owners of an SMX screen.
> 
> 
> P.S. There is a downside to the extra detail that is revealed by the SMX material over the Dazian. The compression artifacts in DirecTV "HD" material are even more noticeable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This is great news ebr.


Ruben


----------



## Cam Man

I have spent quite a lot of time with SmX now. Superb image, acoustic transparency that is easily good enough to be balanced with any of the mainstream EQ programs now, and terrific value. SmX occupies a unique niche in the screen market that I think is more than a little influencial. Its bit of gain along with acoustic transparency has opened up a very new technical capability to all. Combine that with value and it has made a major contribution to expanding this sector of the industry. It is extraordinary good luck that SmX has come to the scene at the same time as new projector technology that is brighter at D65, such as the RS1. Two excellent performers and values that create quite the symbiotic relationship. Now that it is fully manufactured product, SmX is an extremely attractive choice for even the finest theaters...and the rest of us!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Ruben glad to see that your getting lots of good press. I've seen several SMX screens and it always impresses me. You've done one hell of a job on the frame as well, glad to see someone that over engineers things come into there own.


----------



## johansoncm

Just wanted to add my experience with SMX to the pile.


My project was not a full blown theater but rather a family room setting in a finished basement with an area dedicated for the "theater". One of my biggest requirements wes the use of In-Wall speakers for the front LCR to save space. The other restriction was budget of course. I ended up going the DIY route to construct the frame which came out quite nice. If i do it again i would do it with one of Ruben's Pro-Line Frames, no doubt about it.


The SMX material performs suberbly. The images are sharp and clear. HD DVD looks incredible!! I am using an Infocus IN76 projector in this setup w/ out of the box calibration. The main seating is 1.5x the screen width. I did have to rotate the screen material approx 15 degrees to eliminate moire. With the material mounted perfectly straight the effect was pronounced especially in bright scenes. Rotating the material eliminated it completely.


The audio transparency of the SMX allowed me to achieve my goal of hiding the main speakers. The screen is hiding 3 Definitive Technology UIW RLS2 speakers. The screen performs flawlessly. The soundstage is big and bright and lends to that movie theater experience.


I am completely satisfied with my SMX screen. It is a fantastic product and was the perfect solution for my installation.


I will be posting a thread over on the smxscreen forum because this was definitely a DIY project. I'll update this thread with a link once I get some better pictures ready.


Chris


P.S.


Congrats Ruben on your new business.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ruben glad to see that your getting lots of good press. I've seen several SMX screens and it always impresses me. You've done one hell of a job on the frame as well, glad to see someone that over engineers things come into there own.



Thanks Don.


It's really great to read all the positive feeback here on AVS and all the other HT forums










Over a year ago when I started my research, who would of thought so many people would end up enjoying this screen as much as I did? Even including Hollywood post production studios.


It's come a long way and it's about to go much further.


Ruben


----------



## Mark P

ebr,

Welcome to the Dark side. J/k


The talk of this material not being tested against Stewart is sort of incorrect, Im guessing it was tested for about 6 months against a Studiotek 130 and while the Stewart had ever slightly more pop, 90% of the people that witnessed the two side by side actually perferred the SmX and thought it had better detail, contrast, Black levels.


Trust me when I tell you these people are verrrrrry picky people. The screen size was 15' and the SmX hung in front of the Stewart for months and several movies were played and not one person ever said or asked anything about a problem with the picture with a seem and everything, it wasnt even noticable at 24' seating distance.


I might go as far as saying the SmX has more POP than the Stewart because of the better Blacks it produces. Being an AT screen, the contest isnt even close. Not sure where the comparable pricing is, when I was quoted pricing on a 15' AT screen from all the companies, they were nearly 10K, not sure what the current SmX prices are but Im sure overhead plays a part


----------



## ebr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ebr,
> 
> Welcome to the Dark side. J/k



Actually, shouldn't that be the _Bright_ side...?










I've watched a bit more and I'm getting better at not fixating on the minor pattern of black dots that exist in pale, solid colors. A couple weeks and I imagine I'll completely forget it. I'm just glad my moire' problem is gone. The addition of the lens was a great addition for convenience. I should have thought about the side benefit sooner. Thanks, Ruben for the mind nudge.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Regarding talk about gain, I find the SmX screen to be very white, bright white. I do not know if that equates to gain but I think it represents D65k very well. I am very happy with my first gen SMX screen.

Im toying with the idea of ordering a radical curved frame. Something I have always wanted to do. Something along the lines of Cinerama. Almost like a Simulation screen. I know someone who did some experiments and said our lens will focus fine. I would have to do a cardboard mock up first to see how much curve I could get away with and still maintain focus. I think Rubens team would be the perfect target for such a screen. Someone posted a picture ( I wish I still had the link ) who had a rad curved screen set against a black curved wall in their home playing games and it was the coolest looking thing I ever saw. Very cinematic. That always stayed with me.




*antorsae*


What a rad setup. Congrats!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding talk about gain, I find the SmX screen to be very white, bright white. I do not know if that equates to gain but I think it represents D65k very well. I am very happy with my first gen SMX screen.
> 
> Im toying with the idea of ordering a radical curved frame. Something I have always wanted to do. Something along the lines of Cinerama. Almost like a Simulation screen. I know someone who did some experiments and said our lens will focus fine. I would have to do a cardboard mock up first to see how much curve I could get away with and still maintain focus. I think Rubens team would be the perfect target for such a screen. Someone posted a picture ( I wish I still had the link ) who had a rad curved screen set against a black curved wall in their home playing games and it was the coolest looking thing I ever saw. Very cinematic. That always stayed with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *antorsae*
> 
> 
> What a rad setup. Congrats!



I know that's what I want to do in my next home theater, a true Cinerama screen with 3 projectors. The curve I have now is quite nice as it is a 16' radius curved screen but I want to go bigger and curvier!


Ruben


----------



## JBJR

I am still recovering from the East Coast BlendZilla meet, see links above for it. I was part of the team that installed the video chain and screen for this HT. If I am not mistaken this is the first screen assembled outside of SMX.


The shipping of the frame is just incredible, came in a large screwed together wooded box.

The actual assembly of the frame and screen is very simple and comes with full instructions, and if needed you can call Ruben. The screen was together and ready to hang in less than a half hour. Rubens system of channels and rubber locks is just awesome. If you have ever tried a Stewert screen with the snaps, you are just going to love this, no sweating and pulling to get the snaps to the other snaps. And don't worry this screen is nice and tight!


When it was time to mount the screen, this was also very simple, a piece of aluminum channel with a bubble level on it and screw holes to mount it to the wall. We had that up in less than five minutes and were ready to hang the screen on it. This was easily done by two guys, this thing isn't very heavy.


Looking at the screen and frame, this thing is a real beauty. The frame is soooo black!! Everyone kept commenting on how black the frame was and how it made the image look like it was just floating there!


I just don't know what else to say about this combo, it's all pretty much been said above and on the BlendZilla thread. Other than it is the most awesome screen frame combo I've seen yet. I gotta get me one of these!!!



John


----------



## Soundood

Just adding to the thread...

I have a 165" 2.35 SMX screen (DIY Aluminum frame) and having done nearly every AT screen out there, I will say Rubin's screen has the best combination of price, image and sound quality of any AT screen out there. His screen has the visual performance that doesn't make it necessary to go to a solid screen. The price has made it possible for more people to experience the superior performance an AT setup brings to the table. Bravo!


----------



## chirpie

Just so I'm understanding something here... could I very well buy this Pro frame screen and then if a kid decides to spray paint it... I can order just the material and swap it out without replacing the frame too?


It seems that simple in my head, but I don't think I've ever seen another company offer that service. (And it seems more doable with the way the plastic rails work, snapping into the groove...)


Forgive me for the noob question.


(disclaimer: I did help Ruben on the 3D render stuff of his frame, but I really wanna know the answer ^_^)


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chirpie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just so I'm understanding something here... could I very well buy this Pro frame screen and then if a kid decides to spray paint it... I can order just the material and swap it out without replacing the frame too?
> 
> 
> It seems that simple in my head, but I don't think I've ever seen another company offer that service. (And it seems more doable with the way the plastic rails work, snapping into the groove...)
> 
> 
> Forgive me for the noob question.
> 
> 
> (disclaimer: I did help Ruben on the 3D render stuff of his frame, but I really wanna know the answer ^_^)



Yes. Replacing the screen material would be that easy.


----------



## overclkr

I never thought I would EVER find the screen to match my G90's to display the full potential of what they are capable of:



























This screen is absolutely at the top of accoustically transparent material in the most uber top of the market!!!!!!











Absolutely sick beyond all sick of the sick!


And the frame?


I got to witness the new frame first hand over the past weekend and all I have to say is DAMN! SICK! UNREAL!












Words cannot explain how happy I am with this setup.


Ruben hit BEYOND a home run with SMX!!!!!!


----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr

Need I say more????


Holy, well, crap!!!!!


Amazing!











SMX ROCKS!


Cliff


----------



## SmX

Cliff, those screen shots are simply insane. You've been holding out on me, I needed some more screen shots for the site and now I got them. Rediculous.


Did you take that screen shot of the hand on the glass table too in the East Coast Blendzilla meet?


Ruben


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cliff, those screen shots are simply insane. You've been holding out on me, I needed some more screen shots for the site and now I got them. Rediculous.
> 
> 
> Did you take that screen shot of the hand on the glass table too in the East Coast Blendzilla meet?
> 
> 
> Ruben



No big dog, it's from my stack.


I couldn't believe how nice that frame is BTW. WOW!!!


Cliff


----------



## mbgonzomd

It seems everyone who get SMX loves it. My question is this:

If I am not interested in an AT screen, is SMX from a pure visual perspective still an ideal choice for the DIY'er. It sounds like a non-AT material is in the works, so this question may quickly be irrelevant. But anyway, if you were not interested in AT would you still use this material?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbgonzomd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems everyone who get SMX loves it. My question is this:
> 
> If I am not interested in an AT screen, is SMX from a pure visual perspective still an ideal choice for the DIY'er. It sounds like a non-AT material is in the works, so this question may quickly be irrelevant. But anyway, if you were not interested in AT would you still use this material?



The kicker is exactly what you said. It's an AT screen and should be used as such.










Cliff


----------



## ebr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbgonzomd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems everyone who get SMX loves it. My question is this:
> 
> If I am not interested in an AT screen, is SMX from a pure visual perspective still an ideal choice for the DIY'er. It sounds like a non-AT material is in the works, so this question may quickly be irrelevant. But anyway, if you were not interested in AT would you still use this material?



If you don't want AT, there are other options that probably work better. However, given that this AT screen works so well, it is a good reason to use an AT screen setup. If, for no other reason than to eliminate a very large reflective surface at the front of the room.


----------



## Jason Turk

Stay tuned for my review on the SMX screen material/frame and pictures. Also, along with that, will be a promo we will run for a limited time for AVSForum members.


----------



## Jason Falejczyk

Jason,


There's a post over at smxscreen forum from a few days ago regarding this that has not been answered yet. I have also tried to call Richard directly for the past 3 days, but he's o-o-o. Since AV Science is the distributor of SmX Theater Solutions products and this is considered the "official" thread, can you provide all the future DIY-SmX frame users an answer as to whether or not we can buy the material separate anymore? The short response from Ruben has been no...only with a complete SmX Pro-frame purchase...but Richard stated he would call me to discuss. I'm hoping there's still a chance. The products page on SmX's site still lists the Cineweave HD separate from the Pro frame, and a Buy Now button on the bottom of the page directing to AV Science.


Is this a temporary thing due to all the material going to the high-demand for the Pro-frames, or is it an end to the possibility of using the SmX Cineweave for all us planning a DIY AT frame?


I have been planning a purchase of this materal for a DIY frame for some time. It will be a tough pill to swallow if I cannot go this route anymore.


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## mbgonzomd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ebr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you don't want AT, there are other options that probably work better. However, given that this AT screen works so well, it is a good reason to use an AT screen setup. If, for no other reason than to eliminate a very large reflective surface at the front of the room.



That is the answer I wanted to hear. Thanks!


----------



## SmX

Yes this is true, currently the raw SmX material is no longer available for purchase. It may or may not become an option again down the road, but for right now we are only concentrating on SmX fixed screens and masking systems.


For the few people I was recently exchanging pm's with, please contact me and I will try to accommodate you.


I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Falejczyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jason,
> 
> 
> There's a post over at smxscreen forum from a few days ago regarding this that has not been answered yet. I have also tried to call Richard directly for the past 3 days, but he's o-o-o. Since AV Science is the distributor of SmX Theater Solutions products and this is considered the "official" thread, can you provide all the future DIY-SmX frame users an answer as to whether or not we can buy the material separate anymore? The short response from Ruben has been no...only with a complete SmX Pro-frame purchase...but Richard stated he would call me to discuss. I'm hoping there's still a chance. The products page on SmX's site still lists the Cineweave HD separate from the Pro frame, and a Buy Now button on the bottom of the page directing to AV Science.
> 
> 
> Is this a temporary thing due to all the material going to the high-demand for the Pro-frames, or is it an end to the possibility of using the SmX Cineweave for all us planning a DIY AT frame?
> 
> 
> I have been planning a purchase of this materal for a DIY frame for some time. It will be a tough pill to swallow if I cannot go this route anymore.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



Hi Jason,


I know we were communicating by PM, please contact me by phone and I will explain things in more detail. The SmX website is still partially in development and the frame and material are listed separately because they are two items that need to be described individually. The SmX Pro-Line series is a combination of the Pro-Line frame and the SmX CineWeave HD audio transparent screen material.


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## SmX

Hi Alan,


I hope you don't mind, I quoted your SmX review from the other thread we had going six months ago when you got your SmX screen. I cut out the DIY stuff so it doesn't confuse anyone.

*Originally Posted by Alan Gouger on 09-23-06, 01:20 PM*


"I have been using the Vutec Sound Screen AT screen for a while and happy with it other then I wish it had a gain to add some pop to the image. Im a believer regardless what projector you are using regardless how much light output it has (it could be a light canon) the image will always look more real and take on a back lit look to it if the screen has some gain. Hearing the SmX material measured at close to a 1.3 got my attention.


Time to contact Ruben. I was shocked at Rubens knowledge and time he spent researching the topic of AT material. I was impressed. I was presented with measurement results for both audio and video conducted for the SmX material comparing it to its competition.


What did the numbers say..Im sold Have no fear this stuff performs.


The first thing I noticed with the SmX material after it was installed to my frame

(only took a few minutes) was the bright white look to it. It looked much better to the sys with no image shining on it then my previous AT screen material. I could not detect any weave or holes beyond a few feet from the screen. I love the bright against the black velvet. It really stands out.











Performance of this screen met my expectations. The image now has that pop. It has added some snap to the picture and my colors have come to life with this screen and everything looks more natural. No moire, no material pattern introduced at all just as it should be.


With most material with a gain you can end up with a little hot spotting but this material with its gain is just cut off at that point before it becomes an issue. Off axis viewing is great. Heres a side image view.











HD DVD really shows off your system and it is razor sharp on this screen











Same scene with some lights on.











I have to admit I was not expecting this level of performance and service. This screen is a winner to my eye and ears. The thoroughness in research and testing proved worth while in this case. It adds yet another viable option to those wanting to place your speakers behind the screen for that real cinema experience. Thanks to Ruben for all your hard work. You did good my son


Edit: I forgot to mention my projector is a Sony 1080P Ruby."


----------



## mike_orst

My SMX pro line frame just showed up last night.


All I can say is wow. The box looked a little beat up from shipping, but everything inside the box was in perfect condition.


It took a few hours to get built, material strected and the frame hung. We ried to stretch the material origional just using the couple rubber plugs that came in the box. Found that it worked much better using the full length rubber that was in the slots for the black backing. Also the bar to hang the screen had a slight bend to it. Didn't noticed it at first, but after the first attempt to hang the screen noticed it was way off on one side. Oops, should have looked to see how straight the bar was.


Just watched a couple quick clips after the screen was up. The screen and frame are a thing of beauty.


Mike


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike_orst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My SMX pro line frame just showed up last night.
> 
> 
> All I can say is wow. The box looked a little beat up from shipping, but everything inside the box was in perfect condition.
> 
> 
> It took a few hours to get built, material strected and the frame hung. We ried to stretch the material origional just using the couple rubber plugs that came in the box. Found that it worked much better using the full length rubber that was in the slots for the black backing. Also the bar to hang the screen had a slight bend to it. Didn't noticed it at first, but after the first attempt to hang the screen noticed it was way off on one side. Oops, should have looked to see how straight the bar was.
> 
> 
> Just watched a couple quick clips after the screen was up. The screen and frame are a thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike, any pictures of the screen?


Ruben


----------



## calv1n

I hope to have my SMX screen and frame soon I'll put some pics up with the infocus 333 when I have it up (hopefully mid month when I'm back at home).

Can't wait to see it in action after seeing some of the screen shots above - looks fantastic









Thanks again to Ruben for all he's done and supplying a tremendous product at a very reasonable price (my quotes in town were 4x to 5x as much for a similar AT product and screen)

Cheers

Calvin


----------



## mike_orst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Mike, any pictures of the screen?
> 
> 
> Ruben



I'll take a couple in a little bit and post them.


Mike


----------



## mike_orst

The frame is so black you can't really see it (especially with the black GOM wall), but here are a couple photos... (I'll try to take a couple better photo's later)



























Mike


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike_orst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The frame is so black you can't really see it (especially with the black GOM wall), but here are a couple photos... (I'll try to take a couple better photo's later)
> 
> 
> Mike



Great pictures and great room Mike! Is that a grey screen wall?










Ruben


----------



## mike_orst

The front wall is covered with Black GOM. Behind the GOM, I painted the procenium with a flat black Behr paint. The ceiling is also painted flat black, the floor is a dark brown and the walls are a deep dark blue.


In the 2nd photo in the bottom right of the image is a digital piano that kind of looks grey in the photo. Not sure if thats whay you saw. Maybe the colors are just off on my display?


When viewing a movie the entire front wall (minus the screen) is totally black. However if I zoom the projector to fill the 2.35 screen (don't have my anamorphic lens yet), you can see the reflection of the movie / image on the GOM, but can't see it on the frame.


Mike


----------



## nowandthen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ebr,
> 
> Welcome to the Dark side. J/k
> 
> 
> The talk of this material not being tested against Stewart is sort of incorrect, Im guessing it was tested for about 6 months against a Studiotek 130 and while the Stewart had ever slightly more pop, 90% of the people that witnessed the two side by side actually perferred the SmX and thought it had better detail, contrast, Black levels.
> 
> 
> Trust me when I tell you these people are verrrrrry picky people. The screen size was 15' and the SmX hung in front of the Stewart for months and several movies were played and not one person ever said or asked anything about a problem with the picture with a seem and everything, it wasnt even noticable at 24' seating distance.
> 
> 
> I might go as far as saying the SmX has more POP than the Stewart because of the better Blacks it produces. Being an AT screen, the contest isnt even close. Not sure where the comparable pricing is, when I was quoted pricing on a 15' AT screen from all the companies, they were nearly 10K, not sure what the current SmX prices are but Im sure overhead plays a part



Thanks Mark, I respect you opinions as well as EBR's and Alan's, not top mention many of the other folks that post here regularly. If all of you are happy how can I say otherwise?







After just purchasing an ISCOIII and Cineslide I am not too intereseted in dropping more money on a screen right now. I'm also in the middle of remodeling my theater, and as some of you know that can easily soak up a lot of money.










I am going to unbox my SMX and hang it again. I need to refresh my memory since last comparing it about 6 months ago. Is it best to completely cover the Stewart so I don't have that reference?


If I recall correctly (it has been several months and I no longer have the emails), Ruben's frame plus the material was about 70% of the cost of a Stewart. I'm looking at a 142" wide by 60" high 2.37:1 screen. I could be wrong on the prices but it wasn't 2 times as much.


Yours truly,


The lone desenter


----------



## Mark P

Nowandthen,

I completely understand where youre coming from, I was as skeptical as the rest and remember Im speaking from a 3 chip DLP perspective so results may differ. I am also using a ISCO 3 anamorphic. The Mercury HD has more than enough lumens and contrast ratio to make an SmX look as good as a Stewart.


The problem with the Stewart is that it forces the speakers in front and underneath or all horizontally underneath while becoming a giant reflective trampoline that shakes violently under intense bass driven scenes causing an out of focus picture at the times it should be at its best. I will take a ever so slight hit in gain over a massive hit in audio and focus. The screen can be much larger with AT as well which was what I was after.


The appearence of even better blacks was something I didnt thing possible but the weaves seem to help


----------



## CJO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes this is true, currently the raw SmX material is no longer available for purchase. It may or may not become an option again down the road, but for right now we are only concentrating on SmX fixed screens and masking systems...



Doh!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Turk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for my review on the SMX screen material/frame and pictures. Also, along with that, will be a promo we will run for a limited time for AVSForum members.



Hopefully it will be a great promo price. I had been following Ruben's theater thread, and then his DIY screen thread from almost the beginning. I'm finally at a point where I can start putting in my own theater and now it looks like AT might be pushed out of my price range!


CJ


----------



## pmeyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Turk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for my review on the SMX screen material/frame and pictures. Also, along with that, will be a promo we will run for a limited time for AVSForum members.



Jason,


Can you give me a better idea on when the limited time offer details will be available? A few days or a few weeks?


I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on the DIY route (either with scrounged SMX or an alternative material), but I'd like to know if the pro-line deal is within my reach before I buy.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmeyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jason,
> 
> 
> Can you give me a better idea on when the limited time offer details will be available? A few days or a few weeks?
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on the DIY route (either with scrounged SMX or an alternative material), but I'd like to know if the pro-line deal is within my reach before I buy.




The best bet is to email Jason Turk [email protected] or Richard [email protected] for the info you need.


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## irishgond

Your going to anounce here when you have the offer correct? Also, any SMX screen available anyone, as this is the material I want for my DIY....sob I wish I had bought it already :-(


If the price is right I will just get the frame and screen, depending on the deal Ruben offers...


----------



## dreamhost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Turk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for my review on the SMX screen material/frame and pictures. Also, along with that, will be a promo we will run for a limited time for AVSForum members.



I've subscribed to this thread and the other smx thread. Please do post any specials here so that I don't miss out. Still trying to get over the extreme depression that set in this afternoon after reading the announcement....


----------



## Tom Bley

Hello Ruben,


Any chance of me getting a small sample of The SmX CineWeave material? I'm considering going this route in the future and would like a look at the material in person.


Thanks,

Tom


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Bley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello Ruben,
> 
> 
> Any chance of me getting a small sample of The SmX CineWeave material? I'm considering going this route in the future and would like a look at the material in person.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom



Absolutely, please email me your info.


Ruben


----------



## Tom Bley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Absolutely, please email me your info.
> 
> 
> Ruben



P.M. sent


----------



## irishgond

Gonna order some of the material this evening, but....can you explain quick why to order extra to adjust for moire'..... Is this so you can slightly rotate the material before you mount it in your frame? I thought there was one way to mount it to avoid moire'


----------



## W00lly

Here you go Irish this should answer your ???? http://www.smxscreen.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19


----------



## irishgond

Awesome W00lly ..thx


----------



## Bimmeup

Well,


After a couple weeks of waiting, my shipment of one SMX Pro-Frame and Cineweave material is due at my house today!!! I can't wait to get home and start putting it together. Once I get it done, I'll take some pics!


Bimmeup

Matt


----------



## Tom Bley

Thanks for the sample Ruben. I received it yesterday. It looks like this will be the route I will take when I start building my new theater room. Just waiting for the house to be complete at the end of August.


----------



## calv1n

Ruben asked if I would post this here after posting it on the SMX forums, so here it is










Some pics of the SMX up in the basement HT (Click on photos to enlarge)


Here is the screen it is a 138" diagonal 16:9 . I couldn't have gone much larger.

 


Here is the screen showing how the subs will be mounted in the future. I'll be laying them on their sides so the bass doesn't effect the screen when I'm using it. I'm hoping the installers will be in to do this work soon I'd like to get the kinks with the audio worked out soon in the system and get everything running 100%.

 



A few screen shots (I still haven't figured out how to take really good screen shots ...yet.)

 


Close to the SMX - color is uniform even at extreme angles

 

 


Here I am for some perspective of size. The 333 even with over 1000 hours on it is so bright you can hardly stand in front of it (like I'm trying to do







)

 


Cheers

Calvin


----------



## dreamhost

























Order #120, a HUGE THANK YOU Ruben for extending the ability to purchase the screen material.


----------



## SmX

For anyone considering the JVC RS-1, here are some screen shots tooken last night by Cliff aka "overclkr" with the RS-1 and a 120" wide SmX CineWeave Screen...


----------



## SmX




----------



## SmX




----------



## SmX






























Incredible screen shots Cliff!


Ruben


----------



## McCall

Hm guess I know what my next projector will be once I am ready to upgrade. LOL


----------



## crackyflipside




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McCall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hm guess I know what my next projector will be once I am ready to upgrade. LOL



Ditto!


----------



## Gerry S

Sweet!


Do you know if Cliff is using a CIH setup? If so, is he just zooming in for those pics or using a scaler and lens?


BTW my material showed up today. It appears to be in great condition. Thanks for the last chance to order.


-Gerry


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gerry S* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> Do you know if Cliff is using a CIH setup? If so, is he just zooming in for those pics or using a scaler and lens?
> 
> 
> BTW my material showed up today. It appears to be in great condition. Thanks for the last chance to order.
> 
> 
> -Gerry



Cliff has a 16:9 SmX screen I believe. He probably just zoomed in and out.


The original thread is HERE 


Ruben


----------



## shamus

Stunning pics Sandman!!! Whats a ballpark figure for a 2.35:1 120"wide screen?


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gerry S* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> Do you know if Cliff is using a CIH setup? If so, is he just zooming in for those pics or using a scaler and lens?
> 
> 
> BTW my material showed up today. It appears to be in great condition. Thanks for the last chance to order.
> 
> 
> -Gerry




That was actually my RS1 at Cliffs house he has a G90 CRT Stack at this time he is not doing CIH nor am I. We had to take the screen shots from the side because of the way we had to setup the RS1. It was where he usually takes shots from.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bimmeup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> 
> After a couple weeks of waiting, my shipment of one SMX Pro-Frame and Cineweave material is due at my house today!!! I can't wait to get home and start putting it together. Once I get it done, I'll take some pics!
> 
> 
> Bimmeup
> 
> Matt




Hi Matt,


Did you get your SmX screen up?


Ruben


----------



## Bimmeup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Matt,
> 
> 
> Did you get your SmX screen up?
> 
> 
> Ruben



Ruben,


Yes, I got the screen built up and sitting in the screen niche area. I'm getting a wide angle lens for my digital camera today and I'll take some pics tonight and post them tomorrow for sure. One thing I'm doing tomorrow and so I might wait and take pictures after I do it, is I bought a bunch of the fidelio velvet (I'm guessing the same you use for the pro-line frames), and I'm going to be backing my entire screen niche with it minus the speaker locations. My plan is that when I mount the screen in there, it'll really look like a black hole. So I'll probably try to get some comparison pics done of before and after the velvet.

I also just got my RS1 in as well and I'm just waiting on my Prismasonic FE1500R to arrive anytime. Should be mostly up and running pretty soon so I'll try and get some screenshots as well!


Ruben, the pro-line frame and quality is amazing. I'm definately recommending your screens to anyone I know doing a home theater. Thanks again for your help and service.



Bimmeup

Matt


----------



## Bimmeup

Another question Ruben or others who might know,


As far as the screen shots above go, how did you guys get footage of POC3 and Shrek3? I'd love to get those for viewing as well.


Bimmeup

Matt


----------



## shamus

Im very interested in this screen.... couple questions if you dont mind:


1) Your screen has a 1.16 gain. What would be the equivalent gain on a non AT screen taking into account the light loss of your AT screen?

2) Is your masking system also AT? Is it electric or manual?

3) What distance away do I have to sit in order to guarantee not seeing the weave?

4) What screen sizes are available?

5) What is the width of your frames?

Thanks!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bimmeup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another question Ruben or others who might know,
> 
> 
> As far as the screen shots above go, how did you guys get footage of POC3 and Shrek3? I'd love to get those for viewing as well.
> 
> 
> Bimmeup
> 
> Matt



They downloaded HD trailers from the PS3 site or something similar.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus1099* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im very interested in this screen.... couple questions if you dont mind:
> 
> 
> 1) Your screen has a 1.16 gain. What would be the equivalent gain on a non AT screen taking into account the light loss of your AT screen?
> 
> 2) Is your masking system also AT? Is it electric or manual?
> 
> 3) What distance away do I have to sit in order to guarantee not seeing the weave?
> 
> 4) What screen sizes are available?
> 
> 5) What is the width of your frames?
> 
> Thanks!



1) The screen loses about 6.5 percent of light due to the perfs.


2) The motorized masking system comes in AT and Non AT, it is an electric masking system.


3) Eyes vary, most people can't detect the weave 3' - 4' from the screen.


4) Screen sizes range from 80" wide up to 24' wide. We do all aspect ratios.


5) Frames are 3.5" wide by 1.77" deep. Full specs on the frames Can be seen HERE or the Pro-Line white paper is HERE 


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus1099* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stunning pics Sandman!!! Whats a ballpark figure for a 2.35:1 120"wide screen?



Hi Shamus,


Jason Turk and Richard at AVS have all the pricing and are running a promotion right now.


Ruben


----------



## W00lly

WOOT


Cant wait to get my screen


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible screen shots Cliff!
> 
> 
> Ruben



Thanks big dog!!!! They sure are purty aren't they?










Cliffy


----------



## Bimmeup

OK,


I'm just now uploading a bunch of pictures of my new SMX 2.35 screen! I've also got some with screen shots etc. I'm going to set up a link to imagestation where at least I can place all of the pics I have in there.


I'll be back in a few with the link.




Bimmeup

Matt


----------



## Bimmeup

Alrighty, without further prolonging this, here's the link to my album with updated pics.


Enjoy,

http://www.imagestation.com/album/pi...il-AlbumInvite 



Bimmeup

Matt


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bimmeup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alrighty, without further prolonging this, here's the link to my album with updated pics.
> 
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> http://www.imagestation.com/album/pi...il-AlbumInvite
> 
> 
> 
> Bimmeup
> 
> Matt



Your theater is going to be incredible once it's done. Heck, it's incredible now, the Raptor set up is insane!


Please email me the finished theater once it is done! Thanks for the incredible screen shots as well.










Ruben


----------



## Bimmeup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your theater is going to be incredible once it's done. Heck, it's incredible now, the Raptor set up is insane!
> 
> 
> Please email me the finished theater once it is done! Thanks for the incredible screen shots as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruben




Thanks Ruben!


Also, thanks for all your help with the screen. It really has turned out to be awesome. I'll definately get you some pictures of the theatre once it's done. I'm planning on getting some professional ones done as well so I'll shoot you some of those too.


Take care,


Bimmeup

Matt


----------



## shamus

I hate to keep bothering Jason with my screen questions, so maybe someone here can answer...

I was quoted a 110" wide screen, and need to know if that lenght is including the frame width(I assume not) and if not, just add 7"???? Also what would be the exact vertical measurements?

In othe words, what are the exact width, height(frame and screen) for a 2.35 screen 110"wide???????????

Thanks.


----------



## W00lly

Shamus

Ruben can make it what ever size you want







you can make it 110" wide viewable and then add 7 inches to the height and width. I think its 110" X 46.8"

I think you add 4.? Inches in height for every 10" you add to the width


I just ordered a 144" wide viewable 2.35 screen can't wait to get it. That thing is gunna fill up my screen wall big time


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W00lly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Shamus
> 
> Ruben can make it what ever size you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can make it 110" wide viewable and then add 7 inches to the height and width. I think its 110" X 46.8"
> 
> I think you add 4.? Inches in height for every 10" you add to the width
> 
> 
> I just ordered a 144" wide viewable 2.35 screen can't wait to get it. That thing is gunna fill up my screen wall big time



Nice size...









But I meant add 7" for the the frame(3.5 wide). The screens seem to go by every 10", so I want the 110" wide, but want the exact dimensions so I can plan a little more(screen size, frame size...).

Just not sure if the 110" quote I got was 110" total or 110" plus frame(117").


----------



## W00lly

I think you can get it either way 110" or 117" for the same price you were quoted. I would shoot ruben a email to make sure


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus1099* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hate to keep bothering Jason with my screen questions, so maybe someone here can answer...
> 
> I was quoted a 110" wide screen, and need to know if that lenght is including the frame width(I assume not) and if not, just add 7"???? Also what would be the exact vertical measurements?
> 
> In othe words, what are the exact width, height(frame and screen) for a 2.35 screen 110"wide???????????
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Shamus,


All the SmX sizes are quoted viewable (viewable screen area). You add 7" to the viewable width and viewable height of your screen for the overall screen size. Pricing is the same whether you get 110" viewable wide or 110" overal wide.


Ruben


----------



## shamus

Thanks again... I'll be placing my order with AVS shortly.


----------



## Lt_Sully




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grammar Police* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was also in on the first shipment of the SMX screen material more than a year ago. I must say, it looks great and it's held up well. I was concerned about it relaxing or sagging after time, but it is as tight as the day I mounted it.
> 
> 
> I've paired it with an Optoma HD72. It has all the pop you could want and once you go AT, you'll never go back.
> 
> 
> I'm not an industry professional or reviewer, but I've seen many different screens and setups. The SMX has to be the best deal going right now.



What size is your screen? What is your ligthing like (cave-like theater)? I have the HD72 as well in my old theater and would like to use it for a 10-12' wide SMX screen....but was concerned with quality at that size.


Thanks!

Sully


----------



## RolfHult

My SMX screen. There are 3x Jamo THX Ultra speakers behind the screen, and 2x 15" THX subwoofers in center under the smx...


Sorry for the poor focused photo.


----------



## McCall

Sully, I have a 120" wide 2.35:1 Smx screen in totally light controlled dedicated theater with a Optoma H77 mounted at 16' lens to screen. I also use a Panamorph UH380 anamorphic lens for the scope movies.

the picture quality is excellent on this screen with this projector.


----------



## SmX

Update: We added the SmX Pro-Curve curved screens to the SMX site.











To learn more about the SmX Pro-Curve screens CHECK HERE 


For more information on them, contact Richard Fairbrother and Jason Turk here on AVS.


----------



## rx-8

Ruban...another step forward for mankind.









I can hardly wait until we move so that I can begin building my HT.

Any thoughts about marketing your star ceiling?

Cheers!

Bill


----------



## adammb

I was thinking of getting your curved screen but I dont know how it works. If the center of the screen is 6" further back then the outside wont the image be bigger in the middle then the outside? Also How big of a 2.35 screen do you think is too big with a Runco CL-810 with a panamorph lens?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adammb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting your curved screen but I dont know how it works. If the center of the screen is 6" further back then the outside wont the image be bigger in the middle then the outside? Also How big of a 2.35 screen do you think is too big with a Runco CL-810 with a panamorph lens?



A curved screen is going to help correct the distortion from your anamorphic lens. As the horizontal stretch anamorphic lens makes the projected image smaller in the middle and taller on the ends, the curved screen reverses that.


Also, the concave shape of a curved screen helps keep the reflected light off the side walls by directing it towards the center of the audience. Light reflecting off the side walls can reflect back on the screen and wash the image out. Also, light reflecting off the side walls can reflect the color of the walls onto the screen causing the screen to color shift.


Screen size with your Runco depends on what you want for Foot Lamperts and also depends on if your room is totally light controlled, how big the room is, seating arrangement, etc.


Some food for thought....


Recently a video test was performed by a third party in a commercial cinema with the SmX CineWeave up against a recently installed 40 foot wide 1.5 gain screen. The 40 foot screen was split in half with the CineWeave on one side and the 1.5 gain screen on the other.


The 1.5 gain screen was producing 10.5 Foot Lamperts while the SmX CineWeave was producing 10.0 Foot Lamperts. It was reported that the SmX CineWeave had a much better viewing cone, color, contrast, sharpness and uniformity over the 1.5 gain screen. The brightness was pretty much the same.


Ruben


----------



## overclkr

Here is one for you big dog:



























Cliff


----------



## wagsgt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We are shooting for 2 weeks from now. I will update everyone once they become available.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ruben



Did I miss it in this thread or are the non-AT screens not released yet?

Thanks


----------



## absolutezerok

I purchased the material myself quit a while back going for the DIY method but now I might change my mind. Can I purchase just the frame without more fabric?


----------



## shamus

Sandman(or others).

I love that you can purchase the masking system later on (for poor people like myself







), but I cant seem to find any info on it....

My concern is I will be ordering a 118" 2.35 wide screen from AVS(soon I promise!). That being a custom screen, will the masking that I order later on also be able to be custom? I really dont know much about masking but I would assume the masking would be different widths for different screen widths???

Thanks.


----------



## rboster

Ruben:


Sent you an email last week to your company sales email address (your PM account here is full). I hadn't heard back. I listed some questions I had...I've determined a size, but wanted to talk about screen gain...to determine which screen material I would be ordering.


What is the turnaround time for a solid material screen and frame from ordering to delivery? I want to sell my Stewart, but need a timeframe to work with.


Thanks

Ron


PS: Is it better to call?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ruben:
> 
> 
> Sent you an email last week to your company sales email address (your PM account here is full). I hadn't heard back. I listed some questions I had...I've determined a size, but wanted to talk about screen gain...to determine which screen material I would be ordering.
> 
> 
> What is the turnaround time for a solid material screen and frame from ordering to delivery? I want to sell my Stewart, but need a timeframe to work with.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ron
> 
> 
> PS: Is it better to call?



Hi Ron,


Right now we are still experimenting with solid screen material with our mounting system. We did have some solid screens in stock but we are trying to make the screen material a bit more flexible with the Pro-Line.


Please feel free to call me, Richard or Jason at AVS to get into more detail.


Thank You

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus1099* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sandman(or others).
> 
> I love that you can purchase the masking system later on (for poor people like myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but I cant seem to find any info on it....
> 
> My concern is I will be ordering a 118" 2.35 wide screen from AVS(soon I promise!). That being a custom screen, will the masking that I order later on also be able to be custom? I really dont know much about masking but I would assume the masking would be different widths for different screen widths???
> 
> Thanks.




Hi Shamus,


The first masking systems will be all in one. Meaning the screen material attaches to the masking frame. Then shortly after the adaptable masking systems are coming.


Every screen and masking system is made to order so there is endless possibilities for custom sizes.


The SmX ProMask masking system options will be Constant Height, Constant width or 4 way. Our Constant height masking systems will be available in curved and flat and will begin as a 2.40:1 aspect ratio and will mask down to 2.37, 2.35, 1.85, 1.78 & 1.33


Thank You

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolutezerok* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased the material myself quit a while back going for the DIY method but now I might change my mind. Can I purchase just the frame without more fabric?



Every now and then we have extra frames unaccounted for so check with me every now and then.


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## Shake1

Ruben,


Will the mounting bracket sustain the additional weight of the masking system or will it need to be modified?


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## ChipWV

Now that I went with SMX, I was wondering if I should mount my IR reciever (Buffalo) behind the SMX or above the screen, slighlty angled down, as I had planned. I'm not concerned with looks as it's too small to really be seen anyway, but I'm looking for the best and most reliable location to mount it.


Thanks

Chip


----------



## jmorris644




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChipWV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now that I went with SMX, I was wondering if I should mount my IR reciever (Buffalo) behind the SMX or above the screen, slighlty angled down, as I had planned. I'm not concerned with looks as it's too small to really be seen anyway, but I'm looking for the best and most reliable location to mount it.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chip



FWIW, I mounted my Xantech IR receiver below the screen. I figured because I have 2/3 of the screen above eye level that having it at the bottom was closer to a direct line from the remote than above it. So far it has worked perfectly.


Joe


----------



## shamus

Sandman,

Just ordered your screen and I've read the online manual... Can you give me a little more info into what Moire looks like?

I understand I have to turn the screen and everything.. just not to sure what I should be looking for. (projector is the RS1)

Thanks again!


----------



## Dave G

Shamus, here's what I did (I have an RS1 too).


I cut a 2x3 piece of the smx and stapled it onto a cheap frame I bought at Michael's. I installed the pj approximately where it's going to be mounted, fired it up, and displayed the color test pattern. Then I held the frame up where the screen is going to be - you cannot miss the moire pattern, it looks like wavy lines. Tilting the frame 20 to 25% got rid of it. Again - this isn't subtle.


The whole thing is a lot easier than it sounds.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave G* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Shamus, here's what I did (I have an RS1 too).
> 
> 
> I cut a 2x3 piece of the smx and stapled it onto a cheap frame I bought at Michael's. I installed the pj approximately where it's going to be mounted, fired it up, and displayed the color test pattern. Then I held the frame up where the screen is going to be - you cannot miss the moire pattern, it looks like wavy lines. Tilting the frame 20 to 25% got rid of it. Again - this isn't subtle.
> 
> 
> The whole thing is a lot easier than it sounds.



Ok, Great. Looking at those directions, you would think you should get paid for building the screen yourself!







But I do understand its to get rid of moire.

Thanks.


I dont suppose any one has a pic of moire?


----------



## Dave G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus1099* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont suppose any one has a pic of moire?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moire


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus1099* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, Great. Looking at those directions, you would think you should get paid for building the screen yourself!



I'm not trying to speak for SMX, but my view of what you are paying for is a screen that matches the Stewart Screen performance for a much cheaper price point. IMHO, that may mean I have to spend some extra time (like attaching the material to the screen etc), but the dollar saving outweight the time spent. If I took the other route I would just hire an HT installer to do it all for me and pay for the service.


Ron


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave G* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moire



Thanks Dave... that looks like it would be pretty obvious.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to speak for SMX, but my view of what you are paying for is a screen that matches the Stewart Screen performance for a much cheaper price point. IMHO, that may mean I have to spend some extra time (like attaching the material to the screen etc), but the dollar saving outweight the time spent. If I took the other route I would just hire an HT installer to do it all for me and pay for the service.
> 
> 
> Ron



I know I know! It was meant to be a joke.... I cant wait for this to arrive!


----------



## ebr

To check for moire' find a scene with a large area of solid light color (fog, smoke or blue sky works well). And look for that pattern of lines. If it is objectionable, you will see it immediately. Here is an extreme close up of moire' on an actual SMX surface:


----------



## shamus

That should be easy to spot.... thanks.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shake1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> Will the mounting bracket sustain the additional weight of the masking system or will it need to be modified?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



Hi Scott,


The ProMask masking system has it's own mounting brackets.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus1099* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, Great. Looking at those directions, you would think you should get paid for building the screen yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do understand its to get rid of moire.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> I dont suppose any one has a pic of moire?



Hi Shamus,


The SmX Pro-Line kit comes with a 2' x 2' piece of CineWeave and it is very simple to figure out if you have moire or not and adjust to get rid of it.


Once your PJ is mounted in it's final resting place, take the supplied 2' x 2' CineWeave sample and hang it flat on the wall where your screen will be mounted. If you see moiré, rotate the sample on axis until it dissapears. Make note of the amount of tilt and use that tilt when installing the screen material on the frame.


Whenever you have a digital projector projecting on a manufactured fixed audio transparent screen it is very possible you will have moiré. The only way to truly be safe of moiré is to be able to adjust the AT screen material on site. This is why we use the material mounting method we use, we kept the end user and installer in mind.


A screen with snaps on it is a little bit easier to assemble but is very hard on the thumbs and stretching the material and snapping can be challenging (even for a big guy like me). I don't think anyone would be too happy finding outthey have moiré after assembling and installing a snap together frame.


A factory can't manufacture a fixed AT screen for a digital projector without a possibility of moiré. There are just too many things to factor in such as, screen size, throw distance, PJ offset, different PJs, anamorphic lenses, scalers, pixel size, optics, etc. If a screen company can buy every digital projector and test with everything I mentioned above, then yes maybe.


There is a picture of moiré on the bottom left side of http://www.smxscreen.com/ 


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## Shake1

Thanks Ruben. I am doing some specific tweaks to where I hang my Pro-Line screen on my wall, as to hide the bases of my electric curtain rod's L-brackets on the screen wall (i.e. I am trying to cover the bottom portion of the L-brackets with the 3" border of the screen along the top edge).


Can you PM me on what the measking system mounting system may look like? I would hate to have to redo it. I really need to know if I need to make any space allowances above the screen mount, to affix the masking system mounts, etc.


Thanks,

Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Scott,
> 
> 
> The ProMask masking system has it's own mounting brackets.
> 
> 
> Ruben





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shake1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> Will the mounting bracket sustain the additional weight of the masking system or will it need to be modified?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott


----------



## shamus

Please post here, no PM's... Im very curious also!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shake1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Ruben. I am doing some specific tweaks to where I hang my Pro-Line screen on my wall, as to hide the bases of my electric curtain rod's L-brackets on the screen wall (i.e. I am trying to cover the bottom portion of the L-brackets with the 3" border of the screen along the top edge).
> 
> 
> Can you PM me on what the measking system mounting system may look like? I would hate to have to redo it. I really need to know if I need to make any space allowances above the screen mount, to affix the masking system mounts, etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



Sure thing, as soon as I get the pictures and drawings together I will post them in here.



Thank You

Ruben


----------



## JeffinChelsea

Does the SMX material have a front and back side? Thanks,


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffinChelsea* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the SMX material have a front and back side? Thanks,



Hi Jeff,


We recommend using the side that is facing out on the core. Both sides perform the same but we thoroughly inspect the side that is facing out for flaws.


Thank you

Ruben


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Ruben do you have a date for the masking system yet?


----------



## jtwfan

What is the minimum recommended viewing distance for a 120" wide SmX screen?


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtwfan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the minimum recommended viewing distance for a 120" wide SmX screen?



It depends on your projector. I'm going with 1.1x or 132". But that won't work unless you have a 1080p projector. I wouldn't go any closer, just for the viewing experience.


----------



## McCall

It is a totally personal thing and the recommendations are way off from what some of us have experienced.

My rows are 9.5' and 12.5' from the 120" Smx screen with a 720p projector and it is FINE. everyone that has watched it thinks it's great no complaints of being too close or anything else.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ruben do you have a date for the masking system yet?



Hi Don,


We are now shipping:


Four way native 1.78 flat masking systems. This system allows you to do unlimited aspect ratios without being constrained to constant image height or width.











Two way native 2.40:1 curved and flat constant image height masking systems. These systems mask down from 2.40 to 2.37, 2.35, 1.85, 1.78 (16:9) and 1.33 (4:3) and anything in between.




















Two way native 1.78 flat constant image width masking systems which can accommodate all your constant width aspect ratios.











Two way native 4:3 flat constant image width masking systems which can accommodate all your constant width aspect ratios.


Each ProMask masking panel is independently controlled so you can adjust for off centered projected images or independently drop down the bottom mask for subtitles.


The ProMask masking systems are hand built to the highest quality. We hand pick the quietest motors and bench test all the parts before assembly. Our motors are about 20% - 30% faster than the motors in most of the masking systems currently on the market. We use structurally engineered extruded rollers to assure no waves for life in the masking panels.


We acoustically insulate the frame and rollers and use other acoustical methods which makes the ProMask the quietest masking system on the market. If you ever had a chance to hear how loud and bulky some of the other masking systems are on the market, you'll appreciate the methods we use.


The diameter of the ProMask frame measures 4" wide x 4" deep and comes hand upholstered with our true black hole velvet. The ProMask can be aperture mounted into a regular studded wall or hung on the face of a wall. There are 3 frame face profiles to choose from to meet everyones style. We can also do exotic wood veneer frames and various velvet colors if requested.


The ProMask accepts a lace and grommet screen, so any screen material can be used with them. The ProMask seamlessly integrates into any automation system such as Crestron, Amx, etc. and is controllable by IR, RF, IP & Dry Contact.


For audio transparent screens such as the CineWeave, we also have audio transparent masks.


The ProMask can ship fully assembled or partially assembled.

Standard sizes up to 24' wide, larger sizes can be accommodated.


Ruben


----------



## jmorris644

Ruben,


Your "smxscreen.com" tagline is not a hot link.


Joe


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmorris644* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> Your "smxscreen.com" tagline is not a hot link.
> 
> 
> Joe



Joe: I think having a hot link maybe against forum rules...though that is a guess on my part....but either way I'm sure it's an example of Ruben not wanting to push his company. ....he has shown time and again he's a terrific contributing member to this forum. I think his level of commitment also is reflected in his business too after reading the comments from many satisfied customers


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Joe: I think having a hot link maybe against forum rules...though that is a guess on my part....but either way I'm sure it's an example of Ruben not wanting to push his company. ....he has shown time and again he's a terrific contributing member to this forum. I think his level of commitment also is reflected in his business too after reading the comments from many satisfied customers



You got that right. Ive never dealt with a company that goes so far out of its way to help a customer with an issue. When talking to Ruben, you'd think you were talking to a close friend.


Do we have any pics, manuals, pricing etc on this new masking system?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Ruben is one hell of a guy that is indeed true. It's very refreshing seeing someone of his caliber suceed. Ruben sent you an email on the masking and screen, might be easier to talk about it I'll give you a call monday if you'll be around.


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus1099* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When talking to Ruben, you'd think you were talking to a close friend.



Or that crazy Uncle everyone hid from @ Thanksgiving


The noticible difference is that you can expect a product he would use for himself.


----------



## Bimmeup

Just hopping on here to share my feedback of the SMX screen with the Pro-Line frame.


All I can say is that the whole setup looks incredible! The SMX screen looks great, the pro-line frame is great and adding in an RS1 wasn't too shabby either. I'm now enjoying movies the way they were meant to be seen and heard, and the Xbox gaming is sweet too. Ruben was great to work with and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Ruben and SMX to anyone out there.


Thanks Ruben again,


Bimmeup

Matt


The Raptor Room Theatre


----------



## SmX

I'm happy to hear everyone is enjoying their set ups, it's a beautiful thing










Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus1099* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You got that right. Ive never dealt with a company that goes so far out of its way to help a customer with an issue. When talking to Ruben, you'd think you were talking to a close friend.
> 
> 
> Do we have any pics, manuals, pricing etc on this new masking system?



Hi Shamus,


I updated the post above with some PROMASK pictures. You can contact AVS for pricing, manuals are coming soon (so much work to do)

















Thanks

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or that crazy Uncle everyone hid from @ Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> The noticible difference is that you can expect a product he would use for himself.



Hey Mark, Big Foot is looking for you










Ruben


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Mark, Big Foot is looking for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruben



Hes a little south right now, but Ill take Big Foot looking for me other than the alternative .......Big (fill in the Blank)


----------



## adammb

I recently just got my SMX material mounted up and have a JVC RS1 and notice that when there is a bright scene that the darks seem to wash out but when the scene is dark the black level is great. I mounted a black velvet behind the screen in case light was reflecting back but the washed out look is still noticeable. Any ideas on how to eliminate this?


----------



## yourlilbro

Hey guys. Anyone can PM me a good deal on the PROCURV 10.5 feet wide CIH with AT?


Thanks, I've messaged Json and Richard Yesterday but, havent got an answer.



Farhan.


----------



## ebr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adammb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently just got my SMX material mounted up and have a JVC RS1 and notice that when there is a bright scene that the darks seem to wash out but when the scene is dark the black level is great. I mounted a black velvet behind the screen in case light was reflecting back but the washed out look is still noticeable. Any ideas on how to eliminate this?



What color are the walls in your room? It does sound like light reflecting back on the screen...


----------



## adammb

My walls are a darker brown color but my ceiling is a cream and the screen is only 4 inches from it. But it wouldnt make sense for it to wash out the entire image. Maybe the top? I was thinking the curved screen would reduce reflection from the side walls.


----------



## ebr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adammb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My walls are a darker brown color but my ceiling is a cream and the screen is only 4 inches from it. But it wouldnt make sense for it to wash out the entire image. Maybe the top? I was thinking the curved screen would reduce reflection from the side walls.



How is the projector mounted? Is it just 4 inches from the cream colored ceiling as well? If so, the light of a bright scene coming out of the projector would be spilling all over that ceiling and reflecting everywhere...


You might try tacking a bunch of black cloth (if you happen to have a bunch laying around







) to the ceiling between the projector and screen and see if that helps at all.


----------



## SmX

I agree with ebr, it sounds like the screen is too close to the cream color ceiling. What ebr reccommended will be a good starting point. The dark brown walls are not the problem unless they are super shiny and lots of light is reflecting off them.


----------



## shamus

Ive got the RS1 and SMX with white walls and a white ceiling and I dont see any blacks being washed out. Is it possible you have a setting wrong? Did you run DVE or AVIA. Make sure HDMI is set to standard and NOT enhanced.


----------



## shamus

Heres my little SMX review:


I've been looking into an acoustically transparent screen for some time now and finally decided to take the plunge. SMX was by far the cheapest, in some cases by half, than others I've been looking at. Although price was a huge bonus, it was not the main reason for my choice... it was all the praise around here that caught my attention, so I placed my order.


I went with the 2.35 118" and really wanted to be in the 10 foot club, but missed it by 2 inches(can only go as big as my walls let me







) Shipping was extremely fast and I've never seen something so well packed. Everything is included(except a manual







, but I downloaded it) like a cleaning glove, cutting tools, latex gloves, plastic sheet, a mini level etc. I noticed right away that these guys paid attention to every conceivable detail and I was in for a real treat.


I'm one of the strange few that actually like to assemble entertainment centers, dressers and other miscellaneous furniture. I know immediately by looking at the pieces if it was built good or if the drawer is going to break if closed too hard. I always get a kick out of assembling something of high quality, and this was one of those rare times. This thing is built good... and I mean solid. Set up was a breeze. It does require a small bit of handiness(no more than putting together an entertainment center or something), but I would think most people on this forum would have this ability. The frame went together smoothly and secure. You could probably do pullups from it, but I didn't try... not to mention, I wouldn't want to ruin the gorgeous deep black velvet that encases it. My only fear, being an amateur, was how to spot moire. With the supplied screen sample(they really thought of everything), I immediately saw it and rotated my screen accordingly. I loved the simple way to hang it. It hangs from a track... thats it! The track even has a mini level attached to it but I suggest using a full size level just to be sure. I would of liked some way to secure the bottom of the screen to keep the screen flush with my wall. This would help anyone who doesn't have a perfectly straight wall like myself I guess







. I also liked that there was no distracting logo built onto the frame.


Hows the picture look???? You wont get any complaints from me. The other guys with their light meters can chime in if they want, but I see no difference compared to my Stewart StudioTek 130 screen, and that alone should be a compliment. Light does pass through, so you will have to have your wall blacked out some way or else it will reflect back on your screen.


Now we get to the real reason why you would choose an AT screen.... the sound! Theres something really nice about having all your speakers behind the screen. Its a beautiful thing just to see the picture and no distracting stacks of speakers, subs and wires all over the place. No matter how hard I try, I just couldn't seem to give it that"neat" look. It really gives your set up that final touch and adds to that movie theater feeling. Voices come from the screen now and not the bottom(or top). It also gives you the ability to accoustically treat your front wall.... and believe me, thats not overrated. Surprisingly, the biggest sonic improvement was being able to mount my center speaker vertically and not horizontally. Someone(on this forum) told me recently that my center would sound better that way, but I didn't believe him since my front speakers are all L,R,C speakers and made to go either way... boy was I wrong. Voices are just so much clearer and with the now invisible speakers, you are just bombarded by a wall of sound. Oh yeah... Most importantly, I noticed no negative impacts of having sound pass through the screen.


It may sound like I love this screen, but it does have its cons:

-Friends come over unannounced and sometimes unwanted.

-I spend way too much time watching movies.


The SMX screen has joined my very short list of items I didn't have immediate buyers remorse. As much as I loved my StudioTek, I always regretted not going the AT route, which gave me the ability to go bigger. (another added benefit of being able to put your speakers behind instead of the sides).


Before I wrap this up, I wanted to give a thanks to all the members on AVS who gave me the knowledge to build my dream home theater. Also a big thanks to Alan, Jason and Rich for the great deal and advice. And a real special thanks to Ruben(Sandman) who made such a great product and has, by far, the best customer support I've ever dealt with(its Ruben himself)!!!







.


Gotta go... time to throw in a movie!


----------



## yourlilbro

I'd love this amazing screen, but, I got an email saying they don't ship to my country (Malaysia). I'm willing to pay for shipping if its in the budget! I want a Curve screen, the only one selling here is stewarts CineCurve and at the size I want (126") - $15,000usd (RM45,000) after some discounting!


Sheesh.


I'm sure there's a way.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yourlilbro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd love this amazing screen, but, I got an email saying they don't ship to my country (Malaysia). I'm willing to pay for shipping if its in the budget! I want a Curve screen, the only one selling here is stewarts CineCurve and at the size I want (126") - $15,000usd (RM45,000) after some discounting!
> 
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a way.




I sent you an email with a couple of shipping options. Please let me know if you got it.


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## yourlilbro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sent you an email with a couple of shipping options. Please let me know if you got it.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ruben



Yea I received it







. I sent you another e-mail, along with some questions.


Thanks Ruben.


Farhan.


----------



## mrossi2

Probably should have posted this here:


I'm setting up a room for the first time and I've made some decisions that are hard to back out of so I'm trying to finish it off with the best end result...


These are the sunk/fixed items:


1) My projector is an RS1 it will be mounted on the ceiling at about 8' high and 11 ft back from the screen.


2) The room is 20ft long by 18ft wide.


3) The screen can be a maximum of about 100" diagonal 6:9.


4) There is a small Ultra2 certified center channel IN-WALL behind the screen location.


5) I think the farthest away from the front wall I can mount the screen is about 4" so the center channel will be relatively close to the screen backing.


6) I do not like rooms that are totaly dark. This room has some dimmable low voltage lights in the far back of the room which I like to leave on at a low setting.



These are the questions:


1) Will I be really disapointed sitting 11 - 12 feet back from an SMX AT screen? I'm concerned that sitting that close I will see some of the weave or perforation which I hate. I looked at a stewart screen and i think i can see the microperf.

If I knew I would see holes or the picture looks faded... I would call back my drywaller and remove the center channel and mount it below...


although i hate the sound comming from a strange place but I'll do it/trade it if the picture is going to be annoying.


2) Is 4" too close for the screen to the center channel? The wall has a recess designed for the screen and mounting the screen farther away than 4-5 inches will not look nice.


----------



## tmnjus

11-12 feet back will not be a problem. I can not see the weaves at 6 feet.


4" is fine. All 4 of my speakers (mains, sub, center) are 2" from the screen.


Tom


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I looked at a stewart screen and i think i can see the microperf.
> 
> If I knew I would see holes or the picture looks faded... I would call back my drywaller and remove the center channel and mount it below...
> 
> 
> although i hate the sound comming from a strange place but I'll do it/trade it if the picture is going to be annoying.
> 
> 
> 2) Is 4" too close for the screen to the center channel? The wall has a recess designed for the screen and mounting the screen farther away than 4-5 inches will not look nice.



Hi mrossi,


The hole on the SmX CineWeave is about 3.5 times smaller than a microperf hole. Here is an actual size, side by side comparison of a perforated screen vs SmX CineWeave vs micro-perf screen. The SmX CineWeave is in the middle.











This is not a real test but to get an idea, if you squint your eyes a bit or step 4 - 6 back from your monitor the texture of the CineWeave dissapears and the microperf is still visable.


Your distance between the speaker and SmX screen is fine. If this is an option, you should consider treating the wall behind the SmX screen with an acoustical treatment. Most people here use Johns Manville: Linacoustic RC as an inexpensive option.


The JVC RS-1 and SmX CineWeave is an AT match made in heaven. There are many people here on AVS using that combo and are floored by the picture and audio they are getting. The nice thing about the CineWeave is that it actually sharpens the projected image a bit which works real nice with the RS1's softer projected image (something you don't get with a solid screen).


There are some RS-1 and SmX screen shots on the SmX site provided by overclkr from AVS.


Ruben


----------



## SmX

Here are some screen shots tooken by Alan Gouger with his new SmX ProLine CineWeave Grey screen and a Sim2 C3Xe 720p 3 chip projector. Source is a BluRay dvd.



















































I stole these screen shots from this original thread 


Ruben


----------



## mrossi2

Thnx very nice. where should i buy it? i prefer not to assemble but am not afraid too.


RE: your note SandmanX - i saw the perf pictures on your website which lead to the email. although i like the Silver Screen pictures I've seen posted in other areas of the forum... i'm down the road with the center chanel mounted in a dedicated back box drywalled in already. Don't know if i'll like it... its a new Polk RTSC - was a lot smaller than i imagined it would be... don't know since its dimensions were accurate on the spec sheets.


I'll take yor advice and look into the Linacoustic RC - I can do anything i want behind the screen its a fixed/permanent screen in a dedicated locaton.. i'll post some pictures when i get the chance.



I'm going to try and use my denon 4806ci to drive it. Its new off ebay and arrived broken so i haven't seen it all work yet... its back at some shop in LA - i don;t know what the denon will do with 480 or 720 sources.. but the pictures you posted above look fine to me.


----------



## tmnjus

Check the first post of this thread...you can purchase the SMX screens directly from AVS.


Tom


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thnx very nice. where should i buy it? i prefer not to assemble but am not afraid too.



We can ship your screen fully assembled if you wish. You just have to make sure you don't have any sharp turns or stairs with low headers in your home that may prevent you from getting it into it's final destination.


To order you can contact AVS at 1(877) 823-4452 and ask for Richard or Jason or email [email protected] or [email protected] 


Thank You

Ruben


----------



## mrossi2

it might be good to create and sell some spacing material to let someone adjust the distance from the wall that the screen hangs.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it might be good to create and sell some spacing material to let someone adjust the distance from the wall that the screen hangs.



Good idea, but a simple 2 x 4 wrapped in black velvet will do the trick for spacing.


Ruben


----------



## CIH_CLGmo

On monday I called SMX sales asking for the prices of 90" flat and curved screens.

I game my e-mail address, but so far I have not received an answer. Would you please send me that information. My e-mail is the following:
[email protected] .


Thank you


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CIH_CLGmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On monday I called SMX sales asking for the prices of 90" flat and curved screens.
> 
> I game my e-mail address, but so far I have not received an answer. Would you please send me that information. My e-mail is the following:
> [email protected] .
> 
> 
> Thank you




To order you can contact AVS at 1(877) 823-4452 and ask for Richard or Jason or email [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## mrossi2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good idea, but a simple 2 x 4 wrapped in black velvet will do the trick for spacing.
> 
> 
> Ruben



hmm thanks. if 2" was the right distance that might work


but its not


----------



## CIH_CLGmo

"To order you can contact AVS at 1(877) 823-4452 and ask for Richard or Jason or email [email protected] or [email protected] "


I don't want to order now I want the prices of the 90" flat and curve screens. I want to compare prices to see what I can afford.


I called 1(877) 823-4452 and the person that answer my call asked for my e-mail address in order to obtain the prices of the different screens. So far no answer!


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CIH_CLGmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "To order you can contact AVS at 1(877) 823-4452 and ask for Richard or Jason or email [email protected] or [email protected] "
> 
> 
> I don't want to order now I want the prices of the 90" flat and curve screens. I want to compare prices to see what I can afford.
> 
> 
> I called 1(877) 823-4452 and the person that answer my call asked for my e-mail address in order to obtain the prices of the different screens. So far no answer!



It wasn't a victim of a spam filter was it? (and the AVS guys also give pricing, not just straight ordering)


----------



## CJO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmm thanks. if 2" was the right distance that might work
> 
> 
> but its not



I think he was talking about using the long side of the 2x4, so you would have 3-1/2".


CJ


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CIH_CLGmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called 1(877) 823-4452 and the person that answer my call asked for my e-mail address in order to obtain the prices of the different screens. So far no answer!



That was AVS you called. I will inform them about this situation.


Ruben


----------



## AVSRichard

We're in the office quoting. If you have't gotten it yet, we're catching up from the weekend. Please PM me your phone number and I'll quote you directly over the phone.


Richard


----------



## AVSRichard

Also,


When asking for a quote via phone or email, please mention the dimensions in height, width or diagonal. We'd love to quote a 90" screen, but we need to know which dimension that is.


Richard


----------



## mrossi2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CJO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think he was talking about using the long side of the 2x4, so you would have 3-1/2".
> 
> 
> CJ



CJ I hope its a joke. The idea that someone is reading my post and imagining me holding up a 2x4 to a wall and not being able to figure out the various ways to rotate it for use in spacing the screen from the wall is very funny.


when you imagine this.. am i trying to win a bannana or avoid an electric shock of some sort if i get it wrong? maybe in the image i'm holding the hammer upside down as well...


i thought it would be useful if the screens had some special mounting hardware to control exactly how far you might want it from the wall. My screen for example has some Sonex material behind it and it would be good to try it at a few different distances from the wall. also I think the bottom of the screen should be supported as well.


net is i'd pay a few $ for something that was desinged to go with the screen and was adjustable... its not ashow stopper. we can build anything we want... just prefer not to.


Thx.


----------



## CIH_CLGmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSRichard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> When asking for a quote via phone or email, please mention the dimensions in height, width or diagonal. We'd love to quote a 90" screen, but we need to know which dimension that is.
> 
> 
> Richard



Also,


----------



## CJO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CJ I hope its a joke. The idea that someone is reading my post and imagining me holding up a 2x4 to a wall and not being able to figure out the various ways to rotate it for use in spacing the screen from the wall is very funny.



I was not joking. You had said that the 2" dimension was not that for which you were looking. That would be correct, since 2 inches is too close to an AT screen, so it was somewhat obvious that he was talking about the orientation which would give you 3-1/2 inches. Without know you, it is impossible to know your framing knowledge. Also, sometimes the most obvious things are the hardest to see. It is amazing how many times smart people think that they have a non-functioning unit (vcr, tv, dvd, recevier, etc.) only to later discover that they forgot to plug it in. If it is better for you, you can think that I was joking.


Anyway, I didn't mean to offend, I was just hoping to offer some possibly useful information.


CJ


----------



## mrossi2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CJO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyway, I didn't mean to offend, I was just hoping to offer some possibly useful information.
> 
> 
> CJ



Ok, well thanks then.


BTW the guys from AVScience claim that the speakers can be mounted right up to the back of this screen because its a weave and not like a perforated screen. I would be interested in useful information on that topic.


----------



## rx-8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, well thanks then.
> 
> 
> BTW the guys from AVScience claim that the speakers can be mounted right up to the back of this screen because its a weave and not like a perforated screen. I would be interested in useful information on that topic.



I thought that I read something that said for best results you should have a minimum of 8 to 12 inches of space between your screen and speakers.


----------



## Baenwort

I've heard it depends on your speakers. From the Klipsch Forms I've read that ~4 inches is enough for horn speakers. I've got more then that with my SMX(10") but that is due to the fact that I've got 36" between the screen and the real wall.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rx-8* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought that I read something that said for best results you should have a minimum of 8 to 12 inches of space between your screen and speakers.



This is the recommendation for a microperf and perforated screens to help reduce some of the combfiltering effects. With the CineWeave, you can place your speakers closer to the screen because combfiltering is not apparent due to the arrangement of the weave pattern.


Most people have 2" - 3" between the speaker face to the back of the CineWeave and are very happy with the results. I personally use 5 - 6" from the speaker face to the back of the CineWeave material in my theater due to my speakers being mounted on the wall.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/11296411
> 
> 
> CJ I hope its a joke. The idea that someone is reading my post and imagining me holding up a 2x4 to a wall and not being able to figure out the various ways to rotate it for use in spacing the screen from the wall is very funny.
> 
> 
> when you imagine this.. am i trying to win a bannana or avoid an electric shock of some sort if i get it wrong? maybe in the image i'm holding the hammer upside down as well...
> 
> 
> i thought it would be useful if the screens had some special mounting hardware to control exactly how far you might want it from the wall. My screen for example has some Sonex material behind it and it would be good to try it at a few different distances from the wall. also I think the bottom of the screen should be supported as well.
> 
> 
> net is i'd pay a few $ for something that was desinged to go with the screen and was adjustable... its not ashow stopper. we can build anything we want... just prefer not to.
> 
> 
> Thx.






How much space would you personally need as a spacer? A couple inches or a couple feet?


This would be a great idea for people with in wall speakers but as for people who need 2 feet or so behind the screen, probably a floor stand, cieling mount or false wall would be best.


Ruben


----------



## mrossi2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/11341593
> 
> 
> How much space would you personally need as a spacer? A couple inches or a couple feet?
> 
> 
> This would be a great idea for people with in wall speakers but as for people who need 2 feet or so behind the screen, probably a floor stand, cieling mount or false wall would be best.
> 
> 
> Ruben




Right my speakers are in wall. it would be good to have something easy that mounts the screen with variable distance from maybe 1" to 10" or so. i think the bottom needs to be supported to match so maybe it mounts at the 4 corners... maybe some stackable billet aluminum spacers with some wall anchor and something to mate with the screen corners.


i'll have someone machine a set as a prototype if you want to sell them. should be easy


----------



## raoul

Sandman,


This is very interesting. Just toying with ideas heare. I live in Brooklyn, in a rental so there's no In Wall option. I'd love to hide my speakers so perhaps a set of Paradigm on wall speakers would suit me fine. They need 5 inches from wall to speaker face. Another 3 inches to the screen face is what I guess your company recommends. This puts the screen face 8 inches away from the wall. As it's an old house the walls aren't quite true so if past experience is anything to go by I need 8" on one side and 9 on the other, to square the screen up wrt the projector. How would you recommend I go about mounting this?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raoul* /forum/post/11348427
> 
> 
> Sandman,
> 
> 
> This is very interesting. Just toying with ideas heare. I live in Brooklyn, in a rental so there's no In Wall option. I'd love to hide my speakers so perhaps a set of Paradigm on wall speakers would suit me fine. They need 5 inches from wall to speaker face. Another 3 inches to the screen face is what I guess your company recommends. This puts the screen face 8 inches away from the wall. As it's an old house the walls aren't quite true so if past experience is anything to go by I need 8" on one side and 9 on the other, to square the screen up wrt the projector. How would you recommend I go about mounting this?



I think we came up with a wall mounting solution that puts the screen up to 24" in front of the wall. We will test it and see if we can make it an option for our fixed screens.


Stay tuned!


Ruben


----------



## Jason Turk

My SMX should be here shortly and I have my wall about 5" from the speakers (similar to Ruben). This should work well.


As Ruben said, with a woven fabric it isn't as critical as with a perfed fabric.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Turk* /forum/post/11370158
> 
> 
> My SMX should be here shortly



The delivery company is trying to get a hold of you to deliver your screen. You may want to give them a call.


Ruben


----------



## rboster

Ruben:


Any updates on the solid screen material? Have you chosen a product yet? If so, when it be available? Does AVS have pricing?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/11430272
> 
> 
> Ruben:
> 
> 
> Any updates on the solid screen material? Have you chosen a product yet? If so, when it be available? Does AVS have pricing?



Yes we have a solid screen called the "CineMatte Plus" that is incredibly nice. It has a gain between 1.3 - 1.4 (still waiting on final tests to come back on gain for exact #s). It is extremely uniform and neutral in color and has a wide 160 degree viewing cone with only a .02 drop in gain. I would have to say it is very comparable to the Studiotek 130 as far as gain and color but with a wider viewing cone.


We sent a couple screens out for evaluation to the critics to see how they fair and I will have more details next week.


Sim2 already evaluated the CineWeave HD and said it was the best AT screen they tested with their projectors to date. They did the evaluation with our 120" wide 2.35 40' radius PROCURV screen. They are going to start recommending the CineWeave HD as an AT solution to their customers looking for an AT screen.


Apologies for taking so long to develop a soild screen solution but there is allot of R&D involved in creating a top notch solid screen to fill the bill. I want everyone to rave about the "CineMatte Plus" like they do about the CineWeave so I had to make sure I came to the table with a solid screen that is comparable in quality like the CineWeave HD.


As soon as I get more updates I will upadate this thread.


Ruben


----------



## Baenwort

Any info about the automated masking system that you talked about when the Pro Line frames first came out that one could purchase later to add onto a ProLine frame?


----------



## xfifi

Hi,


I send prices request by email to Jason and Richard but i havent got any answers. Maybe my request was bad formulated !


Do you shipping to France ?



Philippe


----------



## Jason Turk

It's done!


















Here are some screen shots (124.5" wide 2.35:1):


----------



## rboster

Jason:


Very nice....did you do some repainting too...with the lights dimmed, it's hard to tell? As someone who recently jumped to scope and is now thinking of going in-walls and AT screen...


Jason (or anyone) when you went the AT route and mounted behind the screen...was it that noticable of a leap in sound imaging and location? Was it something that added to the immersive feel? I wouldn't have thought that of scope...but was totally won over when I went that route. Going AT and speaker relocated seems like the next natural leap. My wife is agast about cutting large holes in our dedicated room (even though they can be reversed without a problem. I just need to know it's a fight, worth fighting.


Ron


----------



## Jason Turk

No I actually did this on the easy side...I simply framed out a wall in front of my old screen/speaker wall ( www.avscience.com/showroom.html ). I took out the old screen, raised the center to mid screen, ditched the huge SVS subs and went with a much smaller, thinnner model. I wrapped the wall in black fabric so it is "hollow", and did the trim work. The color and everything is the same (it is a bad picture though...I am going to take better ones when I have some time).


To me the sound is similar in quality (no degradation with the SMX), but it is a bit weird to readjust to having the sound behind it now... I have to say it is very cool though, so I think once I get adjusted to it I will be happy I did. The main reason for the AT in my case was it was a necessity to accomplish a much bigger screen (main goal I had).


No regrets so far.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Turk* /forum/post/11518888
> 
> 
> it is a bit weird to readjust to having the sound behind it now... I have to say it is very cool though, so I think once I get adjusted to it I will be happy I did.
> 
> 
> No regrets so far.



Incredible job Jason!


If one is seriously considering a dedicated theater (when the situation permits) they shouldn't settle for less than an audio transparent scope screen.


A scope screen is what that true cinematic experience is all about, once you add the speakers behind the screen, it gets no better. I think most people that upgraded from a solid 16:9 screen to an acoustically transparent scope screen will agree.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baenwort* /forum/post/11503776
> 
> 
> Any info about the automated masking system that you talked about when the Pro Line frames first came out that one could purchase later to add onto a ProLine frame?



We are currently shipping complete masking systems (screen included). As soon as the adaptable masking systems become available, we will update this thread and the SmX product page with the full details.


If you are in immediate need for an adaptable masking system for your PROLINE, please contact me and I am sure we can accomodate your needs.


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## bwhitmore

i just wanted to publicly thank Ruben for all his help with my screen choice


i began research on my screen a couple years ago about the time he began offering the screen material at great prices...all the DIY'ers here where raving about a material they could incorporate into their homemade frame


i was hesitant to try and build a frame myself, so i was thrilled to find out SMX began offering a frame option...i went with an acoustically transparent 51" x 120" screen to be used in my Constant Height (2:35) setup


Ruben was always there to answer questions whenever i called...in fact, i dont think i ever called when he didnt answer the phone personally


my buddy and i assembled the screen when it arrived, the online directions where in full color and easy to follow...the screen literally just hangs on the wall like a big picture frame


the screen material is very tough and the frame is really high quality...the felt he uses looks amazing and does a great job of absorbing overscan if needed...i have a JVC RS1 projector (that Ruben approved of when i asked his opinion) that looks really great....the colors are lifelike, blacks black and its super bright


i have three Triad inwall Silver speakers directly behind the screen...i have never owned a nice 7.1 inwall system like Triad, but the sounds is stellar...to my ears the screen just disappears


i'm pretty much just a lurker here on the AVS, i dont know Ruben personally but i'm just a HT fan that wanted the best bang for the buck


i know his product may not work for everyone...but IMHO, i dont think you can go wrong with a SMX screen


FWIW,


brad


----------



## Tukkis

Ruben,


Any real world pics of the the masking system in action?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tukkis* /forum/post/11644175
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> Any real world pics of the the masking system in action?



Hi Tukkis,


Yes, we are doing professional product shots and a video as well on them. We will have them up on the site shortly. I will also post them in here once they are in my hands. Hopefully should be this week.


Ruben


----------



## lprager

So can I assume that placing inwall speakers directly behind the screen mounted to the wall would not be a good idea (acoustically)?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lprager* /forum/post/11652496
> 
> 
> So can I assume that placing inwall speakers directly behind the screen mounted to the wall would not be a good idea (acoustically)?



You want to give yourself at least 2" of space between the speaker baffle and the back of the screen. The screen material with our ProLine frame system sits about 7/8" off the wall now. So you want another inch (at least) spaced out between the screen and the inwall speaker. You are going to want to use dark (non reflective) speakers behind the CineWeave screen if placing that close. Using a back backing with that distance may be a good choice as well.


An AVS member named Calv1n used inwall speakers with and SmX screen and I don't think he spaced the screen away from the speakers. You may want to contact him and ask him how he feels about the end result. His construction thread is here...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=611 


I will shoot him a PM and ask him to post his feedback here.


Ruben


----------



## bwhitmore

i used three inwall Triad Silver's directly behind the ProLine frame


my walls are painted chocolate brown, and the speakers are black (i left the grills off)


i did not use any black backing fabric and you cant see them at all


the speakers continue to break in and i cant believe my ears...they sound great


i couldnt be happier with my screen


HTH


brad


----------



## calv1n

Hi all,


Ruben is correct I didn't leave any space between the in-wall other then an inch or so that is the frame width itself. I have the screen mounted directly on the bracket in front of my three 8" in-walls.


(Click to enlarge photos)

 


I have a professional acoustic engineer coming to calibrate the room and I should have some actual measurements when that happens but I'm putting up an additional 6 acoustic panels so that will be a few weeks away. I don't have the hard data to back it up but I can tell you that with myself and several other people in the room we have tested it to see if we could hear this "comb filtering" and none of us could. (I played regular SD, then HD then CD's all with out the screen and then all with the screen in place - I couldn't hear a difference at all nor could the others).


Ruben is correct about the close mounting though as far as getting a black out cloth when you mount that close you will likely see what ever is behind if it has any reflective qualities at all. In my case I had to remove the speaker grills as you could catch the metallic reflections and the speakers themselves are dark behind the grills so it is about 99% effective. Once in a while on the center speaker I can see a minor reflection on the tweeter but I have to have my head in the exact spot to see it and if I move even a 1/2 inch you can't see it again ( I may just put up a black out cloth in front of the tweeter itself rather the whole screen as it is just the one spot and only in a very specific position).

This is the closest photo I have of the screen in place and you can see it looks fine (I'd say perfect)

 


Over all I'm extremely pleased with the combination and I've had over 200 people through just the basement HT alone and not one person has made a comment that would tell me there are any sound or picture issues (and believe I was listening if there was an issue I'd be fixing it).


I think even if my acoustic engineer's data comes back showing comb filtering I still won't change my mounting if it doesn't bother me with out proof I can't see how it will with proof










I'll try to get a photo up showing the mounting better to show that it is flush with the wall (I don't have any on photo bucket right now to post and I'm not back home for a couple of days)


If you have any specific questions for me please let me know here or on my own thread and I'll be happy to answer them.


Cheers

Calvin


----------



## uberanalyst

Since people are talking about the potential for comb filtering and speaker mounting behind SMX screens, I thought I'd share my experience.


I've got 3 Triad In-Wall Gold Monitors (with highly-regarded Scan-Speak Revelator tweeters that supposedly go out to 40KHz -- something maybe my dog can hear) mounted behind my SMX screen, so I was very interested and concerned about the acoustic properties of the screen.


Before installing the speakers in the wall and before putting my screen kit together, I tried a little experiment that you might try. Take the 1 foot square sample of SMX weave material that comes with the kit, and hold it in front of a speaker while it's playing some music. Listen to the character of the sound as you move the screen material from right up against the front of the speaker, to out about a foot from the front.


If you move the screen material rapidly forwards and backwards, you can hear a "phasing" sound that affects the timbre of the sound. This is comb filtering caused by sound bouncing back and forth between the screen material and the front of your speaker. It's not terribly noticable, but it's definitely audible. Placing the screen material closer to the speaker seems to affect the frequency response more.


Based on this crude experiment, I decided that it would be prudent not to mount the screen too close to my speakers. My LCR speakers are mounted in-wall with their fronts protruding 1 inch into the room, surrounded with 1-inch Insulshield fiberglass acoustic treatment (of the entire front wall), so that the speaker fronts are actually flush with the fiberglass. I chose not to use Triad speaker mesh metal grills.


I built a screenwall out of T-slot extruded aluminum framing material, which sits about 9-12 inches in front of the Insulshield-covered front wall and speakers. The metal cleat that comes with the SMX screen framing kit is bolted to the screemwall frame, so I was able to hang the SMX frame on the front of the screenwall. The resulting distance from the screen material to my front speakers is thus about a foot.


Overall, I'm quite pleased with the results. I did lots of critical listening to the speakers mounted in-wall before putting up the screenwall and SMX screen, and notice no difference with the sound passing thru the screen.


- Dave


----------



## pocoloco

Ruben,


What's the word on the electric roll up screens?


----------



## henningh

What about hanging the screen from the ceiling? Is that possible? I will have a mostly-normal, but dark, room (no fancy theater-look for me), but need to set the speakers away from the wall a bit, and put the screen in front of them.


What about a motorized screen? Any plans for that?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pocoloco* /forum/post/11663495
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> What's the word on the electric roll up screens?



Hi pocoloco,


We are not manufacturing them yet due to the lack of demand for them at SmX. Once we see more requests come in for motorized screens, we may begin production.


I will update this thread when that day comes.


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## The Bogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/11682999
> 
> 
> Hi pocoloco,
> 
> 
> We are not manufacturing them yet due to the lack of demand for them at SmX. Once we see more requests come in for motorized screens, we may begin production.
> 
> 
> I will update this thread when that day comes.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ruben



Aw crap, just finished reading this thread only to discover your AT screen will not be motorized. I guess it will be the Screen Research CP2 after all.


----------



## stef2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/10460086
> 
> 
> As far as frame comparisons, the SmX Pro-Line is stronger, blacker, acoustically insulated and better designed than what is currently on the market.
> 
> Ruben




Sorry if the question seems dumb, but what's the use of an acoustically insulated screen frame?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stef2* /forum/post/11697580
> 
> 
> Sorry if the question seems dumb, but what's the use of an acoustically insulated screen frame?



Hi Stef,


By acoustically insulating the SmX screen frame it increases rigidness and eliminates resonance and rattling by making the frame solid.


This works well when you are placing speakers and subs behind the SmX screen. Most hollow cavities will resonate like an acoustic guitar with a tinny or boomy effect when speakers are placed next to them.


The insulating process is not as simple as stuffing the frame with cotton, fiberglass or Great Stuff foam from Home Depot. Those methods do not do anything acoustically or strengthwise to the frame and react the same way as if the frame is still hollow.


After months of extensive R&D, we developed a special insulation that deadens our frame as if it were all solid but without adding much weight to it. It wasn't an easy process but it is a proven formula to to make a higher quality product.


Ruben


----------



## buddahead

What advantages does a curve screen offer for one with a FP with no lens in front,Just a fp and screen,Is it worth it to go curve if you do not have a CH setup.I know it looks cool but any other advantages.THANKS


----------



## stef2

I recently got pricing information for a 2,35:1 SMX screen. Unfortunately, the price was more than I expected (don't conclude that I found it TOO expensive, the screen seems fantastic...)


My question is: Should I expect any special deals or AVS powerbuys on the SMX screen at any point in the future?


----------



## Mike N Ike

(1) Is the SMX frame available without the screen material - just the frame?

(2) Is the frame available in custom sizes (for 2.35:1), e.g. 46"h x 108.1"w (image size)?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Bogg* /forum/post/11691310
> 
> 
> Aw crap, just finished reading this thread only to discover your AT screen will not be motorized. I guess it will be the Screen Research CP2 after all.



Just to make sure this is clear for everyone. There are still motorized AT masking systems. Just not motorized drop down options.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddahead* /forum/post/11769374
> 
> 
> What advantages does a curve screen offer for one with a FP with no lens in front,Just a fp and screen,Is it worth it to go curve if you do not have a CH setup.I know it looks cool but any other advantages.THANKS



Hi buddahead,


A curved screen immerses you more-so into the movie. It gives you a percieved increase of depth of field and people even say it gives your projected image a 3-D like effect due to the curve. It also helps keep projected light off the side walls by directing the projected light back to the center of the audience. Light bouncing off the walls can reflect back on the screen which can wash out your projected image and/or color shift it.


A curved screen also helps with toeing in your speakers when used with an audio transparent screen. This allows the user to keep the speaker baffel parallel to the screen surface.


At the end of the day, if you are planning to do a dedicated theater and the movie watching outweighs the HDTV & gaming, 2.35 - 2.40 is where you most likely want to be at. 16:9 screens are slowly turning into 4:3 screens for the people planning to reproduce a true cinematic experience in their home.


That said, to set up a constant height CinemaScope system, most people get into anamorphic lenses and scalers. That is when a curved screen plays a big part in the theater. That curved screen now corrects the distortion caused by the anamorphic lens.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stef2* /forum/post/11795793
> 
> 
> I recently got pricing information for a 2,35:1 SMX screen. Unfortunately, the price was more than I expected (don't conclude that I found it TOO expensive, the screen seems fantastic...)
> 
> 
> My question is: Should I expect any special deals or AVS powerbuys on the SMX screen at any point in the future?



Hi Stef,


We are not really sure what is going to happen in the future, it is hard to say at this point. If anything comes up, it will most likely be in this thread.


Thank You

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike N Ike* /forum/post/11796611
> 
> 
> (1) Is the SMX frame available without the screen material - just the frame?
> 
> (2) Is the frame available in custom sizes (for 2.35:1), e.g. 46"h x 108.1"w (image size)?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Do you own SMX material already? Each screen we make is to order, so custom sizes and aspect ratios are what we do everyday.


Please PM me if you need any further info.


Thank You

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tukkis* /forum/post/11644175
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> Any real world pics of the the masking system in action?



Here are a few pictures of the ProMask-Curv 2 Way Curved Constant Image Height Masking System by SmX. These pictures were tooken with allot of light so the audio transparent masking panels look like grey in color but they are indeed black. As you will see the black velvet we use is truly "A Black Hole" and makes anything black around it look grey.




















Here is the ProControl Remote Control for the ProMask 2 way masking systems. The ProControl hand held remote is the first to offer 6 standard aspect ratios. Besides six aspect ratios, the SmX ProControl remote has all the jog options to jog panels simultaneously or independently. If you integrate the ProMask into an automation system, you get up to 99 aspect ratios and 2 way communication between the ProMask and the automation system.


The ProControl is a Dual Band remote offering both IR and RF.










*Native Mode 2.40:1*










*2.35:1 (CinemaScope*










*1.85:1*










*Native Mode 1.78:1 (16:9)*










*1.33:1*




















We also shot video of the ProMask-Curv which I am going to upload later on.


Ruben


----------



## W00lly

Vary nice something to look forward too when upgrading in the future


----------



## Tukkis

Ruben,


Thanks for the pics. Looks fantastic. Very Professional,


Looks like the masks roll up? Are the masks driven by a motorized track top and bottom? If so, looks like a bit of a task to keep them in alignment.


Great work


----------



## Frank D

Wow. Congratulations, really nice work. Very impressive!


Frank Dodaro


----------



## buddahead

Thanks sandmanx for the info.Sounds great.


----------



## yourlilbro

Wuddup guys,


I'd like to know, please, for a 126" (10.5 feet-wide) wide 2.35:1, PRO-CURV with a 40' radius, how many inches closer to the projector are the sides, as opposed to the middle of the screen? 7? 8 Inches?


Thanks a lot guys,


Farhan.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yourlilbro* /forum/post/11941455
> 
> 
> Wuddup guys,
> 
> 
> I'd like to know, please, for a 126" (10.5 feet-wide) wide 2.35:1, PRO-CURV with a 40' radius, how many inches closer to the projector are the sides, as opposed to the middle of the screen? 7? 8 Inches?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot guys,
> 
> 
> Farhan.



Hi Farhan,


You can get all the sizes and specs for offsets on our support page HERE .

Take 2.25" off the "D" and "H" measurements for the ProCurv.


You are looking at 6.75" from the back middle to the front ends of the ProCurv frame.


Ruben


----------



## raoul

Ruben,


Do you sell just the material for your screens?


R-S


----------



## mburnstein

Hi

I have the 2.35:1 rigid SMX Proline frame with 12 foot width. it looks great and the picture with the JVC RS-1 is amazing


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mburnstein* /forum/post/12077520
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have the 2.35:1 rigid SMX Proline frame with 12 foot width. it looks great and the picture with the JVC RS-1 is amazing



Wow! A 12' wide SMX with an RS1? I think that's the biggest lo-gain screen I've ever heard of anyone using with the RS1.


I'm using a 10' wide SMX screen with mine. It seems on the dim side. There are outdoor scenes you couldn't ask for more light in (e.g. panoramas in the beginning of Serenity) but other scenes just seem a little too dark. Though the flashes in the beginning of Pitch Black are really bright too.


What ft. lamberts are you getting?


----------



## mburnstein

Hi

I haven't had any measurements done. my room is totally dark. Compared to my old NEC xg135 CRT, it is plenty bright!


----------



## goondog

mburnstein.

What is your throw distance and seating?

also what lens are you using?

thanks!!


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mburnstein* /forum/post/12083817
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I haven't had any measurements done. my room is totally dark. Compared to my old NEC xg135 CRT, it is plenty bright!



My room's totally dark too. Maybe I just have somewhat unrealistic expectations.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq* /forum/post/12081583
> 
> 
> Wow! A 12' wide SMX with an RS1? I think that's the biggest lo-gain screen I've ever heard of anyone using with the RS1.
> 
> 
> I'm using a 10' wide SMX screen with mine. It seems on the dim side. There are outdoor scenes you couldn't ask for more light in (e.g. panoramas in the beginning of Serenity) but other scenes just seem a little too dark. Though the flashes in the beginning of Pitch Black are really bright too.
> 
> 
> What ft. lamberts are you getting?



I have a 12' wide 2.35:1 SmX ProCurv screen with an Optoma H79 and ISCO II lens and I use it in high lamp mode in a light controlled theater. I view all my movies with ambient lighting (I can't stand bat caves) and I use the projector in high lamp mode. It is plenty bright enough until the bulb goes down to 50% light output. Once the bulb drops to 50% I change the bulb.


Projectors are getting brighter and better every round so I don't think brightness is going to be an issue in the near future with unity gain screens.


I am doing a projector upgrade very soon.


Ruben


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12091205
> 
> 
> I have a 12' wide 2.35:1 SmX ProCurv screen with an Optoma H79 and ISCO II lens and I use it in high lamp mode in a light controlled theater. I view all my movies with ambient lighting (I can't stand bat caves) and I use the projector in high lamp mode. It is plenty bright enough until the bulb goes down to 50% light output. Once the bulb drops to 50% I change the bulb.
> 
> 
> Projectors are getting brighter and better every round so I don't think brightness is going to be an issue in the near future with unity gain screens.
> 
> 
> I am doing a projector upgrade very soon.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Yes, I think an anamorphic lens would add more light... 20% or so? I'm doing the poor-man's approach and losing a lot of the potential light output. It'll have to wait until I can justify a VP and a anamorphic lens. If I do get a VP it'll be a Radiance so I can correct the RS1's colors too. Money, money, money...


----------



## crabra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12091205
> 
> 
> I have a 12' wide 2.35:1 SmX ProCurv screen with an Optoma H79 and ISCO II lens and I use it in high lamp mode in a light controlled theater. I view all my movies with ambient lighting (I can't stand bat caves) and I use the projector in high lamp mode. It is plenty bright enough until the bulb goes down to 50% light output. Once the bulb drops to 50% I change the bulb.
> 
> 
> Projectors are getting brighter and better every round so I don't think brightness is going to be an issue in the near future with unity gain screens.
> 
> 
> I am doing a projector upgrade very soon.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Sandman,


Can I ask which projector you are leaning towards?


Craig.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crabra* /forum/post/12092673
> 
> 
> Sandman,
> 
> 
> Can I ask which projector you are leaning towards?
> 
> 
> Craig.



Wow, that is a tough question. I'm waiting to hear more feedback on the JVC-RS2 and I am looking at Sim2 as well. That new Panasonic 2000 looks promising too from what I have seen.


I really want to get a 3 chip 1080 PJ but it will be too big in my room and probably run too hot.

I can pick up a Digital Projections HD 720 3 chipper for a pretty good deal but the thing is huge.


As soon as I make a final decision I will let you know.



Ruben


----------



## cobracalde

Hi Ruben!


Is't possible, in the near future, to buy again just the material?


I'm very interested in your Pro-line screen, but i live in Italy.. and i have to consider the cost of VAT (20%), customs (5%) and transport (big screen, big package, very big shipping cost...).


I think many people in Europe will appreciate this opportunity...


P.S.: sorry for my poor english..


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cobracalde* /forum/post/12170024
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben!
> 
> 
> Is't possible, in the near future, to buy again just the material?
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in your Pro-line screen, but i live in Italy.. and i have to consider the cost of VAT (20%), customs (5%) and transport (big screen, big package, very big shipping cost...).
> 
> 
> I think many people in Europe will appreciate this opportunity...
> 
> 
> P.S.: sorry for my poor english..



I apologize, but at this point in time I have to say no. We are selling complete screens and masking systems now.


However, we are discussing releasing an entry level AT screen in the near future that will be very attractive for people with smaller budgets. As soon as that happens, this thread will be updated.


Thank You,

Ruben


----------



## cobracalde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12172260
> 
> 
> However, we are discussing releasing an entry level AT screen in the near future that will be very attractive for people with smaller budgets. As soon as that happens, this thread will be updated.



Thanks Ruben for the fast answer...


This morning (Italy time) I emailed you about the price of the ProLine Screen..


I wait an answer..


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> . . . we are discussing releasing an entry level AT screen in the near future that will be very attractive for people with smaller budgets. As soon as that happens, this thread will be updated.



Can you give us some sort of an idea on the timeframe for this? Days, weeks or months?


Would this be the same screen material as your present line, but with a less expensive frame?


TIA!


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12172260
> 
> 
> I apologize, but at this point in time I have to say no. We are selling complete screens and masking systems now.
> 
> 
> However, we are discussing releasing an entry level AT screen in the near future that will be very attractive for people with smaller budgets. As soon as that happens, this thread will be updated.
> 
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Ruben



I would love to see that product....would there be a chance that a Pro-Curve version be made developed


Ron


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/12226977
> 
> 
> Can you give us some sort of an idea on the timeframe for this? Days, weeks or months?
> 
> 
> Would this be the same screen material as your present line, but with a less expensive frame?
> 
> 
> TIA!



Hi Pepar,


I am not sure of a time frame as of yet but it is still months away. I promise as soon as we know when this is going to happen, this will be the first thread to be updated.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/12227623
> 
> 
> I would love to see that product....would there be a chance that a Pro-Curve version be made developed
> 
> 
> Ron



Hi Ron,


We have no intention at this time of releasing an entry level curved screen. When and if the entry level SmX screen becomes available, it will be available as a flat frame.


Ruben


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12231136
> 
> 
> Hi Pepar,
> 
> 
> I am not sure of a time frame as of yet but it is still months away. I promise as soon as we know when this is going to happen, this will be the first thread to be updated.



Thank you, Reuben. Just one more tidbit I'd like to _s-q-u-e-e-z-e_ out of you to help me make a decision: Can you give us any idea of the percentage decrease the entry level screens will be from your present line of screens?


I'll owe you a BIG thanks if you can answer this one!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/12233344
> 
> 
> Thank you, Reuben. Just one more tidbit I'd like to _s-q-u-e-e-z-e_ out of you to help me make a decision: Can you give us any idea of the percentage decrease the entry level screens will be from your present line of screens?
> 
> 
> I'll owe you a BIG thanks if you can answer this one!



Hi Pepar,


I'm not sure if I understand the question. Do you mean as far as level of performance?


Ruben


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12235158
> 
> 
> Hi Pepar,
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I understand the question. Do you mean as far as level of performance?



Same material, right? If so, same performance. What I mean is that the entry level screens will be x% less expensive than your present line. What is "x"?


----------



## video_bit_bucket

So what is the gain on this screen? Reading the thread it has been listed at 6.5 % loss which to me sounds like a negative gain, 1.16/1.3, and about the same as the Studio Tech 130.


----------



## ctviggen

How is 1.16 or 1.3 "negative"? Supposedly, the gain is above 1.0, which is good for an acoustically transparent screen.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctviggen* /forum/post/12242225
> 
> 
> How is 1.16 or 1.3 "negative"? Supposedly, the gain is above 1.0, which is good for an acoustically transparent screen.



It's listed as 1.13, but I'm not sure if that's before the 5% (7%?) loss for the "holes." Either way, there's slight gain.


----------



## video_bit_bucket

To say it a different way.....


So what is the gain on this screen?


6.5 % loss

1.16

1.3

about the same as the Studio Tech 130


In this thread there are the four numbers/comparisons above.


SandmanX posted the 6.5% loss but does not say from what. Is that 6.5% below unity or 6.5% below ?.?.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctviggen* /forum/post/12242225
> 
> 
> How is 1.16 or 1.3 "negative"? Supposedly, the gain is above 1.0, which is good for an acoustically transparent screen.


----------



## videocam

This is from the SMX site . It sure seems to say that SMX does have a positive gain and other AT screens do not.

*The Highest Gain Weaved Screen (1.16 Gain)*

SMX is currently the highest gain weaved audio transparent projector screen on the market. The gain of the SmX CineWeave™ HD gives your projected image a back lit look to it. This means that your projected image will not look as if it is just being projected on a screen material such as other weaved screens with a negative gain. Other matte white woven audio transparent screens on the market have negative gains as low as -.83









The comparison above was done side by side with two other leading matte white weaved screens using an IRE-100 test screen.


Maybe Sandman can jump in w/ the final word and end the confusion.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *video_bit_bucket* /forum/post/12244223
> 
> 
> To say it a different way.....
> 
> 
> So what is the gain on this screen?
> 
> 
> 6.5 % loss
> 
> 1.16
> 
> 1.3
> 
> about the same as the Studio Tech 130
> 
> 
> In this thread there are the four numbers/comparisons above.
> 
> 
> SandmanX posted the 6.5% loss but does not say from what. Is that 6.5% below unity or 6.5% below ?.?.



It's listed as 1.16 gain. That *should* be after thew 6.5% loss (from the "holes" in the weave for those who are wondering), otherwise it should be spec's as 1.0846. Either way, it has gain and not loss.


Reuben ? ?


----------



## SmX

Yes folks,


When the CineWeave was tested as a solid screen it was tested as a 1.243 gain. Then they minus the 6.5% from the 1.243 for the audio transparency version and it came out to 1.162205 or for short, 1.16 gain.


Ruben


----------



## video_bit_bucket

Thanks, I did not read the web site closely enough and missed the specification.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12247971
> 
> 
> Yes folks,
> 
> 
> When the CineWeave was tested as a solid screen it was tested as a 1.243 gain. Then they minus the 6.5% from the 1.243 for the audio transparency version and it came out to 1.162205 or for short, 1.16 gain.
> 
> 
> Ruben


----------



## saldog78

Anyone using the non-AT solid screen yet? Ruben, is it even being sold yet? Any more information on the solid screen materials? I scoured your website, but found no info.


Thanks.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saldog78* /forum/post/12262173
> 
> 
> Anyone using the non-AT solid screen yet? Ruben, is it even being sold yet? Any more information on the solid screen materials? I scoured your website, but found no info.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Hi Sal,


Yes, we do offer a 1.4 gain solid screen. There is a white paper for it on our site in the support section here http://www.smxscreen.com/CineMatte-Plus-White-Paper.pdf 


We are working on adding some new sections to our site here by the end of this year so there will be a screen surface section added as well.


Ruben


----------



## video_bit_bucket

Ok, one justification for spending as much on a screen as this will be is that it is a reusable component. However the way to get rid of morie is to rotate the material. Is the amount of screen material rotation projector specific enough that when I upgrade in a few years I will have to replace the screen? Currently using a Infocus SP 777 3 chip DLP. Looking to go with a 130 inch wide 2.37 scope screen. Presume that my next PJ will be a 1080 3 chip DLP (when the price is right) unless that does not happen before this PJ fails.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *video_bit_bucket* /forum/post/12446150
> 
> 
> Ok, one justification for spending as much on a screen as this will be is that it is a reusable component. However the way to get rid of morie is to rotate the material. Is the amount of screen material rotation projector specific enough that when I upgrade in a few years I will have to replace the screen? Currently using a Infocus SP 777 3 chip DLP. Looking to go with a 130 inch wide 2.37 scope screen. Presume that my next PJ will be a 1080 3 chip DLP (when the price is right) unless that does not happen before this PJ fails.



When I built my 120" wide 16:9 SMX I rotated it 15 degrees. I'm using it with a 1080 pj that's no where near as bright as the 3 chip DLP will be. But FWIW at 1080 (JVC RS1) I get no morie at all.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *video_bit_bucket* /forum/post/12446150
> 
> 
> Ok, one justification for spending as much on a screen as this will be is that it is a reusable component. However the way to get rid of morie is to rotate the material. Is the amount of screen material rotation projector specific enough that when I upgrade in a few years I will have to replace the screen? Currently using a Infocus SP 777 3 chip DLP. Looking to go with a 130 inch wide 2.37 scope screen. Presume that my next PJ will be a 1080 3 chip DLP (when the price is right) unless that does not happen before this PJ fails.



Usually, the maximum degree of tilt is moiré proof for all 720 and 1080 projectors. If you run into any problems down the road after upgrading projectors, give us a call and we will make it right.


I also just picked up the inFocus SP777 on Friday for my theater and it was an incredible upgrade. I previously had the Optoma H79 which was a very nice single chip projector, but having to change bulbs every 500 hours to keep the brightness up on my 144" wide screen got sickening.


Ruben


----------



## Minhas

Hey SandmanX,


Its about time for me to pick up a screen...Will you be selling solid, manual pull down screens anytime in the near future? If so, drop me a pm with availabilty and pricing.


Thanks,

Sunny


----------



## video_bit_bucket

So from reading the thread you are 144 wide on a 2.37 scope using an ISCO II lens. Is that correct?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12446522
> 
> 
> Usually, the maximum degree of tilt is moiré proof for all 720 and 1080 projectors. If you run into any problems down the road after upgrading projectors, give us a call and we will make it right.
> 
> 
> I also just picked up the inFocus SP777 on Friday for my theater and it was an incredible upgrade. I previously had the Optoma H79 which was a very nice single chip projector, but having to change bulbs every 500 hours to keep the brightness up on my 144" wide screen got sickening.
> 
> 
> Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *video_bit_bucket* /forum/post/12454339
> 
> 
> So from reading the thread you are 144 wide on a 2.37 scope using an ISCO II lens. Is that correct?



Yes, I am using a 144" wide 16' radius curved 2.35:1 SmX ProCurv with and ISCO II and a Lumagen HDQ for scaling. The new SP777 projector and lens combo doesn't distort the image as much as the H79 did, so I am going to switch over to a 30' or 40' radius once I upgrade to the ProMask-Curv masking system (whenever time permits).


Ruben


----------



## video_bit_bucket

Thanks for the feedback.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12455967
> 
> 
> Yes, I am using a 144" wide 16' radius curved 2.35:1 SmX ProCurv with and ISCO II and a Lumagen HDQ for scaling. The new SP777 projector and lens combo doesn't distort the image as much as the H79 did, so I am going to switch over to a 30' or 40' radius once I upgrade to the ProMask-Curv masking system (whenever time permits).
> 
> 
> Ruben


----------



## pepar

Is there any reason why one would not simply skew the material by 15 degrees regardless of the (fixed pixel) projector used? Are there any negatives for certain projectors for the 15 degree skew?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/12458440
> 
> 
> Is there any reason why one would not simply skew the material by 15 degrees regardless of the (fixed pixel) projector used? Are there any negatives for certain projectors for the 15 degree skew?



Hi Pepar,


Usually 15 - 20 degrees works fine for all 1080 and 720 pjs. We haven't had any reports of moiré from anyone following the proper mounting procedure.


Ruben


----------



## AdrianMills

Hi guys,


gathering info for a new smallish theater and considering a 16:9 aspect screen - not sure of the size yet as it depends on the projector I get but probably one of 103", 110" or 114" diagonal.


It's going to be in a loft room with slopping walls (the roof!) and it will be mounted against the slope in an alcove - top is attached and bottom of the screen will be free standing a couple of feet away from the wall like this side on representation;

Code:


Code:


/--------------------\\
    /                      \\
   /|                  o    \\
  / |                 -|-    \\
 /  |                 /\\      \\
/                              \\


Yeah, well apologies for the crap drawing and scale but you guys get the point I guess.


So, first question, what's the weight on these screens (flat, not curved, no masking system)?


Secondly, I've looked at the mounting manual and I see that there's a metal bracket that the top of the screen attaches to, assuming that I get the bracket level, will the screen hang vertically without a rear wall to support the bottom of it? I do hope so as I didn't want to start building false walls etc.


Thirdly; any idea why member registrations disabled on the SmX forum?


Thanks.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdrianMills* /forum/post/12597600
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> gathering info for a new smallish theater and considering a 16:9 aspect screen - not sure of the size yet as it depends on the projector I get but probably one of 103", 110" or 114" diagonal.
> 
> 
> It's going to be in a loft room with slopping walls (the roof!) and it will be mounted against the slope in an alcove - top is attached and bottom of the screen will be free standing a couple of feet away from the wall like this side on representation;
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /--------------------\\
> /                      \\
> /|                  o    \\
> / |                 -|-    \\
> /  |                 /\\      \\
> /                              \\
> 
> 
> Yeah, well apologies for the crap drawing and scale but you guys get the point I guess.
> 
> 
> So, first question, what's the weight on these screens (flat, not curved, no masking system)?
> 
> 
> Secondly, I've looked at the mounting manual and I see that there's a metal bracket that the top of the screen attaches to, assuming that I get the bracket level, will the screen hang vertically without a rear wall to support the bottom of it? I do hope so as I didn't want to start building false walls etc.
> 
> 
> Thirdly; any idea why member registrations disabled on the SmX forum?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Adrian,


It looks like you are going to have to build a false wall or use some type of support system that supports the bottom of the screen. If you just mount the top with our bracket and no support on the bottom, by nature, the screen will pull in on the bottom. So the screen would hang almost like the slope you are hanging the screen in front of without having a surface below to rest against.


Building a false wall can be simple if you have some DIY skills. Its just a matter of using some 2" x 4"s or 2" x 2"s, black paint and some fabric. Most people do not drywall the false wall. There are allot of false wall ideas here on AVS as well as on SmX.


If a false wall is absolutely out of the question, we can most likely build you some supports for the bottom of the screen or show you how.


The insulated ProLine frame weighs 1.375 lbs. per linear frame foot. So a 114" diagonal 16:9 ProLine frame will weigh 39 lbs.


We temporarily disabled the new user registration on the SMX forums due to all the spam bots that keep posting spam messages in the forums. We are working on an update to fix this.


Ruben


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12599919
> 
> 
> We temporarily disabled the new user registration on the SMX forums due to all the spam bots that keep posting spam messages in the forums. We are working on an update to fix this.
> 
> 
> Ruben



I wonder how AVS keeps the spam-bots out. I never see spam here. You're tight with them, right? Maybe you can get some info from them. Spam is such a frustrating thing to deal with. We finally had to host our company email with google. Our email server was getting crushed and we couldn't stop it.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq* /forum/post/12599952
> 
> 
> I wonder how AVS keeps the spam-bots out. I never see spam here. You're tight with them, right? Maybe you can get some info from them. Spam is such a frustrating thing to deal with. We finally had to host our company email with google. Our email server was getting crushed and we couldn't stop it.



Yes, it is unfortunate. AVS has allot of moderators so they most likely delete spam posts before anyone sees it. I've seen a few spam bot posts here on AVS as well but the mods deleted the posts shortly after. There are a few forum fixes we tried for the spam but they failed.


Email is a big problem for us as well, we get emails every now and then from customers that inform us that they have not received a reply from us. Usually after a few attempts they get the mail but it can be quite frustrating. We may end up having to go the gmail way as well.


Ruben


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12600514
> 
> 
> Email is a big problem for us as well, we get emails every now and then from customers that inform us that they have not received a reply from us. Usually after a few attempts they get the mail but it can be quite frustrating. We may end up having to go the gmail way as well.
> 
> 
> Ruben



I reccommend gmail whole-heartedly! You can keep your domain name, it's free, you can still use POP3 clients AND it comes with a pretty nice Web based interface. Just set up an MX record with your DNS admin.


Our company spam filters were pretty effective. The problem was the incoming pipe got so clogged because it had to come into the server before it could be filtered. 80% of our bandwidth was used by these guys!


Sorry to be OT, but I feel for you and I really appreciate the SMX material you sold me a while back. The HT turned out great!


----------



## Stephan

Ruben,


I know this question comes up every once in a while, but any news on a motorized version? I need a 11' wide motorized scope screen with side masking soon, that will survive the transition into my second living room system to occasionally watch a movie in the living room without having to go to the HT. I understand if there's not enough demand for these type of screens, but just thought I'd ask before I pull the trigger on a Screen Research.


----------



## pepar

And I'm still interested in the "entry level" version . . .










What will the difference be? I'm purchasing something in late Jan.


----------



## AdrianMills

Thanks for the quick response Ruben.


It looks like I'll have to think of something then; I'm sure I can come up with a fix that doesn't need a full blown support frame and it won't have to be too elegant either as long as it's hidden.


Cheers.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12599919
> 
> 
> Hi Adrian,
> 
> 
> It looks like you are going to have to build a false wall or use some type of support system that supports the bottom of the screen. If you just mount the top with our bracket and no support on the bottom, by nature, the screen will pull in on the bottom. So the screen would hang almost like the slope you are hanging the screen in front of without having a surface below to rest against.
> 
> 
> Building a false wall can be simple if you have some DIY skills. Its just a matter of using some 2" x 4"s or 2" x 2"s, black paint and some fabric. Most people do not drywall the false wall. There are allot of false wall ideas here on AVS as well as on SmX.
> 
> 
> If a false wall is absolutely out of the question, we can most likely build you some supports for the bottom of the screen or show you how.
> 
> 
> The insulated ProLine frame weighs 1.375 lbs. per linear frame foot. So a 114" diagonal 16:9 ProLine frame will weigh 39 lbs.
> 
> 
> We temporarily disabled the new user registration on the SMX forums due to all the spam bots that keep posting spam messages in the forums. We are working on an update to fix this.
> 
> 
> Ruben


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdrianMills* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like I'll have to think of something then; I'm sure I can come up with a fix that doesn't need a full blown support frame and it won't have to be too elegant either as long as it's hidden.



Start on this page of my home theater website and you might get some ideas . . .


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/12600952
> 
> 
> And I'm still interested in the "entry level" version . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will the difference be? I'm purchasing something in late Jan.



Check your PM's.


Ruben


----------



## AdrianMills




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/12601617
> 
> 
> Start on this page of my home theater website and you might get some ideas . . .



Thanks.


----------



## pepar

Wooo-hoooo! In this box is my new ENTRY LEVEL SmX screen:











Getting it home will not be easy. I should have coughed up the $50 residential delivery fee.


----------



## rboster

Can you or Ruben tell us more about the entry level version of the SMX screen? Differences, curved, AT material? What options are there? I was on the SMX website last week and didn't see anything about it...guess I need to revisit.


----------



## oman321

+1, nothing about it on the website yet either.


----------



## pepar

I spoke to Ruben and he's just getting back in from being on the road. He plans on dropping in here and answering all of your questions.


More pics of my new, first-on-my-block, entry level SmX screen. Apologies for the crappy megapixel camera work. Opening the box I found that all frame members were bolted to brackets which were in turn screwed to a base plate x four. The screen material is in the small square box and the brackets and hardware are in the white wrapped bag (far end). This beats, hands down, the packaging of my Stewart Firehawk. When I get some time later this evening, I'll post some good pics of the frame.


Note: A 110" SmX screen, when removed from the box, just barely fit into a Nissan Murano. If you have a smaller car - or buy a wider screen - spring for the home delivery charge.


----------



## pepar

The SmX "entry level" screen, as Ruben has posted, has an un-insulated frame, screen material with .95 gain ( a la Screen Research ClearPix2) and a frame covered with black felt instead of black flocking. (Whiskey Tango Foxtrot *is* flocking?







)


----------



## goondog

Pepar

how wide is the frame. It looks a little thin.

Also are the perforations much different than the regular smx screen material?

Curiously waiting for Rubens info!

thanks


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goondog* /forum/post/12862585
> 
> 
> Pepar
> 
> how wide is the frame. It looks a little thin.
> 
> Also are the perforations much different than the regular smx screen material?
> 
> Curiously waiting for Rubens info!
> 
> thanks



So far, I've only un-boxed it and transported it home, but I'd guesstimate the frame to be about 4"-5" wide. To the best of my knowledge, it is the same width as the Pro-Line frame. I haven't opened the screen material box yet, but the sample SmX included loose in the main box (to test for moire?) looks like their "regular" material.


edit: The frame members are standing on edge . . .


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goondog* /forum/post/12862585
> 
> 
> Pepar
> 
> how wide is the frame. It looks a little thin.
> 
> Also are the perforations much different than the regular smx screen material?
> 
> Curiously waiting for Rubens info!
> 
> thanks



The frame members have a real heft to them with the cross-sectional dimensions being 3-11/16" x 1-3/4". The felt looks to be applied very evenly over the entire area that can be seen after installation. One of the differences between the entry level screen and the standard Pro-Line is that the entry level frame is NOT insulated. Ruben spent considerable time explaining the (expensive) process of filling the frame and the benefits of doing so. In the end, I judged that having the unfilled entry level (Ruben: Got a name for this yet?














) frame would not compromise my installation.


----------



## mac69

I am installing the three 650's behind a SMX AT screen and am getting different responses on recommended distance between screen and speakers. Klipsch says "as close as possible" and other posts here say "at least 6". I also need to purchase either a reciever or pre-amp and 7 channel amp ASAP for this Ultra 2 system. So many choices I am hoping someone has this system and can recommend a power set up they are happy with. Need help on both if possible. Thanks in advance...


----------



## wacarlton

I use a Sunfire Ultimate Receiver with my Klipsch setup. (The receiver was previously used to power a Martin Logan setup). The receiver is rated for 200W into 8 ohms and has plenty of headroom for what we watch. Very pleased with the setup. I use a VP50 scaler for switching and AR control (the receiver cannot switch HDMI signals).


----------



## David Cox

Greets everyone,


I'm interested in a SmX screen for my small viewing room.

My viewing distance from eyes to screen is 8 feet. Will I see the weave from this distance?


Thanks,


David


----------



## ebr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Cox* /forum/post/12911534
> 
> 
> Greets everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm interested in a SmX screen for my small viewing room.
> 
> My viewing distance from eyes to screen is 8 feet. Will I see the weave from this distance?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> David



If you try to, yes. So, don't try







.


Seriously, it won't be any more noticeable than say the texture coating on some higher gain screens. My seating is at 8.5 and 12 feet (I sit at 12) and when I first tried the SMX the weave bothered me. But, I was coming from a completely smooth screen and CRT projector so I was not used to seeing any screen door or other geometric artifacts on the screen. Once I stopped looking at the screen and started looking at the image the weave went away.


So, the short answer is you may, but it shouldn't be a huge problem if you allow yourself to get used to it.


----------



## Spizz

I like the look of the SMX screen with the masking in the other $20000 thread.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Cox* /forum/post/12911534
> 
> 
> Greets everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm interested in a SmX screen for my small viewing room.
> 
> My viewing distance from eyes to screen is 8 feet. Will I see the weave from this distance?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> David



Ruben will happily send you a sample for you to play with.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spizz* /forum/post/12965085
> 
> 
> I like the look of the SMX screen with the masking in the other $20000 thread.



Hi Spizz are you talking about this system in THIS THREAD? 





























Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/12847737
> 
> 
> Can you or Ruben tell us more about the entry level version of the SMX screen? Differences, curved, AT material? What options are there? I was on the SMX website last week and didn't see anything about it...guess I need to revisit.



Right now we are working on packing methods to minimize cost and fine tuning some other details on the SmX Studio Line before we make any official announcements. We will not be offering curved screens with the Studio Line, they will be flat fixed screens only. We will also offer the Studio Line with one of our new AT screen materials that has a finer weave and a unity gain.


More details coming soon.


Ruben


----------



## Spizz

That is the one Ruben. Looks very nice until I saw the cost







Will you make a non curved masked system? I never saw the benefit for curved screens but each to their own. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mlbrand

I'm considering upgrading to a 1080p projector, from my current Panasonic AE-900, 720p. It looks pretty good, but I'm lusting for better black levels and more detail.

*So....those of you have viewed several types of 1080p projectors on this type of AT screen, what looks best? A Panasonic 2000 "smoothscreen" or Sony Pearl "film like" projector, or a razor sharp Mitsubishi 5000, JVC RS1 type of picture? I'm especially concerned with moire' being an issue. Do the sharper image projectors have a bigger problem with this?*


I view a 10' wide screen from about 11 feet. My current screen is not angle cut, but I will be changing to a 15 degree angled screen soon.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlbrand* /forum/post/13017944
> 
> 
> I'm considering upgrading to a 1080p projector, from my current Panasonic AE-900, 720p. It looks pretty good, but I'm lusting for better black levels and more detail.
> 
> *So....those of you have viewed several types of 1080p projectors on this type of AT screen, what looks best? A Panasonic 2000 "smoothscreen" or Sony Pearl "film like" projector, or a razor sharp Mitsubishi 5000, JVC RS1 type of picture? I'm especially concerned with moire' being an issue. Do the sharper image projectors have a bigger problem with this?*
> 
> 
> I view a 10' wide screen from about 11 feet. My current screen is not angle cut, but I will be changing to a 15 degree angled screen soon.



The main reason, IMO, for going with a _woven_ AT screen is so that there is no moire. The holes, i.e. the open areas between the threads, are considerably smaller and denser than a perfed vinyl solution like my THX-certified Stewart Firehawk. And SmX will include enough material for the installer to skew the material to really be sure that moire doesn't occur. (They include a 2'x2' piece with every screen for "testing.")


You still need to calc whether these kinds of screens will deliver a bright enough picture with your projector (and any you're likely to own?) as they do not reach the gain of perfed solid screens.


I am not able to address your question regarding wheter "razor sharp" or "film-like" projectors work best, but Ruben has always been more than happy to take time to answer any questions I've had. And I've had a LOT.


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spizz* /forum/post/12986412
> 
> 
> That is the one Ruben. Looks very nice until I saw the cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you make a non curved masked system? I never saw the benefit for curved screens but each to their own. Keep up the good work.



He already offers a non-curve masking solution. 3 of 'em. 

http://www.smxscreen.com/pro-mask-masking-products.html


----------



## mlbrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/13018947
> 
> 
> The main reason, IMO, for going with a _woven_ AT screen is so that there is no moire. The holes, i.e. the open areas between the threads, are considerably smaller and denser than a perfed vinyl solution like my THX-certified Stewart Firehawk. And SmX will include enough material for the installer to skew the material to really be sure that moire doesn't occur. (They include a 2'x2' piece with every screen for "testing.")
> 
> 
> You still need to calc whether these kinds of screens will deliver a bright enough picture with your projector (and any you're likely to own?) as they do not reach the gain of perfed solid screens.
> 
> 
> I am not able to address your question regarding wheter "razor sharp" or "film-like" projectors work best, but Ruben has always been more than happy to take time to answer any questions I've had. And I've had a LOT.



Pepar,


I'm already using a woven AT screen (Phifer 4500) and I really like it, I'm just wanting some input on what type of 1080p projector folks here think may best match up with these type of woven AT screens.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlbrand* /forum/post/13021031
> 
> 
> Pepar,
> 
> 
> I'm already using a woven AT screen (Phifer 4500) and I really like it, I'm just wanting some input on what type of 1080p projector folks here think may best match up with these type of woven AT screens.



10-4. You might get more action is a less specific thread.


----------



## mlbrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/13021631
> 
> 
> 10-4. You might get more action is a less specific thread.



Yeah, I might. But hey, who says I won't buy an SMX screen some day? I won't DIY forever. Once my kids are done with college I'm going to spurge!







I was also hoping that screen brand preference wouldn't be an issue for projector advice.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlbrand* /forum/post/13021907
> 
> 
> Yeah, I might. But hey, who says I won't buy an SMX screen some day? I won't DIY forever. Once my kids are done with college I'm going to spurge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also hoping that screen brand preference wouldn't be an issue for projector advice.



It probably isn't. But here you're only reaching a small percentage of the people who might have an educated opinion on ohe subject.


----------



## barryle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stef2* /forum/post/11795793
> 
> 
> I recently got pricing information for a 2,35:1 SMX screen. Unfortunately, the price was more than I expected (don't conclude that I found it TOO expensive, the screen seems fantastic...)
> 
> 
> My question is: Should I expect any special deals or AVS powerbuys on the SMX screen at any point in the future?



I am looking to purchase a screen and find it very frustrating that there are no prices on the SMX screens. I have gone on the SMX website and clicked on pricing and it says to call. I see that there are other screen companies that advertise on the AVS Forum and display their prices. It concerns me that a company isn't willing to show their prices. Am I missing something. Where can I find the prices on the different size screens? I want to purchase a screen with a masking system but the only price I could find was starting at $9000. Seems like an awful lot of money for a screen.


----------



## Audiodynamics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barryle* /forum/post/13022667
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase a screen and find it very frustrating that there are no prices on the SMX screens. I have gone on the SMX website and clicked on pricing and it says to call. I see that there are other screen companies that advertise on the AVS Forum and display their prices. It concerns me that a company isn't willing to show their prices. Am I missing something. Where can I find the prices on the different size screens? I want to purchase a screen with a masking system but the only price I could find was starting at $9000. Seems like an awful lot of money for a screen.



We are a dealer for Stewart. As far as Stewart goes, consumers will not find published prices for most of their products. Why you ask? Like SMX, the Stewarts are made to order and every masked, or curved screen is custom. These screens are a big ticket purchase and the manufacturers want to help you make the best choice. Contact the manufacturer or authorizerd dealer.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiodynamics* /forum/post/13023670
> 
> 
> We are a dealer for Stewart. As far as Stewart goes, consumers will not find published prices for most of their products. Why you ask? Like SMX, the Stewarts are made to order and every masked, or curverd screen is custom. These screens are a big ticket purchase and the manufacturers want to help you make the best choice. Contact the manufacturer or authorizerd dealer.



Excellent advice. I have noticed one company with a price grid, and that is certainly helpful, but most do not post this information. I am an avid internet shopper, but it does not strike me as devious to ask people to call for pricing. To say that there are a lot of options/variables is an understatement. I know from my recent experience that Ruben will spend whatever time necessary to explain his product and help a person select the right product.


I'll go so far as to say that I found SmX's customer service to be OUTSTANDING.


Just my $.02.


----------



## Audiodynamics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/13024277
> 
> 
> Excellent advice. I have noticed one company with a price grid, and that is certainly helpful, but most do not post this information. I am an avid internet shopper, but it does not strike me as devious to ask people to call for pricing. To say that there are a lot of options/variables is an understatement. I know from my recent experience that Ruben will spend whatever time necessary to explain his product and help a person select the right product.
> 
> 
> I'll go so far as to say that I found SmX's customer service to be OUTSTANDING.
> 
> 
> Just my $.02.



From what I've read here at AVS, it appears that Ruben is a standup guy to do business with and also that he has engineered a very impressive product.


The more I read, the more I've been considering contacting Ruben to add SMX to my companies product offerings.


Since he's one of the most discerning and knowledgeable home theater buffs here, I'm anxious to hear what Art has to say about his SMX sample.


----------



## W00lly

I was wondering for all that Own a SmX screen or just the material how long does the plastic smell from the material last. I just installed my material yesterday and the plastic smell is really strong and I can't stand to hang in the HT for to long as it is giving me a headache.


----------



## ebr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W00lly* /forum/post/13026346
> 
> 
> I was wondering for all that Own a SmX screen or just the material how long does the plastic smell from the material last. I just installed my material yesterday and the plastic smell is really strong and I can't stand to hang in the HT for to long as it is giving me a headache.



I don't know how long it takes, but it does go away. I remember feeling the same way when I got my material - it was a very strong smell. Doesn't smell at all now. I can't say how long it takes because mine sat on a roll for about a year before I actually put it in the room (but I know it doesn't take that long







).


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiodynamics* /forum/post/13024953
> 
> 
> From what I've read here at AVS, it appears that Ruben is a standup guy to do business with and also that he has engineered a very impressive product.



In the dictionary next to "standup guy" should be a picture of Ruben.










I *know* he winced when he did it, but he just replaced at no charge to me to frame pieces that had a small amount of felt rubbed off during transit. His 1-29-2008 post re "working on packing methods to minimize cost" is a reference to that with the "minimizing cost" referring to packing things properly - the first time - so he does not have to replace them.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W00lly* /forum/post/13026346
> 
> 
> I was wondering for all that Own a SmX screen or just the material how long does the plastic smell from the material last. I just installed my material yesterday and the plastic smell is really strong and I can't stand to hang in the HT for to long as it is giving me a headache.



It will take a while to off-gas. I have a small sample that is a few weeks old and *it* still smells vinyl-y. I can only imagine how long it will take my new, still-in-the-box 110-incher when I put that up in a few days.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W00lly* /forum/post/13026346
> 
> 
> I was wondering for all that Own a SmX screen or just the material how long does the plastic smell from the material last. I just installed my material yesterday and the plastic smell is really strong and I can't stand to hang in the HT for to long as it is giving me a headache.



Mine doesn't smell anymore. It's been a couple of months. I'm not really sure when it stopped smelling, but it's done now.


----------



## W00lly

Since you guys are answering questions did any of you have wrinkles from the material being on the roll for so long. I tryed to pull them all out when I stretched it but could not get the ones in the middle. I am wondering if they will relax out after being hung and stretched onto the frame for some time


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W00lly* /forum/post/13027162
> 
> 
> Since you guys are answering questions did any of you have wrinkles from the material being on the roll for so long. I tryed to pull them all out when I stretched it but could not get the ones in the middle. I am wondering if they will relax out after being hung and stretched onto the frame for some time



I didn't have that problem. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## ebr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W00lly* /forum/post/13027162
> 
> 
> Since you guys are answering questions did any of you have wrinkles from the material being on the roll for so long. I tryed to pull them all out when I stretched it but could not get the ones in the middle. I am wondering if they will relax out after being hung and stretched onto the frame for some time



I did not have any wrinkles from the roll. However, I have had to take it down and re-stretch it on the frame a couple of times as it adjusts to the different weather. I'm sure this is due to the fact that I have a home-made frame. If I had the nifty grommet things on Ruben's frames or had designed my frame for stretching better (like with a stretcher-bar in the middle or something) I probably wouldn't have this issue. The material is very heavy and doesn't really stretch very well by hand.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W00lly* /forum/post/13026346
> 
> 
> I was wondering for all that Own a SmX screen or just the material how long does the plastic smell from the material last. I just installed my material yesterday and the plastic smell is really strong and I can't stand to hang in the HT for to long as it is giving me a headache.



Hi Wooly,


Usually it tends to smell a little more if we get it fresh from the manufacturer and ship it out right away to the customer. When a roll is sitting in our plant for a while before it ships, the smell tends to be less.


Once it is hung up, the smell should lessen within the first week or so and be completely gone within 2 - 3 weeks from what I have heard from customers in past reports.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W00lly* /forum/post/13027162
> 
> 
> Since you guys are answering questions did any of you have wrinkles from the material being on the roll for so long. I tryed to pull them all out when I stretched it but could not get the ones in the middle. I am wondering if they will relax out after being hung and stretched onto the frame for some time



If they are just waves or slight wrinkles from storage, they will most likely disappear once the screen is hung for a while. If they are hard creases from the material being mishandled, they may be permanent. If you have any problems, let me know.


Was this on a DIY frame?


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barryle* /forum/post/13022667
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase a screen and find it very frustrating that there are no prices on the SMX screens. I have gone on the SMX website and clicked on pricing and it says to call. I see that there are other screen companies that advertise on the AVS Forum and display their prices. It concerns me that a company isn't willing to show their prices. Am I missing something. Where can I find the prices on the different size screens? I want to purchase a screen with a masking system but the only price I could find was starting at $9000. Seems like an awful lot of money for a screen.




Hi Barry,


We don't list prices online because dealers/installers/integrators/retail don't want to compete with online marketing. Most of them won't deal with companies that sell online.


If you need a price quote, you can always contact AVS as they are one of our dealers or contact us via phone or email.


Our masking systems are more expensive than our fixed screens due to each masking system taking 2 weeks to be hand built and having independent motors, electronics, programming, calibrating, acoustical insulating, etc. Our masking systems fully integrate into Crestron, AMX, Control4, HAI, etc.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiodynamics* /forum/post/13024953
> 
> 
> ....I'm anxious to hear what Art has to say about his SMX sample.



Thank you for stopping in. Art has been at a few CRT meets that used our screens. Here is a quote from one of the last meets from him.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/10866718
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> I want to thank you for hosting a fantastic meet. You have really put together one of the best video displays on the planet ! It was so cool chatting with some of the most incredible people around . *I was so impressed with the uniformity on the SMX screen, the fantastic convergence,sharpness,ideal light output and what is the best balance of blackout capability and shadow detail I've yet seen anywhere.* It just looked like you nailed it to me.


 Quoted from this thread 


We are sending Art a couple large samples of our solid screen as well as AT for him to check out in his personal environment. He said he would share some more feedback here once he checks them out.


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## W00lly

Ruben


This is a 12' 2.35 proline I bought from you this last summer right after you started shipping them and I just now got the screen installed. The wrinkles are not creases they are wrinkles from being on the cardboard roll they are right in the middle of the screen. I tryed stretching them out as best I could. I shot my projector on it today and could not see them so the material mite relax we will see.


----------



## ericryd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13029563
> 
> 
> Hi Barry,
> 
> 
> We don't list prices online because dealers/installers/integrators/retail don't want to compete with online marketing. Most of them won't deal with companies that sell online.
> 
> 
> If you need a price quote, you can always contact AVS as they are one of our dealers or contact us via phone or email.
> 
> 
> Our masking systems are more expensive than our fixed screens due to each masking system taking 2 weeks to be hand built and having independent motors, electronics, programming, calibrating, acoustical insulating, etc. Our masking systems fully integrate into Crestron, AMX, Control4, HAI, etc.
> 
> 
> Ruben



I've done this and am having a real hard time to getting pricing. I've emailed and called and was told their system was down. I want to move forward but i'm not sure what else I can do to get pricing to move forward.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlbrand* /forum/post/13021907
> 
> 
> Yeah, I might. But hey, who says I won't buy an SMX screen some day? I won't DIY forever. Once my kids are done with college I'm going to spurge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also hoping that screen brand preference wouldn't be an issue for projector advice.



Projector choice is mostly up to the individual. It's not really about what projector performs best on this type of screen. Pretty much everyone with entry level projectors up to $100k plus projectors are very happy with the results.


The question you need to ask yourself is do you want a projector that has more of a soft film like projected image or a sharper more defined image. You have HD-ILA/LCOS (JVC-RS1-2) which offers a softer less defined screen door/pixel structure. You also have CRT which doesn't offer as much light output as todays digital projectors but has incredible contrast and more film like projected images.


Then you have LCD/DLP which has a sharper image and usually more defined screen door/pixel structure with DLP being the most preferable choice.


Then some of these single chip projectors with color wheels produce rainbow effects which some people can't live with so they go the 3 chip route which puts things into another price level on the higher end projectors.


Then most importantly screen size vs light output. Contrast, convergence, etc.


So you have to decide on a budget and then look at all those options.


I myself prefer DLP and use a 720p 3 chipper and the projected image I get is absolutely phenomenal with incredible depth of field.


Regardless which projector you choose, the CineWeave will help increase contrast and perceived sharpness and deliver probably one of the most uniform and vibrant projected images you will ever see from an audio transparent projection screen!


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W00lly* /forum/post/13029771
> 
> 
> Ruben
> 
> 
> This is a 12' 2.35 proline I bought from you this last summer right after you started shipping them and I just now got the screen installed. The wrinkles are not creases they are wrinkles from being on the cardboard roll they are right in the middle of the screen. I tryed stretching them out as best I could. I shot my projector on it today and could not see them so the material mite relax we will see.



No worries, if they don't smooth out soon, we will get you a replacement.


Please keep me updated.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericryd* /forum/post/13029871
> 
> 
> I've done this and am having a real hard time to getting pricing. I've emailed and called and was told their system was down. I want to move forward but i'm not sure what else I can do to get pricing to move forward.



I apologize, send me a PM on what you need and I will take care of it myself right now.


Ruben


----------



## mlbrand

Ruben,


Thanks for taking the time to answer my projector question. I was afraid that some of the sharper image/defined image projectors might have a moire' problem with this type of screen, but from your description it sounds like it's more of a personal preference, and all types of projectors will work well. I'm trying to decide between the Panasonic AE-2000 that has a more film like image, or the Epson 1080UB, which supposedly has a 50,000:1 contrast ratio, killer blacks, and is sharper and brighter than the Panasonic. I am leaning towards the Epson, and feel more comfortable about that after your info.


Thanks, Mike


----------



## dochlywd

Ruben,


I just read above that you have a solid screen option now and not just the AT? Is it comparable to the ST130?


Thanks!


Doc


----------



## ericryd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13029982
> 
> 
> I apologize, send me a PM on what you need and I will take care of it myself right now.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Great, thanks Ruben! PM sent.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlbrand* /forum/post/13030940
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer my projector question. I was afraid that some of the sharper image/defined image projectors might have a moire' problem with this type of screen, but from your description it sounds like it's more of a personal preference, and all types of projectors will work well. I'm trying to decide between the Panasonic AE-2000 that has a more film like image, or the Epson 1080UB, which supposedly has a 50,000:1 contrast ratio, killer blacks, and is sharper and brighter than the Panasonic. I am leaning towards the Epson, and feel more comfortable about that after your info.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mike



If you weren't able to adjust the screen material for moiré, than I would opt for a projector with less defined pixel structure to help avoid it. But since our AT material is adjustable with our set system, you can counter-act moiré right on site.


50,000:1 contrast ratio?










Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13030947
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> I just read above that you have a solid screen option now and not just the AT? Is it comparable to the ST130?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Doc



Hi Doc,


Very much comparable but has a wider viewing cone and is very uniform without a shimmering effect. Maybe Art will share his feedback on it once he gets it. I think he has a ST130 screen?


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ebr* /forum/post/13027483
> 
> 
> I did not have any wrinkles from the roll. However, I have had to take it down and re-stretch it on the frame a couple of times as it adjusts to the different weather. I'm sure this is due to the fact that I have a home-made frame. If I had the nifty grommet things on Ruben's frames or had designed my frame for stretching better (like with a stretcher-bar in the middle or something) I probably wouldn't have this issue. The material is very heavy and doesn't really stretch very well by hand.



This is a big mistake for anyone DIYing and considering making a wood screen frame. Wood changes with humidity and wrinkles will eventually appear. As humidity levels change, wood responds by releasing or absorbing water vapor, until the internal moisture content of the wood is in equilibrium with the ambient humidity.


As wood absorbs water vapor it expands (even kiln-dried wood). It contracts with loss of water vapor. This is the cause of a lot of problems for wooden construction. It may look great for a while, but those wrinkles will come.


Aluminum is the way to go for consistency and longevity.


Ruben


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13032119
> 
> 
> This is a big mistake for anyone DIYing and considering making a wood screen frame. Wood changes with humidity and wrinkles will eventually appear. As humidity levels change, wood responds by releasing or absorbing water vapor, until the internal moisture content of the wood is in equilibrium with the ambient humidity.
> 
> 
> As wood absorbs water vapor it expands (even kiln-dried wood). It contracts with loss of water vapor. This is the cause of a lot of problems for wooden construction. It may look great for a while, but those wrinkles will come.
> 
> 
> Aluminum is the way to go for consistency and longevity.
> 
> 
> Ruben



I used MDF... works like wood but seems to be stable in a 10' wide 16:9 frame. I have no complaints. I just got done watching HP on Ruben's wonderfull SMX material. No wrinkles. The key is don't pull it too tight, realizing that a littel un-evenness from being a little loose won't be visible. Stretching it tight can create tension waves.


I experimented with tension using thumbtacks. When I got it the way I wanted it I finished it off with a staple gun. I'm very pleased with the results.


----------



## uwansumadis

So where do I go to to get prices on these screens? The screen site or somewhere here on AVS. I have bought stuff on AVS forum before by simply hitting the link from one of the e-tailers at the top of the page. I guess there is a different way to get prices for these on AVS? Sorry for my lack of knowledge, just want to get some prices.


Also, I currently have a DaLite DaSnap Audio vision screen. Would I be able to buy a SMX screen and attach it to my current frame? It sounds like that is not available anymore right?


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uwansumadis* /forum/post/13033429
> 
> 
> So where do I go to to get prices on these screens? The screen site or somewhere here on AVS. I have bought stuff on AVS forum before by simply hitting the link from one of the e-tailers at the top of the page. I guess there is a different way to get prices for these on AVS? Sorry for my lack of knowledge, just want to get some prices.
> 
> 
> Also, I currently have a DaLite DaSnap Audio vision screen. Would I be able to buy a SMX screen and attach it to my current frame? It sounds like that is not available anymore right?



Go to the AV Science store tab at the top of the forum...that takes you to AVS's retail website. There will be a contact tab on their website with both email and phone number's for Jason or Richard.


Either one of those guys can get you a quote for SMX screens.


Hope this helps


Ron


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13031998
> 
> 
> Hi Doc,
> 
> 
> Very much comparable but has a wider viewing cone and is very uniform without a shimmering effect. Maybe Art will share his feedback on it once he gets it. I think he has a ST130 screen?
> 
> 
> Ruben



When a fellow HT enthusiast was here a week ago looking at the SmX screen material and my perfed 1.3 gain Stewart Firehawk we held a 2x2 section of CineWeave on the Firehawk for comparison. Among other things, we noticed that when we walked off axis the image on the CineWeave got brighter. Now I'm thinking that it didn't get brighter, but rather it remained the same and the Firehawk got dimmer.


----------



## ebr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq* /forum/post/13032275
> 
> 
> I used MDF... works like wood but seems to be stable in a 10' wide 16:9 frame. I have no complaints. I just got done watching HP on Ruben's wonderfull SMX material. No wrinkles. The key is don't pull it too tight, realizing that a littel un-evenness from being a little loose won't be visible. Stretching it tight can create tension waves.
> 
> 
> I experimented with tension using thumbtacks. When I got it the way I wanted it I finished it off with a staple gun. I'm very pleased with the results.



I don't really have any complaints on mine either. I've had it up for almost a year now (through all the seasons) and I've just had to adjust it twice - and not recently. I think it is pretty stable now.


I agree that aluminum would be a better option, but for the price and simplicity of my frame, I have absolutely no complaints.


----------



## DBI

After reading all 300+ posts and much consternation deciding between a Stewart curved 120" wide G3 at screen and SMX 120" curved at screen, I chose the SMX. Ruben has been very helpful through the process with absolutely no pressure to buy his product. From all my reading it should be a better product. I wish it had slightly more gain but I'm sure it will be bright enough with the right vp. At this point I plan to use a RS2 vp which is not the brightest. In a week or so I will get a chance to see a RS2 on a SMX 120'' wide screen in Lake Havasu City. This will be excellent opportunity to see the two together. My SMX will be arriving there mid to end of next week.


Doug


----------



## mr_fitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/12967963
> 
> 
> Right now we are working on packing methods to minimize cost and fine tuning some other details on the SmX Studio Line before we make any official announcements. We will not be offering curved screens with the Studio Line, they will be flat fixed screens only. We will also offer the Studio Line with one of our new AT screen materials that has a finer weave and a unity gain.
> 
> 
> More details coming soon.
> 
> 
> Ruben




I am curious about this new studio line and had a couple of questions.


-will you offer the the 1.16 gain screen with this product? as I assume it is not the same cineweave HD material since it has only 0.95 gain. I have a JVC RS-1 at 13.5' from the screen and would like the extra reflectivity.

-is it possible to order 2.40:1 screen instead of 2.35:1?

as the website only shows 2.35:1 screens and I believe most BD movies are now 2.40:1.

-what size is the frame in the studio line and can custom sizes be ordered for the screen size in this line?

-I am interested in a screen with a viewing size of approximately 47" x 113", could you let me know approx what I would be looking at pricewise. I live in Canada.


Thanks


John


----------



## nomorefours

Hi, All


I am about to make my final screen purchase decision, and just wondering if anyone has seen or tried this combination, and if so, what you think:


Sony VPL-VW-60 'Black Pearl' projector

SMX CineWeave AT screen material

Light controlled room

110" wide 2.35:1 screen size

~ 12' throw distance


Thanks in advance for any feedback!


Cheers,


Doug


----------



## jpease35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nomorefours* /forum/post/13103286
> 
> 
> Hi, All
> 
> 
> I am about to make my final screen purchase decision, and just wondering if anyone has seen or tried this combination, and if so, what you think:
> 
> 
> Sony VPL-VW-60 'Black Pearl' projector
> 
> SMX CineWeave AT screen material
> 
> Light controlled room
> 
> 110" wide 2.35:1 screen size
> 
> ~ 12' throw distance
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Doug




Doug,


I have the smx screen and the vw60. It is a great combination. I have a 110" 16:9 screen at a 15ft throw. Call rich or jason at avs. That is where I bought my screen. They were alot of help


----------



## DBI

My SMX AT screen arrived this afternoon at our vacation home in Az.. I arrive this weekend and have just over three days to get my screen wall up and mount this puppy. I have two questions that I would appreciate any advise on. In the downloaded assembly directions Rubin recommends testing for moire' prior to fitting the screen material using your projector. I haven't decided on the projector as of yet but leaning toward a RS2. I got a real bad feeling about cutting the screen material without testing it. Any ideas? The second question is a little off subject. On my screen wall I am using a product called Duvetyne as a black back drop. Does anybody know if this material is audio transparent and can be placed in front of my inwalls?

Thanks for any help,

A different Doug


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBI* /forum/post/13106496
> 
> 
> My SMX AT screen arrived this afternoon at our vacation home in Az.. I arrive this weekend and have just over three days to get my screen wall up and mount this puppy. I have two questions that I would appreciate any advise on. In the downloaded assembly directions Rubin recommends testing for moire' prior to fitting the screen material using your projector. I haven't decided on the projector as of yet but leaning toward a RS2. I got a real bad feeling about cutting the screen material without testing it. Any ideas? The second question is a little off subject. On my screen wall I am using a product called Duvetyne as a black back drop. Does anybody know if this material is audio transparent and can be placed in front of my inwalls?
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> A different Doug



I passed this way before I ordered my screen without having my "next" projector. I asked Ruben about it - extensively (thanks Ruben!) - and decided to skew the material 15°-20°. Regardless of what projector used, there's no downside even if the projector's pixel structure is smooth enough to not need a skew. The next one might and then you're screwed if you didn't skew it. Screw it, skew it was my analysis.










Never heard of Duvetyne. Suggest that you look for acoustical specs on it. Off hand I'd say that if it is not sold as acoustically transparent, then it is not.


----------



## ebr

Duvetyne is definitely NOT acoustically transparent. Its a velvet.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBI* /forum/post/13106496
> 
> 
> My SMX AT screen arrived this afternoon at our vacation home in Az.. I arrive this weekend and have just over three days to get my screen wall up and mount this puppy. I have two questions that I would appreciate any advise on. In the downloaded assembly directions Rubin recommends testing for moire' prior to fitting the screen material using your projector. I haven't decided on the projector as of yet but leaning toward a RS2. I got a real bad feeling about cutting the screen material without testing it. Any ideas? The second question is a little off subject. On my screen wall I am using a product called Duvetyne as a black back drop. Does anybody know if this material is audio transparent and can be placed in front of my inwalls?
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> A different Doug



Hi Doug,


Like mentioned above, duvetyne is definitely not audio transparent.


If you rotate your material to the maximum degree you will be fine, it works for all projectors. You don't have to worry so much about rotating because the RS1 - RS2 have a less defined pixel structure and moiré is less likely to be present at all.


Ruben


----------



## Audiodynamics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/13107298
> 
> 
> Screw it, skew it



Words of wisdom I will pass onto my two sons when they are old enough!


----------



## nomorefours

Thanks!


I appreciate the feedback...


Any one else tried or seen this combination (Sony VW60 / SMX screen material / dark room)?


Thanks,


Doug


----------



## ebr

I have the VW100 and it works great for me.


----------



## DBI

Thanks Pepar,Ebr and, Ruben for all the advise. The duvetyne apparently came in today and it helps knowing if its acoustically transparent for speaker placement. I won't get a chance to see it until this weekend. I was hoping it was so as to keep the in wall subs down low where the duvetyne will make an apron. Maybe I will have to use the grills or place them high enough to conceal them by the screen.

As for the screen material "screw it, skew it" works for me!


Thanks again, Doug


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ebr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Duvetyne is definitely NOT acoustically transparent. Its a velvet.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was hoping it was so as to keep the in wall subs down low where the duvetyne will make an apron.



Well, at bass frequencies, it just might effectively be "acoustically transparent." It's worth a try. Do an A/B with it in place and then removed.


----------



## ebr

Yes - in front of subs it might be okay - however, it might move/ripple...


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ebr* /forum/post/13117824
> 
> 
> Yes - in front of subs it might be okay - however, it might move/ripple...



And punctuate big LFE events!


----------



## DBI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/13119131
> 
> 
> And punctuate big LFE events!



I'll do a A/B and report back. Worst case I cut out a hole for the grill. Do you all generally agree that it would be better to get the in-wall subs down low vs being approx. 42" high behind the SMX.

Thanks,

Doug

Off to Lake Havasu tomorrow to play with the new SMX screen.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBI* /forum/post/13125947
> 
> 
> I'll do a A/B and report back. Worst case I cut out a hole for the grill. Do you all generally agree that it would be better to get the in-wall subs down low vs being approx. 42" high behind the SMX.



Well, I would not want to take the chance that the screen would pulsate. Locating a sub nearer to the floor would provide some additional loading. Depending on your room, that may be a good thing.


> Quote:
> Off to Lake Havasu tomorrow to play with the new SMX screen.



CCCLAY, right? He's got the same screen as I and the pj that I'm seriously looking at buying. I'm interested in hearing your comments.


----------



## SmX

Here is a recent AVS shoot out that was done with the Panasonic AE-2000 vs. Sony VW60 vs. JVC-RS2 vs. Sony VW100 and a 10' wide 2.35:1 SmX CineWeave Screen. Since these are some of the top choice projectors right now, it may be a good read to see the results.


There is Contrast, FT Lamberts, Color Temp & Gamma measurements for each projector on the 10' wide CineWeave screen.

* FOUR PROJECTORS ON SMX SHOOTOUT *



Ruben


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13129055
> 
> 
> Here is a recent AVS shoot out that was done with the Panasonic AE-2000 vs. Sony VW60 vs. JVC-RS2 vs. Sony VW100 and a 10' wide 2.35:1 SmX CineWeave Screen. Since these are some of the top choice projectors right now, it may be a good read to see the results.
> 
> 
> There is Contrast, FT Lamberts, Color Temp & Gamma measurements for each projector on the 10' wide CineWeave screen.
> 
> * FOUR PROJECTORS ON SMX SHOOTOUT *
> 
> 
> 
> Ruben



Only the Panny was using the anamorphic lens at 2.35:1. The others were throwing a 1.78:1 image onto the 2.35 screen. I wonder what the RS2's FtL would have been stretched? Is there a way to look at the data and determine that?


----------



## pepar

Last night I went from being an SmX screen owner to being an SmX screen *USER*. I had some materials staging time in already, but basically it was two hours to assemble the frame and install the screen material. No need to recap the details, but I will say that I *did* read the instructions and that I, even as a first-timer for doing anything like this, had zero problems. Everything went exactly the way it was supposed to. I will say that regardless of how much space you have, there's a good chance that you will still be cramped. With enough included screen material to do a 20° skew on a 110" wide 2.35:1 screen, I found that I needed a 15' x 12' area. A little trick I needed to get the skew angle correct without having a protractor was to google and find a triangle calculator that allowed me to enter two "sides" - I arbitrarily used 60" for both - and to read the third side. In this case it was 18" and gave me about a 17.25° skew. I simply pivoted the material until, 60" from the frame corner, the material was 18" away from my reference point. I will also say that the experience I gained in covering my absorbers and velco'd false wall covers with GOM was valuable in "working" the screen material to get it even and relatively taut.


My current projector is a Sony VPL-HS20. Previous screen was a 92" wide microperfed Stewart Firehawk (w/1.3 gain). After readjusting my projector and zooming and focusing, I saw a picture that was vibrant and actually seemed brighter. My source was a BD30 running through a DVDO VP50Pro outputting a custom 1366x768. And this morning I zoomed a 2.35:1 movie - Spider Man 3 -to fill most of the screen and the image was still nice and bright. I have a still-in-the-box Panamorph UH380 and the RS2 tops my list of upgrades.


----------



## marjen

Is Rueben selling the material on its own again? Or just with the whole frame and everything? I have an SMX screen but now I think I want a bigger one







Current is 103" would like to go 120 or so but can not afford the whole screen just want material. Last I heard he stopped selling the material on its own.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen* /forum/post/13189860
> 
> 
> Is Rueben selling the material on its own again? Or just with the whole frame and everything? I have an SMX screen but now I think I want a bigger one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current is 103" would like to go 120 or so but can not afford the whole screen just want material. Last I heard he stopped selling the material on its own.



That is my understanding. SmX is in the biz of selling screen systems.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/13170593
> 
> 
> Last night I went from being an SmX screen owner to being an SmX screen *USER*. I had some materials staging time in already, but basically it was two hours to assemble the frame and install the screen material. No need to recap the details, but I will say that I *did* read the instructions and that I, even as a first-timer for doing anything like this, had zero problems. Everything went exactly the way it was supposed to. I will say that regardless of how much space you have, there's a good chance that you will still be cramped. With enough included screen material to do a 20° skew on a 110" wide 2.35:1 screen, I found that I needed a 15' x 12' area. A little trick I needed to get the skew angle correct without having a protractor was to google and find a triangle calculator that allowed me to enter two "sides" - I arbitrarily used 60" for both - and to read the third side. In this case it was 18" and gave me about a 17.25° skew. I simply pivoted the material until, 60" from the frame corner, the material was 18" away from my reference point. I will also say that the experience I gained in covering my absorbers and velco'd false wall covers with GOM was valuable in "working" the screen material to get it even and relatively taut.
> 
> 
> My current projector is a Sony VPL-HS20. Previous screen was a 92" wide microperfed Stewart Firehawk (w/1.3 gain). After readjusting my projector and zooming and focusing, I saw a picture that was vibrant and actually seemed brighter. My source was a BD30 running through a DVDO VP50Pro outputting a custom 1366x768. And this morning I zoomed a 2.35:1 movie - Spider Man 3 -to fill most of the screen and the image was still nice and bright. I have a still-in-the-box Panamorph UH380 and the RS2 tops my list of upgrades.



Happy to hear you got your screen up and are enjoying it. Care to share some pictures of your new set up?


Ruben


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13220287
> 
> 
> Happy to hear you got your screen up and are enjoying it. Care to share some pictures of your new set up?
> 
> 
> Ruben



Yessir, as soon as I get the theater front put back together.


----------



## SmX

News:


SmX will be at the * EHX 2008 (Electronic House Expo * in Orlando, Florida March 13-15, 2008

We will be in booth 2319 in the Emerging Technology Section to the immediate right as soon as you come in through the front door.


We will be doing a raffle for a free SmX ProLine screen (up to 120" wide in any aspect ratio) and multiple discount coupons, all you have to do is stop by our booth and register for the raffle.


We will be showing our ProMask-Curv Masking system in a extreme radius curve and our ProLine and ProCurv screens. We will be handing out screen samples and literature and reps will be ready to answer any questions you may have.











If you are in the area and plan on stopping by, come over and say hi!


See you at the show!


Ruben


----------



## Milt99

^^^^

Ruben,

Very nice. Am I correct in assuming that the "finer weave" material you alluded to above will be designed specifically for 1080, will not require rotation of the material and if possible will be even more acoustically transparent?

If so, put me down for one of those.









I got in on the original order of SMX material and have been a satisfied customer ever since.

To me the ultimate compliment for any component is that no one ever notices it.

They just remark about how awesome the picture looks and how incredible the sound is.

IMO, once you go with an AT screen, there really is no other option.

What do you think pepar?


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milt99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got in on the original order of SMX material and have been a satisfied customer ever since.
> 
> To me the ultimate compliment for any component is that no one ever notices it.
> 
> They just remark about how awesome the picture looks and how incredible the sound is.
> 
> IMO, once you go with an AT screen, there really is no other option.
> 
> What do you think pepar?



I'm a believer/proponent of AT screens and, after struggling and ultimately failing to get the sound right with a THX Microperf'd Stewart Firehawk, I'm over the moon with the results from my SmX. Comb-filtering was a problem with my Firehawk and it cannot be EQ'd out. I have no comb-filtering with SmX.


----------



## CINERAMAX

Guys to really get the entire picture you need to refer to the Helene Home Cinema build thread in the 20k+ forum.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...908533&page=38 


My time is limited as I have been working 16 hours days firing this puppy up, but Ruben mentioned this thread to me and I told him that the least that I could do was to give you guys some of the impressions on this fine screen tehcnology.


I am new to using 2k digital cinema projectors, once the decision from my client came to go the digital cinema route I relied on a Barco Var that services the post production house market in LA. He told me not to use a high power screen to use instead a perforated screen from this company. He then sent me extensive metrics on white field uniformity, color fidelity and sound transmission metrics. I said what the hell, and contacted SMX.


To be honest I had one very bad experience with a famous perforated screen with moire, the last straw on the camel's back that put you out of business type of problem. I have been scared sh_tless during the past six months wondering if in fact a screen can be moire free and perforated. Rest assured it is.


Not to give myself credit but I had so many bad years recently that I had forgotten miracles can and do happen to those that persevere.

What has happened to me with Helene is a miracle, not the best home theater image, not the best post house image, not better than a movie theater, it's better than projected 70mm, it is ... THE FINEST PROJECTED IMAGE IN THE WORLD. I think Ruben's baby may have had some play in there.


I call this










In every way this screen has allowed this theater to be the finest performance wise, video and audio, the screen has minimum impact on the Dynaudio C4 audiophile grade Srereophile speakers of the year 2007.











The masking system is precise, flexible, and silent with no impact on the LR channels when in 3x4 mode.


I wont be able to subscribe to the thread as I am focussed now on showing this system to be able to obtain such a rig for R&D demo purposes, thanks SMX for a key component to the technical success of Helene. We will be contacting you for more screens.


----------



## SmX

Thanks for stopping by the thread Peter to share your experience. It was quite an experience to witness your SuperKontrast D-Cinema set up.


For those that don't know, this is a modified 2k Barco projector which is originally used in commercial cinema and post production houses. The experience is quite amazing and the price of those PJs are over $100k. This theater is for a very high profile client of Peters from the Film industry that wanted a No Hold Barred in-home theatrical experience.


Ruben


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13286100
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by the thread Peter to share your experience. It was quite an experience to witness your SuperKontrast D-Cinema set up.
> 
> 
> For those that don't know, this is a modified 2k Barco projector which is originally used in commercial cinema and post production houses. The experience is quite amazing and the price of those PJs are over $100k. This theater is for a very high profile client of Peters from the Film industry that wanted a No Hold Barred in-home theatrical experience.
> 
> 
> Ruben



OT for this thread, but what speakers, amplification and processing would someone put in a theater like this?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/13287889
> 
> 
> OT for this thread, but what speakers, amplification and processing would someone put in a theater like this?



Hi Pepar,


They used 3 Dynaudio C4's ($8k per speaker) behind the ProMask











and 4 Dynaudio surrounds.


What suprised me was, when we were trying out a CineWeave sample to see if there was going to be any moiré issues with the servo zoom they are using (which replaces an anamorphic lens), we had the face of the Dynaudio C4 against the screen surface and the silver part of the speaker baffle was not reflecting through the screen material with the extremely bright projector.


For amps they used Mark Levinson 


I think they went with Dynaudio subs too.


For SACD Esoteric P-03 (Model?)


For HD movie playback they are using MediaMax with a 13 TB server.


Ruben


----------



## overclkr

SMX on Electronic House:

http://www.electronichouse.com/artic..._super_fun/C14 


Nice setup!


Cliff


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13307545
> 
> 
> SMX on Electronic House:
> 
> http://www.electronichouse.com/artic..._super_fun/C14
> 
> 
> Nice setup!
> 
> 
> Cliff



Good spotting Cliff! Nice Theater!


----------



## pepar

General question, but arises out of the above post: Are shots like this composites of the image on screen from a shot with the theater darkened for use and the rest of the theater shot with the lights up? I'm not questioning the validity of shots composited like that. The first shot looks like the on-screen image should be washed out from the ceiling lights, but it is not.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/13310867
> 
> 
> General question, but arises out of the above post: Are shots like this composites of the image on screen from a shot with the theater darkened for use and the rest of the theater shot with the lights up? I'm not questioning the validity of shots composited like that. The first shot looks like the on-screen image should be washed out from the ceiling lights, but it is not.



They usually photoshop the screenshots in. I'm not sure if those are actual screenshots that were taken with no lights on and then added to the photos above.


Ruben


----------



## Hughman

Ruben,


Did you get my PM of a few weeks ago?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hughman* /forum/post/13312835
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> Did you get my PM of a few weeks ago?



I apologize, I don't believe so. My pm box got filled up a couple times and I think I missed some pms. Please resend and I will look out for it.


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## DBI

I haven't had a chance to get back to the SMX thread since being down in Az. Pepar, your pics on the packaging that this puppy comes in are not over stated. The UPS service delivered the screen one day too soon while no one was home. Left it outside under an entry. My wife got someone to help get it inside before it started to rain. Wow, that box makes a statement. Unfortunately, one corner of the frame had a small marr on it. I am sure that it occured during the packaging because the box looked good. I will talk to Rubin how best to hide it. I was very disappointed that I ran out of time to set up the screen. It took all of my two days to get the screen wall up, in wall speaker back boxes up and, the acoustic treatments with the screen wall done. Will get back to the screen late May.


Pepar, your site is nothing short of awesome. I wish I had seen it before I had made my own screen wall. Now I need to try to figure out the geometry of screen skewing.










Doug


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Pepar, your site is nothing short of awesome. I wish I had seen it before I had made my own screen wall. Now I need to try to figure out the geometry of screen skewing.



Getting the skew is easy. I found a website with a formula into which I plugged the angle - 20 degrees - and two (arbitrarily selected) side lengths. The formula gave me the offset. Badda boom, badda bing.


----------



## honeybrain

I am looking for following screen, i sent bunch of email to SMX and no response yet. Where do we buy these screen other than SMX, any online retailer?


2.35:1 Aspect Ratio Sizing

PL-120-235-CW 2.35:1 120" (3048mm) 51.1" (1297mm) 130.4" (3213mm)


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *honeybrain* /forum/post/13371144
> 
> 
> I am looking for following screen, i sent bunch of email to SMX and no response yet. Where do we buy these screen other than SMX, any online retailer?
> 
> 
> 2.35:1 Aspect Ratio Sizing
> 
> PL-120-235-CW 2.35:1 120" (3048mm) 51.1" (1297mm) 130.4" (3213mm)



AVS is an SmX dealer. Contact them for a quote. Plus you can call Ruben at 888.810.6906.


----------



## V.X.Donique

Remember the SMX team maybe attending EHX in Orlando,Florida (not too far from Ruben) so he's probably busy with the show.


----------



## SmX

We are at EHX so responses will be a little slow until Monday.


We built a 9' wide 7' radius ProMask-curv masking system for the show. It is probably the most dramatically curved masking system in the world. It was definitely the show stopper







It is also the slimmest and sleekest masking system made, the frame is only 3" deep! There is a new sheriff in town










Here are a few shots in the morning before the show opened up.


----------



## kainers

Looking good ! Wish this was in Las Vegas so I could enter the raffle!


----------



## calv1n

Good luck at the show Ruben. Looks like you have an amazing "booth" set up that is for sure.


Once I'm done spending my future children’s college tuition on landscaping this spring I'm going to be talking to you about a new SMX screen with a masking system (or is it possible to retro fit a pro-line with one?).


Best of luck

Calvin


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calv1n* /forum/post/13398442
> 
> 
> Good luck at the show Ruben. Looks like you have an amazing "booth" set up that is for sure.
> 
> 
> Once I'm done spending my future children’s college tuition on landscaping this spring I'm going to be talking to you about a new SMX screen with a masking system (or is it possible to retro fit a pro-line with one?).
> 
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Calvin



Thanks Calv1n! Spending the children's tuition funds? Shame on you!










The show was great, allot of great people stopped by to check out our ProMask-curv system. Our booth was quite busy throughout the show and after it too. The other major screen companies that were exhibiting dropped by multiple times as well, they were quite impressed each time they came by!







I was almost tempted to take some pictures










Right now, our masking systems come as an all in one set-up (screen surface and masking together). We are working on some new models now, so hopefully we have something that works for you by the time you need it.


If you are in the area, we will be exhibiting at Cedia this year with Sim2 and Projection Design. We will have a few masking systems and fixed screens at the show.




















Ruben


----------



## yourlilbro

BY GOD!


SmX ARRIVED THIS MORNING TO ME DOORSTEP. It's beautiful *sob. Well, the packaging is. haven't opened it up yet.


I'd love to post some SmX pr0n in 'ere.


Well, I'm off to open it up. Let's see what happens.


Cheers Ruben!


Farhan.


----------



## Zinfari

I'm also curious about the ability to add the masking system later. In early posts Ruben stated that adding the masking system later was how the system was being designed, but I thought I read that wasn't an option any more. Anyone know where they landed? I about to pull the trigger on a new screen and that option would definately put me clearly in the SMX camp.


I'm ticked... I missed the show in Orlando by a day. Didn't see they were going to be there until after my flight was already booked.







Good looking pics though!


----------



## sfitzger

Is anyone using the RS2 with the AT SMX screen? I want to buy both but brightness might be an issue...


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfitzger* /forum/post/13453657
> 
> 
> Is anyone using the RS2 with the AT SMX screen? I want to buy both but brightness might be an issue...



How big? An RS1 on a 10' wide 16:9 SMX at 22' throw and 500 hours seems plenty bright. Flashes and strobes can make you wince. Some outdoor scenes look nice and bright, others look veiled... depends on the film. I think this is the limit for the RS1 though. I wouldn't want it any dimmer, so I'm not sure about an RS2.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfitzger* /forum/post/13453657
> 
> 
> Is anyone using the RS2 with the AT SMX screen? I want to buy both but brightness might be an issue...



There was a shootout done with 4 projectors and a 120" wide SmX CineWeave screen at a recent meet. One of those projectors was an RS2.


Here are some readings with the RS2 and the 120" SmX CineWeave from that shoot out...


On-Off Contrast: 11948:1

FT Lamberts: 18.19

Color Temp: 7221

Gamma: 2.2


18 FL in a light controlled room is plenty bright. I'm not sure how many hours were on the bulb, but to give you an idea on commercial cinema FT Lamberts, the last commercial cinema I saw measurements on was producing 10.5 FT Lamberts.


Also, if you do a search for SMX in the "RS2 Owners: Setup Discussion Thread" there are 25 posts talking about SMX and RS2 in there.

SEARCH HERE 

Here is the shootout thread the measurements were from 


Here is a couple posts from that thread about the RS2 and SMX...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBI* /forum/post/13243950
> 
> *The image the RS2 displayed on his 120" wide SMX at screen was awesome. Chris first demonstrated the RS2 with moderate ambient light and there was still ample contrast to enjoy the content. Of course, make the room totally black and let the show begin. We played some shorts from Dish HD, Roy Orbison (for black and white) and, episode ll of Star Wars. All looked and sounded great, but the widescreen Star War clips using the panamorph had me mesmerized into the scene like I was seeing it for the first time.
> 
> The SMX has only 1.16 gain and it seemed plenty bright to me with the RS2. To me, more brightness would make the image less film like and more cartoon like. For those concerned about adequate light, as I was, you really need to see an RS2 in as simular environment as your ht as you can find. I really think you will be as pleased as I was.*





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCLAY* /forum/post/12887291
> 
> *The little blurbs I've seen here and there on these projectors being too dark.......man, I don't see it. I watched 7 hrs. of football yesterday(totally dark room) and got to a point where I actually thought it was too bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like this new SMX screen. Absolutely zero hotspotting or moire. I was sitting literally up against the side wall at one point in my 18 ft wide room and the image was the same as if I was sitting in the middle.
> 
> 
> As far as room lighting goes, if I keep the lights that are up towards the front of the room off and only go 20 to 30% intensity on the middle or rear lights, it's still pretty watchable. You get used to it pretty quickly. It's when you go from lights on to off that the image really pops out at you.
> 
> 
> BTW, I have a perfect 9 ft wide 2.35 Firehawk for sale.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris*



Ruben


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13454495
> 
> 
> There was a shootout done with 4 projectors and a 120" wide SmX CineWeave screen at a recent meet. One of those projectors was an RS2.
> 
> 
> Here are some readings with the RS2 and the 120" SmX CineWeave from that shoot out...
> 
> 
> 
> FT Lamberts: 18.19



Ruben, is that 120" wide or diag?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zinfari* /forum/post/13452674
> 
> 
> I'm also curious about the ability to add the masking system later. In early posts Ruben stated that adding the masking system later was how the system was being designed, but I thought I read that wasn't an option any more. Anyone know where they landed? I about to pull the trigger on a new screen and that option would definately put me clearly in the SMX camp.
> 
> 
> I'm ticked... I missed the show in Orlando by a day. Didn't see they were going to be there until after my flight was already booked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking pics though!



Hi Zinfari,


Right now our masking systems come complete with the screen surface. This allows the mask panels to ride close to the screen surface so there is no shadowing. Add on masking systems put the mask panels as far as 2" from the screen surface which can create shadowing. We are still trying to work around this to make a good add on masking system but currently our masking systems come complete with the screen.


The distance between the mask panels and the screen surface is an important factor to consider before you purchase a masking system. There are complete masking systems on the market that come with the screen surface pretty far from the masking panels. I observed horrible shadowing on some of the complete masking systems displayed at EXH, I guess those guys weren't too concerned with shadowing.










Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/13454514
> 
> 
> Ruben, is that 120" wide or diag?



Hi Pepar,


Quoted from the thread...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suffolk112000* /forum/post/13124497
> 
> *The screen is a 2.35:1 AR 10' wide (almost 11' diagonally). It is SMX acoustically transparent material with a 1.16 gain.*
> 
> If interested, you can read more about the room in this thread which documents his recent HEMI home theater meet…
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=941749




Ruben


----------



## dreamhost

Need a working contact phone number for sales at smx or avs. After days I'm a little tired of listening to the 'mailbox is full' message. It won't even allow me to leave another message, and no one ever picks up even after trying over a dozen times.


thanks.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamhost* /forum/post/13470296
> 
> 
> Need a working contact phone number for sales at smx or avs. After days I'm a little tired of listening to the 'mailbox is full' message. It won't even allow me to leave another message, and no one ever picks up even after trying over a dozen times.



Sorry to hear you're not getting through. Not as an excuse, but I can only think that Ruben is out of town at a trade show or something.

http://smxscreen.com/contact-us.html


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamhost* /forum/post/13470296
> 
> 
> Need a working contact phone number for sales at smx or avs. After days I'm a little tired of listening to the 'mailbox is full' message. It won't even allow me to leave another message, and no one ever picks up even after trying over a dozen times.
> 
> 
> thanks.



I apologize, are you calling AVS or SmX? Our mailbox was full a week ago when we were at EHX but it should be fine now. AVS has multiple sales people on staff 9am - 5pm EST as well so you should be able to get through to them as well. Our factory opens at 7am and our offices at 10:30am EST so if you are calling us before 10:30am, you will get a voicemail.


Please send me a PM here or email at ruben @ smxscreen.com (remove spaces) and I will take care of you personally. Or, you can call us after 10:30 am at (954) 780-9757 or call AVS at 877-823-4452.


Thank you

Ruben


----------



## Zinfari

Rueben, what are the odds of you figuring out a decent solution for add on masking? I would really like the option in the future, but it just doesn't fit into the budget currently so I'm looking at my options. I know alot revolves the demand for something like this, but I'll throw out there that if there is a good chance of you offering an add on solution in the future, I'll order a screen tomorrow. Well right after I ask my wife.










-Z


----------



## dreamhost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13472072
> 
> 
> I apologize, are you calling AVS or SmX? Our mailbox was full a week ago when we were at EHX but it should be fine now. AVS has multiple sales people on staff 9am - 5pm EST as well so you should be able to get through to them as well. Our factory opens at 7am and our offices at 10:30am EST so if you are calling us before 10:30am, you will get a voicemail.
> 
> 
> Please send me a PM here or email at ruben @ smxscreen.com (remove spaces) and I will take care of you personally. Or, you can call us after 10:30 am at (954) 780-9757 or call AVS at 877-823-4452.
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Ruben



I will call tomorrow when you are open. I was trying to call smx phone multiple times for 2 days between 12-3 pacific. All I got was the mailbox was full. I do not have the phone number for avs, if there even is one. I saw they were a dealer in this thread. Either I'm an idiot, quite possible, or there is no listed phone number anywhere on this site for avs sales. I checked every possible place I could think of throughout the forums.


The screen is not for me. I am a very happy smx customer. It is for a local dealer/installer, very good friend, that wants to sell them to a client. I am going to take my screen down to their home on Saturday so they can see it in action on their own setup. Just hoping I don't do any damage to the material on the way up. Fingers seriously crossed on this one.


----------



## Zinfari

Dreamhost, all the AVS contact info you need is on the main website http://www.avscience.com/ 

or in the AVS guys signatures AVSRichard for example.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zinfari* /forum/post/13472794
> 
> 
> Rueben, what are the odds of you figuring out a decent solution for add on masking? I would really like the option in the future, but it just doesn't fit into the budget currently so I'm looking at my options. I know alot revolves the demand for something like this, but I'll throw out there that if there is a good chance of you offering an add on solution in the future, I'll order a screen tomorrow. Well right after I ask my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Z




Hi Zinfari,


Add on masking systems is something we have been working on. They were actually the first drawings we did when we started doing masking systems. We have designs ready for add on constant width, constant height, curved constant height and 4 way masking systems. After we build our first prototypes, we will make it official.


Ruben


----------



## Spizz

For those that want a non-curved, 4 -Way masking system, is one forth coming? Also how does the SMX screen compare to the SR CP2 screen both in performance (both picture and for audio transperancy) and price wise?


Will the SMX Promask system be getting either ISF and THX certification or do you believe it is something that is not needed and ads to the cost aka SR CP2?


----------



## V.X.Donique

Just curious about the ETA of the Studio Line, any updates?


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spizz* /forum/post/13484775
> 
> 
> For those that want a non-curved, 4 -Way masking system, is one forth coming? Also how does the SMX screen compare to the SR CP2 screen both in performance (both picture and for audio transperancy) and price wise?
> 
> 
> Will the SMX Promask system be getting either ISF and THX certification or do you believe it is something that is not needed and ads to the cost aka SR CP2?



I'm pretty sure that SMX's 4 way masking system ISN'T curved and they don't yet actually offer a curved 4 way masking system. So the non-curved 4-way screen is not only forth coming, it's already here. ^_^;

http://www.smxscreen.com/pro-mask-masking-screen.html


----------



## Zinfari




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13483325
> 
> 
> Hi Zinfari,
> 
> 
> Add on masking systems is something we have been working on. They were actually the first drawings we did when we started doing masking systems. We have designs ready for add on constant width, constant height, curved constant height and 4 way masking systems. After we build our first prototypes, we will make it official.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Rueben, thanks for the reply. Just to be sure, the add-on masking systems are being designed to work with the current screens. I just want to make sure before I buy that there isn't something changing to the base product that enables the add-on masking system.


Thanks,

-Z


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zinfari* /forum/post/13503447
> 
> 
> Rueben, thanks for the reply. Just to be sure, the add-on masking systems are being designed to work with the current screens. I just want to make sure before I buy that there isn't something changing to the base product that enables the add-on masking system.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Z



Correct the SmX add on masking systems were designed to work with our existing ProLine screens as well as other manufacturers screens.


We are also working on a trade-in/upgrade program where you can trade in your SmX screen in and get credit towards an upgraded product.


Ruben


----------



## Steve Carr

Putting my chips together to upgrade my screen. I am using a DIY BOC 2.35:1 screen 51"x120". PJ. HD80, VP30 Scaler w/ UH380 lens throw dist. 18ft. Source: A1,10A, Oppo 970 and H20 Directv box.. I love my setup but I feel that something is missing. I added a pair of Buttkickers they work like too good







. Will upgrading my diy screen to a 120" CineWeave HD give me that WOW FACTOR that VIBRANT LOOK?


Steve.


----------



## ksharp4

Ruben,


Are you in the process of upgrading your screen material? I read that in a different thread in the +20K forum.


Ken


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksharp4* /forum/post/13515651
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> Are you in the process of upgrading your screen material? I read that in a different thread in the +20K forum.
> 
> 
> Ken



Hi Ken,


Yes, we have a new finer weave we are currently testing that will be 4k ready. It may be introduced towards the end of this year.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Carr* /forum/post/13509449
> 
> 
> Will upgrading my diy screen to a 120" CineWeave HD give me that WOW FACTOR that VIBRANT LOOK?
> 
> 
> Steve.



Hi Steve,


It will drastically improve your image and correct your sound-stage all in one shot. You will be pleasantly pleased










Ruben


----------



## dreamhost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Carr* /forum/post/13509449
> 
> 
> Will upgrading my diy screen to a 120" CineWeave HD give me that WOW FACTOR that VIBRANT LOOK?



For reasons I won't go into I still haven't setup my smx screen that I purchased many months ago. Until Saturday I still had not even seen it in action as I didn't want to open the box.


I have a friend who owns a local theater installation company and he'd been asking me about smx for quite some time, so I bit the bullet and drove the screen up to his house Saturday.


Needless to say we were more than impressed with the picture from the screen. I would say it was on the magnitude of 5x better than my current diy screen, which imho I thought was pretty good.


As he is a dealer we put the smx screen up against the screen research acoustic screen and frankly the smx won hands down. Even with the 'black backing' added to the sr screen it couldn't compete with the smx especially when it came to color accuracy and overall white level. Black levels could have been better but it was not a light controlled room.


We did not have time to run any audio tests as he was not setup for an acoustic screen so I can't comment on that.


I think the only thing missing was that 'plasma' extreme vibrant look but I'm sure that was more the projector than the screen, Infocus 7210. Frankly I have never seen the 'plasma' type of look from any projector as I am very limited in what dealers carry in my area, and even when they do carry nice gear it's usually not setup anywhere near correct.


To sum it up, all I can say is VERY WELL DONE Ruben, my smx screen totally rocks!!!!


----------



## Steve Carr

Thank You Ruben and Dreamhost, for your response. Thats what I'm looking for..


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamhost* /forum/post/13525162
> 
> 
> For reasons I won't go into I still haven't setup my smx screen that I purchased many months ago. Until Saturday I still had not even seen it in action as I didn't want to open the box.
> 
> 
> I have a friend who owns a local theater installation company and he'd been asking me about smx for quite some time, so I bit the bullet and drove the screen up to his house Saturday.
> 
> 
> Needless to say we were more than impressed with the picture from the screen. I would say it was on the magnitude of 5x better than my current diy screen, which imho I thought was pretty good.
> 
> 
> As he is a dealer we put the smx screen up against the screen research acoustic screen and frankly the smx won hands down. Even with the 'black backing' added to the sr screen it couldn't compete with the smx especially when it came to color accuracy and overall white level. Black levels could have been better but it was not a light controlled room.
> 
> 
> We did not have time to run any audio tests as he was not setup for an acoustic screen so I can't comment on that.
> 
> 
> I think the only thing missing was that 'plasma' extreme vibrant look but I'm sure that was more the projector than the screen, Infocus 7210. Frankly I have never seen the 'plasma' type of look from any projector as I am very limited in what dealers carry in my area, and even when they do carry nice gear it's usually not setup anywhere near correct.
> 
> 
> To sum it up, all I can say is VERY WELL DONE Ruben, my smx screen totally rocks!!!!



Hi Dreamhost,


Thanks for the awesome review! I am happy to hear that you are happy with your SmX screen










You will not get that plasma look from the Infocus 7210 because it is a lower contrast projector. Since the contrast level of the 7210 is low, black level is going to suffer. The white CineWeave™ HD performs best in a light controlled room. We have a grey version that works very well in ambient light as well.


Ruben


----------



## Steve Carr

Hi Ruben,

Just wanted to know if the CineMatte Plus is more VIBRANT than the CineWeave HD. Can one tell? gain is 1.4 to 1.16 I know they are different screens. Solid white and A/T. I would like to know what screen will give me more KICK







using my HD80 PJ. Not going to sweat the speaker placement just want the best picture I can get with my pj.


Steve..


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Carr* /forum/post/13551271
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> Just wanted to know if the CineMatte Plus is more VIBRANT than the CineWeave HD. Can one tell? gain is 1.4 to 1.16 I know they are different screens. Solid white and A/T. I would like to know what screen will give me more KICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using my HD80 PJ. Not going to sweat the speaker placement just want the best picture I can get with my pj.
> 
> 
> Steve..



Hi Steve,


The CineMatte Plus is going to be a bit brighter due to the higher gain and being a solid screen. The CineWeave HD will have a little less of a gain but is going to give you superior contrast due to its "negative light matrix". I personally use the CineWeave HD for it's acoustical and video properties.


Having the sound coming from the screen is something you should consider if possible. When Hollywood mixes the soundtrack on these movies, they have all three front L,C,R, speakers behind the screen. Breaking up the soundstage by placing speakers outside and above/below the viewable screen surface alters the movie experience from what the Director/Producer intended it to be.


Everyone that has switched from a solid screen to an acoustically transparent CineWeave HD screen has said they could not believe what they were missing all along and would never go back to solid.


Ruben


----------



## Steve Carr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13551762
> 
> 
> Hi Steve,
> 
> 
> The CineMatte Plus is going to be a bit brighter due to the higher gain and being a solid screen. The CineWeave™ HD will have a little less of a gain but is going to give you superior contrast due to its "negative light matrix". I personally use the CineWeave™ HD for it's acoustical and video properties.
> 
> 
> Having the sound coming from the screen is something you should consider if possible. When Hollywood mixes the soundtrack on these movies, they have all three front L,C,R, speakers behind the screen. Breaking up the soundstage by placing speakers outside and above/below the viewable screen surface alters the movie experience from what the Director/Producer intended it to be.
> 
> 
> Everyone that has switched from a solid screen to an acoustically transparent CineWeave HD screen has said they could not believe what they were missing all along and would never go back to solid.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Ruben, I think I will need to go alittle bigger on the screen than what I was looking at in order to feel like the sound is as big as the screen. If that makes since







. My diy screen is 51"x120", my speakers are alittle wider than 10ft. So if I go 55"x130" and place the speakers behind I should be fine. My pj is back as far as it can go.. I will PM you for price on your (PL-130-235-CW) CineWeave HD.


Steve


----------



## shamus

I haven't check out this thread for some time (no need to, when something works perfectly). I just noticed people calling the screen "CineWeave HD"? I don't recall the HD part before. Is this the same screen I originally purchased last year or was a change made or did Sandman just get a little fancy in the marketing department?


----------



## yourlilbro

Ruben,


I have completed my theater, and your screen gets wows everytime people see it.


I have put pictures up.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1015882


----------



## yourlilbro

First thing I realised about the ProCurv screen when I got it, was how incredibly built it was, even the support bracket was lined with Velvet. Next, The weaves and holes were so small on the fabric I could not see them when I was around 4 feet away, Impressive. Other than that, I would have thought 1.16 gain would be too little too be bright. But too my amazement on Normal lamp mode on Cinema setting which is quite dark from my RS1 is able to light it up well, I mean even with ambient lights it is perfectly watchable!



So, I'm really impressed with this screen, I've travelled and seen many otehr brands, and only a handful is as good as this screen. You will not be able to test your projector's capabilities until you have used it on this screen. That is the highest compliment I can give.



























And Now for the Screen...


















































The Whole View


----------



## SmX

Incredible theater Farhan! As I mentioned in your theater thread, I love your use of earth tones and woods and the choice of fabric for the walls. I would love to build an everyday use room like this.


I'm happy to hear our packing methods held up through the travels to the other side of the world, Malaysia right? Have you seen any other curved screens out there? I'm pretty sure you're the envy of your neighbors right now










One thing I noticed, it may be an optical illusion in the photos but it appears something is bulging out through the bottom of your screen surface, have you noticed that?


Ruben


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13560297
> 
> 
> I haven't check out this thread for some time (no need to, when something works perfectly). I just noticed people calling the screen "CineWeave HD"? I don't recall the HD part before. Is this the same screen I originally purchased last year or was a change made or did Sandman just get a little fancy in the marketing department?



bump...


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13575664
> 
> 
> bump...



Sorry I missed this Shamus. The CineWeave HD was a newer version developed once the ProLine frame came out. So if you have a complete ProLine or ProCurv screen from us, you have the current CineWeave HD screen version. If you got raw screen material in the early DIY stages, it may be a slightly different screen.


We have some new big things in the works for new screen materials we will be announcing shortly.


Ruben


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13575709
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed this Shamus. The CineWeave HD was a newer version developed once the ProLine frame came out. So if you have a complete ProLine or ProCurv screen from us, you have the current CineWeave HD screen version. If you got raw screen material in the early DIY stages, it may be a slightly different screen.
> 
> 
> We have some new big things in the works for new screen materials we will be announcing shortly.
> 
> 
> Ruben



I got it like 8 months ago with the frame. Although I didn't get the fancy SMX logo with it?????


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13575709
> 
> 
> If you got raw screen material in the early DIY stages, it may be a slightly different screen.



Slightly more gain, by chance?


----------



## chirpie

OK, this post is incredibly belated.


FULL DISCLOSURE:

I have done freelance for Ruben's company.

(Yeah, that was a short full disclosure. ^_^ )



I've had my theater completed for nearly 2 years. But the screen portion of it has always been in flux. We had a local chain that went out of business a few years ago and I picked up some Da-lite screen material out of the warehouse. Wish I could say what kind of material it was, but it didn't say and since it was an auction, no one was on hand to tell me what it was.


I'm sure their products have gotten better since, but it left me with an impression of it being only "OK". It was better than a regular painted wall, but only in uniform brightness.


For whatever reason, I tried Screen Goo next. Really, it was pretty good. (Particularly for the price.) It was brighter than a regular wall or the Da-lite.


Enter the SMX Screen. Since I was already aware of Ruben's products and what they were supposedly capable of through some graphics work I had done for him, I was pretty confident I knew what I was getting into.


But I wasn't. LOL. I've of course seen the pictures, but when Ruben says this thing is built and shipped like a tank, he's not fooling around. I had the thing shipped to work and people wanted to know what country I was planning on invading.


I went ahead and set the thing up, and got it on the wall. I was expecting a decrease in brightness going from a shiny solid wall to a weaved material, but it didn't happen. It left me with a befuddled "huh" since it seemed so counter intuitive in my head. ^_^


But the part I really loved was the black velvet sucking up the spilling light on the edges of the screen. It just made the picture look so much more trimmed out.


Right now I don't have a room long enough to put speakers behind the screen. But it allowed me to put acoustic material behind the screen which helped with my center channel dialogue.


Good work Ruben, I'm looking forward to your future products.


PS- It's hard to take a good picture of that screen with a crappy digital. ^_^


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chirpie* /forum/post/13576477
> 
> 
> Good work Ruben, I'm looking forward to your future products.



Awesome theater Ryan. I see we both like the same color scheme










Unless it's a really bad shadow, it looks as if you didn't finish installing the screen material in the top left corner. Am I seeing things?


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13575901
> 
> 
> I got it like 8 months ago with the frame. Although I didn't get the fancy SMX logo with it?????



In the first few months of the ProLine shipping, the badges weren't ready yet. We later shipped out badges to everyone that ordered a screen and didn't get a badge. If you didn't get a package with an SmX badge from us by mail, we can send you out one. Just PM me your info if you want one.


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq* /forum/post/13576027
> 
> 
> Slightly more gain, by chance?



It was a color change and audio change. The first version had a slight color push but now the CineWeave HD is neutral. We improved the audio transparency as well.


Ruben


----------



## yourlilbro

Love that theater Chirpie, very modern, and spaceship.



Ruben,

Were bringing fown the screen to stretch the material a bit more. That's what the bulge is


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13576854
> 
> 
> Awesome theater Ryan. I see we both like the same color scheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's a really bad shadow, it looks as if you didn't finish installing the screen material in the top left corner. Am I seeing things?



That's the visual cutoff from the eyeball fixture in the ceiling.


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/13577492
> 
> 
> That's the visual cutoff from the eyeball fixture in the ceiling.



Pepar is absolutely correct. I should've angled it a little more so it didn't have that sharp cutoff in the corner. I promise, there's material edge to edge. ^_^;


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yourlilbro* /forum/post/13577038
> 
> 
> Love that theater Chirpie, very modern, and spaceship.
> 
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> Were bringing fown the screen to stretch the material a bit more. That's what the bulge is



Hi Farhan,


What I am seeing doesn't look like the material is not tight. It looks as if you have a shelf protruding from the bottom back side of the center of the screen. Maybe a speaker shelf because it is only in the bottom middle of the screen?


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chirpie* /forum/post/13578113
> 
> 
> Pepar is absolutely correct. I should've angled it a little more so it didn't have that sharp cutoff in the corner. I promise, there's material edge to edge. ^_^;



Thank goodness, I lost some serious sleep last night cause of it









I had a hard time trying to figure out where things went wrong










Ruben


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13579261
> 
> 
> Thank goodness, I lost some serious sleep last night cause of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time trying to figure out where things went wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruben



You're on to something, though, with yourlilbro's. It's visible in the first two shots of the screen as well as the last shot with Downey on it.


----------



## yourlilbro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13579235
> 
> 
> Hi Farhan,
> 
> 
> What I am seeing doesn't look like the material is not tight. It looks as if you have a shelf protruding from the bottom back side of the center of the screen. Maybe a speaker shelf because it is only in the bottom middle of the screen?
> 
> 
> Ruben



Nope, it's the material.


I've checked.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yourlilbro* /forum/post/13586087
> 
> 
> Nope, it's the material.
> 
> 
> I've checked.



Is it sagging slightly causing a distinct shadow?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yourlilbro* /forum/post/13586087
> 
> 
> Nope, it's the material.
> 
> 
> I've checked.



Hi Farhan,


I just looked over your dedicated theater thread and I saw these pictures and found the problem. You didn't use the center supports that are required to tension the screen. If you don't use them, the sag will keep coming back since it is a curved screen.





















When you get your ProCurv screen, you get two center supports/wall brackets and one stabilizer bar. The stabilizer bar should of been used for when the screen surface was being installed and remain on the screen until you fastened the screen to the wall brackets/center supports.


In the SmX ProCurv Assembly Guide , if you go to page 5 and 6 you will see the stabilizer bar in use as the frame is being assembled. Then if you go to page 25 and 26 you will see the wall brackets/center supports. Whether you are mounting your ProCurv to a wall or not, you need the support bars. Our ProLine flat fixed screens do not require support bars on screens up to 12 feet wide but the ProCurv does.


Once properly installed, the CineWeave HD screen surface will never sag because the strands in the weave are re-enforced with fiberglass.


Ruben


----------



## SmX

Farhan,


I also want to add something. If you install the supplied center supports on the ProCurv screen now as the way it stands, it may stretch the sag out of it without needing to retention the screen surface.


Ruben


----------



## yourlilbro

Hmm, I will check if I left that one out.


Thanks Ruben


----------



## Insomniahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13575709
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed this Shamus. The CineWeave HD was a newer version developed once the ProLine frame came out. So if you have a complete ProLine or ProCurv screen from us, you have the current CineWeave HD screen version. If you got raw screen material in the early DIY stages, it may be a slightly different screen.
> 
> 
> We have some new big things in the works for new screen materials we will be announcing shortly.
> 
> 
> Ruben



SandmanX,


Could you elaborate a little bit more on this... I am in the market for a new screen, but my HT wil not be finished till October. Will your new products be for sale at that time and what changes will be made if you can say?


Best, Insom


----------



## hdemott

Quick question for the SMX forum here. I am thinking of putting in a procurve screen AT of course and using a JVC RS2 in a light controlled environment (batcave actually) 2:40 CIH set up with anamorphic lens. Given all this - what do you think the largest screen (width wise) you could light up is - I could and would go as wide as 15 feet, but I fear that it would be way too dark - 10 feet would be okay. Seems like there is a big tradeoff between screen size and $. 10' and you are okay - 15' and you need an additional $30K to get a 3 chipper to light it up. Also a tradeoff between AT screen and a non AT screen. I love the idea off an AT screen with the speakers behind and the woven texture - but I hate the idea of sacrificing 5' of width. Might one just go with a high gain screen to get the width? Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdemott* /forum/post/13697966
> 
> 
> Quick question for the SMX forum here. I am thinking of putting in a procurve screen AT of course and using a JVC RS2 in a light controlled environment (batcave actually) 2:40 CIH set up with anamorphic lens. Given all this - what do you think the largest screen (width wise) you could light up is - I could and would go as wide as 15 feet, but I fear that it would be way too dark - 10 feet would be okay. Seems like there is a big tradeoff between screen size and $. 10' and you are okay - 15' and you need an additional $30K to get a 3 chipper to light it up. Also a tradeoff between AT screen and a non AT screen. I love the idea off an AT screen with the speakers behind and the woven texture - but I hate the idea of sacrificing 5' of width. Might one just go with a high gain screen to get the width? Suggestions? Thanks.



I'd say you have a pretty good handle on the issues and tradeoffs. I had the exact same decision to makeexcept 12' vs. 10', so not so big a difference. But I went with the 10' SMX anyway and am really happy I did. I really like all the speakers hidden. It also allows you to use a center speaker exactly like the L and R. I'm using an RS1 which is adequate on a 10' 16:9 so I think you'd be fine with the slightly less bright RS2 with an anamorphic lens on a 10' wide setup. But, you're right... horsepower for a 15' 1.1 gain screen is expensive!


----------



## SmX

I believe your screen should be a one time permanent purchase. So you shouldn't base your screen size off the current projector that is "hot" now. There are brighter, higher contrast projectors coming out frequently and to base your screen size decision off the light output/contrast of a projector you are limited to today may not be the best move.


I think it is best to look at the room and figure out what screen size you are going to be happy with for the long term. Once you make that decision, look at a projector that will fill the bill (even if it's temporary).


When I built my personal home theater, at first I had a flat 120" wide 1.78:1 aspect ratio screen with an Optoma HD-79 projector. Within a week, I decided the screen was too small and it looked not so impressive in my room and it really bothered me. So I bumped it up to a 12' wide ProCurv 2.40:1 AR screen and have been happy ever since.


The only downside with that projector was that I had to change my bulb every 500 hours but when it came down to it, I was paying .27 an hour for my bulb (or .50 to watch a movie). I also ran that PJ in high lamp mode which gave me a great vibrant image in a light controlled room on that size screen. As of recently, my current temporary PJ is an Infocus SP-777 3 chip DLP. As I try out other projectors I may opt for something else.


If you are buying an inexpensive disposable screen, then you will probably be fine with a temporary screen size and PJ combo. But if you are buying a more expensive masking screen or curved screen, then it would probably be best to do it once.


You can easily sell and ship a used projector when it is time to upgrade, but trying to sell and ship a big screen may prove difficult.


Ruben


----------



## hdemott

Thanks for the commentary. These are high quality problems to have to solve. Ruben, thanks for your perspective - The physical size of the room isn't going to change once I pour the concrete (building from scratch) and put in all the speakers and seats - so this is probably a case where bigger is better as I want a real imersive movie experience. So given that I could probably get a 15' 2:4 screen in there and I really would like to use an AT screen - the question is what gain will be on the screen - and then what pj can light it up adequately.


----------



## goondog

hdemott


wow 15' is a big scope screen.

how far is your main seating area?

im sitting 14ft away from a 140" smx scope and as enveloping as that is, any bigger my head would turning side to side.


----------



## hdemott

If I go 15' wide - then I'm thinking 11' for the first row (definitely at the limit of what could be done - but my kids like sitting in the front row) and 17' for the second row - with some stools behind that. Each of those rows could shift back 2-3' as necessary if I get rid of the stools. Also figure that maxing out on the scope distance would allow me to sit in the first row for 16:9 sports etc...


----------



## mlbrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13699219
> 
> 
> I believe your screen should be a one time permanent purchase. So you shouldn't base your screen size off the current projector that is "hot" now. There are brighter, higher contrast projectors coming out frequently and to base your screen size decision off the light output/contrast of a projector you are limited to today may not be the best move.
> 
> 
> I think it is best to look at the room and figure out what screen size you are going to be happy with for the long term. Once you make that decision, look at a projector that will fill the bill (even if it's temporary).
> 
> 
> When I built my personal home theater, at first I had a flat 120" wide 1.78:1 aspect ratio screen with an Optoma HD-79 projector. Within a week, I decided the screen was too small and it looked not so impressive in my room and it really bothered me. So I bumped it up to a 12' wide ProCurv 2.40:1 AR screen and have been happy ever since.
> 
> 
> The only downside with that projector was that I had to change my bulb every 500 hours but when it came down to it, I was paying .27 an hour for my bulb (or .50 to watch a movie). I also ran that PJ in high lamp mode which gave me a great vibrant image in a light controlled room on that size screen. As of recently, my current temporary PJ is an Infocus SP-777 3 chip DLP. As I try out other projectors I may opt for something else.
> 
> 
> If you are buying an inexpensive disposable screen, then you will probably be fine with a temporary screen size and PJ combo. But if you are buying a more expensive masking screen or curved screen, then it would probably be best to do it once.
> 
> 
> You can easily sell and ship a used projector when it is time to upgrade, but trying to sell and ship a big screen may prove difficult.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Ruben,


Great advice on the screen AND the projector, and it's refreshing to hear someone else say it. I can never figure out how some people will pay mega-bucks for the latest & greatest projector, and then try to milk the last drop of light out of their bulbs. It's like buying a Ferrari and worrying about the gas mileage you're getting. Sure, I want my bulb to last awhile, but compared to my whole HT investment a new bulb every year or two isn't that much.


----------



## hdemott

Agreed. Very smart advice. 1 other question:


I've heard from one dealer that AT screens reduce the picture quality because of the micro perforations and the tradeoff when using an AT screen is between a better picture that could be achieved with a flat screen and the sound you can achieve by having all the tweeters at the same level and not having to do EQ and losing less sound out through the screen. Any feelings or comments on this?


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdemott* /forum/post/13705625
> 
> 
> Agreed. Very smart advice. 1 other question:
> 
> 
> I've heard from one dealer that AT screens reduce the picture quality because of the micro perforations and the tradeoff when using an AT screen is between a better picture that could be achieved with a flat screen and the sound you can achieve by having all the tweeters at the same level and not having to do EQ and losing less sound out through the screen. Any feelings or comments on this?



I think this is one area that SMX has a great reputation for... especially for the cost. There may be a slight compromise but I believe it is only very slight. I've never heard anyone on these forums complain about the picture thrown on an SMX unless it's moire' patterns because they didn't slant the weave of the material.


I have no complaints, but then the only non-AT screen I've seen is a Da-Lite gray. This is superior to that. From what I've read the Da-Lite Hi-Power may give better results if your setup is HP friendly.


----------



## video_bit_bucket

For audio I have an Anthem D1, P5 amp, and Studio 100 v3 mains, and a Denon 3910. Video is a Infocus 777 with a Panamorph U380 for scope viewing. Not the best but nice enough for me.


I have an SMX screen on a "hinge" so that I can flip it up and out of the way. Allowed me to preserve access to a storage room and so moved my max screen size from 113 width to 130. So I can in less than 60 seconds swing the screen out of the speaker path.


I will be the first to admit I do not have a "golden" ear, mine are 48 year old which says enough, but I digress. I don't hear any difference between with and without the screen in front of the speakers. I have listened to probably 100 plus hours of new and familiar content and never once thought that something did not sound the way it used to. I said it that way on purpose, I have had these speakers for several years in the same room. My setup may not sound "right" in the studio way, but the SMX did not make it sound different, which is the way it is supposed to work.


Moving from a blackout cloth screen to the SMX did not magically improve the immage, but it certainly did not hurt it. No faults found there.


On the other hand moving the speakers from beside and below a 130x55 screen to behind it significantly improved the experience. Highly recommended.


I also endorse getting a screen that will last thru multiple PJ's, it is significant enough of an expense that unless you are trying to "fix" a PJ problem (needing a gain or grey screen for example) getting what you really want the first time makes sense. A big reason I went with the 777 PJ is that it did not have any problems other than being 720 to compensate for.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdemott* /forum/post/13700032
> 
> 
> Thanks for the commentary. These are high quality problems to have to solve. Ruben, thanks for your perspective - The physical size of the room isn't going to change once I pour the concrete (building from scratch) and put in all the speakers and seats - so this is probably a case where bigger is better as I want a real imersive movie experience. So given that I could probably get a 15' 2:4 screen in there and I really would like to use an AT screen - the question is what gain will be on the screen - and then what pj can light it up adequately.



The CineWeave HD is 1.16 in gain. What is your projector budget? How much are you set on 1080? You can probably get a temporary 720 projector to hold you over until things settle down depending on your PJ budget.


A 15' curved screen is really immersive. We shipped a 15' wide ProMask-Curv last week for a customer that is going to be using a Christie Digital CP2000 projector with it. See the pictures below during the ProMask factory calibration process (screen surface was not installed yet)...




















Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdemott* /forum/post/13702903
> 
> 
> If I go 15' wide - then I'm thinking 11' for the first row (definitely at the limit of what could be done - but my kids like sitting in the front row) and 17' for the second row - with some stools behind that. Each of those rows could shift back 2-3' as necessary if I get rid of the stools. Also figure that maxing out on the scope distance would allow me to sit in the first row for 16:9 sports etc...



A common practice with scope screens is to be at least 2 screen heights away from seating which is 12.5' from the 15' wide 2.40 screen. So your first row will be a little under and your second row will be fine according to this practice. Your 16:9 image will be 133" wide x 75" tall.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Insomniahead* /forum/post/13697318
> 
> 
> SandmanX,
> 
> 
> Could you elaborate a little bit more on this... I am in the market for a new screen, but my HT wil not be finished till October. Will your new products be for sale at that time and what changes will be made if you can say?
> 
> 
> Best, Insom



Yes, they should be ready before that. As soon as we have some updates, we will announce them here.


Ruben


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdemott* /forum/post/13705625
> 
> 
> Agreed. Very smart advice. 1 other question:
> 
> 
> I've heard from one dealer that AT screens reduce the picture quality because of the micro perforations and the tradeoff when using an AT screen is between a better picture that could be achieved with a flat screen and the sound you can achieve by having all the tweeters at the same level and not having to do EQ and losing less sound out through the screen. Any feelings or comments on this?



All tweeters at the same level, but not at the horizontal centerline of the screen doesn't put the soundtrack on the screen nor the dialog in the actors' mouths. To me, that is a compromise. To whatever extent my PQ is reduced, I do not notice it. But I do notice "dislocated" sound and dialog on every other system I experience that does not have an AT screen. With regards to EQ, my pre/pro has Audyssey, as do a lot of new AVRs, and that has truly made a huge difference in my sound. There is zero timbre change in a sound that starts on screen and travels to the side and/or rear of the room.


Just my $.02.


----------



## hdemott

Thanks for the pictures. That screen looks awesome. I have some play in seating - so I can go back a foot on both rows to deal with the screen size. I'd like to use a Christie 2000 as well with that large screen, but I think that one would get me divorced. (Either that or I have to find a great deal on one). Obviously would like the best picture I can get - but I'm finding it difficult to make the jump from the $10K projector that could light up a screen this size and the higher Lumen 3 chipper's cos to light it up - thus the question on masking size on the sides (i.e. could I get a big screen currently - and use a smaller pj for now) Not wedded to 1080 necessarily - but it would certainly be nice given that I will likely be using a bd as the primary source - along with Directv HD. BY the time I get around to installing this thing it will be well into the summer or the fall., will your new material be muc different than your current stuff?


----------



## Insomniahead

Ruben,


Do you plan on having a high power gain screen in the works soon?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdemott* /forum/post/13709200
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures. That screen looks awesome. I have some play in seating - so I can go back a foot on both rows to deal with the screen size. I'd like to use a Christie 2000 as well with that large screen, but I think that one would get me divorced. (Either that or I have to find a great deal on one). Obviously would like the best picture I can get - but I'm finding it difficult to make the jump from the $10K projector that could light up a screen this size and the higher Lumen 3 chipper's cos to light it up - thus the question on masking size on the sides (i.e. could I get a big screen currently - and use a smaller pj for now) Not wedded to 1080 necessarily - but it would certainly be nice given that I will likely be using a bd as the primary source - along with Directv HD. BY the time I get around to installing this thing it will be well into the summer or the fall., will your new material be muc different than your current stuff?



If you are in a 100% light controlled room, look at a used or new Infocus SP777 as a temporary PJ. It is a 720 3 chip DLP with good light output for under $8k. Maybe even a Sim2 C3X 720 will work but they are not as bright as the 777.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Insomniahead* /forum/post/13715090
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> Do you plan on having a high power gain screen in the works soon?



Very possible.


Ruben


----------



## droptrou

are the 15' curved screens actually more narrow than 15' b/c of the curve. That would be great due to room width limitations.


----------



## droptrou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13716364
> 
> 
> Very possible.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Sign me up for a pre-order!


Love it!


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *droptrou* /forum/post/13718903
> 
> 
> are the 15' curved screens actually more narrow than 15' b/c of the curve. That would be great due to room width limitations.



If you do the math it wouldn't be by more than a few inches anyway, would it?


----------



## Insomniahead

every inch counts!


----------



## Insomniahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Insomniahead* /forum/post/13719130
> 
> 
> every inch counts!



Thats what my girlfriend says anyway


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *droptrou* /forum/post/13718903
> 
> 
> are the 15' curved screens actually more narrow than 15' b/c of the curve. That would be great due to room width limitations.



No, a 15' wide viewable curved screen is 15' from viewable side to side across the chord. Yes the screen surface may be a little wider as it follows the radius but that doesn't change the chord width of the projected image.


Here is the ProMask-Curv radius and size chart, it shows all the dimensions with 3 different curves. ProMask-curv Specs 


Ruben


----------



## droptrou

Sandman, is there any advantages/disadvantages with going with a more curved screed (40’ Radius ) over say the 20'?


----------



## Insomniahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *droptrou* /forum/post/13720077
> 
> 
> Sandman, is there any advantages/disadvantages with going with a more curved screed (40' Radius ) over say the 20'?



Bump


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *droptrou* /forum/post/13720077
> 
> 
> Sandman, is there any advantages/disadvantages with going with a more curved screed (40' Radius ) over say the 20'?



I wasn't going to say anything, but as long as you "bump'd" it...

A 40' radius would be less curved.


----------



## Insomniahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq* /forum/post/13747590
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to say anything, but as long as you "bump'd" it...
> 
> A 40' radius would be less curved.



Flip what I said then..


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *droptrou* /forum/post/13720077
> 
> 
> Sandman, is there any advantages/disadvantages with going with a more curved screed (40’ Radius ) over say the 20'?



The 20' radius is intended for smaller screens to show a more defined curve. People looking for an extreme curve on a wider screen may consider a 20' radius as well. One important thing to consider is your anamorphic lens distortion, if it is extreme, a 20' - 30' radius may do a better job a correcting it. If you have a little distortion, a 40' - 60' radius will probably work best.


You also have to consider that the ends of the screen on a extreme curve will be slightly defocused while the center of the screen is in perfect focus. Also there will most likely be some barreling effect with extreme curves. It may be some of the tradeoffs you'll have to consider to go extreme.


Or if you want to get real extreme, we can do one of these if you have 12 projectors and some blending software







...











Ruben


----------



## Steve Carr

Hi Ruben, I have read on your site that your screen has been used in some post HW film production.. The picture shown above with all the projectors is that your screen (CineWeave HD)?

Steve


----------



## Insomniahead

Ruben,


If I got a 15 ft 2:35.1 screen, how large would the 16x9 picture be once masked?


Thanks


----------



## goondog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Insomniahead* /forum/post/13758893
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> If I got a 15 ft 2:35.1 screen, how large would the 16x9 picture be once masked?
> 
> 
> Thanks



http://www.4tn.net/HomeCinema/Aspect...alculator.aspx


----------



## brain sturgeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Insomniahead* /forum/post/13758893
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> If I got a 15 ft 2:35.1 screen, how large would the 16x9 picture be once masked?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm not Ruben obviously, but the answer is 136.18" (11.35') x 76.6" (6.38').


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Insomniahead* /forum/post/13758893
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> If I got a 15 ft 2:35.1 screen, how large would the 16x9 picture be once masked?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Here you go...




















Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Carr* /forum/post/13750364
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben, I have read on your site that your screen has been used in some post HW film production.. The picture shown above with all the projectors is that your screen (CineWeave HD)?
> 
> Steve



No, I believe that is a shell.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brain sturgeon* /forum/post/13758992
> 
> 
> I'm not Ruben obviously, but the answer is 136.18" (11.35') x 76.6" (6.38').



You beat me to it







Oops I just realized he asked for 2.35 and the drawings are for 2.40.


PS, Are you really a brain surgeon?


Thanks!

Ruben


----------



## brain sturgeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13759045
> 
> 
> You beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops I just realized he asked for 2.35 and the drawings are for 2.40.
> 
> 
> PS, Are you really a brain surgeon?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ruben













Yes, actually, I am... Not as bright as a rocket scientist though...










Cool drawings for the screen. Could you send me the same for the screen you built me?


Cheers!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brain sturgeon* /forum/post/13759085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, actually, I am... Not as bright as a rocket scientist though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool drawings for the screen. Could you send me the same for the screen you built me?
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Hey, you're the guy that works on those rocket scientist's brains!










You got mail!


Ruben


----------



## CJO

Ruben, that's a great service. Could you perhaps post one for a 120" wide 2.35:1 screen, assuming that is a popular size?


Thanks,

CJ


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CJO* /forum/post/13761376
> 
> 
> Ruben, that's a great service. Could you perhaps post one for a 120" wide 2.35:1 screen, assuming that is a popular size?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CJ



Sure thing....




















Ruben


----------



## CJO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13767584
> 
> 
> Sure thing....
> 
> 
> images removed
> 
> 
> Ruben



Thanks- so for a 2.35:1 screen, I assume that the widths would stay the same and the height would just increase by 1 inch?


CJ


----------



## Insomniahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CJO* /forum/post/13769031
> 
> 
> Thanks- so for a 2.35:1 screen, I assume that the widths would stay the same and the height would just increase by 1 inch?
> 
> 
> CJ



I think the image height always stays the same, I could be wrong but I thought that is why it is called CIH (Constant Image Height.)


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Insomniahead* /forum/post/13781219
> 
> 
> I think the image height always stays the same, I could be wrong but I thought that is why it is called CIH (Constant Image Height.)



Bingo!







Although, some setups still have bars top and bottom (or adjustable masking) for 2.40 and 2.78 AR titles.


----------



## CJO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Insomniahead* /forum/post/13781219
> 
> 
> I think the image height always stays the same, I could be wrong but I thought that is why it is called CIH (Constant Image Height.)



That would be correct except that I purchased a 120" wide screen at 2.35:1 rather than 2.40:1.










CJ


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CJO* /forum/post/13785817
> 
> 
> That would be correct except that I purchased a 120" wide screen at 2.35:1 rather than 2.40:1.



Everything "squarer" than 2.35:1 will be the same height. If you do not make any adjustments, there will be thin black bars top and bottom for 2.40:1 content and thicker bars for 2.78:1 content.


----------



## bdunkle

I've read through all 17 pages before but I can't remember...has anyone used a Runco RS-1100 with this screen? If so, how large is your screen?


I'm thinking about matching that projector up with a 120" wide screen and I'm getting conflicting feedback as to whether or not I'd be satisfied with the brightness given a small amount of ambient light. All of the online "projector and screen calculators" seem to indicate it would be fine...just looking for some real world opinions if they're out there.


Thx a ton in advance!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdunkle* /forum/post/13802977
> 
> 
> I've read through all 17 pages before but I can't remember...has anyone used a Runco RS-1100 with this screen? If so, how large is your screen?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about matching that projector up with a 120" wide screen and I'm getting conflicting feedback as to whether or not I'd be satisfied with the brightness given a small amount of ambient light. All of the online "projector and screen calculators" seem to indicate it would be fine...just looking for some real world opinions if they're out there.
> 
> 
> Thx a ton in advance!



Hi bdunkle,


What aspect ratio are you considering? There are many Runco and SmX combos here.


Ruben


----------



## bdunkle

16:9 aspect ratio Ruben.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13811544
> 
> 
> Hi bdunkle,
> 
> 
> What aspect ratio are you considering? There are many Runco and SmX combos here.
> 
> 
> Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdunkle* /forum/post/13814149
> 
> 
> 16:9 aspect ratio Ruben.



OK, so you said you have a little ambient light, where is the light coming from and how much? Is there anyway to control it?


Ruben


----------



## SmX

*News*

*SIM2 UK to distribute SmX projection screens in UK and Europe (8/5/2008)*


SIM2 UK Ltd has just announced that it will be the exclusive distributor of SmX projection screens for the UK and Europe. This takes effect from 1st May 2008. SIM2 will be responsible for the company's Pro-Mask, Pro-Curv, Pro-Line and Pro-Curv Mask projection screen product ranges.


SmX, after carrying out extensive research into acoustically-transparent screen materials, developed Cineweave HD, a unique solution for this specialist application. This exclusive patent-pending material addresses the shortcomings of both perforated and woven screen materials - moiré patterning, narrow viewing angle, loss of screen gain and non-linear audio response - at a stroke. This is the reason why SmX screens are used by top post-production facilities in Hollywood and home cinema enthusiasts alike.


The SmX projection screen range includes, the Pro-Line and Pro-Curv fixed-frame models, which utilise a unique patent-pending screen-framing system. They also feature genuine black-velvet trimming (demonstrably superior to other flocked materials), unique acoustic insulation, and an innovative screen mounting system for fast, easy on-site adjustment to counteract moiré with all digital projectors.


SmX has also developed the versatile Pro-Mask and Pro-Mask Curv series, the first screen masking system to offer up to six aspect-ratio settings and a unique fixed-curved screen system for dramatic, Cinemascope-like screen installations.


The SmX screen range further strengthens the portfolio of products offered by SIM2 UK Ltd - SIM2 (projectors) - making it an even more powerful proposition for the UK home cinema market.

www.sim2.co.uk


----------



## brain sturgeon

Ruben-- that's great! Congrats!


----------



## yourlilbro

Wohoho!


Great news Rubes, great news. Congrats.


Farhan.


----------



## Steve Carr

Ruben,


Thats Awesome News... Congratulations


----------



## ArtieR

Ruben:


Congratulations !!! Your hard work is paying off. I really appreciate the time you spent talking with me, and educating me about HT screens. I know I'm speaking for many who read this forum, but IMO in the HT world you are an "American Idol" !!! I wish you nothing but much success in the future.


Art Raines MD

Atlanta, GA


P.S. We all LOVE your SMX ProCurve screen. My HT build is progressing nicely --- photos forthcoming soon.


----------



## videocam

Congrats Ruben!

It is wild seeing all this success from a product birthed right here on AVS!

You filled a niche and ran with it. Great job!

I still need to order a 120" wide 16x9 frame for my SMX material. The theater is almost finished.


----------



## V.X.Donique

Congrats Ruben,


Represent


----------



## overclkr

YO RUBEN!!!! CONGRATS BIG DOG!!!!!!


Cliff


----------



## video_bit_bucket

Anyone have experience with adding the black backing to an SMX screen? Did it impact the AT quality of the screen? Did it cure the "blow thru" so you can not see the image thru the screen on the wall behind?


The only thing I do not like about my SMX screen is the secondary image on the back wall that is visible from time to time.


----------



## CINERAMAX

There are pictures of this in the Helene Thread in the 20k+. It worked great although I had ruben cut holes on the smx velvet were the 6 esotar tweeters were.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *video_bit_bucket* /forum/post/13840755
> 
> 
> Anyone have experience with adding the black backing to an SMX screen? Did it impact the AT quality of the screen? Did it cure the "blow thru" so you can not see the image thru the screen on the wall behind?
> 
> 
> The only thing I do not like about my SMX screen is the secondary image on the back wall that is visible from time to time.



Hi Video,


Our black backing has the same audio transparency as speaker grill cloth. Are your walls behind the screen painted a flat black or is it a black fabric?


Ruben


----------



## video_bit_bucket

Light yellow cream. Whole room needs painting.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13863277
> 
> 
> Hi Video,
> 
> 
> Our black backing has the same audio transparency as speaker grill cloth. Are your walls behind the screen painted a flat black or is it a black fabric?
> 
> 
> Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *video_bit_bucket* /forum/post/13870699
> 
> 
> Light yellow cream. Whole room needs painting.



The wall behind the screen needs to be flat black or a flat dark color so it doesn't reflect the image back through the screen. Try to use a black fire rated fabric such as GoM if you are treating the wall behind the screen with acoustical treatments. If you are not acoustically treating the wall behind the screen, try using a low sheen black velvet or velveteen for the best results.


Ruben


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13873896
> 
> 
> The wall behind the screen needs to be flat black or a flat dark color so it doesn't reflect the image back through the screen. Try to use a black fire rated fabric such as GoM if you are treating the wall behind the screen with acoustical treatments. If you are not acoustically treating the wall behind the screen, try using a low sheen black velvet or velveteen for the best results.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Don't forget, the speakers need to be black too. I build my own and it was kind of a relief to have the "finish" be a can of black paint instead of painstaking veneer application and wood finishing.


----------



## video_bit_bucket

Blacked out behind the screen today. Huge difference. My screen is suspended so it can be swung up so the light blowing thru put a glow behind and around the screen. That is all gone, now I need to treat the front of the room. Amazing if you have not seen it right how satisfied you can be with less.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *video_bit_bucket* /forum/post/13840755
> 
> 
> Anyone have experience with adding the black backing to an SMX screen? Did it impact the AT quality of the screen? Did it cure the "blow thru" so you can not see the image thru the screen on the wall behind?
> 
> 
> The only thing I do not like about my SMX screen is the secondary image on the back wall that is visible from time to time.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *video_bit_bucket* /forum/post/13891657
> 
> 
> Blacked out behind the screen today. Huge difference. My screen is suspended so it can be swung up so the light blowing thru put a glow behind and around the screen. That is all gone, now I need to treat the front of the room. Amazing if you have not seen it right how satisfied you can be with less.



That's great news, glad to hear it worked out well. We've had a few people ask about swing up fixed screens, how did you do yours? Did you put it on hydraulic pistons or anything?


Ruben


----------



## video_bit_bucket

Nothing so fancy. Chains to the rafters, turnbuckles to adjust. Aluminum frame that spans the middle third of the width and extends down to the bottom edge of the screen frame. Put a cross bar that is the same length as the bracket that is made to hang on the wall and bolted the wall bracket to the cross bar. Lifting is a manual process. Given the low ceiling and light weight swinging up is easy. In a few weeks I will try and get some pictures posted.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13905090
> 
> 
> That's great news, glad to hear it worked out well. We've had a few people ask about swing up fixed screens, how did you do yours? Did you put it on hydraulic pistons or anything?
> 
> 
> Ruben


----------



## SmX

*SmX at CEDIA Expo - UK 2008*

ExCeL London


Sim2 UK will be exhibiting the SmX ProMask-curv and the SmX ProLine at the Sim2 booth J-3 at Cedia UK 2008. If you are visiting Cedia, stop by and say hi.


CEDIA Expo UK 2008 is scheduled to run from 23rd to 26th June 2008 (training: 23rd - 26th June; exhibition: 24th -26th June). For more details on Cedia UK 2008 *Click Here* 


We look forward to seeing you...


----------



## rsbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13454495
> 
> 
> There was a shootout done with 4 projectors and a 120" wide SmX CineWeave screen at a recent meet. One of those projectors was an RS2.
> 
> 
> Here are some readings with the RS2 and the 120" SmX CineWeave from that shoot out...
> 
> 
> On-Off Contrast: 11948:1
> 
> FT Lamberts: 18.19
> 
> Color Temp: 7221
> 
> Gamma: 2.2
> 
> 
> 18 FL in a light controlled room is plenty bright.




According to my calcs, you'd need to get 667 Lumens from the RS2 to get 18.19 fL from the screen. I didn't think the RS2 was capable of that output.


----------



## rsbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/13270640
> 
> 
> I'm a believer/proponent of AT screens and, after struggling and ultimately failing to get the sound right with a THX Microperf'd Stewart Firehawk, I'm over the moon with the results from my SmX. Comb-filtering was a problem with my Firehawk and it cannot be EQ'd out. I have no comb-filtering with SmX.



Are you using a grey AT SMX screen? You mention audio. If you are using a grey SMX screen, how does the video compare to the Firehawk? Does the Grey SMX screen help with ambient light rejection and contrast similar to the Firehawk?


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsbeck* /forum/post/13970590
> 
> 
> Are you using a grey AT SMX screen? You mention audio. If you are using a grey SMX screen, how does the video compare to the Firehawk? Does the Grey SMX screen help with ambient light rejection and contrast similar to the Firehawk?



CineweaveHD is the SmX screen material. The SmX screen is brighter than the Firehawk. The Firehawk is natively 1.35 gain, but microperfing reduces that by 11% to 1.2. CineweaveHD is 1.16. Those are close and it would seem like the Firehawk should be brighter, but it isn't/wasn't. The SmX screen is brighter off axis than the Firehawk. This, too, might seem logical with (slightly) less gain, but I speculate that the round threads in the CineweaveHD material reflect light left and right (and up and down, too) because of the way the light hits round threads. The Firehawk was completely flat. The SmX "seems" top have better blacks, or at least the same. With a way behind the curve Sony HS20, it is difficult to tell. I have a completely light controlled room, so ambient light is not an issue.


Hope this helps!


- Jeff


----------



## rsbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/13971261
> 
> 
> CineweaveHD is the SmX screen material. The SmX screen is brighter than the Firehawk. The Firehawk is natively 1.35 gain



My understanding is that the Firehawk is 1.25 gain.



> Quote:
> but microperfing reduces that by 11% to 1.2.



Reducing 1.25 by 11% (0.1375) = 1.1126 gain



> Quote:
> CineweaveHD is 1.16. Those are close and it would seem like the Firehawk should be brighter, but it isn't/wasn't.



The Cineweave actually has a slightly higher gain, but I agree -- it is very close.



> Quote:
> The SmX screen is brighter off axis than the Firehawk. This, too, might seem logical with (slightly) less gain, but I speculate that the round threads in the CineweaveHD material reflect light left and right (and up and down, too) because of the way the light hits round threads. The Firehawk was completely flat. The SmX "seems" top have better blacks, or at least the same. With a way behind the curve Sony HS20, it is difficult to tell. I have a completely light controlled room, so ambient light is not an issue.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



Very helpful. Are you still considering an upgrade on your projector? I read somewhere that SMX had come out with a Cineweave in grey. I thought maybe you had compared the Firehawk to the Cineweave in grey. Do you feel that the regular white Cineweave behaves similarly to a Firehawk? Is your picture just as sharp with the Cineweave as with the Firehawk?


----------



## rsbeck

"We now offer a grey CineWeave HD screen. It has a finer weave than the current SmX CineWeave and is the screen of choice for Alan Gouger at AVS for his new Sim2 set up." -- Ruben

http://www.smxscreen.com/forum/showthread.php?t=460 


Whatever happened with the grey screen?


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsbeck* /forum/post/13972846
> 
> 
> My understanding is that the Firehawk is 1.25 gain.



I got it in '03 and I'm pretty sure the Firehawk was more then. 1.3 maybe.



> Quote:
> Very helpful. Are you still considering an upgrade on your projector? I read somewhere that SMX had come out with a Cineweave in grey. I thought maybe you had compared the Firehawk to the Cineweave in grey. Do you feel that the regular white Cineweave behaves similarly to a Firehawk? Is your picture just as sharp with the Cineweave as with the Firehawk?



The SmX screen does not need the IMX lens that I used with the 'perfed Firehawk to eliminate moire. Along with being plastic, the IMX lens system inherently reduces fine detail. Removing that - and having a friend fo a complete projector calibration - pretty much made it impossible to make a before and after comparison. Having said that, I don't think that the Firehawk is in the same league as the CineweaveHD. And yes, I am still planning on upgrading my projector . . . when the Dow hit 13,000 again.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsbeck* /forum/post/13972931
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> Whatever happened with the grey screen?



Hi,


We currently have two grey CineWeave screens with two different gains. One is a .85 gain and the other is a .70 gain. The white paper on the .85 grey CineWeave is on our Specs page HERE 


Ruben


----------



## rsbeck

Very interesting -- does your grey screen reject ambient light similar to a Firehawk?


Have any AVS'ers used it?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsbeck* /forum/post/14082352
> 
> 
> Very interesting -- does your grey screen reject ambient light similar to a Firehawk?
> 
> 
> Have any AVS'ers used it?



Alan Gouger (Owner of AVS here) uses one of our Grey CineWeave screens and he loves it. Send him a PM and he can probably give you an unbiased review. Alan told me he frequently switches through different screens but he still ends up coming back to ours.


Here is a post Alan just posted using a JVC RS2 on a radical custom 7' radius ProCurv SmX screen *HERE* 


Ruben


----------



## SmX

Here are some pictures and feedback from Cedia 08 UK which Sim2 showcased a 120" wide SmX ProMask-Curv....

_*"CEDIA was great for us, the screen generated huge interest,

everyone was very complimentary about the quality,

I have attached some pictures for you to look at.


All the best

Regards,


Alan Roser

Managing Director

SIM2 Ltd"*_






































Ruben


----------



## damon

Ruben et al,


I have a ProLine (flat) & am building up a CRT blend project & have a few observations.


Packaging is done unbelievably well. You can tell instantly that you paid for and received a quality item.


Screen itself is easy to assemble & amazingly strong.


Put in screen material today while I had trustworthy, available help & it went extremely smoothly. The spline system is first rate!! I could not be happier!


The fact that Ruben supports his products with masking systems & upgrade discounts makes me feel even more secure in my choice.


----------



## calv1n

Congratz on the Sim2 deal Ruben - You deserve it all my friend










All the best

Calvin


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damon* /forum/post/14188483
> 
> 
> Ruben et al,
> 
> 
> I have a ProLine (flat) & am building up a CRT blend project & have a few observations.
> 
> 
> Packaging is done unbelievably well. You can tell instantly that you paid for and received a quality item.
> 
> 
> Screen itself is easy to assemble & amazingly strong.
> 
> 
> Put in screen material today while I had trustworthy, available help & it went extremely smoothly. The spline system is first rate!! I could not be happier!
> 
> 
> The fact that Ruben supports his products with masking systems & upgrade discounts makes me feel even more secure in my choice.



Hi Damon,


Thank you for the kudos! I'm happy to hear you got your screen set up and enjoying it!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calv1n* /forum/post/14191178
> 
> 
> Congratz on the Sim2 deal Ruben - You deserve it all my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> Calvin



Thank you Calvin!


Best,

Ruben


----------



## SmX

Here is a video from Cedia 2008 of Alan Roser from Sim2 demonstrating the ProMask-Curv and our ProLine and ProCurv frames. The beginning of the video discusses Sim2's products then they go into SmX around 4:50 into the video.


Thank you SmithMK for sharing the link!

*SMX AT CEDIA 2008 UK* 


Ruben


----------



## bdunkle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/13819293
> 
> 
> OK, so you said you have a little ambient light, where is the light coming from and how much? Is there anyway to control it?
> 
> 
> Ruben



Ruben - I've been off busy getting the construction for the new theater started...it will be 20' wide by 31' deep. I expect to have the first row of seating @ 10'-11', the second row at 18', and a final bar seating row @ 22' with sufficient room for a poker table behind that.


The room will have no windows but will have 2 bay doors at the very back which will have blinds to block out light. More importantly, most of the time I will want to watch sporting events with friends...which means some lighting will be on to see each other and exchange "pleasantries" as our teams compete.










I would like to go with a 16:9 ratio SMX screen that is 10' wide. I am looking at the Benq W20000 projector to light it up, knowing that I may be on the edge of an acceptable brightness in the picture. Unfortunately I am not in the position to demo the setup beforehand.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdunkle* /forum/post/14198309
> 
> 
> Ruben - I've been off busy getting the construction for the new theater started...it will be 20' wide by 31' deep. I expect to have the first row of seating @ 10'-11', the second row at 18', and a final bar seating row @ 22' with sufficient room for a poker table behind that.
> 
> 
> The room will have no windows but will have 2 bay doors at the very back which will have blinds to block out light. More importantly, most of the time I will want to watch sporting events with friends...which means some lighting will be on to see each other and exchange "pleasantries" as our teams compete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to go with a 16:9 ratio SMX screen that is 10' wide. I am looking at the Benq W20000 projector to light it up, knowing that I may be on the edge of an acceptable brightness in the picture. Unfortunately I am not in the position to demo the setup beforehand.



This is a great sized room. What is the proposed throw distance of the BenQ?


Ruben


----------



## bdunkle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/14199964
> 
> 
> This is a great sized room. What is the proposed throw distance of the BenQ?
> 
> 
> Ruben



Just under 18 1/2 feet.


----------



## videocam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdunkle* /forum/post/14198309
> 
> 
> I would like to go with a 16:9 ratio SMX screen that is 10' wide. (



Good choice! I just installed my 10' wide 16x9 SMX screen and frame and it is awesome!









(my fiancee standing in the frame 

























I'm running a Panasonic PTAE1000u at about 15.5 feet away. The brightness, sharpness, and clarity is superb (my front row is about 11 feet away) and you can only just begin to see the holes in the screen at about 6 feet away. The velvet on the frame absorbs all overscan without a trace!

I could not get the screen to moire at any rotation... but I went ahead and angled the material slightly.


Anyway...props to Ruben for putting together such an excellent product. I could not be more pleased...from the packing to the final outcome... TOP NOTCH!


----------



## bdunkle

Videocam -


THANK YOU! Hearing of your configuration and satisfaction with it is some of the best information I've gotten in regards to making me comfortable my proposed configuration - much appreciated!


I think as long as I use canned lighting above the seating areas and then maybe recess the screen back into the front wall area a little, I should be good with the ~1200 lumen (listed not actual) BenQ W20000 if you are happy with your ~1100 lumen (again, listed, not actual) Panasonic.


It's not scientific but it makes me a little more comfortable with my proposed setup. Thanks again.


----------



## TheDesolateOne

That looks pretty awesome, Video..I like the multi coloured downlights you have


----------



## Jacob B

Ruben,


I'm updating my HT with accoustic treatment and new HT recliners. Before I start building the rise for the second row, I need to decide on the seating distance.

This has lead me through a series of thoughts which ultimately made me decide to go for an SMX accoustic transparant screen.

*My question is what screen size you would recommend* for my room - I would then pick the projector afterwards. I would like a 2.4:1 screen.


My room is 13.4 feet x 22 feet, with sloping walls (attic).

Right now I have a setup with three floorstanding speakers and a pull-down Dalite High Power 100" 2.35:1 screen above the speakers. This is the widest I could go due to the sloping walls - the top corners of the screen touches the sloping walls, while the buttom is right above the speakers.


I could go wider, though, by lowering the screen. This would require an acoustic transparent screen, as well as rising the speakers by 6-8" to get the lowest unit above the screen frame.


The distance from the front wall to the eyes on the first 138" wide row (4 berkline 090 recliners with the end seats angled) is maximum 11.3 feet, but with a false wall with the screen mounted, it will be 2-3 feet less.


Second row (4 berkline 090 recliners 130" wide) will have maximum 17.9 feet from front wall to eyes, with false wall 2-3 feet less as well.


The seating width is a little tight, with only a 2-3 feet corridor to the right of the rows. I expect to use the center seats mainly, with the end seats as overflow.


Current projector is a Sanyo Z4, but will be updated to a 1080P digital projector in the 2000-3000 $ price range in a year or so. The room has complete light control.

*Initially I will use zoom for constant height*, but will probably update to an anamorhic lense at some point. This could be a couple of years down the road, though.

I used to have a Prismasonic H-500, but thought the CA and unclearity was too much.

*What screen size (2.4:1) would you recommend?* I'm thinking something like 9-9.5 feet - but fear it might be too close to the first row, which would be my primary row.


Best regards,

Jacob


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/14212039
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> I'm updating my HT with accoustic treatment and new HT recliners. Before I start building the rise for the second row, I need to decide on the seating distance.
> 
> This has lead me through a series of thoughts which ultimately made me decide to go for an SMX accoustic transparant screen.
> 
> *My question is what screen size you would recommend* for my room - I would then pick the projector afterwards. I would like a 2.4:1 screen.
> 
> 
> My room is 13.4 feet x 22 feet, with sloping walls (attic).
> 
> Right now I have a setup with three floorstanding speakers and a pull-down Dalite High Power 100" 2.35:1 screen above the speakers. This is the widest I could go due to the sloping walls - the top corners of the screen touches the sloping walls, while the buttom is right above the speakers.
> 
> 
> I could go wider, though, by lowering the screen. This would require an acoustic transparent screen, as well as rising the speakers by 6-8" to get the lowest unit above the screen frame.
> 
> 
> The distance from the front wall to the eyes on the first 138" wide row (4 berkline 090 recliners with the end seats angled) is maximum 11.3 feet, but with a false wall with the screen mounted, it will be 2-3 feet less.
> 
> 
> Second row (4 berkline 090 recliners 130" wide) will have maximum 17.9 feet from front wall to eyes, with false wall 2-3 feet less as well.
> 
> 
> The seating width is a little tight, with only a 2-3 feet corridor to the right of the rows. I expect to use the center seats mainly, with the end seats as overflow.
> 
> 
> Current projector is a Sanyo Z4, but will be updated to a 1080P digital projector in the 2000-3000 $ price range in a year or so. The room has complete light control.
> 
> *Initially I will use zoom for constant height*, but will probably update to an anamorhic lense at some point. This could be a couple of years down the road, though.
> 
> I used to have a Prismasonic H-500, but thought the CA and unclearity was too much.
> 
> *What screen size (2.4:1) would you recommend?* I'm thinking something like 9-9.5 feet - but fear it might be too close to the first row, which would be my primary row.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jacob



Hi Jacob,


A common practice with CIH screens is to have your first row seating at least 2 times the height of your screen away from your screen. Other-words, if you're using a 50" tall 2.35:1 screen, your first row of seats should be at least 100" from the screen. Everyones milage may vary but this is a good starting point. Also, depending on the projector you ultimately decide to go with (720 - 1080, DLP - LCOS), you may have some screen door effect (SDE) to consider as well.


In my personal theater, I have a 140" wide 2.40:1 ProCurv screen which is 58.25" tall. My first row of seating is 10' 6" from eyes to the center of the screen.


Lets say you want to move up to a 120" wide 2.40 screen, your height will be 50". This means your first row can be placed around 100" or more from the screen. Based on your distances (even with a false wall) you still have 110" to work with for the first row after taking away 24" - 30" for a false wall.


If you can post a drawing of the wall with the slopes, I can help lead you in the right direction.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## Papajin

Hi Ruben,


I have a quick question. On the PROMASKcurv Spec document on your site, in the aspect ratio chart on the first page that gives dimensional information, if you look at the 2.40:1 chart, the viewable width list goes from 80 inches to 270 inches generally in 10 inch increments. However 120 inches is missing! Is this an oversight, or was it intentionally left off for some reason? Just asking, as if I were to go with a PROMASKcurv screen, 120" would likely be the sweet spot for my setup.


Thanks!


----------



## brain sturgeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Papajin* /forum/post/14242844
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> 
> I have a quick question. On the PROMASKcurv Spec document on your site, in the aspect ratio chart on the first page that gives dimensional information, if you look at the 2.40:1 chart, the viewable width list goes from 80 inches to 270 inches generally in 10 inch increments. However 120 inches is missing! Is this an oversight, or was it intentionally left off for some reason? Just asking, as if I were to go with a PROMASKcurv screen, 120" would likely be the sweet spot for my setup.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I noticed that too when I ordered my screen-- but ask Ruben, and you shall receive!










A 120" wide is available, as that is what I purchased-- see this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post13712531


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Papajin* /forum/post/14242844
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> 
> I have a quick question. On the PROMASKcurv Spec document on your site, in the aspect ratio chart on the first page that gives dimensional information, if you look at the 2.40:1 chart, the viewable width list goes from 80 inches to 270 inches generally in 10 inch increments. However 120 inches is missing! Is this an oversight, or was it intentionally left off for some reason? Just asking, as if I were to go with a PROMASKcurv screen, 120" would likely be the sweet spot for my setup.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Papajin,


Thank you for pointing that out, that was an oversight. We just updated that sheet, the updated version IS HERE 


Best,

Ruben


----------



## videocam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdunkle* /forum/post/14205244
> 
> 
> Videocam -
> 
> 
> THANK YOU! Hearing of your configuration and satisfaction with it is some of the best information I've gotten in regards to making me comfortable my proposed configuration - much appreciated!




Glad I could be of some help 

Let me know how things go.

-Cam


----------



## videocam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmithMK* /forum/post/14211279
> 
> 
> That looks pretty awesome, Video..I like the multi coloured downlights you have



Thanks!

They alternate colors...not as fancy as user W00lly 's setup...but it gets the job done 


Here is a close-up of the lights.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post12612941


----------



## Papajin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/14258377
> 
> 
> Thank you for pointing that out, that was an oversight.



Thanks Ruben! I figured it was an oversight, but ya never know for sure until you ask. Surprised nobody has mentioned it to you before now do you can fix it.


Also, thanks Brain Sturgeon... Your thread has some nice pics and info that helps someone just in the research stages get a feel for the product without actually purchasing one!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damon* /forum/post/14188483
> 
> 
> Ruben et al,
> 
> 
> I have a ProLine (flat) & am building up a CRT blend project & have a few observations.
> 
> 
> Packaging is done unbelievably well. You can tell instantly that you paid for and received a quality item.
> 
> 
> Screen itself is easy to assemble & amazingly strong.
> 
> 
> Put in screen material today while I had trustworthy, available help & it went extremely smoothly. The spline system is first rate!! I could not be happier!
> 
> 
> The fact that Ruben supports his products with masking systems & upgrade discounts makes me feel even more secure in my choice.



Hi Damon,


Thank you for the Kudos! Please be sure to share some pictures of your set-up and the blend once it is complete. Are you doing the Blendzilla set-up like Cliff did? What are you using for the PJs?


Ruben


----------



## hdemott

1. It seems as if your masking system takes up about 5.5 " per side on some of your drawings of a CIH system. So a 120" viewable screen is actually 131" in actuality once you take the masking system into account. Do these dimensions change with the size of the screen? Get bigger or smaller? How about if it is a 4 way mask?

2. Love the look of the curved screens. Any chance of a 4 way curved mask screen anytime soon?

3. On the curved screen topic - if you were going to use a projector with an intelligent lens system (no anamorphic) would there be any need for the curve? Or might you just do a very shallow base curve to keep some of the light scattering back into the theater as opposed to the wall?

4. How much masking could you in fact do on one of these screens? I was wondering because if you build a theater that seats 8-12 people in 3 rows of seats - you are still going to have quite a bit of space in front of the front row. I was thinking if you wanted to have a kid party and show a movie - and lots of kids came over (like 20 or so) you could mask the movie down even smaller - so it would be watchable from a row of beanbags on the floor in front of the first fixed row - and still be visable at the back of the room. Probably a strange question, but what the heck.


Thanks


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdemott* /forum/post/14421673
> 
> 
> 1. It seems as if your masking system takes up about 5.5 " per side on some of your drawings of a CIH system. So a 120" viewable screen is actually 131" in actuality once you take the masking system into account. Do these dimensions change with the size of the screen? Get bigger or smaller? How about if it is a 4 way mask?
> 
> 2. Love the look of the curved screens. Any chance of a 4 way curved mask screen anytime soon?
> 
> 3. On the curved screen topic - if you were going to use a projector with an intelligent lens system (no anamorphic) would there be any need for the curve? Or might you just do a very shallow base curve to keep some of the light scattering back into the theater as opposed to the wall?
> 
> 4. How much masking could you in fact do on one of these screens? I was wondering because if you build a theater that seats 8-12 people in 3 rows of seats - you are still going to have quite a bit of space in front of the front row. I was thinking if you wanted to have a kid party and show a movie - and lots of kids came over (like 20 or so) you could mask the movie down even smaller - so it would be watchable from a row of beanbags on the floor in front of the first fixed row - and still be visable at the back of the room. Probably a strange question, but what the heck.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi hdemott,


All of our masking systems up to 24' wide have the same size specs.


We can manufacture a 4-Way curved masking system at your request. It is something we don't advertise but it is something we can do.


If you are using a servo zoom style lens, the benefits of the curved screen will be dispersion of light to the center of the audience and will help at keeping light off the side walls. With AT screens, it will also help with keeping the speaker baffles parallel to the screen surface when toeing the speakers in. Besides those benefits, you also get more of an immersive effect from the curved screen. Some people say it adds more of a 3D look to their movies due to the immersion of the curve.


Our 4-Way ProMask masking can completely close up if requested. You can basically mask off any size projected image to meet your needs.


Ruben


----------



## AudiA6

For anyone contemplating an AT screen, I would suggest jumping right in with the SMX. I, like many others, was extremely impressed with the packaging. Also the little extras, like a lint mitt, gloves, level on the screen mount really add up to an all inclusive professional package. The fit and finish of the screen is extraordinary. In fact my first impression of the frame when I opened the box was simply, WOW.


The assembly went extremely smooth. Usually I can find a way to take a 45 minute job and make it an all day affair. Not with this product. Each step followed precisely with the detailed, easy to understand installation manual.


The fit of everything - the frame pieces, the screen - was perfect. Not almost or good enough, but perfect.


I am new to the projector/screen set up and my HT is not as elaborate as some, but this screen with the JVC RS1 looks awesome.


Anyway, I am extremely pleased with the product and wanted to share some positive evaluation. Thanks


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudiA6* /forum/post/14450285
> 
> 
> I am new to the projector/screen set up and my HT is not as elaborate as some, but this screen with the JVC RS1 looks awesome.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am extremely pleased with the product and wanted to share some positive evaluation. Thanks



Congrats on your screen and PJ. This is my setup too. How wide is your screen?


----------



## AudiA6

The screen is the PL-100-178, so its 100" wide, 114" diagonal.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudiA6* /forum/post/14450285
> 
> 
> For anyone contemplating an AT screen, I would suggest jumping right in with the SMX. I, like many others, was extremely impressed with the packaging. Also the little extras, like a lint mitt, gloves, level on the screen mount really add up to an all inclusive professional package. The fit and finish of the screen is extraordinary. In fact my first impression of the frame when I opened the box was simply, WOW.
> 
> 
> The assembly went extremely smooth. Usually I can find a way to take a 45 minute job and make it an all day affair. Not with this product. Each step followed precisely with the detailed, easy to understand installation manual.
> 
> 
> The fit of everything - the frame pieces, the screen - was perfect. Not almost or good enough, but perfect.
> 
> 
> I am new to the projector/screen set up and my HT is not as elaborate as some, but this screen with the JVC RS1 looks awesome.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am extremely pleased with the product and wanted to share some positive evaluation. Thanks



I am in complete agreement with everything posted here. I must admit to some anxiety over installing the material, but I took it slow and, somewhat uncharacteristically, read the instructions. It went smooth and when I was done I had achieved perfect results. WOW, indeed.


- Jeff


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudiA6* /forum/post/14450285
> 
> 
> For anyone contemplating an AT screen, I would suggest jumping right in with the SMX. I, like many others, was extremely impressed with the packaging. Also the little extras, like a lint mitt, gloves, level on the screen mount really add up to an all inclusive professional package. The fit and finish of the screen is extraordinary. In fact my first impression of the frame when I opened the box was simply, WOW.
> 
> 
> The assembly went extremely smooth. Usually I can find a way to take a 45 minute job and make it an all day affair. Not with this product. Each step followed precisely with the detailed, easy to understand installation manual.
> 
> 
> The fit of everything - the frame pieces, the screen - was perfect. Not almost or good enough, but perfect.
> 
> 
> I am new to the projector/screen set up and my HT is not as elaborate as some, but this screen with the JVC RS1 looks awesome.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am extremely pleased with the product and wanted to share some positive evaluation. Thanks



Hi AudiA6,


Thank you for the wonderful evaluation. I am happy to hear it was "perfect" all the way through. Sometimes it's those little extra things that help make the install go easy.


Best

Ruben


----------



## Jacob B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Jacob B
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> I'm updating my HT with accoustic treatment and new HT recliners. Before I start building the rise for the second row, I need to decide on the seating distance.
> 
> This has lead me through a series of thoughts which ultimately made me decide to go for an SMX accoustic transparant screen.
> 
> 
> My question is what screen size you would recommend for my room - I would then pick the projector afterwards. I would like a 2.4:1 screen.
> 
> 
> My room is 13.4 feet x 21 feet, with sloping walls (attic).
> 
> Right now I have a setup with three floorstanding speakers and a pull-down Dalite High Power 100" 2.35:1 screen above the speakers. This is the widest I could go due to the sloping walls - the top corners of the screen touches the sloping walls, while the buttom is right above the speakers.
> 
> 
> I could go wider, though, by lowering the screen. This would require an acoustic transparent screen, as well as rising the speakers by 6-8" to get the lowest unit above the screen frame.
> 
> 
> The distance from the front wall to the eyes on the first 138" wide row (4 berkline 090 recliners with the end seats angled) is maximum 11.3 feet, but with a false wall with the screen mounted, it will be 2-3 feet less.
> 
> 
> Second row (4 berkline 090 recliners 130" wide) will have maximum 17.9 feet from front wall to eyes, with false wall 2-3 feet less as well.
> 
> 
> The seating width is a little tight, with only a 2-3 feet corridor to the right of the rows. I expect to use the center seats mainly, with the end seats as overflow.
> 
> 
> Current projector is a Sanyo Z4, but will be updated to a 1080P digital projector in the 2000-3000 $ price range in a year or so. The room has complete light control.
> 
> 
> Initially I will use zoom for constant height, but will probably update to an anamorhic lense at some point. This could be a couple of years down the road, though.
> 
> I used to have a Prismasonic H-500, but thought the CA and unclearity was too much.
> 
> 
> What screen size (2.4:1) would you recommend? I'm thinking something like 9-9.5 feet - but fear it might be too close to the first row, which would be my primary row.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jacob





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/14241774
> 
> 
> Hi Jacob,
> 
> 
> A common practice with CIH screens is to have your first row seating at least 2 times the height of your screen away from your screen. Other-words, if you're using a 50" tall 2.35:1 screen, your first row of seats should be at least 100" from the screen. Everyones milage may vary but this is a good starting point. Also, depending on the projector you ultimately decide to go with (720 - 1080, DLP - LCOS), you may have some screen door effect (SDE) to consider as well.
> 
> 
> In my personal theater, I have a 140" wide 2.40:1 ProCurv screen which is 58.25" tall. My first row of seating is 10' 6" from eyes to the center of the screen.
> 
> 
> Lets say you want to move up to a 120" wide 2.40 screen, your height will be 50". This means your first row can be placed around 100" or more from the screen. Based on your distances (even with a false wall) you still have 110" to work with for the first row after taking away 24" - 30" for a false wall.
> 
> 
> If you can post a drawing of the wall with the slopes, I can help lead you in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ruben



Hi Ruben,

Here are some old pictures of the room (from 2005), as well as a floorplan drawing with measures (in meters







- 1 foot = 0.3048 meters).

In my last post I mentioned room length of 21 feet. That includes a planned length reduction of 6.5 feet for a new back wall (current length is 27.5).

I will project through a hole in the wall, throw length will be app. 18.5 feet (2-3 feet for a false front wall for the new screen)


I forgot to mention that I need room for sidemasking.

I also would like your thoughts on curved vs. flat, since I currently don't own an anamorphic lense. I might buy one again - but it will be at least 2-3 years down the road (need money for new screen and a 1080P projector first







)


Cheers,

Jacob


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/14467023
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> Here are some old pictures of the room (from 2005), as well as a floorplan drawing with measures (in meters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1 foot = 0.3048 meters).
> 
> In my last post I mentioned room length of 21 feet. That includes a planned length reduction of 6.5 feet for a new back wall (current length is 27.5).
> 
> I will project through a hole in the wall, throw length will be app. 18.5 feet (2-3 feet for a false front wall for the new screen)
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that I need room for sidemasking.
> 
> I also would like your thoughts on curved vs. flat, since I currently don't own an anamorphic lense. I might buy one again - but it will be at least 2-3 years down the road (need money for new screen and a 1080P projector first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jacob



Hi Jacob,


My thoughts are to buy your screen once. If you plan on going with an anamorphic lens down the road, then it may be in your best interest to get a curved screen now if that is a desire of yours. Depending on the lens, throw distance and screen size, you may be fine with a flat screen or you may prefer a curved screen to reverse the effect of anamorphic distortion.


Curved screens have other benefits besides correcting anamorphic distortion, they also help concentrate light back to the center of the audience, keep light off the side walls, add a more immersive feel to your projected image.


Curved screens are more expensive than flat screens, so you may want to weigh out your options with your budget and set-up. *HERE ARE SOME DETAILS ON THE PROCURV SCREENS* .


Best,

Ruben


----------



## Jacob B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/14474093
> 
> 
> Hi Jacob,
> 
> 
> My thoughts are to buy your screen once. If you plan on going with an anamorphic lens down the road, then it may be in your best interest to get a curved screen now if that is a desire of yours. Depending on the lens, throw distance and screen size, you may be fine with a flat screen or you may prefer a curved screen to reverse the effect of anamorphic distortion.
> 
> 
> Curved screens have other benefits besides correcting anamorphic distortion, they also help concentrate light back to the center of the audience, keep light off the side walls, add a more immersive feel to your projected image.
> 
> 
> Curved screens are more expensive than flat screens, so you may want to weigh out your options with your budget and set-up. *HERE ARE SOME DETAILS ON THE PROCURV SCREENS* .
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ruben



Hi Ruben,

My throw length will be approx. 18.5 feet. I do not know the projector yet, but it will be whatever is hot for 2000-3000 dollars in 1-2 years.

I believe in often updates rather than a more expensive projector.

I have approx. 3500-4000 $ a year on my HT budget.

The plan is to buy the new screen first (next spring), then the projector and some sort of blu-ray player, then new surround (rear) speakers, then maybe the lense.


With this throw length, is a curved screen necessary?

My outer seats will be sitting at the ends of the screen. Will they not have a reduced viewing experience due to the screen curving AWAY from them at the closest side of the screen?


Jacob


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/14478584
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> My throw length will be approx. 18.5 feet. I do not know the projector yet, but it will be whatever is hot for 2000-3000 dollars in 1-2 years.
> 
> I believe in often updates rather than a more expensive projector.
> 
> I have approx. 3500-4000 $ a year on my HT budget.
> 
> The plan is to buy the new screen first (next spring), then the projector and some sort of blu-ray player, then new surround (rear) speakers, then maybe the lense.
> 
> 
> With this throw length, is a curved screen necessary?
> 
> My outer seats will be sitting at the ends of the screen. Will they not have a reduced viewing experience due to the screen curving AWAY from them at the closest side of the screen?
> 
> 
> Jacob



Hi Jacob,


I don't think a curved screen is necessary for your set-up. You will most likely be fine with a flat screen and a little bit of over-scanning.


Ruben


----------



## Jacob B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/14481844
> 
> 
> Hi Jacob,
> 
> 
> I don't think a curved screen is necessary for your set-up. You will most likely be fine with a flat screen and a little bit of over-scanning.
> 
> 
> Ruben




Hi Ruben,

Is that due to the (long?) throw range or due to the wide seating arrangement?


Will the wide seat arrangement make a curved screen a BAD solution?


I _did_ read the linked description of the curved SMX by the way.


Jacob


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/14482494
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> Is that due to the (long?) throw range or due to the wide seating arrangement?
> 
> 
> Will the wide seat arrangement make a curved screen a BAD solution?
> 
> 
> I _did_ read the linked description of the curved SMX by the way.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Hi Jacob,


That is due to the throw distance. At that throw distance and depending on the lens, you will most likely still have some distortion to deal with. It should be minimal and you should be able to overscan your projected image to let it bleed off the flat screen surface.


As far as your seating arrangement, it sounds similar to mine and we have no problems using a curved screen with ours. The CineWeave screen surface is completely uniform and there is no issues with viewing cones or hot-spotting. Every seat in the room will experience the same incredible image.


Best

Ruben


----------



## Jacob B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/14515678
> 
> 
> Hi Jacob,
> 
> 
> That is due to the throw distance. At that throw distance and depending on the lens, you will most likely still have some distortion to deal with. It should be minimal and you should be able to overscan your projected image to let it bleed off the flat screen surface.
> 
> 
> As far as your seating arrangement, it sounds similar to mine and we have no problems using a curved screen with ours. The CineWeave screen surface is completely uniform and there is no issues with viewing cones or hot-spotting. Every seat in the room will experience the same incredible image.
> 
> 
> Best
> 
> Ruben



Does your [email protected] email work? Or do you use another email?

I send you an email last week to this address.


As for the curve, my worries are whether the outer seats won't be looking at a screen where the curve _increases_ the viewing angle at the _closest_ side of the screen (while decreasing it at the farthest side) - and hereby decreasing the viewing experience? The outer seats will be at the ends of the screen.


Jacob


----------



## tzucc

good question Jacob.


----------



## ebr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/14515886
> 
> 
> Does your [email protected] email work? Or do you use another email?
> 
> I send you an email last week to this address.
> 
> 
> As for the curve, my worries are whether the outer seats won't be looking at a screen where the curve _increases_ the viewing angle at the _closest_ side of the screen (while decreasing it at the farthest side) - and hereby decreasing the viewing experience? The outer seats will be at the ends of the screen.
> 
> 
> Jacob



As Ruben already advised you, you probably are better off with a flat screen. Truthfully, in the size space that most of us have, I don't believe a curved screen really offers much of an advantage - other than cool factor. But, I'll caveat that with the fact that I don't have a curved screen and have never even seen one in a space smaller than a commercial theater. So, that is purely ignorant conjecture on my part.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/14515886
> 
> 
> Does your [email protected] email work? Or do you use another email?
> 
> I send you an email last week to this address.
> 
> 
> As for the curve, my worries are whether the outer seats won't be looking at a screen where the curve _increases_ the viewing angle at the _closest_ side of the screen (while decreasing it at the farthest side) - and hereby decreasing the viewing experience? The outer seats will be at the ends of the screen.
> 
> 
> Jacob



Hi Jacob,


I responded to your email last week maybe my mail is in your spam folder?


A standard curved screen does not have that dramatic of a radius. What you are asking about isn't an issue with standard curved screens. Now if it was a 10' radius or something real dramatic then that would be a good question.


The reality is, even if you went with a curved screen, it would be such a subtle radius that it would not change your viewing experience any more than a flat screen.


Ruben


----------



## Jacob B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/14540034
> 
> 
> Hi Jacob,
> 
> 
> I responded to your email last week maybe my mail is in your spam folder?
> 
> 
> A standard curved screen does not have that dramatic of a radius. What you are asking about isn't an issue with standard curved screens. Now if it was a 10' radius or something real dramatic then that would be a good question.
> 
> 
> The reality is, even if you went with a curved screen, it would be such a subtle radius that it would not change your viewing experience any more than a flat screen.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Hi Ruben,

I fear you mail has ended the same place as those advertising for longer and harder organs
















Please resend if possible,

Best regards,

Jacob


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/14540248
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> I fear you mail has ended the same place as those advertising for longer and harder organs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please resend if possible,
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jacob



Hi Jacob,


I responded to your email, hopefully you got it this time.

If not, please PM me.


Ruben


----------



## hotel96

Hi Ruben (or anyone else),


For some reason your phone is not working. We are about to open the crate for the CH screen and want to make sure the screen is properly positioned (depth) from the stage. Can you tell me the depth of the brackets that attach to the wall? I know the screen depth in the literature says 3.25", but I am pretty sure that doesn't include the bracket. Thanks in advance for a timely response.


----------



## JeffinChelsea

Ruben,

Back in April you mention you "may" be working on a high gain SMX screen. Any update?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotel96* /forum/post/14647654
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben (or anyone else),
> 
> 
> For some reason your phone is not working. We are about to open the crate for the CH screen and want to make sure the screen is properly positioned (depth) from the stage. Can you tell me the depth of the brackets that attach to the wall? I know the screen depth in the literature says 3.25", but I am pretty sure that doesn't include the bracket. Thanks in advance for a timely response.



Hi,


Our phone lines were down this morning due to severe lightning. They are back up now if you want to call in again. You can also send me a PM or email with your email address and I can get you a digital installation manual right away. There is a manual inside the crate as well.


Ruben


----------



## SmX

An incredible theater by Artie with a 130" wide 2.35 ProCurv. His theater build is going to be featured on on HGTV "New Spaces" this Saturday 9/20 @ 8:30 AM EST, Check it out!

*"Ruben,


Long time no talk to. Finally done with the HT build out!!! Everything looks & sounds great.


I'm real happy with my 130" SMX ProCurv !!!!! You can count me as a "satisfied customer."*

*Check it out this Saturday 9/20 @ 8:30 AM on HGTV "New Spaces."*


----------



## CJO

Wow- very nice!


CJ


----------



## ksharp4

Any word on the new screen fabric?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffinChelsea* /forum/post/14647867
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> Back in April you mention you "may" be working on a high gain SMX screen. Any update?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksharp4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any word on the new screen fabric?



Hi Jeff and ksharp4,


We should have some updates this week about our new high gain woven AT screens, please check back in here throughout the week.


Best

Ruben


----------



## Sherardp

Truly a nice theater room, that screen looks awesome.


----------



## tds1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/14711584
> 
> 
> Hi Jeff and ksharp4,
> 
> 
> We should have some updates this week about our new high gain woven AT screens, please check back in here throughout the week.
> 
> 
> Best
> 
> Ruben



Anxiously waiting...


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tds1* /forum/post/14748274
> 
> 
> Anxiously waiting...



They are still in the lab testing, hopefully we receive some updates shortly. Anxiously waiting too...










Ruben


----------



## tds1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/14766924
> 
> 
> They are still in the lab testing, hopefully we receive some updates shortly. Anxiously waiting too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruben



Thanks for the info. I was hoping to purchase an SMX screen and receive it by mid November. Can you at least tell me if it is possible whether this might be available by then? Would be happy to be a tester!


----------



## Zip3kx07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/14711584
> 
> 
> Hi Jeff and ksharp4,
> 
> 
> We should have some updates this week about our new high gain woven AT screens, please check back in here throughout the week.
> 
> 
> Best
> 
> Ruben



Would you consider offering this new high gain material to DIY'ers for a limited time like you did with your current SMX material?


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zip3kx07* /forum/post/14770900
> 
> 
> Would you consider offering this new high gain material to DIY'ers for a limited time like you did with your current SMX material?



+1! I have a 10' wide 16:9 SMX that has no border. It hangs in space so the image floats in the dark. It's very cool and I'd like to do it with the new 2.0 gain material.


----------



## stanger89

Sweet! That would open up a whole world of possibilities


----------



## BladeRnR

Ruben,


I was wondering if you ship to Australia? I am after a ProCurv 130" (Viewable Width) screen with Non-Cineweave material as my speakers are not suitable for mounting behind a screen.


Kind regards


Justin


----------



## stanger89

Oh, and any chance of just selling the material?


----------



## Taz1

Hi Ruben, I sent you an email.


----------



## kevivoe

bump.


Where is the 2.0 gain material? Not here yet ....


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevivoe* /forum/post/14839212
> 
> 
> bump.
> 
> 
> Where is the 2.0 gain material? Not here yet ....



We got the labs back this week and the formula still needs work. I thought we were there and we weren't. The next post based on these new materials will be once they are available.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tds1* /forum/post/14770752
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I was hoping to purchase an SMX screen and receive it by mid November. Can you at least tell me if it is possible whether this might be available by then? Would be happy to be a tester!



Most likely not at this point (see post above).


Best,

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BladeRnR* /forum/post/14790943
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you ship to Australia? I am after a ProCurv 130" (Viewable Width) screen with Non-Cineweave material as my speakers are not suitable for mounting behind a screen.
> 
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> 
> Justin



Hi Justin,


Yes we do, we ship all over the world.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## lopezislander

Hi Ruben,


I'm configuring a home theater room with dimensions of 13' x 15' with a 9.5' ceiling height at the wall (it slopes up from there in a "V"). From what I've read in this thread, your horizontal masking system requires an addition 5.5" (per side). For a 100" wide screen, will the total width of the screen, frame, and mask be 100+2*5.5=111"? If so, that would leave me 22.5" on each side for my speakers which are 18" wide.


Current eye position is 14'. With a 2.35:1 screen, the height will be 42.6", so the minimum seating distance is ~7.1'.


I plan on using a 16:9 projector with a Panamorph UH480 (with MTH1 Sled). Will a Panasonic AE3000 projector or a JVC RS20 projector work for this configuration?


Finally, could you PM me a price for your 100" 2.35:1 SmX screen (curved AND flat) with horizontal masking?


Thank you!


----------



## kevivoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/14843142
> 
> 
> We got the labs back this week and the formula still needs work. I thought we were there and we weren't. The next post based on these new materials will be once they are available.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ruben



Thanks Ruben. Looking forward to it. Do you have a marketing list of people who want to pre-order a larger sample? (2 feet x 2eet or larger?)


I am already on one of your marketing e-mail lists ...


Kevin


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lopezislander* /forum/post/14846449
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> 
> I'm configuring a home theater room with dimensions of 13' x 15' with a 9.5' ceiling height at the wall (it slopes up from there in a "V"). From what I've read in this thread, your horizontal masking system requires an addition 5.5" (per side). For a 100" wide screen, will the total width of the screen, frame, and mask be 100+2*5.5=111"? If so, that would leave me 22.5" on each side for my speakers which are 18" wide.
> 
> 
> Current eye position is 14'. With a 2.35:1 screen, the height will be 42.6", so the minimum seating distance is ~7.1'.
> 
> 
> I plan on using a 16:9 projector with a Panamorph UH480 (with MTH1 Sled). Will a Panasonic AE3000 projector or a JVC RS20 projector work for this configuration?
> 
> 
> Finally, could you PM me a price for your 100" 2.35:1 SmX screen (curved AND flat) with horizontal masking?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Hi lopezislander,


Our ProMask-Curv and ProMask-CH both add 6" to each side. So the 100" wide viewing surface would be 112" wide overall and 3.25" deep. You add 8" to the viewable height to get the overall height.


Both projectors you are considering will work fine with this screen size in a light controlled room. Some people here have even went as large as 130" wide with the previous JVC-RS1 and Panasonic 2000.


PM Sent.


Best regards,

Ruben


----------



## stef2

Ruben, earlier in this thread, you talked about a (non-motorized?) masking system that would be an add-on to your regular screens. Or did I misunderstand? I am planning to buy one of your screens, but since a motorized masking system is (probably) very expensive, I would like to know if a manual masking system (removable AT panels?) is or will be available? Also, any new info about your new High gain AT material??


Your screens look awesome!


----------



## TheDesolateOne

I've got mine still boxed up, but fully wrapped up like a baby with its own quilt..I love it


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stef2* /forum/post/14906403
> 
> 
> Ruben, earlier in this thread, you talked about a (non-motorized?) masking system that would be an add-on to your regular screens. Or did I misunderstand? I am planning to buy one of your screens, but since a motorized masking system is (probably) very expensive, I would like to know if a manual masking system (removable AT panels?) is or will be available? Also, any new info about your new High gain AT material??
> 
> 
> Your screens look awesome!



Hi Stef,


Yes, we have mask panels (AT & Solid) that seamlessly slide into tracks on our ProLine and ProCurv fixed screens. They convert a native 2.35, 2.37 or 2.40 SmX fixed screen into 1.85, 1.78 and 1.33 masked screen. The solid mask panels are the same velvet used on our frames and the AT mask panels are a similar velvet.


We are also working on sets for our 1.78:1 fixed screens.


We've been busy and haven't been able to get pictures of them yet and get them on the site but hopefully soon. I will post some pictures in here as well once we take them.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## mulox

Can someone tell me what the price range is on the ProCurv? I sent an email on the smx site but have not gotten a reply yet. I am interested in a 120" solution with non-transparent screen. I would also like to know how I can get a sample sent to me.


----------



## james0075

SMX, I am interest in your I tried sending E-mail to your company for three times today, unfortunately all are returned. Do you have any others E-mail address? sorry, I only could post my E-mail here:

_____________________________________________

I live in Shanghai China, and I am quite interesting in your screen. Recently I am planning upgrade my home theatre to Blue Ray system which will use Sim2 C3X 1080P DLP projector. Therefore, I am searching an appropriate screen for it.


After viewing your website, I found probably two series of screen could be used for my home theatre,


ProCurv Curved Fixed Frame Projection Screens or CineWeave HD Screen Surface.


I appreciate if you could advise,


- Which screen is most suitable to Sim2 C3X DLP projector?


- Do you have any dealer in China?


Thanks.

________________________________________________


Regards,

James

Shanghai China


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james0075* /forum/post/14995419
> 
> 
> SMX, I am interest in your I tried sending E-mail to your company for three times today, unfortunately all are returned. Do you have any others E-mail address?



Go two posts up from yours and PM SandmanX.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulox* /forum/post/14994227
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what the price range is on the ProCurv? I sent an email on the smx site but have not gotten a reply yet. I am interested in a 120" solution with non-transparent screen. I would also like to know how I can get a sample sent to me.



Hi Mulox,


Thank you for your email. You sent your email on Saturday, on the emails we get over the weekend we usually reply by the next business day if not sooner. So you should see a reply today, if not please send me a PM.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james0075* /forum/post/14995419
> 
> 
> SMX, I am interest in your I tried sending E-mail to your company for three times today, unfortunately all are returned. Do you have any others E-mail address? sorry, I only could post my E-mail here:
> 
> _____________________________________________
> 
> I live in Shanghai China, and I am quite interesting in your screen. Recently I am planning upgrade my home theatre to Blue Ray system which will use Sim2 C3X 1080P DLP projector. Therefore, I am searching an appropriate screen for it.
> 
> 
> After viewing your website, I found probably two series of screen could be used for my home theatre,
> 
> 
> ProCurv Curved Fixed Frame Projection Screens or CineWeave HD Screen Surface.
> 
> 
> I appreciate if you could advise,
> 
> 
> - Which screen is most suitable to Sim2 C3X DLP projector?
> 
> 
> - Do you have any dealer in China?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> James
> 
> Shanghai China



Hi James,


Our email is [email protected] sometimes people add an "s" at the end of "screen" by mistake in case you want to check. We've received emails all day today so our email is working.


I will PM you our rep in China.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## james0075

Ruben,

The E-mail address I typed should be correct, as I just click your E-mail link, so it should not be wrong, but got reply as,

Hi. This is the mailer daemon at mxvip1.hichina.com.

I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.

This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.


: Connected to remote host, but it does not like recipient.


--- Below this line is a copy of the mailheader. ---


Received: from 58.38.51.56 (HELO james) (envelope-from [email protected] )

by mxvip1.hichina.com (quarkmail-1.2.1) with ESMTP id S4192562AbYKCPO0

for [email protected] ; Mon, 3 Nov 2008 23:14:26 +0800

From: "james.zhang"

To:

Subject: Curved Screen

Date: Mon, 3 Nov 2008 23:14:42 +0800


I got your message, many thanks for your help.


----------



## stef2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChipWV* /forum/post/10929961
> 
> 
> Now that I went with SMX, I was wondering if I should mount my IR reciever (Buffalo) behind the SMX or above the screen, slighlty angled down, as I had planned. I'm not concerned with looks as it's too small to really be seen anyway, but I'm looking for the best and most reliable location to mount it.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chip




Ruben, since I haven't found a clear answer to this question, here it is again: Can an IR receiver (Xantech in my case) be mounted behind your AT screen? Will it be reliable there?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stef2* /forum/post/15007461
> 
> 
> Ruben, since I haven't found a clear answer to this question, here it is again: Can an IR receiver (Xantech in my case) be mounted behind your AT screen? Will it be reliable there?



Hi Stef,


No, it wouldn't be reliable. We had a really strong IR transmitter/receiver that worked at close distances (under 15') for our masking systems but general IR devices proved faulty.


I know IR is suppose to work in bright and dim conditions, but when we program masking systems in our shop, the IR is really faulty under our Metal Halide lamps. So it could be possible that the bright direct light from a PJ projecting on the screen it's behind could add to the faultiness as well.


If possible, I would run an extended emitter from your Xantech amplifier to it behind the screen or place it below the screen.


What are you trying to control behind the screen, a Nintendo Wii?


Best,

Ruben


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james0075* /forum/post/14995419
> 
> 
> SMX, I am interest in your I tried sending E-mail to your company for three times today, unfortunately all are returned. Do you have any others E-mail address? sorry, I only could post my E-mail here:
> 
> _____________________________________________
> 
> I live in Shanghai China, and I am quite interesting in your screen. Recently I am planning upgrade my home theatre to Blue Ray system which will use Sim2 C3X 1080P DLP projector. Therefore, I am searching an appropriate screen for it.
> 
> 
> After viewing your website, I found probably two series of screen could be used for my home theatre,
> 
> 
> ProCurv Curved Fixed Frame Projection Screens or CineWeave HD Screen Surface.
> 
> 
> I appreciate if you could advise,
> 
> 
> - Which screen is most suitable to Sim2 C3X DLP projector?
> 
> 
> - Do you have any dealer in China?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> James
> 
> Shanghai China



Hey James, this is a guess of mine but here it goes...


My wife (...who grew up in Shanghai. Your town is pretty kick ass BTW) frequently has problems with people e-mailing her from China.


For whatever reason, there are several blocked IP addresses and websites to countries like the US and this often interferes with e-mails as well.


For example, if my wife's sister tries to send an e-mail to my wife's yahoo e-mail address, she gets the same error you are.


Sounds like the PM route is the answer, though, so good luck!


----------



## stef2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/15007631
> 
> 
> Hi Stef,
> 
> 
> No, it wouldn't be reliable. We had a really strong IR transmitter/receiver that worked at close distances (under 15') for our masking systems but general IR devices proved faulty.
> 
> 
> I know IR is suppose to work in bright and dim conditions, but when we program masking systems in our shop, the IR is really faulty under our Metal Halide lamps. So it could be possible that the bright direct light from a PJ projecting on the screen it's behind could add to the faultiness as well.
> 
> 
> If possible, I would run an extended emitter from your Xantech amplifier to it behind the screen or place it below the screen.
> 
> 
> What are you trying to control behind the screen, a Nintendo Wii?
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ruben




Thanks for the answer. So below the screen it should go. My IR receiver is controlling all my AV gear located in a closet at the back of the room.


----------



## SmX

They also make RF receivers/base stations that might work with your situation as well.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chirpie* /forum/post/15011620
> 
> 
> Hey James, this is a guess of mine but here it goes...
> 
> 
> My wife (...who grew up in Shanghai. Your town is pretty kick ass BTW) frequently has problems with people e-mailing her from China.
> 
> 
> For whatever reason, there are several blocked IP addresses and websites to countries like the US and this often interferes with e-mails as well.
> 
> 
> For example, if my wife's sister tries to send an e-mail to my wife's yahoo e-mail address, she gets the same error you are.
> 
> 
> Sounds like the PM route is the answer, though, so good luck!



Thanks for explaining that. That would explain some of the emails not making it through from overseas. However, I did PM him when he posted this and he edited the last line of his post saying he received it.


Ruben


----------



## will1383

China has a pretty tight policy with regards to what they allow through. I run a gaming tournament that used to have several participants from china until China decided they needed to block out that entire ISP from their people... But that's politics... another time... another place for that discussion.


----------



## will1383

Ruben,


Thanks for all of your offline help. I really, and truly appreciate you going above and beyond the call to help us all out. A+ in my book.


Best,

D


----------



## jamis

Finally enjoying my SMX screen (129" wide viewable 2.37:1 ProLine) now that I've had my projector (AE3000) for about a week.


I couldn't be happier with this screen!


Thanks again, Ruben!


----------



## queendvd2

Hey Ruben, my room is 165"Wx252"L (not including 18" behind my false wall)x89"H. First row at 12', second row on a riser (currently 10" but will be building up to 11 1/4") at about 16'. Will a 130"x55.3" AT screen work for me? I am worried about not being able to see the bottom of the screen from the second row and am wondering whether to shave it to 54"?


Neglected to mention throw will be about 16-17', RS20 with Panamorph lens. Thanks.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *queendvd2* /forum/post/15098537
> 
> 
> Hey Ruben, my room is 165"Wx252"L (not including 18" behind my false wall)x89"H. First row at 12', second row on a riser (currently 10" but will be building up to 11 1/4") at about 16'. Will a 130"x55.3" AT screen work for me? I am worried about not being able to see the bottom of the screen from the second row and am wondering whether to shave it to 54"?
> 
> 
> Neglected to mention throw will be about 16-17', RS20 with Panamorph lens. Thanks.



Hi Queen,


What you will or will not see is dependent on the correlation between your second roll riser height and the screen height off the floor. Have you tried the Riser Calculator yet?


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamis* /forum/post/15022855
> 
> 
> Finally enjoying my SMX screen (129" wide viewable 2.37:1 ProLine) now that I've had my projector (AE3000) for about a week.
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier with this screen!
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Ruben!



Awesome! I am very happy to hear you couldn't be happier with your SmX screen! I am still wowed every time I watch a movie on ours as well. We had a friend over the other night that surprisingly never saw Transformers. Between the vivid visuals and surround sound his jaw was floored







I was even impressed watching Transformers again.


Ruben


----------



## queendvd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/15102692
> 
> 
> Hi Queen,
> 
> 
> What you will or will not see is dependent on the correlation between your second roll riser height and the screen height off the floor. Have you tried the Riser Calculator yet?
> 
> 
> Ruben



Yes, calculator tells me 11 3/8" but since I'm only 5' 3" still have a little trouble if the front seat is fully upright. Slightly reclined then ok. I think I'll just go with 11 1/2" and then if necessary do some cheating with four wedges under my chair if I sit in the second row.


But otherwise, am I ok with the 55.3x130 (2.35 pro-line) screen given my space or would recommend otherwise? Again, my throw will be at 16'. My HT guy is recommending 54x127. Thanks.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *queendvd2* /forum/post/15103406
> 
> 
> Yes, calculator tells me 11 3/8" but since I'm only 5' 3" still have a little trouble if the front seat is fully upright. Slightly reclined then ok. I think I'll just go with 11 1/2" and then if necessary do some cheating with four wedges under my chair if I sit in the second row.
> 
> 
> But otherwise, am I ok with the 55.3x130 (2.35 pro-line) screen given my space or would recommend otherwise? Again, my throw will be at 16'. My HT guy is recommending 54x127. Thanks.



Hi Queen,


Is the room light controlled?


A common practice on CIH set ups is two screen heights minimum from the eyes to screen, so it looks like you will be fine.


My personal theater first row is 10.5' from eyes to screen on a 140" wide 2.40 SmX screen.


Ruben


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *queendvd2* /forum/post/15103406
> 
> 
> Yes, calculator tells me 11 3/8" but since I'm only 5' 3" still have a little trouble if the front seat is fully upright. Slightly reclined then ok. I think I'll just go with 11 1/2" and then if necessary do some cheating with four wedges under my chair if I sit in the second row.



I didn't rely on a calculator. I plotted it out, actually measuring my eye level using the actual seating. Then I measured the top of my head. Then I did the same with a short person. I plotted the sight lines on a scale drawing AND I did the geometry calcs to make sure they both came out the same. When building a theater, measure three times, build once, I say. It all worked out perfectly. Just take the time to be sure.


BTW, a 15" riser with 7.5" steps turned out to be perfect for me.


----------



## queendvd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/15110351
> 
> 
> Hi Queen,
> 
> 
> Is the room light controlled?
> 
> 
> A common practice on CIH set ups is two screen heights minimum from the eyes to screen, so it looks like you will be fine.
> 
> 
> My personal theater first row is 10.5' from eyes to screen on a 140" wide 2.40 SmX screen.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Yes, completely light controlled. HT guy was more concerned with my short throw, at around 16-16 1/2" and that's why he was recommending 54x127 (vs. 55.3x130). JVC RS20 with panamorph. Obviously, bigger is better if possible. Am I splitting hairs here or should I just heed the advice of HT guy and go slightly smaller?


----------



## Anthony A.

ruben, are there any dealers or customers who purchased your cineweave hd AT screen anywhere near toronto, canada? i think i may bite the bullet and go AT but i would like to see one in action first. any info would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## CollinViegas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/15112475
> 
> 
> ruben, are there any dealers or customers who purchased your cineweave hd AT screen anywhere near toronto, canada? i think i may bite the bullet and go AT but i would like to see one in action first. any info would be appreciated. thanks.



I bought the Cineweave/ProLine AT screen a while ago, However I am in Ottawa. i dont know if you will find anyone closer with an SMX screen so if you interested in seeing it let me know by PM...


----------



## dsiroky

I need some advice on screen selection for a dedicated room i will have (yes it is light controlled)


My room is 16'3" x 23 x 8'8" feet. I plan 2 rows of 3 seats.


What size scope screen is ideal for this room?


My wife and I were guessing a 135" diagonal but were not sure.


Also, for the projector, we were thinking of getting that new panasonic ae3000 that has the motorized zoom. that way i don't need to spend the money on an anamorphic lens. if we go the ae3000 - should i be looking at a curved screen, or a flat one?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *queendvd2* /forum/post/15103406
> 
> 
> Yes, calculator tells me 11 3/8" but since I'm only 5' 3" still have a little trouble if the front seat is fully upright. Slightly reclined then ok. I think I'll just go with 11 1/2" and then if necessary do some cheating with four wedges under my chair if I sit in the second row.
> 
> 
> But otherwise, am I ok with the 55.3x130 (2.35 pro-line) screen given my space or would recommend otherwise? Again, my throw will be at 16'. My HT guy is recommending 54x127. Thanks.




Hi Queen,


You may want to also plan your height with the seats reclined in the back row and seats upright in the front row because the eye level drops when you recline.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *queendvd2* /forum/post/15111161
> 
> 
> Yes, completely light controlled. HT guy was more concerned with my short throw, at around 16-16 1/2" and that's why he was recommending 54x127 (vs. 55.3x130). JVC RS20 with panamorph. Obviously, bigger is better if possible. Am I splitting hairs here or should I just heed the advice of HT guy and go slightly smaller?



I usually say choose a screen size that makes you happy and work back from there. Is he worried the image width isn't going to fill the screen width at that distance or worrying about seeing pixel structure at the distance?


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/15112475
> 
> 
> ruben, are there any dealers or customers who purchased your cineweave hd AT screen anywhere near toronto, canada? i think i may bite the bullet and go AT but i would like to see one in action first. any info would be appreciated. thanks.



Hi Anthony,


Yes we have dealers in Canada. Shoot me an email or PM me your email and I will send you a few in your area with showroom demos.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsiroky* /forum/post/15144070
> 
> 
> I need some advice on screen selection for a dedicated room i will have (yes it is light controlled)
> 
> 
> My room is 16'3" x 23 x 8'8" feet. I plan 2 rows of 3 seats.
> 
> 
> What size scope screen is ideal for this room?
> 
> 
> My wife and I were guessing a 135" diagonal but were not sure.
> 
> 
> Also, for the projector, we were thinking of getting that new panasonic ae3000 that has the motorized zoom. that way i don't need to spend the money on an anamorphic lens. if we go the ae3000 - should i be looking at a curved screen, or a flat one?



Hi dsiroky,


What are your seating and throw distances from the screen?


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/15112475
> 
> 
> ruben, are there any dealers or customers who purchased your cineweave hd AT screen anywhere near toronto, canada? i think i may bite the bullet and go AT but i would like to see one in action first. any info would be appreciated. thanks.



Hi Anthony,


I PMed you a list of SmX authorized dealers in Canada.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## Scott_R_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/15149750
> 
> 
> Hi Anthony,
> 
> 
> I PMed you a list of SmX authorized dealers in Canada.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ruben



Hi Ruben ,


Would you be kind enough to PM me with that list as well ?


Scott..............


----------



## Randy Ta

Just received my 130" wide SMX scope screen and will build my screen wall tomorrow. How close to the screen material are you guys putting your speakers?


Thanks,


Randy


----------



## xyzTO

Ruben, can I have a list of authorized dealers in the Toronto area please? Please PM me.


----------



## video_bit_bucket

4-5 inches, no acoustic issues. Make sure you have blacked out the area behind the screen or use the blackout backing that SMX sells. If you do not with a bright PJ it will hurt the image.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Ta* /forum/post/15151565
> 
> 
> Just received my 130" wide SMX scope screen and will build my screen wall tomorrow. How close to the screen material are you guys putting your speakers?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Randy


----------



## yourlilbro

Hello people!


After 6 months of hiatus from the AV world, and tons of HD being watched. I have to say my SmX ProCurve 2.35 has been a delight!!!


I really need to change the bulb for my HD1 soon, almost 11 feet wide to fill up.


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/15149750
> 
> 
> Hi Anthony,
> 
> 
> I PMed you a list of SmX authorized dealers in Canada.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ruben




got it, thanks ruben.


----------



## daredevil31

Hi Ruben,

Would you be able to send me that list of Canadian Resellers also?

Thanks


----------



## rx-8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daredevil31* /forum/post/15164868
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> Would you be able to send me that list of Canadian Resellers also?
> 
> Thanks



+1 Thanks !!!


----------



## CollinViegas

+2 Also, for future reference


----------



## Scott_R_K

My room.....is a disaster ! The alcove in the basement that I was intending to use has the water meter and plumbing on the left and the main 200A breaker panel on the right . I can build a false wall out from the back wall to "beautifully" enclose and wrap around these objects but I'll still need , or the Wife may need , access to both these Utilities , usually in a hurry










I was looking at the acoustically transparent screens as I can build the speakers into the false wall but...I was also hoping that this would come in a 2.35:1 roll up or drop down. If the screen was rolled up until use , the Utilities would be easily accessible . When the Movie starts , push a button and the screen drops down.


Sound impossible ?


Scott..............


----------



## rx-8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rx-8* /forum/post/15165295
> 
> 
> +1 Thanks !!!



Thanks Ruben for your quick reply!


----------



## loma

Hi Ruben,

Would you be able to send me your list of Canadian authorised dealers?

Thanks


----------



## SmX

For anyone out in China, stop by the GuangZhou Hi-Fi Show and say hi. A 160" wide SmX ProCurv is being exhibited.


China country holds a number of hi-fi exhibitions, but the GuangZhou show is the largest, most prominent, and most prestigious. It's a great show to see the most incredible hi-end gear offered by China and the US.































Ruben


----------



## Jacob B

Ruben,

You recommend seating distance minimum 2 x height of a 2.4 cinascope screen. But what is the optimum distance if you disregard pixelation as a factor..?


Also, would a curved screen be a bad choice if you currently don't use an anamorphic lense? PROs and CONs?


cheers,

Jacob


----------



## Mark P

Hey Ruben,


Call me ......PM for number so I can get some screens, Im back into theater mode for a couple weeks/months


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/15260914
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> You recommend seating distance minimum 2 x height of a 2.4 cinascope screen. But what is the optimum distance if you disregard pixelation as a factor..?
> 
> 
> Also, would a curved screen be a bad choice if you currently don't use an anamorphic lense? PROs and CONs?
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Jacob



Hi Jacob,


When you ask "what's the optimum distance if you disregard pixelation as a factor", are asking what is the closet you can sit to the screen and still enjoy it or are you asking what is the overall optimum viewing distance?


Besides correcting bow-tie distortion caused by the anamorphic lens, a curved screen helps direct more light back to the center of the audience, helps keep light off the side walls which can sometimes reflect off the walls and reflect back onto the screen washing it out or color shifting the projected image based on wall color. One of the greatest things people seem to enjoy about curved screens is the increased perceived depth field they create opposed to flat screens.


If you are not using an anamorphic lens, you may experience a slight barrel distortion which is the opposite of the bow-tie distortion the anamorphic lens causes. However, it wouldn't really be noticeable while viewing movies.


Ruben


----------



## Jacob B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/15300161
> 
> 
> Hi Jacob,
> 
> 
> When you ask "what's the optimum distance if you disregard pixelation as a factor", are asking what is the closet you can sit to the screen and still enjoy it or are you asking what is the overall optimum viewing distance?
> 
> 
> Besides correcting bow-tie distortion caused by the anamorphic lens, a curved screen helps direct more light back to the center of the audience, helps keep light off the side walls which can sometimes reflect off the walls and reflect back onto the screen washing it out or color shifting the projected image based on wall color. One of the greatest things people seem to enjoy about curved screens is the increased perceived depth field they create opposed to flat screens.
> 
> 
> If you are not using an anamorphic lens, you may experience a slight barrel distortion which is the opposite of the bow-tie distortion the anamorphic lens causes. However, it wouldn't really be noticeable while viewing movies.
> 
> 
> Ruben


*Ruben,*

I mean "the overall optimum viewing distance".

I want the first row to be optimum - to be completly engulfed in the movie, but without severe eye strain or having to move the head from side to side.


What I *don't* want is a compromize making 1th row so close it causes eye strain and second row too far to be good. First row center must be the perfect seat  as the HT primarily will be used by me and my wife. Second row must be "good".

*Anyone:*

Screen distance from floor...?

In my HT reconstruction, I am height limited due to sloping walls (attic). I only have 65" or almost 5½ feet of height if I go wider than 9.6 feet. The total width is 11.4 feet.


My current screen is 92" x 39" (2.35:1), leaving the bottom the screen 3 feet above the floor, with the three front floorstanding tower speakers just below the screen (the mathmatician will see, that at this width, I currently have 75" of height. This is about to be less due to accoustic treatment of the sloping walls)


With an AT screen, I can go lower - and therefore wider. The question is:

How low go you go, without causing eye and neckstrain?


With a 9 feet (108") wide (viewable) 2.4:1 screen, the bottom (viewable) would be 16" above the floor, with the viewing distance to first row 2.3 times the screen height.


With a 10 feet wide 2.4:1 screen, the bottom would be 11" above the floor, with the viewing distance to first row 2.0 times the screen height.


Obviously, the rise for the scond row will need to be higher, the lower the screen. At some point, second row will be looking (too much) downward...


Thanks in advance,

Jacob


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/15300243
> 
> *Ruben,*
> 
> I mean "the overall optimum viewing distance".
> 
> I want the first row to be optimum - to be completly engulfed in the movie, but without severe eye strain or having to move the head from side to side.
> 
> 
> What I *don't* want is a compromize making 1th row so close it causes eye strain and second row too far to be good. First row center must be the perfect seat  as the HT primarily will be used by me and my wife. Second row must be "good".



In a small theater, a couple of feet of viewing distance represents a relatively large proportion of the whole. My second row is about 1.1x screen width, which I find perfect for both video and audio, while my first row is something like .7x. Most of the time it is myself and my wife, or myself and one guest (and maybe my wife, too), and we sit in the second row and are happy as clams. When the audience does overflow to the front row, people recline to get a bit more distance. Occasionally when we entertain four of six people, I sit in the front.


There is head-turning in the front row and certainly lateral eye movement. It is still an impressive experience, but it is obviously not optimal.


Just my $.02.


- Jeff


----------



## Jacob B

First row 0.7 x width = approx. 1.7 x height (2.4:1)

Second row 1.1 x width = approx. 2.6 x height (2.4:1)


So you see 1.1 x width / 2.6 x height as the optimum distance for a cinemascope screen?


Is it the HT “standard” to have the second row as the “optimum” row in a small HT? Or is this only in a medium or large sized HT?


When Ruben talks about 2 x height as the minimum distance, it doesn’t seem possible to have the second row at the optimum distance, since this will cause row 1 to be closer than 2 x screen height in small theatres (while this doesn’t necessarily hold true in a larger HT)?


So what is the general rule here for small HT? Optimum second row and quite close first row, or optimum first row, with second row as “overflow”? - Or a compromize: min. distance first row (2 x height using Ruben's advice) and somewhat more than optimum for second row... (leaving none of the rows ideal).


You also have to keep in mind that my situation is not standard – *I will probably have a lower screen than most*, which makes second row a challenge neck wise. Eye level will be approx. center-screen on first row, while it will be 4-8 inches below the top of the screen on the second row.

This also speaks for making the first row the best/ideal row.


I have considered making the rise for the second row tilted forward 10 degrees or so, to counter the look-down. Any comments on that?


No comments on the height above floor issues in my previous post?


regards,

Jacob


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/15303335
> 
> 
> First row 0.7 x width = approx. 1.7 x height (2.4:1)
> 
> Second row 1.1 x width = approx. 2.6 x height (2.4:1)
> 
> 
> So you see 1.1 x width / 2.6 x height as the optimum distance for a cinemascope screen?
> 
> 
> Is it the HT standard to have the second row as the optimum row in a small HT? Or is this only in a medium or large sized HT?



I am w-a-y closer than most recommend, but _I_ like it! Check here if you have not already.



> Quote:
> When Ruben talks about 2 x height as the minimum distance, it doesn't seem possible to have the second row at the optimum distance, since this will cause row 1 to be closer than 2 x screen height in small theatres (while this doesn't necessarily hold true in a larger HT)?
> 
> 
> So what is the general rule here for small HT? Optimum second row and quite close first row, or optimum first row, with second row as overflow? - Or a compromize: min. distance first row (2 x height using Ruben's advice) and somewhat more than optimum for second row... (leaving none of the rows ideal).
> 
> 
> You also have to keep in mind that my situation is not standard - *I will probably have a lower screen than most*, which makes second row a challenge neck wise. Eye level will be approx. center-screen on first row, while it will be 4-8 inches below the top of the screen on the second row.
> 
> This also speaks for making the first row the best/ideal row.
> 
> 
> I have considered making the rise for the second row tilted forward 10 degrees or so, to counter the look-down. Any comments on that?
> 
> 
> No comments on the height above floor issues in my previous post?



I did not comment because I am not a theater designer. I do recommend that a second row be higher than the first row. And I recommend that you visit other home theaters and look for yourself. Then do a side diagram of the seats, screen and projector with sight lines for the people sitting in the seats.


----------



## Jacob B

I tried the viewing calculator earlier. It seems to recommend way too far distances (compared to HTs in this forum). I wonder what the THX recommendations are based on. Without knowing, it is really useless. The optimum THX distance is about 3.7 x screen height according to the calculator....

I know seeing different HT would be best, but I am challenged by being in Denmark, where HT is generally not as advanced and widespread as in the US.


Jacob


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/15303952
> 
> 
> I tried the viewing calculator earlier. It seems to recommend way too far distances (compared to HTs in this forum). I wonder what the THX recommendations are based on. Without knowing, it is really useless. The optimum THX distance is about 3.7 x screen height according to the calculator....
> 
> I know seeing different HT would be best, but I am challenged by being in Denmark, where HT is generally not as advanced and widespread as in the US.
> 
> 
> Jacob


_*ROAD TRIP!*_










If my room was bigger, I would have placed my first row at 1x my 2.35 screen's width and my second row behind it as close as possible to the first. However, I did not have the space and I wanted two rows. Home theater design is all about compromises. Take a 2m string and go to a commercial movie theater when there are not many people. Start 1/3 from the rear and work your way forward until you like the sense of immersion. When you find it, hold the string at arm's length with your fingers placed at the edge of the screen. Do the math on what that represents angle-wise and translate that to your theater. Make that your main row. Place your other row(s) forward or behind that as you like.


----------



## Mike W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/15300243
> 
> *Ruben,*
> 
> I mean "the overall optimum viewing distance".
> 
> I want the first row to be optimum - to be completly engulfed in the movie, but without severe eye strain or having to move the head from side to side.
> 
> 
> What I *don't* want is a compromize making 1th row so close it causes eye strain and second row too far to be good. First row center must be the perfect seat  as the HT primarily will be used by me and my wife. Second row must be "good".
> 
> *Anyone:*
> 
> Screen distance from floor...?
> 
> ...Thanks in advance,
> 
> Jacob



Jacob:


Don't know if this will be helpful at all, and maybe you've heard all this already, but, first, I'll make my general point: Is there any way that, prior to purchasing a screen -- or prior to finalizing your seating distances --you can set up something temporary (blackout cloth, wall, foamboard) and tinker around with projecting different sized images and watching them from various distances (and here I mean for many hours, not just a few) to decide on what you feel works best for your setup and preferences?


I suggest this because there have been many posts across different threads (many of them in the "projectors" forums), in which AVS members have talked about what they find to be the optimal viewing distance. Despite the general recommendations that various organizations (e.g., THX) make about optimal seating distance, time and time again it boils down to the reality that there are substantial differences across people in how close they like to sit to the screen just as in a movie theatre some folks like to sit in the front rows, some in the middle, some in the back. For the life of us, when my wife and I go to our IMAX theatre, we can't believe how some folks rush down to the front rows to watch a movie on a 80' wide screen that's six stories high! Eye fatigue, neck cranking, etc. Well, it works for them, but we head for the back two rows because that's more than big enough and plenty "engulfing" -- for us.


Aside from individual differences, another factor is that for some folks perceived "image size" shrinks over time. At first, my wife, for example, thought that a 6' wide image from 13' viewing distance was too big. Now an 8.5' wide projection for a 2.40 movie seems just fine to her. More specifically, in our small "HT" room (19'2" x 12'5" x 7.7" ceiling height) our viewing distance is 13' to the image. For TV (16x9) we now feel most comfortable watching an image that is about 86" to 89" wide (48--50 high), so our viewing distance is about 1.77 screen width. For 2.40 movies we like the image about 102-104" wide (x about 44" high), so about 1.5 screen width. We find the height on the 16 x 9 to be more of a perceptually limiting factor than the width, in terms of the image feeling "right" or "too big".


For you or many other members, these images sizes might be too small, or stated differently, if the images couldn't be made any bigger (which they can't, in our room), they would want to sit closer. But when we have friends over, even with our seating distances they often find the images to be almost too big, because they aren't used to it.


Finally, if "optimal" is taken to mean the single best viewing distance, then obviously you'll have to choose between setting your first row versus second row at the optimal distance, or as you note, choosing a compromise between the two. You've mentioned that you want your first row to be at the optimal distance. Some AVS members with multiple rows state that they normally watch from their second row because in their rooms that's the row that's set at the optimal distance; other's have the optimal distance in their first row. It just depends on their room setup and how much depth they have to play with (given a choice, I'd rather have the first row at optimal distance). So all of these are reasons why it might pay to experiment with various seating distances and/or projected image sizes prior to finalizing your screen/seating decisions.


Just one question: If the first row, center seat, is going to be the "primo" seat, who gets it when you and your wife watch together
















Anyway, it sounds like you're going to have a great HT, and best of luck.

Mike W.


----------



## Jacob B

I will play around a bit before deciding. I have a 92" x 39" 2.35:1 pull down Hi Power screen and a Sanyo Z4, that will be replaced this summer as part of the HT project. However, right now the room is an insulation mess and I might run out of time before I have to decide.

So I want to compensate for the many needed trial and error settings that I SHOULD do, with a little advice from the forum.

Among other things, going up from 1280x720 to 1920x1080 will obviously make it possibel to go closer with seeing pixelation. BUT I CAN'T TEST IT at home... I will, however, do some tests at local HIFI/HT stores.

I will also try to set up the screen and projector in a different room and play with the viewing angles.

But it won't be possible for me to put in many hours in each test position, as I should :-(


Jacob


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/15309017
> 
> 
> I will play around a bit before deciding. I have a 92" x 39" 2.35:1 pull down Hi Power screen and a Sanyo Z4, that will be replaced this summer as part of the HT project. However, right now the room is an insulation mess and I might run out of time before I have to decide.
> 
> So I want to compensate for the many needed trial and error settings that I SHOULD do, with a little advice from the forum.
> 
> Among other things, going up from 1280x720 to 1920x1080 will obviously make it possibel to go closer with seeing pixelation. BUT I CAN'T TEST IT at home... I will, however, do some tests at local HIFI/HT stores.
> 
> I will also try to set up the screen and projector in a different room and play with the viewing angles.
> 
> But it won't be possible for me to put in many hours in each test position, as I should :-(
> 
> 
> Jacob



Hi Jacob,


If you can post your room dimensions with ceiling height and be sure to include any posts, beams or air ducts that may be in the way, I will draw up some ideas for you to look at.


Ruben


----------



## Jacob B

great ruben.

I have been playing with the rise calculator tonight. It doesn't look good...

My dimensions are tight... I am looking at a rise of max. 26" to maintain 4 seats on second row. That is a severe limitation...


jacob


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/15314026
> 
> 
> great ruben.
> 
> I have been playing with the rise calculator tonight. It doesn't look good...
> 
> My dimensions are tight... I am looking at a rise of max. 26" to maintain 4 seats on second row. That is a severe limitation...
> 
> 
> jacob



An option could be to put low height chairs or love seats in the first row. Many people even use those bean bag chairs.


Ruben


----------



## imimmortl

I will traveling to the Miami area the second week of Jan and have been considering purchasing an SMX screen and have noticed that you are located in the Miami area. Do you have a showroom that I could see the screens or are there any local dealers in the area with showrooms? Want to drop the coin on an SMX but want to be able to see one first. Thanks.


----------



## CINERAMAX

I have an smx system that is demonstrable in Miami, and I am also a smx dealer .


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CINERAMAX* /forum/post/15330346
> 
> 
> I have an smx system that is demonstrable in Miami, and I am also a smx dealer .



You're allowed to troop your customers into that guy's house!? Wow!


----------



## Randy Ta

I have an SMX screen to install and my projector will be delivered tomorrow. When testing for Moire' I was planning on sticking the 2X2 material to a piece of cardboard but started thinking that maybe I should just try to hang it without the cardboard. What did you guys do?


Thanks,


Randy


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Ta* /forum/post/15364156
> 
> 
> I have an SMX screen to install and my projector will be delivered tomorrow. When testing for Moire' I was planning on sticking the 2X2 material to a piece of cardboard but started thinking that maybe I should just try to hang it without the cardboard. What did you guys do?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Randy



Hi Randy,


I sent you a PM on the mounting process.


Ruben


----------



## smiles83

Hey Ruben,

Could you please send me the list of Canadian Resellers also?

Thanks very much


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smiles83* /forum/post/15381427
> 
> 
> Hey Ruben,
> 
> Could you please send me the list of Canadian Resellers also?
> 
> Thanks very much



PM sent.


Ruben


----------



## adammb

I have a SMX screen that is 12' wide on a DIY curved frame. The problem I'm having is that I seem to be getting reflection from behind the screen and it washes the image out. I can especially see it when there is a good combination of light and dark areas on the image. I hung a black velvet material about 6-8 inches behind the screen hoping to eliminate it but it only slightly reduced it. I was hoping someone could give me advice on how to fix my problem. I was thinking that if I placed it closer to the screen it may help but maybe I'm using the wrong material all together. Any advice?


----------



## overclkr

Some screenshots from the Dark Knight on my 10ft wide 16:9 SMX and the Panasonic AE3000:























































































































It's movie's like this that make me 100% happy I don't do 2:35 aspect with my setup. This way, I get to watch the movie the way it was intended to be seen.


Cliff


----------



## Mark P

Its a movie like this where I am absolutely glad I do have a scope screen, theres very little info lost as compared to seeing huge black bars popping on and off every few minutes, sometimes in the middle of scenes like the Tokyo shots.


I watched it on normal on a 16x9 screen and wasnt distracted very much but I really dont like losing all that resolution to black bars during 3/4 the movie. They Movie is phenominal in scope all the way, the only parts it seems lacking is the Bat Pod scenes, and the scene where the guys are riding the : slide for life" across the the buildings at the beginning


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/15395692
> 
> 
> Some screenshots from the Dark Knight on my 10ft wide 16:9 SMX and the Panasonic AE3000:



Wow, those are great shots!


----------



## adammb

I have a SMX screen that is 12' wide on a DIY curved frame. The problem I'm having is that I seem to be getting reflection from behind the screen and it washes the image out. I can especially see it when there is a good combination of light and dark areas on the image. I hung a black velvet material about 6-8 inches behind the screen hoping to eliminate it but it only slightly reduced it. I was hoping someone could give me advice on how to fix my problem. I was thinking that if I placed it closer to the screen it may help but maybe I'm using the wrong material all together. Any advice?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adammb* /forum/post/15421552
> 
> 
> I have a SMX screen that is 12' wide on a DIY curved frame. The problem I'm having is that I seem to be getting reflection from behind the screen and it washes the image out. I can especially see it when there is a good combination of light and dark areas on the image. I hung a black velvet material about 6-8 inches behind the screen hoping to eliminate it but it only slightly reduced it. I was hoping someone could give me advice on how to fix my problem. I was thinking that if I placed it closer to the screen it may help but maybe I'm using the wrong material all together. Any advice?



Hi adammb,


Here are a few questions to help me solve your issue..


What color is the wall behind the screen and velvet?

Is there a glass window behind your screen?

Is the velvet you are using silky with a sheen (do you have a link to the supplier)?

Is the velvet audio transparent?

What color is the walls in your room?

What PJ are you using and what throw distance?

What radius curve do you have?


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/15395692
> 
> 
> Some screenshots from the Dark Knight on my 10ft wide 16:9 SMX and the Panasonic AE3000:
> 
> 
> It's movie's like this that make me 100% happy I don't do 2:35 aspect with my setup. This way, I get to watch the movie the way it was intended to be seen.
> 
> 
> Cliff



As usual Cliff, incredible screen shots, thank you for sharing them! Are you still using the G90's as well?


Ruben


----------



## munson

Cliff,


Great shots. I also have the Panny 3000 and haven't decided on my screen type or size.

What distance is your front row seating from the SMX? Second row distance?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## CINERAMAX

I think I need photo lessons from Cliff.


----------



## SmX

I would like to wish everyone here a Safe, Happy and Prosperous 2009!


----------



## adammb

Ruben,


Behind the screen is a mocha color but the wall is about 3 feet or so behind the screen with the black cloth in between the wall and screen. I dont have a link to the supplier but it does seem somewhat lightweight. I went into a Joann fabrics and used a flashlight to determine which cloth absorbed the most light. I would say that you could place a speaker behind it because it seems so light weight but I draped it aroundmy center channel so it wouldnt reduce the clarity.I used the same stuff on the trim of the screen. The radius is somewhat small. I dont know how to measure it but if you laid the screen face down the center would be about 6" above the ground. The projector is a RS1 and is roughly 9' away and my theater walls are the same mocha color with very dark brown ceiling. And there is no glass behind the screen. The room has no windows at all except the entry doors that have glass panels but are covered by velvet. If something is projected and I look behind the screen to the black out material I can see the image. It is washed out but using it as a border it does a really good job at eliminating light spills. I have 2 braces going vertical to support the frame and when I get close the the screen while something is playing I can see the supports because the image is clearer there if that makes sense. The frame is matte black and is not reflecting the image back to the screen. It's not noticeable from more than 2 feet but I do notice the image being washed out overall when there is a scene that is a good mix of light and dark. All of the darks arent so dark which I think is due to the image bouncing back and washing the darks out.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adammb* /forum/post/15439438
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> Behind the screen is a mocha color but the wall is about 3 feet or so behind the screen with the black cloth in between the wall and screen. I dont have a link to the supplier but it does seem somewhat lightweight. I went into a Joann fabrics and used a flashlight to determine which cloth absorbed the most light. I would say that you could place a speaker behind it because it seems so light weight but I draped it aroundmy center channel so it wouldnt reduce the clarity.I used the same stuff on the trim of the screen. The radius is somewhat small. I dont know how to measure it but if you laid the screen face down the center would be about 6" above the ground. The projector is a RS1 and is roughly 9' away and my theater walls are the same mocha color with very dark brown ceiling. And there is no glass behind the screen. The room has no windows at all except the entry doors that have glass panels but are covered by velvet. If something is projected and I look behind the screen to the black out material I can see the image. It is washed out but using it as a border it does a really good job at eliminating light spills. I have 2 braces going vertical to support the frame and when I get close the the screen while something is playing I can see the supports because the image is clearer there if that makes sense. The frame is matte black and is not reflecting the image back to the screen. It's not noticeable from more than 2 feet but I do notice the image being washed out overall when there is a scene that is a good mix of light and dark. All of the darks arent so dark which I think is due to the image bouncing back and washing the darks out.



Hi Adam,


I don't think your issue is with the screen but try putting the velvet on the wall behind the screen and see what happens. If you had a light canon projector with the the same conditions you described above then maybe it would be a different story but highly unlikely. With the RS1 and a 12' wide curved screen, your not going to get the amount of light that would cause washing under those or most conditions.


Do you have any pictures of your room and behind the screen so I can see if there is anything else that you may be overlooking?


Ruben


----------



## adammb

Here is the link to my post on AVS of my pics. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1023208 . I'll track down a pic of what it looks like behind it and make another post.


----------



## adammb

 http://www.dreamtheatres.com/pages.cfm?id=28 


This is what it looks behind the screen. The screen that is behind there is electronic and rolls up to reveal about a 2.5' deep chamber. I hope this helps. I couldnt really mount the cloth all the way back as I wanted to make sure the columns were covered since thier white.


----------



## DouglasCleary

Is there anyone in the the Central New Jersey area that would be willing to do a demo?


----------



## SmX

A potential problem I see right off the top is that the projector and top of the screen is right against the semi gloss light colored ceiling. I saw a screen shot you posted and it didn't look washed out in the picture you took.


Have you calibrated your PJ yet?


Ruben


----------



## adammb

I have done the calibration disc but I havent had a pro do one. The screen posted isnt very bright. Maybe its just how it is. The ceiling is a very dark brown and flat so I doubt that is the problem but yes I did have to mount them close the the ceiling to acheive the size I wanted. My main concern was that I could see a difference from where the frame supports were behind the screen when on and also that so much of the picture was still coming off of the black out material.


----------



## SmX

*SmX Showcased at the 2009 Top Show in Shenzhen *


ONE of the world's most exclusive luxury exhibitions will be held in Shenzhen from Jan. 1 to 3 featuring masterpieces produced by the world's top brands.


A few pictures...


On display 120" wide 2.37:1 SmX ProCurv


----------



## ebr

Wow - from DIY fabric to a product that sits beside Lamborghinis...


Well done, Ruben.


----------



## oman321

Congrats Ruben,


That's a great achievement for you and your company.


----------



## Jacob B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *munson* /forum/post/15427290
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> Great shots. I also have the Panny 3000 and haven't decided on my screen type or size.
> 
> What distance is your front row seating from the SMX? Second row distance?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Hi Ruben, as well as Cliff and Mike:


How big a screen (SMX AT 2.4:1) will a Panny 3000 light up sufficiently with min. zoom / long throw distance in a room with no ambient light and black and deep bourgondy walls and ceiling?


I want to use min. zoom in order to be prepared for a future anamorphic lens upgrade, but also to keep the projector away from the audience and preferably behind the drywall rearwall I plan to put up 18' 4" from the screen (and project through a hole). Behind that wall I am planning to have the HT electronics, the home network switch, server, power converters (220 V to 110 V), as well as some storage boxes my wife cant throw out 


I would like to place the projector just behind the rear wall to keep the room clean and quiet, but that is 18' 8" throw, which gives a screen size 47" x 113"

If I place the projector on a shelf inside/through the wall, with the lens level with the front of the wall, it will be a 18' 4" throw giving a 46" x 111" screen.

With the 1.12 gain of the SMX AT screen, the projector-central calculator tells me I am pushing it with the light level with both screen sizes at that throw range - 12 fL.


However, if I move up to 2.0 zoom and 12' 9" throw distance, I get 18 fL of brightness. But using the wide angel 2.0 zoom I can't upgrade to an anamorphic lense, only use zoom (which I will initially) for 2.4:1 to 16:9 shifting. On top of that, I now have the projector hanging right between the two rows.


Additionally, I don't know whether the Projector central fL calculations use max. lumen output or video optimized lumen output.


Just to give a reference - I am used to a bright screen, as my current setup is a Sanyo Z4 in video optimized settings with a Dalite Hi Power 39" x 92" screen (gain 2.8). The current room does not have the dark walls and ceiling, though.


Help really needed.


Sincerely,

Jacob


P.s. Ruben, I emailed this as well, just FYI.


----------



## Randy Ta

I have my SMX screen and RS20 installed and the image is outstanding. I want to make drapes for the sides of the screen and would like to use the same valvet used on the SMX screen frame. Does anyone know who makes it?


Thanks,


Randy


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Ta* /forum/post/15569539
> 
> 
> I have my SMX screen and RS20 installed and the image is outstanding. I want to make drapes for the sides of the screen and would like to use the same valvet used on the SMX screen frame. Does anyone know who makes it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Randy



Hi Randy,


I just sent you an email about it.


Ruben


----------



## tds1

Any updates on the high gain AT material?


----------



## Klaus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/10475010
> 
> 
> This is great news ebr.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Hi there


Where can I buy SMX AT materiel online send to Europe??? I need screen materiel at aprox. 140"x60"


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Klaus* /forum/post/15596950
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> 
> Where can I buy SMX AT materiel online send to Europe??? I need screen materiel at aprox. 140"x60"



Hi Klaus, please check your PM.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tds1* /forum/post/15579303
> 
> 
> Any updates on the high gain AT material?



Hi tds1,


Once it is available it will be announced here.


Thanks,

Ruben


----------



## Jacob B

Any help on SMX AT screen size in regards to fL produced by a Panny 3000, as described in my post on the bottom of page 23?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...840473&page=23 


cheers,

Jacob


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/15605722
> 
> 
> Any help on SMX AT screen size in regards to fL produced by a Panny 3000, as described in my post on the bottom of page 23?
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...840473&page=23
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Jacob



Hi Jacob,


You will be fine with a 110" wide 2.35 SmX screen and the Panny 3000. You should be getting about 14 FTL at an 18' throw.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/15534358
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben, as well as Cliff and Mike:
> 
> 
> How big a screen (SMX AT 2.4:1) will a Panny 3000 light up sufficiently with min. zoom / long throw distance in a room with no ambient light and black and deep bourgondy walls and ceiling?
> 
> 
> I want to use min. zoom in order to be prepared for a future anamorphic lens upgrade, but also to keep the projector away from the audience and preferably behind the drywall rearwall I plan to put up 18' 4" from the screen (and project through a hole). Behind that wall I am planning to have the HT electronics, the home network switch, server, power converters (220 V to 110 V), as well as some storage boxes my wife cant throw out
> 
> 
> I would like to place the projector just behind the rear wall to keep the room clean and quiet, but that is 18' 8" throw, which gives a screen size 47" x 113"
> 
> If I place the projector on a shelf inside/through the wall, with the lens level with the front of the wall, it will be a 18' 4" throw giving a 46" x 111" screen.
> 
> With the 1.12 gain of the SMX AT screen, the projector-central calculator tells me I am pushing it with the light level with both screen sizes at that throw range - 12 fL.
> 
> 
> However, if I move up to 2.0 zoom and 12' 9" throw distance, I get 18 fL of brightness. But using the wide angel 2.0 zoom I can't upgrade to an anamorphic lense, only use zoom (which I will initially) for 2.4:1 to 16:9 shifting. On top of that, I now have the projector hanging right between the two rows.
> 
> 
> Additionally, I don't know whether the Projector central fL calculations use max. lumen output or video optimized lumen output.
> 
> 
> Just to give a reference - I am used to a bright screen, as my current setup is a Sanyo Z4 in video optimized settings with a Dalite Hi Power 39" x 92" screen (gain 2.8). The current room does not have the dark walls and ceiling, though.
> 
> 
> Help really needed.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jacob
> 
> 
> P.s. Ruben, I emailed this as well, just FYI.



From what I understand, they base their numbers in normal lamp mode. In a light controlled room, I think you will be fine without the 2.0 zoom lens.


Ruben


----------



## Haroon Malik

I am also looking forward to the high gain AT material.


----------



## firebrick

Hey smx guy. Looking at around 110" 2.35 screen with flat frame. Can ya PM me? Looking for a price and opinions about equipment, thanks.


----------



## racer59




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/14955355
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have mask panels (AT & Solid) that seamlessly slide into tracks on our ProLine and ProCurv fixed screens. They convert a native 2.35, 2.37 or 2.40 SmX fixed screen into 1.85, 1.78 and 1.33 masked screen. The solid mask panels are the same velvet used on our frames and the AT mask panels are a similar velvet.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ruben



Hi Ruben,


I'm planning a CIH setup and would really like to get more information on the above non-motorized masking system. Are pictures available? Prices?


Im interested in a 110" wide ProCurv (w/Solid Mask Panels) and have an idea what a motorized masking system would cost - but there is no information anywhere about the non motorized.


Also - is this one panel on each side that expands and contracts for each aspect ratio or does each aspect ratio have a different panel?


What type of side clearance is needed to insert the panels?


Regards.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *firebrick* /forum/post/15627956
> 
> 
> Hey smx guy. Looking at around 110" 2.35 screen with flat frame. Can ya PM me? Looking for a price and opinions about equipment, thanks.



Hi Firebrick,


Please check your PMs


Thanks

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racer59* /forum/post/15640528
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> 
> I'm planning a CIH setup and would really like to get more information on the above non-motorized masking system. Are pictures available? Prices?
> 
> 
> Im interested in a 110" wide ProCurv (w/Solid Mask Panels) and have an idea what a motorized masking system would cost - but there is no information anywhere about the non motorized.
> 
> 
> Also - is this one panel on each side that expands and contracts for each aspect ratio or does each aspect ratio have a different panel?
> 
> 
> What type of side clearance is needed to insert the panels?
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hi Racer,


The manual mask panels are solid or AT panels that you insert through the front center of the screen (not the sides) then you slide them to the side. There are different panels sets for different aspect ratios. They insert into a track on our ProLine and ProCurv systems.


We are also working on other manual masking options as well as time permits.


We don't have pictures as of yet but hopefully soon we will have them posted here.


For pricing info, please contact AVS or us direct at [email protected] 


Best regards,

Ruben


----------



## Jacob B

Hi Ruben,

What screen format is the current generation of Cinemascope movies using - 2.35:1, 2.37:1, 2.39:1 or 2.40:1 ?


I is quit confusing - on most DVDs it says 2.40:1, but people still talk about 2.35:1 as cinemascope.

On the projector calculator on projectorcentral, it says that in the 70s, it was 2.35:1, but nowadays it is 2.39:1 BUT CALLED 2.40:1 ??










So what format is correct and what format do you recommend for CIH (and why)?


Cheers,

Jacob


----------



## Jacob B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/15534358
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben, as well as Cliff and Mike:
> 
> 
> How big a screen (SMX AT 2.4:1) will a Panny 3000 light up sufficiently with min. zoom / long throw distance in a room with no ambient light and black and deep bourgondy walls and ceiling?
> 
> 
> I want to use min. zoom in order to be prepared for a future anamorphic lens upgrade, but also to keep the projector away from the audience and preferably behind the drywall rearwall I plan to put up 18' 4" from the screen (and project through a hole). Behind that wall I am planning to have the HT electronics, the home network switch, server, power converters (220 V to 110 V), as well as some storage boxes my wife cant throw out
> 
> 
> I would like to place the projector just behind the rear wall to keep the room clean and quiet, but that is 18' 8" throw, which gives a screen size 47" x 113"
> 
> If I place the projector on a shelf inside/through the wall, with the lens level with the front of the wall, it will be a 18' 4" throw giving a 46" x 111" screen.
> 
> With the 1.12 gain of the SMX AT screen, the projector-central calculator tells me I am pushing it with the light level with both screen sizes at that throw range - 12 fL.
> 
> 
> However, if I move up to 2.0 zoom and 12' 9" throw distance, I get 18 fL of brightness. But using the wide angel 2.0 zoom I can't upgrade to an anamorphic lense, only use zoom (which I will initially) for 2.4:1 to 16:9 shifting. On top of that, I now have the projector hanging right between the two rows.
> 
> 
> Additionally, I don't know whether the Projector central fL calculations use max. lumen output or video optimized lumen output.
> 
> 
> Just to give a reference - I am used to a bright screen, as my current setup is a Sanyo Z4 in video optimized settings with a Dalite Hi Power 39" x 92" screen (gain 2.8). The current room does not have the dark walls and ceiling, though.
> 
> 
> Help really needed.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jacob
> 
> 
> P.s. Ruben, I emailed this as well, just FYI.


*Cliff,* being an owner of a Panny 3000 and a SMX screen, what are your thoughts on this? And what is you seating distance?

*Mike,* are you any further in your considerations on SMX screen size with the Panny, as well as seating distance thoughts?


Cheers,

Jacob


----------



## andreasdoerner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Klaus* /forum/post/15596950
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> 
> Where can I buy SMX AT materiel online send to Europe??? I need screen materiel at aprox. 140"x60"



Hi Ruben,


is it possible te get the ProMAsk Four-Way Masking System without the screen material? 2.35:1 Aspect Ratio Sizing 140" screen image width (I got my screen material a couple of years ago and need just the rest).

Where can i order it from and how much would that be. I live in Germany.


By the way, as you know already, You do have a wonderful Home Theater and i have been following it since the end of 2005.


One more thing. Are you going to put the smx online forum back on? The link on your homepage is not working any more.


----------



## Mark P

We're building a guest house to replace our exsisting one and since best buy had the Epson 6100s for dirt cheap aroup Christmas time I figured why not throw one in the basement of new guest house and make a 14' x 30' theater.


I got my 11' , 2.35:1 SmX screen last week and was completely blown away with the quality compared to the 15' Stewart I already have.


So simple to put together I didnt even need any tools, SmX sends you everything included to get the screen hung.


The final product is more than I could have even imagined and the sound and picture is perfection even as close as 8' away ( seating will start at 12' and at this distance its amazing)


I truly wish SmX was around 3 years ago when I bought that Stewart, probably impossible to get rid of a screen that size.


Framers are almost done with house, in a month I should have some pictures


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/15661796
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> What screen format is the current generation of Cinemascope movies using - 2.35:1, 2.37:1, 2.39:1 or 2.40:1 ?
> 
> 
> I is quit confusing - on most DVDs it says 2.40:1, but people still talk about 2.35:1 as cinemascope.
> 
> On the projector calculator on projectorcentral, it says that in the 70s, it was 2.35:1, but nowadays it is 2.39:1 BUT CALLED 2.40:1 ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what format is correct and what format do you recommend for CIH (and why)?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jacob



Hi Jacob,


Commercial cinemas here in the US use a majority of 1.85:1 and 2.39:1 screens in their theaters. If you plan on doing an anamorphic lens with a scaler then we usually recommend 2.37:1 (16/9 x 4/3 = 64/27 = 2.37) aspect ratio for fixed screens due to how it fills the screen.


To give you an idea:

A 120" wide 2.35:1 screen is 51" tall, a 2.37:1 screen is 50.75" tall and a 2.40:1 screen is 50" tall. So as you can see there is only a 1" height difference between 2.35:1 and 2.40:1.


Read below:


Cinemascope - 2.35:1 to 2.55:1 was once the most commonly used method of filming movies because its only major requirement was a special CinemaScope projector lens. This lens was and still is available at many movie theatres. CinemaScope was originally created by 20th Century Fox, but it is no longer in use in its original format.


The 2.55:1 ratio was pretty much dead by 1957 when the last holdout, Fox, adopted magoptical over mag-only prints. From that point until the early 1970s a standard of 2.35:1 was used; however, there is usually slight matting in theatres which results in a theatrical aspect ratio closer to 2.40:1. All of the Star Wars movies and even the 1997 animated version of Anastasia were filmed in CinemaScope, as were classics like The Robe and 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## Jacob B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/15665272
> 
> 
> Hi Jacob,
> 
> 
> Commercial cinemas here in the US use a majority of 1.85:1 and 2.39:1 screens in their theaters. If you plan on doing an anamorphic lens with a scaler then we usually recommend 2.37:1 (16/9 x 4/3 = 64/27 = 2.37) aspect ratio for fixed screens due to how it fills the screen.
> 
> 
> To give you an idea:
> 
> A 120" wide 2.35:1 screen is 51" tall, a 2.37:1 screen is 50.75" tall and a 2.40:1 screen is 50" tall. So as you can see there is only a 1" height difference between 2.35:1 and 2.40:1.



Ruben,

Excuse my ignorance, but you will have to explain the reason for why 2.37 is better "due to how it fills the screen" - I don't see the logic.









Why would it matter that 4/3 x 16/9 = 2.37? Why would it matter that the used cinemascope ratio is 1.33 times wider than 16:9 which is 1.33 times wider than 4:3 = 1.33? I am not stretching in both directions, only stretching from 16:9 to 2.37-2.40.

Am I missing something here?









Why not pick the ratio the movies are made in (1920 x 800, or ?)


The planned anamorphic lense is the prismasonic H5000.

Is the reason that the lenses are only made for stretches up to 1.33 of the original image? Is this a factor with the Prismasonic's variable stretch?


My current screen is 2.35:1 (92" wide) and I often experience that the movies are wider than that - at least an inch of overscan in each side, or almost an inch shorter if I don't overscan the sides. This is using zoom. I used to have a Prismasonic H500, but I sold it due to CA and lack of sharpness.


Cheers,

Jacob


----------



## Klaus

The anamorphic lense is made for 4:3 to 16:9 thats why you go for this, 1.333333, as a multiplier. Now you just go for the next level 16:9x1.333... Is this understandable written, even that I am a danish guy..;-) next time we go ultra cinema wide (UCW) 2.35 times 1.33??? I fully understand your doubt but remember if you got a CRT you can get the RIGHT scope with no wrong AR at all. 2.37 is best for LCD with lence, and please correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## Jacob B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Klaus* /forum/post/15666111
> 
> 
> The anamorphic lense is made for 4:3 to 16:9 thats why you go for this, 1.333333, as a multiplier. Now you just go for the next level 16:9x1.333... Is this understandable written, even that I am a danish guy..;-) next time we go ultra cinema wide (UCW) 2.35 times 1.33??? I fully understand your doubt but remember if you got a CRT you can get the RIGHT scope with no wrong AR at all. 2.37 is best for LCD with lence, and please correct me if I am wrong...



Does this hold true for the Prismasonic variable lenses - is 1.3333 also the largest factor they can stretch?


Jacob


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/15667682
> 
> 
> Does this hold true for the Prismasonic variable lenses - is 1.3333 also the largest factor they can stretch?
> 
> 
> Jacob



From Prismasonic

_"With variable Prismasonic lens one can adjust the picture width to match the screen perfectly no matter if the screen ratio is 2.35:1, 2.37:1 or even 2.40:1. This is not possible with the fixed moveable lens system.


If the movable fixed lens introduces any horizontal or vertical offset, it will be shown as an asymmetric location for the 16:9 image on 2.37:1 screen, after moving the lens away from the beam. Since the variable Prismasonic lens has the same optics always in front of the beam, this offset is will be same both for 2.37:1 and 16:9 movies, and thus the perfect location for images of all aspect ratios is maintained on the 2.37:1 screen."_


Best,

Ruben


----------



## sbwright

Ruben could you pm me your list of Canadian distributors in Ontario.


Thanks


----------



## kbmcdowell

We are considering a large screen at our church using an AT fabric. I have been looking at the SmX Cineweave, but did not get a response yet from the company on my inquiry about maximum installation size. Do you know how large a screen can go? We are looking at 36 ft long by 10 ft high. If SmX can not do it, do any of you have an alternative solution? The screen is going in front of all our organ's amplified speakers.


----------



## CINERAMAX

Holly Screen!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbmcdowell* /forum/post/15697954
> 
> 
> We are considering a large screen at our church using an AT fabric. I have been looking at the SmX Cineweave, but did not get a response yet from the company on my inquiry about maximum installation size. Do you know how large a screen can go? We are looking at 36 ft long by 10 ft high. If SmX can not do it, do any of you have an alternative solution? The screen is going in front of all our organ's amplified speakers.



Hi kbmcdowell,


I apologize but it looks as if we never received your inquiry. We can make a seamless screen that size no problem with the CineWeave HD. Are you emailing [email protected] ? If you can PM me your email address I will contact you directly.


Best regards

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerpawgt* /forum/post/15710234
> 
> 
> I thought I'd post this here before submitting a listing in the classifieds since there may be someone in the Michigan area considering an SMX screen. I've decided to change direction with my home theater and instead go with a 2.35 SMX screen. I purchased 3 yards of Cineweave in the early days, then snapped up a 92" wide viewable 16x9 Proline frame when Ruben first launched his company. I don't think 92" is a standard frame size anymore. Everything has been safely stored in a spare bedroom while I worked on the theater design and construction in my spare time. I no longer have the original shipping carton for the frame so local pickup would be needed. If there is anyone interested or knows of someone please PM and I can provide more info.



Hi Tigerpawgt,


If you are looking to stay with the 92" width but change from 16:9 to the 2.35:1 aspect ratio, you can modify your existing frame to get the aspect ratio you want. You would just need to modify the sides and I can tell you how to do it or we can send you two new side pieces to get the 2.35:1 aspect ratio.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbwright* /forum/post/15689991
> 
> 
> Ruben could you pm me your list of Canadian distributors in Ontario.
> 
> 
> Thanks



PM Sent.


Ruben


----------



## shawnwalters

Do you guys notice any video quality loss/issues with the weave SMX screen? I'm thinking of going to a 137" SMX Proline with a JVC RS10 - will it be bright enough to compensate for the "holes" in the screen?


----------



## sbwright




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/15714246
> 
> 
> PM Sent.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Thanks Ruben


----------



## ebr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnwalters* /forum/post/15718264
> 
> 
> Do you guys notice any video quality loss/issues with the weave SMX screen? I'm thinking of going to a 137" SMX Proline with a JVC RS10 - will it be bright enough to compensate for the "holes" in the screen?



I guess this depends on what you're comparing it to but I think you will be surprised. Will you have a light-controlled environment?


This stuff has been around for three years now and I can't recall a single person saying "I tried the SMX and I didn't like it because it was too dull/dim". In fact, I'm the only one I know of who tried it and didn't use it initially (due to moire') but I am using it now.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnwalters* /forum/post/15718264
> 
> 
> Do you guys notice any video quality loss/issues with the weave SMX screen? I'm thinking of going to a 137" SMX Proline with a JVC RS10 - will it be bright enough to compensate for the "holes" in the screen?



Don't worry about the "holes" with regard to brighness. Instead, use the screen's spec'd gain (1.16x) when calculating brighness.


----------



## R Harkness

I just wanted to say (since this is also pertinent to SMX products): today I was in an AV store and they had on display a Stewart 4 way masking system. It was only about a 105" diag screen (guess...maybe a bit bigger) and it had standard masking that drew in from top/bottom (in other words, variable) and for side masking it offered only drop down masks for 4:3 material. It went for between $17,000 to $18,000 dollars!


Given what you get in the SMX pro-mask system with each of the 4 masks discretely controllable (not to mention AT material), at a much larger size for a similar price, it makes the SMX look like a bargain in comparison!


I know Stewart also makes a 4 way masking system where the side panels move in from the sides, but I'd be afraid to even ask how much that one costs (and I don't even know if each mask is discretely controllable like the SMX 4-way pro masking system).


I don't mean to dump on Stewart Filmscreen because I actually like their screen materials very much. In fact I'm going with the ST-130 material for my own set up.

But it's wild some times how much you pay for Stewart stuff vs other brands.


----------



## shawnwalters

Thanks for the help, I ended up buying a 2:35 150" wide Proline CineWeave. It's gonna be awesome


----------



## AndiTimer

Hello


does anyone use a SMX Screen with the Sony HW-10 projector and any issue with moiree?


thanks

Andi


----------



## Haroon Malik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/15738369
> 
> 
> I know Stewart also makes a 4 way masking system where the side panels move in from the sides, but I'd be afraid to even ask how much that one costs



It's the Director's Choice model and a 14' model will set you back about 5 JVC HD750s!







In other words, it costs more than a Sim2 C3X Lumis!


----------



## SmX

Since we are discussing masking systems I would like to take this opportunity to show you our new Black Hole Acoustically Transparent Mask Panel. This new mask panel is something special we have been working on for the past year and is absolutely incredible. It's acoustical transparency properties greatly out perform the other mask panels shown below while being just about as black as our velvet covered frames.


When you are watching dark scenes (night scenes, space scenes) in movies or television that is masked off, the lighter colored mask panels (shown below) are still visible if you are looking for them.


Our first generation mask panels were along the lines of Screen Research (as shown below) which were still slightly visible in these dark scenes. Our second generation mask panels were much better and darker than the other panels shown below but were still barely visible when you really try to look for them in dark scenes. Our new black hole audio transparent mask panels are now non existent in dark scenes.


Why does this matter? The projectors un-used projected black bars get masked off by these mask panels. Even though the projector is not suppose to be projecting light in this unused black area, light still gets through. In normal projected scenes this isn't a big deal because the brightness of the scene overpowers the strayed light in the masked area so the masks completely disappear.


The following picture shows the mask panels from SmX, Stewart and Screen Research all laid out side by side. This shot is unaltered besides being cropped, resized and text added to it.


We took these comparison pictures outdoors on a bright sunny afternoon in direct light so please understand that these mask panels are not normally this light colored under normal theater conditions. However, it does show you what happens when direct light hits the panels.











Here is the original photo that the swatches above were pulled from.











Ruben


----------



## shawnwalters

Sweet, now I know what to buy when my proline scope arrives


----------



## erkq

I have a DIY screen with your AT material (love it!). I was wondering if you offer the masking material for DIY'ers. It would be fun to design/build a masking system for my screen. You know... the hobbyist at work.


----------



## Jacob B

*Ruben,*

I am building a false wall to mount the SMX AT screen on, and I was planning to use black GOM around the screen. However, it seems much better to use your black hole AT materiel...

Will that be possible to get, when bought together with a SMX CineweaveHD screen?


By the way, can you (*Ruben*) make *recommendations* on false wall design to accommodate a procurve SMX CineweaveHD screen ?

I will have three tower speakers, as well as a SVS PB12 plus/2 behind it. The SVS in the right corner - most of it to the right of the screen itself, i.e. behind the black hole AT masking material 

Room width is 13.4 feet. Expected screen width 110" (2.4:1). Expected visible top of screen 63" above the floor. Ceiling at 8' - sloping walls start at 65" above the floor at 45 degrees, making the ceiling approx. 6' 8" wide compared to the 13.4' width at the floor.

*LAST, Does* *anyone* know which direction the SVS should face?

The plugs and switches as well as the three ports are on the "back", but with 2" of OC703 on the front wall as well as 17"x17"x24" OC703 triangles as bass traps in the corners - stacked from floor to ceiling - maybe the "back" should actually be facing toward the audience?

Please - only comment on this one if you know the SVS PB12 plus/2 construct.


----------



## goondog

Ruben.

Can you give us some more specs on the new masking panels.

Does this easily retrofit onto a proline frame?

If so, can they be automated anyway?


----------



## mapitc0

Sandman, I think /a competitor/ has attempted to release a direct competitor with its new /woven/ material. Have you had a chance to take a look at this material? I'm just curious what your thoughts are on it. It's obviously lacking in gain compared to the SMX material, but I was wondering if there were other distinguishing features of the SMX material that you could point me to. Sell me, please.




EDIT: PS, that blackout comparison shot is amazing. That's exactly the type of real life comparisons that sell me on the superiority of your products.


----------



## shawnwalters

My SMX came!!! 150" wide 2:35 CineWeave

















Thanks Jason, Ruben and Ray!! SMX has been amazing to deal with so far.



















Man this box is huge - 14' feet long! And it came on freight tractor trailer. He called me at the end of my driveway and said, uhh I can't get up there. So I walked down and he said I guess I'll help you carry it up


----------



## jamis

heh...


Nice pics shawn. Reminds me of the day my screen arrived (as well as my SVS PC-13 Ultra)...


----------



## shawnwalters

I copied you


----------



## Jason Turk

Welcome! Yeah those large ones are a pain to move around.







Good thing you had a nice driver...many of them tell you to come get it off the truck as technically they aren't obligated to help (very different from UPS/FedEX).


----------



## JoshMKiV

I purchased my frame back in 5/07 and my screen material in 3/07, so I think that I am close to one of the original purchasers. Just today we hung my screen.


I had an engineer with me, and he was BLOWN AWAY by the packaging and the directions (for the frame) - commenting on and on about how he wished he had technical writers with similar skills. From what I gather the packaging has only gotten better. I have never before purchased something where so much planning and care went in to the design and packaging. People should study this, it was that good.


Congrats on such a great job! We had intended to only hang the screen, but the screen looked so amazing on the wall that we thought we would toss an image up. It looked so good we watched the entire movie, image not even filling the screen 100% - sitting in folding chairs, and with almost no heat.


----------



## TOTALRASCAL

I also just put up my smx screen with jvc rs20 and isco 111 lens . What a picture... Better than i could have imagined. Smx builds a quality product with outstanding results. Ruben was very helpful in answering all my questions. 120in cinema curve screen with weave.


----------



## ksharp4

I have seen the screen comparisons Ruben you did with some of the other screens a while back like Screen Research (I have one). Have you seen the new fabric that Screen Excellence has? The weave is almost nonexistent. Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## Jacob B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/15780626
> 
> *Ruben,*
> 
> I am building a false wall to mount the SMX AT screen on, and I was planning to use black GOM around the screen. However, it seems much better to use your black hole AT materiel...
> 
> Will that be possible to get, when bought together with a SMX CineweaveHD screen?
> 
> 
> By the way, can you (*Ruben*) make *recommendations* on false wall design to accommodate a procurve SMX CineweaveHD screen ?
> 
> I will have three tower speakers, as well as a SVS PB12 plus/2 behind it. The SVS in the right corner - most of it to the right of the screen itself, i.e. behind the black hole AT masking material
> 
> Room width is 13.4 feet. Expected screen width 110" (2.4:1). Expected visible top of screen 63" above the floor. Ceiling at 8' - sloping walls start at 65" above the floor at 45 degrees, making the ceiling approx. 6' 8" wide compared to the 13.4' width at the floor.
> 
> *LAST, Does* *anyone* know which direction the SVS should face?
> 
> The plugs and switches as well as the three ports are on the "back", but with 2" of OC703 on the front wall as well as 17"x17"x24" OC703 triangles as bass traps in the corners - stacked from floor to ceiling - maybe the "back" should actually be facing toward the audience?
> 
> Please - only comment on this one if you know the SVS PB12 plus/2 construct.



Bumping this post in hope someone bites 


cheers,

Jacob


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> I am building a false wall to mount the SMX AT screen on, and I was planning to use black GOM around the screen. However, it seems much better to use your black hole AT materiel...
> 
> Will that be possible to get, when bought together with a SMX CineweaveHD screen?



I'm pretty sure we can arrange something.



> Quote:
> By the way, can you (*Ruben*) make *recommendations* on false wall design to accommodate a procurve SMX CineweaveHD screen ?
> 
> I will have three tower speakers, as well as a SVS PB12 plus/2 behind it. The SVS in the right corner - most of it to the right of the screen itself, i.e. behind the black hole AT masking material
> 
> Room width is 13.4 feet. Expected screen width 110" (2.4:1). Expected visible top of screen 63" above the floor. Ceiling at 8' - sloping walls start at 65" above the floor at 45 degrees, making the ceiling approx. 6' 8" wide compared to the 13.4' width at the floor.



You will just need to build a normal false wall in the same fashion as for a flat screen. You can see some ideas *HERE* 


Build your wall like in the link above and make the window opening 6" smaller than the screens viewable height and the width of the window can be about 2" - 4" smaller than the viewable screen width if you are placing all three speakers behind the screen .


Once you place your order, you will get a shop drawing indicating the precise bracket mounting positions for your screen.



> Quote:
> *LAST, Does* *anyone* know which direction the SVS should face?
> 
> The plugs and switches as well as the three ports are on the "back", but with 2" of OC703 on the front wall as well as 17"x17"x24" OC703 triangles as bass traps in the corners - stacked from floor to ceiling - maybe the "back" should actually be facing toward the audience?
> 
> Please - only comment on this one if you know the SVS PB12 plus/2 construct.



I never used an SVS sub but I will comment based on other subs I used in the past. I'm pretty sure the ports can fire directly into 2" 703 as long as there is enough breathing space between the sub and the wall. It shouldn't change the output of the sub. You can also face the port towards the bass trap if the sub is sitting in the center between the bass traps.


The best thing to do is to get all your treatments and speakers in place and get something like Room EQ Wizard or R plus D (if you're not using Audyssey) to get some readings on your room. You may have to move your sub around to tune the room correctly.


Ruben


----------



## Jacob B

thanks ruben


----------



## JoshMKiV

Ruben - Can you send me any info on the previously mentioned manual masking "inserts"?


Thanks!


Josh


----------



## ebr

I had an SVS12/2 before I went crazy and built my own sub. I had mine sideways on the stage but Ruben is right. As long as there is adequate room for air movement around the ports, the direction they are facing will have no impact on the sound. The sound will radiate from the source as a sphere.


----------



## Jacob B

thanks ebr


jacob


----------



## SmX

We attempted to have a photo shoot today with a ProMask-curv featuring the new Black Hole AT masks. No matter how much light we had in the room it was impossible to capture pictures showing details due to how much light the masks and frame reject. This was the only angle out of all the pictures we took that showed the texture of the new mask panels.


This was picture was captured in a room lit up like a hospital with 4 - 400 Watt HIDs directly above the ProMask system as well as filler light in front of it. Straight on, the mask panels are the same color as the velvet finish.



















(Reef and clown fish were Photoshopped in)


Ruben


----------



## xyzTO

Hey Ruben, does the SMX logo on the bottom of the screen come off, if someone finds it distracting for example?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshMKiV* /forum/post/15850674
> 
> 
> Ruben - Can you send me any info on the previously mentioned manual masking "inserts"?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Josh



Hi Josh,


These mask panels are fixed panels that you insert into a track on our ProLine and ProCurv fixed screens. They will come in a set for which ever aspect ratios you prefer. You insert them into the center of the frame and slide them to the side. You have two panels for each aspect ratio. So if you have a 2.35:1, 2.37:1 or 2.40:1 native screen, you can add panels to mask off the black bars on the sides when watching 1.85:1, 1.78:1 or 1.33:1 projected content.


These mask panels will be available in either solid or acoustically transparent.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xyzTO* /forum/post/15896115
> 
> 
> Hey Ruben, does the SMX logo on the bottom of the screen come off, if someone finds it distracting for example?



Hi,


You can order a system without one. However the very small badge has a flat finish and is unseen while viewing projected content.


Ruben


----------



## xyzTO

Hey Ruben,


I have a screen on order. It seems you are using the new black hole material for the frame also. Is that correct?


The screen I ordered is 16 x 9. Is it possible to get horizonal masking panels?


----------



## shawnwalters

The week has come where I'll be assembling and installing my SMX.










I just read through the instruction manual and it seems extremely detailed which is great.










My question pertains to the Moire test. I have the Digital Video Essentials calibration disc on blu ray. Should I be using one of the test patterns on that to determine if there is Moire? I noticed the manual said:


"Most people rotate the screen material as much as the frame allows and this method usually works for every- one."


I take it this means if I can't determine whether there is Moire present, that rotating the screen as much as the frame will allow is a safe bet?


Thanks,

Shawn


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnwalters* /forum/post/15943468
> 
> 
> I take it this means if I can't determine whether there is Moire present, that rotating the screen as much as the frame will allow is a safe bet?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shawn



When I was building my screen I read that 15 degrees should do it. That's what I did and it's just fine.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xyzTO* /forum/post/15909915
> 
> 
> Hey Ruben,
> 
> 
> I have a screen on order. It seems you are using the new black hole material for the frame also. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> The screen I ordered is 16 x 9. Is it possible to get horizonal masking panels?



Hi,


Our frame uses another type of black hole velvet that is different from our AT masks but both are really close in blackness. We don't offer the fixed masks for native 16:9 screens as of yet. Only 2.40, 2.37, 2.35 and 1.85 native screens accept the manual mask panels to mask all the constant image height aspect ratio's.


The masks shown a few posts above are for our ProMask automated masking systems which now all come standard with our new acoustically transparent black hole mask panels.

The fixed mask panels we offer for the ProLine and ProCurv are something different.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnwalters* /forum/post/15943468
> 
> 
> The week has come where I'll be assembling and installing my SMX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read through the instruction manual and it seems extremely detailed which is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question pertains to the Moire test. I have the Digital Video Essentials calibration disc on blu ray. Should I be using one of the test patterns on that to determine if there is Moire? I noticed the manual said:
> 
> 
> "Most people rotate the screen material as much as the frame allows and this method usually works for every- one."
> 
> 
> I take it this means if I can't determine whether there is Moire present, that rotating the screen as much as the frame will allow is a safe bet?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shawn



Hi Shawn,


You can disregard that moiré test, that is no longer needed with the CineWeave HD. We need to update the manuals accordingly. For future proof projector upgrades (up to 4-8k resolution), just rotate the screen surface at the maximum degree and that will do the trick.


Ruben


----------



## shawnwalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/15953798
> 
> 
> Hi Shawn,
> 
> 
> You can disregard that moiré test, that is no longer needed with the CineWeave HD. We need to update the manuals accordingly. For future proof projector upgrades (up to 4-8k resolution), just rotate the screen surface at the maximum degree and that will do the trick.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Awesome thanks for the info


----------



## shawnwalters

I didn't do the screen part yet, but I assembled and hung the frame. Had to carry it around the house, wouldn't fit down the stairs. It's huge


----------



## shawnwalters

Today I set up my SMX. It was much easier to assemble and attach the screen surface than I thought it would be. The build quality of the frame is top notch and the screen itself it amazing. I'm extremely happy with it







Definitely worth the money.


Quick handheld snapshots I took right after hanging it.


----------



## SmX

Looking good Shawn! What projector are you using on that 150" wide screen? Looks like it is lighting it up good. Also what color is the wall behind your screen? The wall should be black.


Ruben


----------



## shawnwalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/15988900
> 
> 
> Looking good Shawn! What projector are you using on that 150" wide screen? Looks like it is lighting it up good. Also what color is the wall behind your screen? The wall should be black.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Thanks Ruben. The projector is a JVC RS10. I absolutely love the screen










The wall is black - that's all linacoustic behind there, it's just the color temperature of the shot was bad because I don't know how to use my camera in low light areas.


----------



## shawnwalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/15988900
> 
> 
> Looking good Shawn! What projector are you using on that 150" wide screen? Looks like it is lighting it up good. Also what color is the wall behind your screen? The wall should be black.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Here are some better screenshots


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnwalters* /forum/post/15992219
> 
> 
> Here are some better screenshots



I like scrolling through and watching the surrounding room change colors with the screen, neat effect. ^_^


----------



## Razor1911

I contacted SMX and they say that they are not selling just the AT material. You have to buy the complete screen with the frame. Is there anyone else that is selling the cineweave material or something close to it? I see all kinds of posts earlier in the thread with people who have just the material.


----------



## Haroon Malik

Slightly off-topic.


There's a very nice article on electronic house about Ruben Ortiz and how he converted his two car garage into a fabulous DIY home cinema. It's worth a read. Well done Ruben.










Here's the link:

http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...creen_company/ 












Reading this brought back good memories of following Ruben's massive DIY Home Theatre Construction thread on a daily basis taking the journey along with Ruben through AVS.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Razor1911* /forum/post/16078544
> 
> 
> I contacted SMX and they say that they are not selling just the AT material. You have to buy the complete screen with the frame. Is there anyone else that is selling the cineweave material or something close to it? I see all kinds of posts earlier in the thread with people who have just the material.



They sold the material a few years ago. That's when a bunch of us got "lucky". I have a 120" wide 16:9 that hangs in the air with no frame or border of any kind. It's very cool and unfortunately not an available option from SMX. I really like "just the image" suspended in mid-air.


----------



## Briands

I had thought about this option in the past... Do you have any pictures ... I'd like to see how this looks... maybe the way to go for my next theater...


----------



## SmX

As previously requested above, here are some pictures of our audio transparent ProPanels for our ProLine and ProCurv fixed screens.


Our ProPanels are available in sets of any requested aspect ratios and seamlessly mask our ProLine and ProCurv fixed screens exclusively. Our ProPanels are available as solid or audio transparent with our new black hole mask material.


Shown in the pictures below is a native 2.37:1 ProCurv being masked to 1.33:1 (4:3).


Standard available ProPanel sets include masking of 1.78:1, 1.85:1 and 1.33:1











Ruben


----------



## shawnwalters

Those looks pretty nice. Are they expensive?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnwalters* /forum/post/16100633
> 
> 
> Those looks pretty nice. Are they expensive?



Not at all, you can get more details on the *ProPanels HERE* 


Ruben


----------



## aquafire

Please pm me distributors in Ontario Canada.


thanks!


----------



## JoshMKiV

Can't wait to get my manual masking panels!


----------



## skydiverfloyd

Is there a screen available in electric or pull down? I looked at the website but looked like everything was fixed.


Thanks

Jack


----------



## amillians

Ruben,


To clarify on the new ProPanels, you purchase a pair for each desired AR, correct? So if I wanted to mask a 2.37 down to 1.85 *and* 1.78, I'd buy a 2.37->1.85 ProPanel pair *and* a 2.37->1.78 ProPanel pair?


----------



## jamis

On my SMX screen, the cineweave is splined into the channel that puts the material flush with the frame (there is no gap between the material and the back of the frame).


Does the material have to be moved back to the channel that is usually used for optional blackout material to make use of the masking panels?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amillians* /forum/post/16128346
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> To clarify on the new ProPanels, you purchase a pair for each desired AR, correct? So if I wanted to mask a 2.37 down to 1.85 *and* 1.78, I'd buy a 2.37->1.85 ProPanel pair *and* a 2.37->1.78 ProPanel pair?



Correct. So if you have a 2.35, 2.37 or 2.40 native aspect ratio ProLine or ProCurv fixed screen, you can specify a ProPanel set for masking 1.78 (16:9) a ProPanel set for 1.33 (4:3) and another set for 1.85.


We will also have ProPanels available for native 1.78 (16:9) ProLine fixed screens next week. They will mask for 1.33 (4:3) = (side masks) and 1.85:1, 2.35 =(top and bottom masks).


We can also manufacture ProPanels for any other specific aspect ratio requested.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamis* /forum/post/16128721
> 
> 
> On my SMX screen, the cineweave is splined into the channel that puts the material flush with the frame (there is no gap between the material and the back of the frame).
> 
> 
> Does the material have to be moved back to the channel that is usually used for optional blackout material to make use of the masking panels?



Hi Jamis,


Correct. Plus we supply a track kit to slide and lock the ProPanels in place so there is no risk of popping the screen surface out of the T-Spline channel or damaging the screen surface.


Existing ProLine and ProCurv owners will have to get a replacement screen surface from us to utilize these new ProPanels. New screen orders will have to specify if they intend on doing the ProPanels in the future so we can prepare the frame for it.


Ruben


----------



## jamis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/16129810
> 
> 
> Hi Jamis,
> 
> 
> Correct. Plus we supply a track kit to slide and lock the ProPanels in place so there is no risk of popping the screen surface out of the T-Spline channel or damaging the screen surface.
> 
> 
> Existing ProLine and ProCurv owners will have to get a replacement screen surface from us to utilize these new ProPanels. New screen orders will have to specify if they intend on doing the ProPanels in the future so we can prepare the frame for it.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Thanks for the reply, Ruben.


I assume there is an added cost for the replacement screen material for existing customers?


I am very excited about these panels. I am seriously considering them for masking my 2.37:1 screen down to 16:9 (no need for 4:3) later this year.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skydiverfloyd* /forum/post/16123014
> 
> 
> Is there a screen available in electric or pull down? I looked at the website but looked like everything was fixed.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,


Please check your PMs


Ruben


----------



## Taz1

Hello Ruben,


I have sent you an email this morning regarding 120" 2:35 AT curved screen.

I am planning on getting Panasonic 3000U. Do you think I should go with 2:35, 2:37 or 2:40? my room size is 19'W X 22'L 8'H.


Thanks


Tas


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Taz1* /forum/post/16155211
> 
> 
> Hello Ruben,
> 
> 
> I have sent you an email this morning regarding 120" 2:35 AT curved screen.
> 
> I am planning on getting Panasonic 3000U. Do you think I should go with 2:35, 2:37 or 2:40? my room size is 19'W X 22'L 8'H.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Tas



Hi Tas,


Are you using an anamorphic lens and scaler with your 3000U?


Ruben


----------



## Taz1

I will not be using any attachments or scalers.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Taz1* /forum/post/16155843
> 
> 
> I will not be using any attachments or scalers.



So you plan on zooming the projector in and out for 2.35 and 1.78 content, correct?


Do you plan on getting an anamorphic lens in the future? If not, why are you considering a curved screen? Curved screens are mostly used to correct anamorphic lens distortion. If you use a curved screen without an anamorphic lens you will get a little barrel distortion which is the opposite of the bow tie distortion anamorphic lenses create.


Ruben


----------



## Taz1

You are correct. I was just going to zoom in. I wasn't aware that I needed AL in order for me to project on a curved screen. That goes to show you how much I Know about the products.







I guess I will be looking at the AT 120-130" Screen.


----------



## Baenwort

Hello Ruben,


Do you have any plans to let people who purchased a ProLine frame before these manual masks were available purchase more screen material? I trimmed mine to short to move the screen to the outer set of channels when I originally did the installation as the impression I received at the time was that the masking setup was going to attach or clip to the outside of the frame.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baenwort* /forum/post/16156805
> 
> 
> Hello Ruben,
> 
> 
> Do you have any plans to let people who purchased a ProLine frame before these manual masks were available purchase more screen material? I trimmed mine to short to move the screen to the outer set of channels when I originally did the installation as the impression I received at the time was that the masking setup was going to attach or clip to the outside of the frame.



Hi,


Yes, just give us the serial # on the back of the ProLine or ProCurv frame or your name and address and we will get you a replacement.


Ruben


----------



## SmX

Here is a side view of the ProPanels being installed in a 120" wide 2.37 ProCurv...


----------



## mapitc0

Are you guys still working on a higher gain material?


----------



## Briands

Hey Ruben, any chance to buy material sans frame? I am in limbo as to size and AR. My current hole is for a 80" 16:9 but would like to live with a 108 wide 2.40 for a while before I decide if the extra construction (tear down current false wall, etc) is worth the effort. So I would l would like to get the material for the larger screen as a trial and then I can build out whichever frame I settle on.


Thanks!


----------



## Taz1

Ruben,

you got PM.


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Briands* /forum/post/16165527
> 
> 
> Hey Ruben, any chance to buy material sans frame? I am in limbo as to size and AR. My current hole is for a 80" 16:9 but would like to live with a 108 wide 2.40 for a while before I decide if the extra construction (tear down current false wall, etc) is worth the effort. So I would l would like to get the material for the larger screen as a trial and then I can build out whichever frame I settle on.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



For myself, 80" at 2.4 wouldn't cut it. I thought my 106" 1.78 screen seemed larger than life (10 ft from the front row) and it seems so completely NORMAL now. Tear down and never wonder!


Though I'm sure Ruben will have his own two cents.


----------



## bat3329

Ruben,


I've been in contact with your sales folks, and found out that you no longer sell just the screen material.


Any chance you will change this policy for those of us that have other framing techniques and will not use the SMX frame?


I'm really interested in your screen product, but I don't want to throw away a perfectly good SMX frame and don't want to pay for a frame I'll be throwing away.


Anyway, I'm really hoping you'll consider selling the screen material as a separate item. I think you'll find a bunch of us out there willing to jump in and buy.


Please let me know if this will be an option.


Thanks

Brett


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bat3329* /forum/post/16173510
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> I've been in contact with your sales folks, and found out that you no longer sell just the screen material.
> 
> 
> Any chance you will change this policy for those of us that have other framing techniques and will not use the SMX frame?
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in your screen product, but I don't want to throw away a perfectly good SMX frame and don't want to pay for a frame I'll be throwing away.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm really hoping you'll consider selling the screen material as a separate item. I think you'll find a bunch of us out there willing to jump in and buy.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if this will be an option.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brett




Hi Brett,


If you already own a ProLine frame, we will get you the screen surface no problem.


email me directly or PM me your email and I will get you set up.


Ruben


----------



## rboster

Ruben:


I got the email last week concerning your new manual masking system. Terrific idea and looks like a well thought out product. Would it work on other companies curved scope frames. I think I read you have a tracking/kit to modify the version of the older SMX frames....could that kit work on other companies frames too.


Sorry to say I was a "beta" tester for a another companies scope frame and have an investment in my frame, which would be tough to recapture, so buying an tirely new frame probably isn't an option.


What are your thoughts?


Thanks

Ron


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/16188573
> 
> 
> Ruben:
> 
> 
> I got the email last week concerning your new manual masking system. Terrific idea and looks like a well thought out product. Would it work on other companies curved scope frames. I think I read you have a tracking/kit to modify the version of the older SMX frames....could that kit work on other companies frames too.
> 
> 
> Sorry to say I was a "beta" tester for a another companies scope frame and have an investment in my frame, which would be tough to recapture, so buying an tirely new frame probably isn't an option.
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ron



Hi Ron,


Unfortunately the ProPanels only work for our screens. However we are working on a add on ProPanel masking solution that will work for all flat screens and will be inexpensive as well.


Ruben


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/16207384
> 
> 
> Hi Ron,
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the ProPanels only work for our screens. However we are working on a add on ProPanel masking solution that will work for all flat screens and will be inexpensive as well.
> 
> 
> Ruben



That sounds great. Please let me know if you start producing a product for curved screens too (since that's what my current screen is).


Thanks of the reply


All the best

Ron


----------



## smiddleton5401

Hi Ruben,


This is my first theater and I am planning the screen size, riser, etc for my theater room and need some help.


My Room (Excluding Hallways, etc is 18' 10" Deep by 18' 3" Wide with two rows of four or five seats. The distance to the first row will be approx 11 to 12 feet but yet TBD. I have a diagram/layout if it will help.


Projector: Panasonic 3000

Sound: Klipsch THX Ultra 2 system - acoustically transparent


Light: None


I know there are others here with the SMX/Panasonic 3000 combination so if others have suggestions from their experience I'd love to hear it too.


I am 99% sold on the SMX ProCurve to maximize brightness but want the biggest size my room and projector will allow (my daily use tv is a 73"). How big is too big?


I'm open to your suggestions.


Thanks in advance


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smiddleton5401* /forum/post/16215654
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> 
> This is my first theater and I am planning the screen size, riser, etc for my theater room and need some help.
> 
> 
> My Room (Excluding Hallways, etc is 18' 10" Deep by 18' 3" Wide with two rows of four or five seats. The distance to the first row will be approx 11 to 12 feet but yet TBD. I have a diagram/layout if it will help.
> 
> 
> Projector: Panasonic 3000
> 
> Sound: Klipsch THX Ultra 2 system - acoustically transparent
> 
> 
> Light: None
> 
> 
> I know there are others here with the SMX/Panasonic 3000 combination so if others have suggestions from their experience I'd love to hear it too.
> 
> 
> I am 99% sold on the SMX ProCurve to maximize brightness but want the biggest size my room and projector will allow (my daily use tv is a 73"). How big is too big?
> 
> 
> I'm open to your suggestions.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi smiddleton,


The maximum width 2.35 screen I would use with the Panasonic 3000 is 130" in a light controlled room. That will give you around 11 - 12 FTL.

You may want to change the bulbs more frequently to keep the lumens up.


Are you planning on using an anamorphic lens? If not, a curved screen really isn't necessary. You will not gain anymore brightness with a curved screen opposed to a flat screen.


The increase in resolution and brightness comes from stretching/scaling the 2.35 black bars outside the projectors pixel panel and using the full panel for the projected content.


Ruben


----------



## korkster

Hi Ruben,


I have pretty much the same question as Smiddleton regarding screen size and the Panny 3000. I'm going to be using the Pro Line series, but have been debating between the 110" width to 120" width with the front row about 10"6" away. When you say 130" maximum are you talking diagonal or actual width? And would you mind sending me a PM with the price of each, including the new masking panels? Thanks.


Korkster


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *korkster* /forum/post/16225488
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> 
> I have pretty much the same question as Smiddleton regarding screen size and the Panny 3000. I'm going to be using the Pro Line series, but have been debating between the 110" width to 120" width with the front row about 10"6" away. When you say 130" maximum are you talking diagonal or actual width? And would you mind sending me a PM with the price of each, including the new masking panels? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Korkster



I know this was directed to Ruben, but I love my 120" wide SMX screen from a 10' back front row. It works especially well with the speakers behind the screen at the AT material allows. But that's about as large as I'd go.


----------



## Zigrivers

Hi there -


Quick question for those more familiar with these situations.


I've decided on the Epson 7500UB and I've been researching the type of screen that I should get and stumbled across this thread. I've been really impressed with the feedback from folks on the SmX screen. I know for my budget I will need to go with the Proline Fixed Flat screen and then I'll probably pick up the panels for the manual masking solution.


My question is on the screen size I should go with. I want to get the largest possible screen I can for my room, without going overboard. My front row is about 10.5 to 11 feet from the screen. I have two rows of 6 in my theater - the second row will be 7 feet away from the front row.


My two questions are:


What size screen would you recommend I go with?


And, how will the SmX screen perform with the Epson 7500UB?


Thanks for any help you guys can provide! These forums are amazing!


Also - my theater room is a completely light controlled room - no ambient light issues to worry about.


----------



## jamis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq* /forum/post/16225540
> 
> 
> I know this was directed to Ruben, but I love my 120" wide SMX screen from a 10' back front row. It works especially well with the speakers behind the screen at the AT material allows. But that's about as large as I'd go.



My front row is at 11' and we have an 129" wide SMX ProLine. It works well for us.


----------



## Zigrivers

Are there plans for a high gain AT SmX screen in the near future?


Based on my research and my situation, it looks like I need an AT screen with around 1.3 gain (ideally). As I understand it the SmX Proline screens are pretty close to a neutral gain screen?


My situation is I am looking to do a 16:9 AT Screen at 120" to 130" with a JVC RS20 in a completely light controlled room.


I'm hearing that given the size of the screen I want to do that the JVC will not be bright enough without some gain (or that it will be okay initially, but then as the bulb gets some use and dims, I will become unhappy with the brightness of the image).


Unfortunately, I kind of already sold myself on the SmX screens and have spent a lot of time reviewing users reviews and any other online information I could find, so I'm having a hard time considering something else.







But, in the end, I have to get something that will work for my application.


I would appreciate any feedback that users with similar situations could provide as well as whether or not SmX is coming out with a higher gain solution in the near future?


Thanks!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zigrivers* /forum/post/16245069
> 
> 
> Are there plans for a high gain AT SmX screen in the near future?
> 
> 
> Based on my research and my situation, it looks like I need an AT screen with around 1.3 gain (ideally). As I understand it the SmX Proline screens are pretty close to a neutral gain screen?
> 
> 
> My situation is I am looking to do a 16:9 AT Screen at 120" to 130" with a JVC RS20 in a completely light controlled room.
> 
> 
> I'm hearing that given the size of the screen I want to do that the JVC will not be bright enough without some gain (or that it will be okay initially, but then as the bulb gets some use and dims, I will become unhappy with the brightness of the image).
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I kind of already sold myself on the SmX screens and have spent a lot of time reviewing users reviews and any other online information I could find, so I'm having a hard time considering something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, in the end, I have to get something that will work for my application.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any feedback that users with similar situations could provide as well as whether or not SmX is coming out with a higher gain solution in the near future?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Zigrivers,


There are allot of people here on AVS using the RS20 with a 120" wide 16:9 SmX screen. No one has been unsatisfied with the brightness of the combo. With that combo you should see about 13 - 14 FTL off the screen.


Check out QueenDVD2 she has a pretty big thread here in the Dedicated Theater Construction area. She is using a 130" wide SmX ProLine screen with the RS-20.


One of my previous projectors was an Optoma H79 and I was only getting about 8 FTL on my 130" wide scope screen. The image was not dim at all to me or my guests. However once the bulb dropped to 50% of its power then I would change it. I calculated the cost of the bulb life and it came up to be .30 cents per movie when I changed it opposed to .22 cents.


If you get an SMX screen an you are not satisfied with the brightness you may return it no problem.


Ruben


----------



## smiddleton5401




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/16224137
> 
> 
> Hi smiddleton,
> 
> 
> The maximum width 2.35 screen I would use with the Panasonic 3000 is 130" in a light controlled room. That will give you around 11 - 12 FTL.
> 
> You may want to change the bulbs more frequently to keep the lumens up.
> 
> 
> Are you planning on using an anamorphic lens? If not, a curved screen really isn't necessary. You will not gain anymore brightness with a curved screen opposed to a flat screen.
> 
> 
> The increase in resolution and brightness comes from stretching/scaling the 2.35 black bars outside the projectors pixel panel and using the full panel for the projected content.
> 
> 
> Ruben



The room fits a 140" 2.35 or 2.40 screen perfectly. I know it is pushing the limits but would that be enough FTL ? Being easier to replace the projector than the screen I didn't want to sacrifice on the permanent piece (screen).


That being said, would you recommend going with the 2.40:1 or 2.35:1 assuming I will go with the masking panels to get as close as possible to the native 2.40 movies and mask to the others?


I thought the curved screen would keep more light off the walls which might help. I may one day "move up" to a projector/lens combo but mostly I like the immersion feeling of a curved screen. I would rather replace the projector as technology grows compared to the screen.


Thanks!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smiddleton5401* /forum/post/16253117
> 
> 
> The room fits a 140" 2.35 or 2.40 screen perfectly. I know it is pushing the limits but would that be enough FTL ? Being easier to replace the projector than the screen I didn't want to sacrifice on the permanent piece (screen).
> 
> 
> That being said, would you recommend going with the 2.40:1 or 2.35:1 assuming I will go with the masking panels to get as close as possible to the native 2.40 movies and mask to the others?
> 
> 
> I thought the curved screen would keep more light off the walls which might help. I may one day "move up" to a projector/lens combo but mostly I like the immersion feeling of a curved screen. I would rather replace the projector as technology grows compared to the screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Good choice on getting the right screen the first time. It seems like projectors change almost every six months so starting with the screen and working from there is the ideal choice. It's much easier to resell a small projector than a large screen when it's time to upgrade.


I think 140" is really pushing it with that projector and screen combo. If you are planning on doing an anamorphic lens in the future, go with 2.37:1 and the ProPanels to mask 16:9 and 1.33 if needed.


The ProCurv curved screen will help keep light off the side walls but that isn't going to increase the brightness but it will help focus the light towards the center of the room. The curved screen will help correct the bow tie distortion caused by the anamorphic lens. It will also create a more immersive movie experience on scope content.


Ruben


----------



## smiddleton5401

How much "barreling" should I expect from the Panny 3000 setup with the 130" or 140" 40' curved screen? Would a non-professional really notice it?


My bottom line question: is is worth it to go with the curved screen with slight barreling now and a more dramatic immersed picture, knowing I will eventually upgrade the projector to a lens setup?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smiddleton5401* /forum/post/16275230
> 
> 
> How much "barreling" should I expect from the Panny 3000 setup with the 130" or 140" 40' curved screen? Would a non-professional really notice it?
> 
> 
> My bottom line question: is is worth it to go with the curved screen with slight barreling now and a more dramatic immersed picture, knowing I will eventually upgrade the projector to a lens setup?



Hi smiddleton,


You will probably mostly notice it with a grid pattern up on the screen. You will also have to over-scan the projected image more than normal to fill the screen. If you plan on upgrading to an anamorphic lens in the future, I think the barrel effect may be something you can tolerate in the meantime. It's nothing the untrained eye will notice.


Ruben


----------



## viggnesh

Hi Ruben, am from india and am in the process of completing my home theater...i need a SMX AT screen for 110 inches diagonal 16:9...can i get a made screen or the screen fabric for the above said size?? i have emailed SMX asking for a quote but i dint get a reply..can u please help me out?? thanks in advance..vignesh


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viggnesh* /forum/post/16312315
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben, am from india and am in the process of completing my home theater...i need a SMX AT screen for 110 inches diagonal 16:9...can i get a made screen or the screen fabric for the above said size?? i have emailed SMX asking for a quote but i dint get a reply..can u please help me out?? thanks in advance..vignesh



Hi Vignesh,


I apologize for that. Please PM me your email address and I will contact you directly.


Ruben


----------



## viggnesh

hi ruben,PM sent..please help me out with the details....thanks in advance,

Vignesh


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viggnesh* /forum/post/16334585
> 
> 
> hi ruben,PM sent..please help me out with the details....thanks in advance,
> 
> Vignesh



Hi Viggnesh,


I responded to your PM a few days ago.


Ruben


----------



## Gig103

Ruben (or anyone else with the Pro Panels),


Any chance of seeing a photo of a 2.35 (or 2.40 whichever you have) screen masked at 16:9? I'm looking into one of your screens, and trying to future-proof by planning for a CIH screen... and with the current AVS promotion it seems possible to do both!


I'd appreciate it!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gig103* /forum/post/16455279
> 
> 
> Ruben (or anyone else with the Pro Panels),
> 
> 
> Any chance of seeing a photo of our 2.35 (or 2.40 whichever you have) screen masked at 16:9? I'm looking into one of your screens, and trying to future-proof by planning for a CIH screen... and with the current AVS promotion it seems possible to do both!
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate it!



Hi Mike,


Here is a picture of our 120" wide 2.35:1 ProLine masked to 1.78:1 (16:9) with our ProPanels.











Ruben


----------



## Jacob B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/15849706
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure we can arrange something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will just need to build a normal false wall in the same fashion as for a flat screen. You can see some ideas *HERE*
> 
> 
> Build your wall like in the link above and make the window opening 6" smaller than the screens viewable height and the width of the window can be about 2" - 4" smaller than the viewable screen width if you are placing all three speakers behind the screen .
> 
> 
> Once you place your order, you will get a shop drawing indicating the precise bracket mounting positions for your screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never used an SVS sub but I will comment based on other subs I used in the past. I'm pretty sure the ports can fire directly into 2" 703 as long as there is enough breathing space between the sub and the wall. It shouldn't change the output of the sub. You can also face the port towards the bass trap if the sub is sitting in the center between the bass traps.
> 
> 
> The best thing to do is to get all your treatments and speakers in place and get something like Room EQ Wizard or R plus D (if you're not using Audyssey) to get some readings on your room. You may have to move your sub around to tune the room correctly.
> 
> 
> Ruben



I finally ordered a 110" wide 2.40:1 proline HD cineweave


----------



## turkeylord

3 years later and I am STILL kicking myself for not ordering material when it was available. The finished screens are WAY out of my league.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turkeylord* /forum/post/16466787
> 
> 
> 3 years later and I am STILL kicking myself for not ordering material when it was available. The finished screens are WAY out of my league.



Yes, it was a real gift, especially if you wanted to do something commercially unavailable like I did.


----------



## Greg_R

Can motorized masking be added to an SMX screen at a later time? I'm looking for a way of spreading out the cost...


----------



## Greg_R




> Quote:
> Can motorized masking be added to an SMX screen at a later time? I'm looking for a way of spreading out the cost...



Bump...


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg_R* /forum/post/16469200
> 
> 
> Can motorized masking be added to an SMX screen at a later time? I'm looking for a way of spreading out the cost...



Hi Greg,


We are working on a solution now for flat screens only (not curved), so the answer is yes. Plus you can order a ProLine screen now and trade it in for a masking system down the road as well. Have you seen the ProPanels ?


Ruben


----------



## SmX

Here is a video we shot last night of our 4-Way ProMask-Quad (please excuse the quality).

* PROMASK-QUAD 4 WAY MASKING *


----------



## shawnwalters

Man that motorized masking would be sweet


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnwalters* /forum/post/16497796
> 
> 
> Man that motorized masking would be sweet



Yeah... more entertainment value than some movies!


----------



## Haroon Malik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/16496348
> 
> 
> Here is a video we shot last night of our 4-Way ProMask-Quad (please excuse the quality).
> 
> * PROMASK-QUAD 4 WAY MASKING *



Very nice video. The product seems to be excellent. At one point in the video I though the white screen was floating on the black background rather than the masking doing its magic.


----------



## cinema mad

WOW ProMask system looks simply amazing!!!

Takes custom aspect ratios to A whole new level, The Screen Masking possibilites are endless with this promask system...


Cheers....


----------



## R Harkness

Yeah it's incredible. I'll be using a total zooming method with four way masking (cobbled together from other manufacturers). I intend to vary the image size however I want, so that Pro Mask would be utterly perfect for me. I tossed around the idea of getting one but, even though it's price is very competitive with other manufacturers like Stewart (and does even more than theirs) I decided there was too much I could do

for my home theater with the money I'd save going with a cheaper solution.


But I'm keeping the SMX stuff in mind in case finances change in the future. It looks like SMX is really coming out with some fantastic products. The Pro Panels are a great addition, too.


BTW, SandmanX, how many pre-sets can you make on the 4 way pro mask for various ARs ans image positions?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/16503084
> 
> 
> how many pre-sets can you make on the 4 way pro mask for various ARs ans image positions?



Hi Rich,


With the ProMask-Quad you can preset 400 positions and practically endless aspect ratios.


Also on all our ProMask systems, you can jog the mask panels to any position and simply assign that aspect ratio to one of the option buttons on our remote.


Ruben


----------



## CollinViegas

What is the starting MSRP of the Pro-Mask Quad?


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/16504762
> 
> 
> Hi Rich,
> 
> 
> With the ProMask-Quad you can preset 400 positions and practically endless aspect ratios.
> 
> 
> Also on all our ProMask systems, you can jog the mask panels to any position and simply assign that aspect ratio to one of the option buttons on our remote.
> 
> 
> Ruben



That's insane. What a system. Thanks.


----------



## Spizz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/16496348
> 
> 
> Here is a video we shot last night of our 4-Way ProMask-Quad (please excuse the quality).
> 
> * PROMASK-QUAD 4 WAY MASKING *



I have to admit I'm impressed. Nice product. Is it a PITA to install though?


----------



## Spizz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CollinViegas* /forum/post/16505961
> 
> 
> What is the starting MSRP of the Pro-Mask Quad?





> Quote:
> From $13,775.00 MSRP



I can dream


----------



## Johnsteph10

I just wanted to thank Ruben for taking out a considerable chunk of his time in helping me finally make a decision! 130 inch ProCurv!


----------



## disaacks

Does anyone have any experience with IR receivers passing signals through a SMX screen in a light controlled room?


Currently I have my IR receiver in a position where it will be located in the upper 1/3 of a tentative SMX screen location.



I don't really want to move it, but I want it to work.



Thanks


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disaacks* /forum/post/16510594
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with IR receivers passing signals through a SMX screen in a light controlled room?
> 
> 
> Currently I have my IR receiver in a position where it will be located in the upper 1/3 of a tentative SMX screen location.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really want to move it, but I want it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Some IRs work but most don't. It really depends on the quality of the IR transmitter and receiver. Also, IR is quite faulty in direct bright light so placing the IR receiver in path of the light from a projector will create problems. I would recommend placing the IR outside the viewable screen perimeter for the best results.


Ruben


----------



## SmX

We updated the ProMask-Quad video with a new one shot in HD and we also added an HD video of the ProMask-Curv.

* ProMask-Quad | 4-Way Masking HD *

* ProMask-Curv | Curved 2-Way Masking HD *


Ruben


----------



## adidino

Curious if anyone is using the CineWeave and viewing from about 10 feet away or so. Any issues with moire effect?


----------



## Johnsteph10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adidino* /forum/post/16522877
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone is using the CineWeave and viewing from about 10 feet away or so. Any issues with moire effect?



Ruben sends you enough screen material so that you can rotate it sufficiently to avoid it. You figure out how much by adjusting a smaller sample piece and then you do the real thing.


----------



## adidino

Rotate it? This doesn't sound like plug and play to me..


----------



## stanger89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adidino* /forum/post/16522877
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone is using the CineWeave and viewing from about 10 feet away or so. Any issues with moire effect?



I thought they didn't sell the material alone anymore.


FWIW, I thought moire had more to do with screen size and projector (resolution) than seating distance.


----------



## SmX

You no longer need to do the moiré test. You simply just install the screen surface at the maximum degree and you are good to go. Throw distances will not effect moiré like screen size does. Small screen sizes under 70" wide is more of a concern.


Ruben


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adidino* /forum/post/16522877
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone is using the CineWeave and viewing from about 10 feet away or so. Any issues with moire effect?



I'm 10' from a 10' wide screen. I rotated the material 15 degrees. I've never seen a moire effect in any material.


----------



## adidino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq* /forum/post/16524440
> 
> 
> I'm 10' from a 10' wide screen. I rotated the material 15 degrees. I've never seen a moire effect in any material.



I'm not sure what some of you are referring to when you say "rotating the material". I assumed the SMX is assembled very much like a Stewart. Assemble the frame, snap the material behind the frame and hang it on the wall. What's the rotating all about?


----------



## stanger89

you place the material in the frame at an angle relative to the weave. This eliminates the interaction of the weave with the pixel structure of the projector, the cause of moire.


----------



## zuesmaximus

Hello,

I just received my SMX screen yesterday Thanks Ruben!!!

I need to know best method of cleaning the screen material????


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuesmaximus* /forum/post/16576597
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just received my SMX screen yesterday Thanks Ruben!!!
> 
> I need to know best method of cleaning the screen material????



Hi Manny,


White liquid ivory soap and a white cloth. I also emailed you more details.


Ruben


----------



## loma

Hi Ruben, Recently purchased SMX screen and noticed a small damaged corner on the front left side of the frame. Is it possible to get a small piece of the velvet that I can cover the corner? While it is small, the metal can be seen when light hits it. Thanks.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma* /forum/post/16577772
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben, Recently purchased SMX screen and noticed a small damaged corner on the front left side of the frame. Is it possible to get a small piece of the velvet that I can cover the corner? While it is small, the metal can be seen when light hits it. Thanks.



Hi,


Was the box damaged in shipping? If you want to take a picture and email it to [email protected] we can see if there is a quicker alternative. If not, we will happily replace the damaged part for you.


Ruben


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/16577830
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Was the box damaged in shipping? If you want to take a picture and email it to [email protected] we can see if there is a quicker alternative. If not, we will happily replace the damaged part for you.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Thanks. The box appeared in good condition. Will take picture and email it as requested.


----------



## loma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loma* /forum/post/16577989
> 
> 
> Thanks. The box appeared in good condition. Will take picture and email it as requested.



Picture sent.


----------



## zuesmaximus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/16577683
> 
> 
> Hi Manny,
> 
> 
> White liquid ivory soap and a white cloth. I also emailed you more details.
> 
> 
> Ruben



thanks Ruben got it, I'll will try it.

screen is amazing


----------



## brain sturgeon

Hi guys,


I am in the process of setting up a Sim2 Lumis in my system, and thought I'd share some impressions of a Lumis/SmX pairing for those that might be interested.


I am using a 10' wide ProMaskCurv with CineWeave HD:











The Lumis has the T2 lens which is minimally zoomed (shortest throw), and measured brightness is roughly 40 fL.


As the saying goes, the Sim2 and SmX go together like "peas and carrots". The combination is stunning. The color uniformity and accuracy appear excellent on the screen material, and the viewing cone is very broad-- I see no changes in image quality or brightness in on-axis or off-axis viewing from one seating position to another. There is absolutely no moiré with the Lumis/CineWeave combo, which has been a concern with other microperf'd screens. I couldn't be happier with the combination-- at least until my next upgrade!










Although screenshots never tell the whole story, here are several to show the Lumis/SmX in action. If anything, the projected image looks significantly _better_ than these images show:























































































































The source is Blu-ray played on a Panasonic DMP-BD50 via HDMI. The pics were taken on-axis (directly behind the PJ) on a tripod'ed Canon 1D Mark III (iso 400, 58mm focal length using a 24-105mm f/4 L IS held @ f4) in RAW with minimal exposure adjustments made and images exported as jpg with Apple's Aperture.


I haven't yet set up my ISCO III with the projector, but I'm not expecting any degradation of scope images with the Sim/SmX combo.


Cheers!


----------



## dolby0102

Ruben,


I bought a 140" 2.37 screen, and we are having several problems installing the screen material to the frame. The pro panel supports were shipped but they are interferring with the t-splines inserting into the screen material channel from the original instruction booklet. It appears we are missing some type of updated installation instructions. At this point we have are affraid the screen material is damaged. Please help.


Jeremy


----------



## shawnwalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brain sturgeon* /forum/post/16596980
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I am in the process of setting up a Sim2 Lumis in my system, and thought I'd share some impressions of a Lumis/SmX pairing for those that might be interested.
> 
> 
> I am using a 10' wide ProMaskCurv with CineWeave HD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lumis has the T2 lens which is minimally zoomed (shortest throw), and measured brightness is roughly 40 fL.



Looks awesome, I'm jealous










My gosh! My c3x1080 on my 12ft screen is almost too bright in my bat cave. I can only imagine yours!! Hope you have sunglasses and sunscreen


----------



## SmX

Hi Jeremy,


I apologize for the confusion. There is an assembly sheet that should be included with the ProPanels.

It sounds like you are putting the screen surface in the wrong channel.


Please PM or email me your email and I will send you the page.
[email protected] 


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brain sturgeon* /forum/post/16596980
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I am in the process of setting up a Sim2 Lumis in my system, and thought I'd share some impressions of a Lumis/SmX pairing for those that might be interested.
> 
> 
> I am using a 10' wide ProMaskCurv with CineWeave HD:
> 
> 
> The Lumis has the T2 lens which is minimally zoomed (shortest throw), and measured brightness is roughly 40 fL.
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, the Sim2 and SmX go together like "peas and carrots". The combination is stunning. The color uniformity and accuracy appear excellent on the screen material, and the viewing cone is very broad-- I see no changes in image quality or brightness in on-axis or off-axis viewing from one seating position to another. There is absolutely no moiré with the Lumis/CineWeave combo, which has been a concern with other microperf'd screens. I couldn't be happier with the combination-- at least until my next upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although screenshots never tell the whole story, here are several to show the Lumis/SmX in action. If anything, the projected image looks significantly _better_ than these images show:
> 
> 
> The source is Blu-ray played on a Panasonic DMP-BD50 via HDMI. The pics were taken on-axis (directly behind the PJ) on a tripod'ed Canon 1D Mark III (iso 400, 58mm focal length using a 24-105mm f/4 L IS held @ f4) in RAW with minimal exposure adjustments made and images exported as jpg with Apple's Aperture.
> 
> 
> I haven't yet set up my ISCO III with the projector, but I'm not expecting any degradation of scope images with the Sim/SmX combo.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Awesome screen shots! Canon 1D MKIII? Very nice. I recently picked up the 5D MKII.


Ruben


----------



## Anthony A.

ruben, sorry if this has been asked before but is there any new product material that will be released this year with a different gain than already available? and i assume it will be for the AT as well? thanks.


----------



## MIDEVOL

Hi, got a couple of questions, yes I'm a noob, so here goes... I just built a massive garage (separate from house) and the old garage is a 2 place tuck under (split entry house) anyway, I want to build a home cinema in it. The dimensions are 22' X 22' X 7.5 I would like to build a cinema that is similar to the pics at the top of page 1 of this thread.

I read on hometheaterdesignmag.com that its a 12' SMX procurv and thats the screen I want in mine; my only problem is the height issue is 7.5 ft from concrete floor to sheetrock ceiling enough for a cinema that size or am i wasting my time and just turn it into a playroom for my boys? please any info or design options for this area would be a HUGE help, Cause I would love to get a SMX screen


----------



## stanger89

I think about 12' is about as wide as you want to go given the height of the room (you could go to about 17' wide if you don't care about having space above/below the screen).


What you might want to consider is cutting off part of that space, making part of it a narrower HT, say 22x12, 22,14, something like that, and using the rest for equipment closet/something else. I've got a 110" SMX screen in my 11.5x20+x7.5' HT and it's great. I do wish it were a bit wider. Keeping the screen size "down" will help with keeping costs down, since it will allow you to use more "normal" projectors and not having to start getting into the heavy metal, high lumen stuff.


Of course all my numbers are assuming a scope/CIH screen, not a standard 16:9 one.


----------



## MIDEVOL

hey stranger89 you got any pics of yours to see what a 7.5 ceiling HT looks like and also whats a scope/CIH screen (still a noob) I have some stuff right now to start, but I want everything together before I start building; so the 72" samsung will have to be sold in order to pay for the screen but the speakers I have are Definitive Technologies BP2006 for the fronts, the center and rears right now are in-wall so I'll have to get new speakers the reciever is a yamaha 5.1 but I'll upgrade to a 7.1 or an 8.1 not sure yet, the blu-ray player is a PS3 so if there is anything I else I need to get (per electronics) let me know...Oh and by the way, any projectors you guys recommend?(want 1080p and 16:9)


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIDEVOL* /forum/post/16610848
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way, any projectors you guys recommend?(want 1080p and 16:9)



Depends on how much you want to spend. $2k? $4k? $8k? $85k?


EDIT: It's also a question for a different thread.


----------



## stanger89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIDEVOL* /forum/post/16610848
> 
> 
> hey stranger89 you got any pics of yours to see what a 7.5 ceiling HT looks like



There's a few in the gallery:
http://gallery.avsforum.com/showphot...8/ppuser/50928 
http://gallery.avsforum.com/showphot...7/ppuser/50928 
http://gallery.avsforum.com/showphot...5/ppuser/50928 


Though I should really take some better ones, maybe when I get my equipment moved to the cabinets.



> Quote:
> ...and also whats a scope/CIH screen (still a noob)



Scope == CinemaScope, ie the super widescreen 2.35-2.39:1 aspect ratio.

CIH == Constant Image Height, means every aspect ratio is the same height, only the width changes, so for example, scope movies (Star Wars, LOTR, The Matrix, Transformers, Star Trek, etc) are 33% wider/larger than 1.78:1/16:9 (HDTV), just as they were meant to be.


The great thing about an SMX screen (and why that's what I have) is an AT screen allows your screen to go past your speakers, so you can use the full width of your room for the screen


----------



## gromot

Hi,

Does anybody have or know RS-232 control protocol for SMX Pro Mask screen?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gromot* /forum/post/16619462
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody have or know RS-232 control protocol for SMX Pro Mask screen?



Hi gromot,


It is located in the last pages of the ProMask manual that comes with the ProMask.


Ruben


----------



## gromot

Thanks


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/16603955
> 
> 
> ruben, sorry if this has been asked before but is there any new product material that will be released this year with a different gain than already available? and i assume it will be for the AT as well? thanks.



Hi Anthony,


We will be showing a few new screen surfaces and products at Cedia. There will be various gains as well.


Ruben


----------



## vettesweetnos

These screens look great. SandmanX I sent you a pm with some questions.


----------



## tigerpawgt

Just an FYI about my AVS classified ad for my 92" viewable 16x9 SMX Proline projection screen. I decided to re-design the planned basement theater room to allow for a 2:35 SMX screen so please take a look in case you're thinking about the SMX AT and are located close enough for pick up. The screen was never installed so it's just like new (carefully stored in a spare bedroom).

I debated this decision for a long time since I watch about equal amount of HDTV and widescreen movies. Finally, I decided I'm home from work the next two weeks so this is the right time to find a new home for this excellent screen. Unfortunately I didn't keep the fine packaging that SMX uses to ship the screens. Therefore I'm hoping someone nearby (mid-michigan area) is interested.


----------



## Harley Ghost

I have sent a couple of emails through your website with no response, and I have a couple of questions about your screens. Is there anyway you could pm me? Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Harley Ghost* /forum/post/16759869
> 
> 
> I have sent a couple of emails through your website with no response, and I have a couple of questions about your screens. Is there anyway you could pm me? Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks.



PM sent.


Ruben


----------



## CAAD

I picked up some of your screen material a few years ago and am now installing it. Question: is there a proper side that should face the projector?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAAD* /forum/post/16772146
> 
> 
> I picked up some of your screen material a few years ago and am now installing it. Question: is there a proper side that should face the projector?



Hi CAAD,


The side facing inwards towards the core is the side to use.


Ruben


----------



## CAAD

Thanks!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vettesweetnos* /forum/post/16714268
> 
> 
> These screens look great. SandmanX I sent you a pm with some questions.



pm returned.


Ruben


----------



## Elliot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/16776886
> 
> 
> Hi CAAD,
> 
> 
> The side facing inwards towards the core is the side to use.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Hi Ruben,


Sorry i must be being a donut, i cant see what you mean here and i dont think there is mention of it in the manual, could you explain this any differently?


Also i have an RS20 which i am waiting for the adaptor plate to be made to hold my lens so it isnt mounted yet. I would like to get the screen up and all else ready but dont have the ability to easily test for moire, is it safe just to do the maximum tilt or do you recommend waiting until the PJ is up.....


Thanks for your help


----------



## Anthony A.

hi ruben, i was wondering if it would be possible to custom order the CineweaveHD material onto the reference frame. or, if there is a frame that can be ordered without velvet and very thin that would be even better.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elliot* /forum/post/16939485
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben,
> 
> 
> Sorry i must be being a donut, i cant see what you mean here and i dont think there is mention of it in the manual, could you explain this any differently?
> 
> 
> Also i have an RS20 which i am waiting for the adaptor plate to be made to hold my lens so it isnt mounted yet. I would like to get the screen up and all else ready but dont have the ability to easily test for moire, is it safe just to do the maximum tilt or do you recommend waiting until the PJ is up.....
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help



Hello Elliot,


You can rotate the screen surface to the maximum degree and you will be fine. Our screen surface doesn't require the moiré test any longer so you will be fine.


Best regards,

Ruben


----------



## CINERAMAX

Ruben,


I just wanted to come in and congratulate you on the new screen material. If the old one had some small texture issues visible from the front row on bright scenes, a kind of grit that reminded me of the popcorn ceiling effect at the micro level, the new one appears as a completely impermeable material from the 120" distance. I once launched my GI JOE on a meteorological BALLOON, NEVER TO SEE IT AGAIN.










YOUR NEW MATERIAL REMINDED ME OF THAT GIANT BALLOON , neither the holes nor the weave were visible from the reclined viewing position. The gain was also very nice, I look forward to seeing the new screen with the Superkontrast modded Barco DP-1200.


----------



## mike2060

Are there any plans for a different gain AT material?


----------



## stanger89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CINERAMAX* /forum/post/16955298
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> I just wanted to come in and congratulate you on the new screen material.



Which new material would that be?










Is there something newer than the stuff that Ruben sold for DIY use before he got SMX really going, and not the rumored "high gain" material he's working on?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stanger89* /forum/post/16955664
> 
> 
> Which new material would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something newer than the stuff that Ruben sold for DIY use before he got SMX really going, and not the rumored "high gain" material he's working on?



Hi Stranger,


The screen surface from the DIY days is different from what we now sell with our complete screen solutions. There has been two generations of the CineWeave screen surface after the DIY days. Our latest screen surface has a much finer weave with much less texture and designed to work with higher resolution digital projectors that exceed the resolution of the current consumer HD projectors.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## stanger89

Ah, cool. Didn't know that. Been so happy with my "DIY days" SMX material that I've barely even followed screens


----------



## Dan P.

I'm still in the early stages of my next HT upgrade. I won't be able to go any larger than a 92" screen at a seating distance of about 8' to 10'. I plan on possibly getting an RS20. Even though my venue is small by comparison to most, I would still like the advantages of an AT screen for optimal speaker placement.


How close can someone sit to a 92" CineWeave HD screen without being able to see any surface texture? Let's of course assume it's a person who has 20/20 vision.


----------



## Mark P

Im sitting 11' from an 11' screen and see nothing on bright scenes. Ive had the screen for 6 months and still amazed at it being the highest quality item in the entire theater!


----------



## gamelover360




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandmanX* /forum/post/16974399
> 
> 
> Hi Stranger,
> 
> 
> The screen surface from the DIY days is different from what we now sell with our complete screen solutions. There has been two generations of the CineWeave screen surface after the DIY days. Our latest screen surface has a much finer weave with much less texture and designed to work with higher resolution digital projectors that exceed the resolution of the current consumer HD projectors.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ruben



So is the Cineweave good for 2K and 4k projrction, or just 2k? Thanks.


----------



## CINERAMAX

Since it looks impermeable from 120 inches away, id say it can do 4K quite well.


----------



## gamelover360




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CINERAMAX* /forum/post/16979746
> 
> 
> Since it looks impermeable from 120 inches away, id say it can do 4K quite well.



Thank you.


----------



## johnson_sb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/16974399
> 
> 
> Hi Stranger,
> 
> 
> The screen surface from the DIY days is different from what we now sell with our complete screen solutions. There has been two generations of the CineWeave screen surface after the DIY days. Our latest screen surface has a much finer weave with much less texture and designed to work with higher resolution digital projectors that exceed the resolution of the current consumer HD projectors.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ruben



Hi Ruben,

Is it still possible to buy the fabric separately in order to make a DIY screen?


----------



## Anthony A.

any news on the new material shown at cedia? any specs as to gain, etc. and pricing. thanks.


----------



## Ericglo

I don't think you can buy it as a DIY material.


The screen material looked really good. This is the first time that I could see myself recommending an acoustic screen. I couldn't see the perf at more than like two feet. As compared to the Stewart, no contest. I was standing six feet back and could still see the perfs. The reps comment was "well when you get back to seating distance". At seating distance, SMX with Peter's pj looked like a regular screen. I would have like to compare JKP's non-at screen to the SMX to see if there was a big difference, but I didn't see any samples being given out.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ericglo* /forum/post/17169108
> 
> 
> I don't think you can buy it as a DIY material.
> 
> 
> The screen material looked really good. This is the first time that I could see myself recommending an acoustic screen. I couldn't see the perf at more than like two feet. As compared to the Stewart, no contest. I was standing six feet back and could still see the perfs. The reps comment was "well when you get back to seating distance". At seating distance, SMX with Peter's pj looked like a regular screen. I would have like to compare JKP's non-at screen to the SMX to see if there was a big difference, but I didn't see any samples being given out.



Was this the new higher gain material? They were going to come out with something around 2.


----------



## SmX

CEDIA 2009 - My Favorite Five Things

- A Personal Perspective


By Dr. Robert A. Fowkes

HTF Moderator

All rights reserved

*Best Darn Home Theater at CEDIA 2009 Regardless of Price*

We now turn to the opposite end of the financial spectrum, going from an accessory that is easily affordable to a Home Theater than is beyond the reach of the average consumer. CINEPRO INC . combined their amazing speakers, wiring and electronics with a commercial grade Barco DLP 2K projector provided by Cineramax , utilizing an acoustically transparent ProCurv screen with auto-masking from SMX . A rough calculation came up with a figure of approximately $225,000 for the complete setup with the following breakdown:


Audio equipment: $95,000

Projector: $105,000

Screen: $25,000


The program included a musical selection from Jane Monheit and John Pizzarelli, an intense scene from The Incredible Hulk and another from Kung-fu Panda. The performance was powerful and riveting. Both sound and picture provided a combination that was unrivaled at the show in my opinion. While $225,000 might seem excessive for most of us there are several things to consider.


It never hurts to see what is possible in Home Theater no matter what your circumstances. If you don't hear and see it you can't know that it exists.


There is the realization that even in these economic times a segment of the population is out there where such performance is affordable.


Even those with very deep pockets don't have to spend a fortune to get the best. My point is that I would find it hard to believe that any amount of money would create a set-up that produced a picture and sound better than what I witnessed. In other words, it was expensive but money well spent in creating an unbeatable home theater experience in terms of sight and sound. I can't imagine that spending more money would result in any better performance unless the actors and musicians were actually in front of you.


Finally, I would be remiss if I didn't point out that each of the vendors involved in this presentation offer starting packages that, while at the upper end of spending for the average person, are still much less expensive than what was presented here. In other words, this level of performance - or close to it - might be not completely out of reach of some to whom top quality Home Theater is a very high priority. Naturally, priorities and planning would be a consideration. In any event, I loved the picture and sound and was glad to have had the opportunity to see how good things can get. This unassuming booth at CEDIA 2009 was an eye and ear opener.


----------



## CJO

That's a great review, wish I could have been there to see it myself!


On another note- do you know which scenes were used in The Incredible Hulk and Kung-Fu Panda? We're trying to create a high-definition demo disk.


Thanks,

CJ


----------



## SmX

Some video testimonials from some well respected theater installers at Cedia 2009


----------



## Monger

I take it the high gain material didn't make an apperance?


----------



## davey_fl

Is SMX out of business? I've sent a few PMs to Ruben with regards to purchasing a screen with no response. Does anyone know?



thx


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davey_fl* /forum/post/17187946
> 
> 
> Is SMX out of business? I've sent a few PMs to Ruben with regards to purchasing a screen with no response. Does anyone know?



Quite the opposite it seems. He's at CEDIA and while there's no excuse for not responding to a customer, his product was chosen to be for the screen in a $225,000 display system.


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq* /forum/post/17188288
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite it seems. He's at CEDIA and while there's no excuse for not responding to a customer, his product was chosen to be for the screen in a $225,000 display system.



A PM to someone who's in the A/V industry on this site during Cedia usually means you're chances of a quick reply back are diminished.


----------



## psychdoc

Same thing happened to me. I sent out a couple of emails several weeks back and never received any response. Just makes you wonder......


----------



## chadcummings

I was quick to judge Ruben last year about this time. He finally got back with me and is very happy to help people out.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psychdoc* /forum/post/17207659
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me. I sent out a couple of emails several weeks back and never received any response. Just makes you wonder......



It seems he's still a one-man operation and it shows. His product is universally praised, however as is he, once you "make contact".


----------



## adidino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psychdoc* /forum/post/17207659
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me. I sent out a couple of emails several weeks back and never received any response. Just makes you wonder......



+1


Left three messages with the answering service over the course of 3 weeks. no return calls. Depending on the screen, it's a pretty big investment. Doesn't give me the warm and fuzzy to be perfectly honest.


----------



## SmX

Friends, I apologize, I personally been a bit busy here. We do have a phone number and multiple sales people to answer questions if you don't get me directly http://www.smxscreen.com/smx-sales.html 


If you send a PM directly to me here, sometimes it can be a while as I am not always checking PMs here. If you don't hear back from me in a timely fashion, please send an email to one of our sales people or call us.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adidino* /forum/post/17209346
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Left three messages with the answering service over the course of 3 weeks. no return calls. Depending on the screen, it's a pretty big investment. Doesn't give me the warm and fuzzy to be perfectly honest.



adidino, PM sent to you.


Ruben


----------



## adidino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/17209408
> 
> 
> adidino, PM sent to you.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Thanks Ruben. Got it!


----------



## imadlakkis

An extremely satisfied customer. I order 2 SMX acoustic screens - 103" diagonal and a 110" diagonal a couple of months ago with total ease and I believe I got a great deal!

*Service* - Dealt directly with Ruben and it was a pleasure. Originally I had ordered one of the screens as 115" and changed my mind last minute to the 110" (after production was started) and Ruben was very accommodating.

*Quality* - Just amazing. I have them setup with 2 JVC RS10 projectors and the picture quality is superb. The acoustic feature of these screens, the velvet and the frame build really stand out.


Thanks Ruben and look forward future dealings!


Imad


----------



## pyro2003

Ruben


I've been trying to make contact with SMX also with no avail. I'm looking for an acoustic transparent 2.35 curve screen 88" - 90" with gain 1.3 or more (equivalent or better than Firehawk). I need this ship to Hong Kong, can you tell me the turn around time if I place the order immediately ? I have 6-7 weeks before finishing renovation and moving into new place


thanks a lot,

Geoff


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyro2003* /forum/post/17237737
> 
> 
> Ruben
> 
> 
> I've been trying to make contact with SMX also with no avail. I'm looking for an acoustic transparent 2.35 curve screen 88" - 90" with gain 1.3 or more (equivalent or better than Firehawk). I need this ship to Hong Kong, can you tell me the turn around time if I place the order immediately ? I have 6-7 weeks before finishing renovation and moving into new place
> 
> 
> thanks a lot,
> 
> Geoff



Hello Geoff,


Have you contacted our Hong Kong sales manager Alvin Chang?

His email is [email protected] 


Best regards,

Ruben


----------



## pyro2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/17238854
> 
> 
> Hello Geoff,
> 
> 
> Have you contacted our Hong Kong sales manager Alvin Chang?
> 
> His email is [email protected]
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ruben



Yes, I have contacted this address already ....


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyro2003* /forum/post/17240895
> 
> 
> Yes, I have contacted this address already ....



Hi Pyro,


I sent you a PM.


Ruben


----------



## Dbuudo07

Hi Ruben.

What is the gain on your grey cineweave material?


Do the blacks appear darker in a lightless room with a grey screen vs a white screen? I've always wondered about this.


In your opinion, do the positives of using a curved screen without an anamorphic lens out weigh the negatives? My room will be completely black. I'm going to use light absorbing materials everywhere. So, the advantages for me are even light distribution across the screen and immersion. Is this a good trade for the barrel distortion you described earlier in the thread?


Was the screen at CEDIA curved or flat? It looked flat, but maybe my eyes are not working properly. I plan on having a similar setup to what you and Peter had at CEDIA, so this would be helpful.


Sorry for all the questions, but I'm still in the design process and I'm trying to figure some things out. I want to the screen to be a 1.85:1, 190" wide with masking. Can you email the pricing to ***************.


Thank you. I know you're a busy man.


----------



## Dbuudo07

Thanks for the email Ruben.


----------



## marklabelle870

I sent this to Ruben, but thought I would post here too.


So I am sold on the ProCurve, but have some serious mounting to a false wall issues. I looked through the guide that your salespeople at SMX sent me and saw the false wall page on your website. However, I am still struggling with the gap at the top and bottom of the screen.


I am building a false wall with columns on each side and a soffit above with a small stage. If I build a window to recess the frame in I need something to mount your mounting bars to.. false wall, so it's 24in from the back wall - can't really attach them to that. Also, I want to "frame in" the frame with moulding and would like to eliminate the top and bottom gap (curved screen creates this gap) between the top of the window and the bottom. Make sense? The pictures on your website show the screen with a gap in the center at the top and bottom and I would like it flush with the front wall (recessed).


I've looked through the forums and have not seen how this is achieved.


Any help appreciated.


Mark


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870* /forum/post/17349956
> 
> 
> I sent this to Ruben, but thought I would post here too.
> 
> 
> So I am sold on the ProCurve, but have some serious mounting to a false wall issues. I looked through the guide that your salespeople at SMX sent me and saw the false wall page on your website. However, I am still struggling with the gap at the top and bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> I am building a false wall with columns on each side and a soffit above with a small stage. If I build a window to recess the frame in I need something to mount your mounting bars to.. false wall, so it's 24in from the back wall - can't really attach them to that. Also, I want to "frame in" the frame with moulding and would like to eliminate the top and bottom gap (curved screen creates this gap) between the top of the window and the bottom. Make sense? The pictures on your website show the screen with a gap in the center at the top and bottom and I would like it flush with the front wall (recessed).
> 
> 
> I've looked through the forums and have not seen how this is achieved.
> 
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> 
> Mark



Hi Mark,


Once you build the false wall, will you have access behind the screen from the sides of it? If so, you can build a shadow-box style opening and mount the screen from the back and recess the entire screen into the shadow-box.


We can draw up a few scenarios for you to mount it or if you want to give me a call I can probably explain in more detail.


I sent you a PM.


Ruben


----------



## mmiles

Ruben,


Good to see you doing well and it looks like you have a lot of follow up to do.


BTW charge Tony from NJ double!


Say hello to Peter and I look forward in visiting the latest Greek moon!


----------



## SmX

Here are the SmX ProPanels for native 1.78:1 (16:9) fixed screens.

These ProPanels come in four pieces for larger fixed screens and work on both flat and curved screens.


----------



## SmX

For those who didn't have the opportunity to stop by Cedia 2009, here are a few screen shots from our display at the show.


----------



## jakkb

Is it possible to buy just the frame? I have someone willing to sell me their unused SMX fabric, but would like the SMX frame to go with it?


thanks.


----------



## Haroon Malik

Wow! Those are arguably one of the best if not the best screenshots posted on AVS IMO, especially the first one [Baraka - kids] and last one [Spider-Man]. Brilliant!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakkb* /forum/post/17568885
> 
> 
> Is it possible to buy just the frame? I have someone willing to sell me their unused SMX fabric, but would like the SMX frame to go with it?
> 
> 
> thanks.



Hi jakkb


Please check your PMs.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Haroon Malik* /forum/post/17569415
> 
> 
> Wow! Those are arguably one of the best if not the best screenshots posted on AVS IMO, especially the first one [Baraka - kids] and last one [Spider-Man]. Brilliant!



Thanks! Those were shot from a 144" wide 2.40 ProMask-Curv.


Ruben


----------



## andreasdoerner

Is it possible to buy just the frame? I have someone willing to sell me their unused SMX fabric, but would like the SMX frame to go with it?


thanks.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andreasdoerner* /forum/post/17647204
> 
> 
> Is it possible to buy just the frame? I have someone willing to sell me their unused SMX fabric, but would like the SMX frame to go with it?
> 
> 
> thanks.



IMHO, I don't think this is a good idea. I think it's Ruben's frames that are the expensive part. Back in the day when he was selling the fabric, a 12' roll cost me about $700. I don't think it would be worth it when you factor in loss of warranty and installation support. MAYBE it would make sense if you were getting the used fabric for free. But you are paying for it, right? So your savings would be just the delta between the fabric costs. Just doesn't seem worth it to break down one of Ruben's excellent complete packages (which includes excellent support, I hear).


Also, the fabric has been improved upon over the years. Do you know which generation you'd be buying?


----------



## jmorris644

I have been away for about 2 years now. Having purchased a 10' wide SMX ProLine from Ruben I have been thoroughly enjoying every aspect of it since.


Well, my wife and I decided to purchase some land and are starting to plan out building of our retirement home. I have attributed a 24'x36'x12' room that will be underground for the new home theater. I am planning on a 210" (almost 18') screen.


I am definately thinking of the Pro Curve but having great experience with the Pro Line I might stay in that rehlm.


It is good to see a lot of old friends still banging away on their keyboards and posting on this thread.


So here begins about 6 months of planning again. I learned a LOT from my former build but will be making this new theater much grander (a word?). And SMX will be at the forefront (pun intended).


Joe


----------



## blackraidon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milt99* /forum/post/10457959
> 
> 
> Wow, these babies look very cool.
> 
> What else would I expect from the Sandman but meticulous attention to deal and bullet-proof construction.
> 
> 
> I was in on the the first batch of SMX screen material and can only say it's the best deal going for an AT screen.
> 
> 
> Great picture, great sound, killer price.
> 
> 
> I know that most people think that having an AT screen is a "luxury" but after you experience it, it's a necessity. Seamless panning, coherent, pinpoint imaging.
> 
> I cannot imagine not having one.
> 
> Good luck on your latest venture, Ruben!



can you tell me if I can still buy the smx screen matirial with out the frame, Im a big diy'er

and I live in australia and its hard to get anything like this here plus Im on a bit of a budget but that dosent mean my ht wont kick ass!

here's a taste of what is to come for my home theater.

integra DHC-80.1 preamp

infocus sp8602 projector

monster avs2000 power conditioner

5 jtr triple 8s for the front's

4 jtr slanted 8's for the surrounds

2 jtr captivators subs

1 electro voice CP4000 pro amp

4 EV q99 pro amps

1 EV q44 pro amp

1 home theater pc with 10 terabyts of storage

and a partrige in a pear tree!


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/17568766
> 
> 
> Here are the SmX ProPanels for native 1.78:1 (16:9) fixed screens.
> 
> These ProPanels come in four pieces for larger fixed screens and work on both flat and curved screens.



Bitchin'.


When will they be available or are they available already?


----------



## David_MSP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/17568766
> 
> 
> Here are the SmX ProPanels for native 1.78:1 (16:9) fixed screens.
> 
> These ProPanels come in four pieces for larger fixed screens and work on both flat and curved screens.



I'm curious as to whether or not these new ProPanels for native 1.78:1 screens will work on products from other manufacturers such as Carada? If so, I am there!


----------



## mmiles

David,


I'd *guess* the P-panel fit the SMX frame only especially the panels for a curved screen.


Maybe I'm wrong, therefore, give Ruben a shout out.


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David_MSP* /forum/post/17819252
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to whether or not these new ProPanels for native 1.78:1 screens will work on products from other manufacturers such as Carada? If so, I am there!



I'm fairly certain the answer is no....when the panels first came out for scope screens, they worked with SMX screens only. Reviewing their website again, that still appears to be the case with both versions of the panels.


----------



## SmX

The ProPanels only work with SmX flat and curved fixed screens.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## philliptiongson

Ruben,


I have read a lot on this forum, and have a unique issue, and was hoping you could help. I am installing a projection screen into my main living room, and need to fit it into a specific opening allowed by the architecture.


I need an acoustically transparent, fixed screen that has an edge to edge white surface, and can be made in a custom size, 67.5" x 141", and no exposed mounting hardware.


I just posted a question to [email protected] , but thought I would post here as well. Can SMX make a screen like this for me?


Thanks so much!

-phillip


----------



## Spizz

Has SMX been looking at getting their ProMask line THX and ISF certified out of curiosity like some other screen companies?


----------



## barfly711

I can't find any info on prices. Would someone be able to tell me how much something like the ProMask-CH costs?


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barfly711* /forum/post/18049220
> 
> 
> I can't find any info on prices. Would someone be able to tell me how much something like the ProMask-CH costs?



SMX can do that.


----------



## bosng

does smx make a pull down/manual AT/ screen?


----------



## Anthony A.

i know everyone mounts their screen material to the smx frame first, then hand it, but is it possible to mount the frame first and then attach the screen material? or would it be too difficult to have the splines make the screen tight?


thanks.


----------



## elmalloc

i wish eh still did DIY


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/18078059
> 
> 
> i wish eh still did DIY



Me too. Not because I'm cheap, but because I build a screen that no one makes. It's suspended by black cables in a black room with no borders at all. So the image just hangs in the air. It's pretty cool and unique. No screen maker does this. Sound equipment is behind it on wall mounted shelves so no feet are visible below. All you see is the movie.


----------



## Gig103




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq* /forum/post/18078252
> 
> 
> Me too. Not because I'm cheap, but because I build a screen that no one makes. It's suspended by black cables in a black room with no borders at all. So the image just hangs in the air. It's pretty cool and unique. No screen maker does this. Sound equipment is behind it on wall mounted shelves so no feet are visible below. All you see is the movie.



I know this is the SMX thread, but have you guys considered SeymourAV for the DIY needs? That does sound pretty cool, and Seymour will supposedly sell you a screen already fitted with grommets (which is the normal fixed-frame attachment method). Just an idea


----------



## elmalloc

I have a sample of Seymour right now. I am getting samples of Carada (obviously non AT) also just for comparison.


And I wish SMX still did DIY becuase I *am* cheap...but I still want quality. SMX is out of my bang for the buck price range, but some people are able to go with it - good for them.


I personally do not want to give up an ounce of video quality by going AT - I am dumbfoundedly happy with my white wall right now, I would be very surprised if a solid sheet carada screen would somehow decrease the video quality.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gig103* /forum/post/18079063
> 
> 
> I know this is the SMX thread, but have you guys considered SeymourAV for the DIY needs?



The SeymourAV needs EQ so I avoided it.


----------



## mrlittlejeans

I think they all need eq.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlittlejeans* /forum/post/18080077
> 
> 
> I think they all need eq.



SMX claims not to and working with RoomEQ and a calibrated mic I find little if any difference.


----------



## SmX

We still work with the DIY. We frequently have remnants that we offer the DIYers whenever they email us. If you are interested in raw material or screen surfaces with grommets contact us at [email protected] and we can add you in the cue.


Ruben


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/18079130
> 
> 
> I personally do not want to give up an ounce of video quality by going AT - I am dumbfoundedly happy with my white wall right now, I would be very surprised if a solid sheet carada screen would somehow decrease the video quality.



Wit SMX you certainly give up nothing compared to a white wall. And, you give up nothing relative to other non-AT screens except gain. AND, you give up nothing at all to other AT screen solutions. Sorry to sound like a fan-boy, but hey... I am!


----------



## elmalloc

Can you do 100% accurate pixel focus on your projector, with the SMX acoustically transparent material?


And I mean there's no difference between pixel focusing on your wall, paper, or a non AT screen.


Because I can still pixel focus on other AT material but it's not AS good as my wall. I would venture to say it's only 90-95% as good, and to me that's giving up possibly imperceived video quality. I wonder how SMX is in that regard?


-ELmO


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/18083043
> 
> 
> Can you do 100% accurate pixel focus on your projector, with the SMX acoustically transparent material?
> 
> 
> And I mean there's no difference between pixel focusing on your wall, paper, or a non AT screen.
> 
> 
> Because I can still pixel focus on other AT material but it's not AS good as my wall. I would venture to say it's only 90-95% as good, and to me that's giving up possibly imperceived video quality. I wonder how SMX is in that regard?
> 
> 
> -ELmO



Yes, I can do pixel focusing. It is my opinion, and just my opinion, that differences you can make out at 1 to 2 feet make no difference at 10 feet. But I don't know this for sure.


Another thing I do is hold a white piece of paper up against the screen to see how well I focused on the AT material. And, I can see enough structure on the AT screen to get it 100% right. As I say, up close it's not quite as distinct as the paper, but you can definitely still see the pixels clearly enough to focus 100%.


For me, theoretical visual differences are so tiny, if they exist at all, that having the sound equipment hidden and the center speaker in the correct position AND the center speaker exactly the same size and configuration as the left and right speakers is well worth what I THINK is no image compromise at all, except gain.


----------



## elmalloc

Good point -for you; it is different for everyone I presume.


I personally have never witnessed a proper AT screen setup, so I can't comment, I can only imagine what it looks like with the lights on- and how it sounds with the light off.


I have a feeling there are some speakers though that are fairly good at "hiding" their location even though they are not inwall.


That's another point to be made, I know there are high quality inwall speakers out there, but I find it hard to believe they can compete with high quality floorstanders. That's another trade-off.


I want it all with no compromise and that's a quandry.


-ELmO


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/18083352
> 
> 
> That's another point to be made, I know there are high quality inwall speakers out there, but I find it hard to believe they can compete with high quality floorstanders. That's another trade-off.
> 
> 
> I want it all with no compromise and that's a quandry.
> 
> 
> -ELmO



I don't use in-wall speakers. I'd never compromise sound. I use tri-amp'd Dynaudios. That's why my screen hangs in space. There are wall mounted shelves behind for the amps, crossovers and speakers (all lights covered, of course). The LCR speakers are all 12" woofers (30W100XL), 4" dome mids (D76) and dome tweets (D260). Subwoofer is an 8 15" woofer IB. All told, about 5 kW in power. NO compromise there!


----------



## mrlittlejeans

Can you take a close-up picture of a crosshatch on the SMX material so we can see how well the pixel grid can be resolved? Maybe compare it to the white piece of paper as well? This is my biggest concern with woven AT material. I will always use eq for room correction so the ability to not have to use it because of the screen isn't a big deal to me.


----------



## elmalloc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq* /forum/post/18083726
> 
> 
> I don't use in-wall speakers. I'd never compromise sound. I use tri-amp'd Dynaudios. That's why my screen hangs in space. There are wall mounted shelves behind for the amps, crossovers and speakers (all lights covered, of course). The LCR speakers are all 12" woofers (30W100XL), 4" dome mids (D76) and dome tweets (D260). Subwoofer is an 8 15" woofer IB. All told, about 5 kW in power. NO compromise there!



Interesting. Well I guess I do have to compromise as my room does not have enough depth to build the screen out away from the wall (or does it)-hehe. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlittlejeans* /forum/post/18084421
> 
> 
> Can you take a close-up picture of a crosshatch on the SMX material so we can see how well the pixel grid can be resolved? Maybe compare it to the white piece of paper as well? This is my biggest concern with woven AT material. I will always use eq for room correction so the ability to not have to use it because of the screen isn't a big deal to me.



I'm not sure. I've not yet figured out how to set my camera to expose as long as it needs to to get an image. It's a Canon Rebel XT. Time to finally read the instructions...


But I have Ruben's older material anyway, so it might not be worth it. I'm not sure what the improvement is. This weekend is pretty busy.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/18084486
> 
> 
> Interesting. Well I guess I do have to compromise as my room does not have enough depth to build the screen out away from the wall (or does it)-hehe. Thanks for the idea.



I've got 2' between the wall and the screen for the speakers and equipment to fit. So I gave up 2' of room size. In my case I designed the new-construction house and theater to accomodate this, but for existing setups that can be a problem.


Another advantage to AT screens it you don't have the large acoustically reflecting surface at the front of your theater that you can't acoustically treat. Depending on the specifics of your room's response this might or might not be an advantage. I treated the whole wall behind the screen and speakers and dialog is very clean and clear, even at very low levels. Nothing is muddled. Of course I have no idea what it would have been like with a regular screen and an untreated wall. But the point is, AT screens allow this if needed.


----------



## elmalloc

My throw ratio is at 1.5 right now, so I can't bring the screen closer unless I give up on image size...so again i face a quandry.


I wonder if I'm weird that I'm doing 170" wide and I like to sit 12 ft away from it? I can sit 17 ft back but I don't get the enveloping experience.


The problemw ith my room then is I don't have enough depth to have 2 seating rows. The back is too far (17) and the front is too close (11).


I could use the length of my room (20) and project but then I have a fireplace in the way...do I have to do a pull down AT screen? Isn't this going to look stupid?


This gave me an awesome idea I didn't think about before!


Originally I was projecting here (front wall):










Here's a video of the front wall with my projector and lens:






Then I thought, what about this wall (although I have reflections to deal with):










After erkq's post, I thought what about flipping the room and projecting towards the fireplace? This feels right. The room is longer than it is wide at that point, but how do I pull this off? I have roughly 1.5 ft on each side of the "screen" for floor standers. I could sit the center on the fire place mantle (HAHA!). I could replace the clock with an LCD or plasma TV, and there could be a pull down AT screen. The problem is, aren't pulldowns worse quality (waves/etc)? I wonder if the fireplace could damage the screen (when it's not in use).











The room actually leads into my kitchen, where I would mount the projector and lens. The ceilings are 9-10ft so it's fine:










Doing this helps me three-fold. My throw ratio will increase, I'll have the chance to do 2 rows, and I can have my living room be TV oriented for large Wii playing sessions.


Thoughts?


Thanks friends.

ELmO


----------



## video_bit_bucket

I have 42 inches behind my screen and use full size speakers.


My processor has a sound correction system and the calibration phase does not produce different results with the screen up or down.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/18083352
> 
> 
> Good point -for you; it is different for everyone I presume.
> 
> 
> I personally have never witnessed a proper AT screen setup, so I can't comment, I can only imagine what it looks like with the lights on- and how it sounds with the light off.
> 
> 
> I have a feeling there are some speakers though that are fairly good at "hiding" their location even though they are not inwall.
> 
> 
> That's another point to be made, I know there are high quality inwall speakers out there, but I find it hard to believe they can compete with high quality floorstanders. That's another trade-off.
> 
> 
> I want it all with no compromise and that's a quandry.
> 
> 
> -ELmO


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/18075290
> 
> 
> i know everyone mounts their screen material to the smx frame first, then hand it, but is it possible to mount the frame first and then attach the screen material? or would it be too difficult to have the splines make the screen tight?
> 
> 
> thanks.



can anyone give some opinions/suggestions?


thanks.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/18075290
> 
> 
> i know everyone mounts their screen material to the smx frame first, then hand it, but is it possible to mount the frame first and then attach the screen material? or would it be too difficult to have the splines make the screen tight?
> 
> 
> thanks.



Hi Anthony,


You would need to mount the screen surface to the frame first with the existing attachment method we offer. We are introducing a new attachment method in the near future that will allow you to do what you are asking and will make assembly much easier than it is now.


Regards

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/18084987
> 
> 
> I wonder if I'm weird that I'm doing 170" wide and I like to sit 12 ft away from it? I can sit 17 ft back but I don't get the enveloping experience.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks friends.
> 
> ELmO



What projector do you plan on using for 170" wide 1.78:1 screen?


Ruben


----------



## NJ Jackals

Hi Ruben. Did you get my PM?


----------



## marklabelle870

I am finalizing my false wall design and I have "brain fade" when it comes to mounting the 120" SMX ProCurv. I am thinking of going with the "minimalist BigMouthinDC style" approach with removable side panels in GOM. My issue is that the ProCurv needs two bars behind the screen for mounting. To get the front of the ProCurv (the two ends) flush with the false wall, I will need to build some type of a 2x8 (top and bottom) window and get something to mount the bars to.


Not sure how I can accomplish this..


Any ideas or design concepts? I'm not "at a loss", but there has to be a better way to mount these ProCurv's in a false wall and make it flush with the screen wall.


Thanks in advance....


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NJ Jackals* /forum/post/18101023
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben. Did you get my PM?




Yes, thank you.


Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870* /forum/post/18112299
> 
> 
> I am finalizing my false wall design and I have "brain fade" when it comes to mounting the 120" SMX ProCurv. I am thinking of going with the "minimalist BigMouthinDC style" approach with removable side panels in GOM. My issue is that the ProCurv needs two bars behind the screen for mounting. To get the front of the ProCurv (the two ends) flush with the false wall, I will need to build some type of a 2x8 (top and bottom) window and get something to mount the bars to.
> 
> 
> Not sure how I can accomplish this..
> 
> 
> Any ideas or design concepts? I'm not "at a loss", but there has to be a better way to mount these ProCurv's in a false wall and make it flush with the screen wall.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance....



Hi Mark,


If you are trying to achieve a semi-shadow box application, and assuming you have access behind the screen wall after the screen is installed, this is what you do. Mount two vertical studs (2" x 2"s or 2" x 4"s) to the back of the shadow box spaced to align with the two vertical ProCurv wall brackets.

Drill holes in the vertical studs that align with the holes in the ProCurv wall brackets.


Fully install the ProCurv wall brackets to the ProCurv prior to hanging, remove stabilizer bar. Attach 3" lag bolts to the ProCurv wall brackets and secure them to the brackets with nuts so they don't come loose and fall out. Make sure bolt head is facing the screen surface.


Line up the bolts on the ProCurv brackets with the pre-drilled holes on the vertical studs and secure with lock washers and nuts to the vertical studs from behind.


If you can make a window that is perfectly squared and to the exact size of the outside dimensions of the ProCurv, you can drill holes and screws through the top and bottom of the window, into the frame of the ProCurv. This will put unseen holes in the ProCurv frame but is another option.


If none of the above ideas work for you, we can make custom wall brackets for you application.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## marklabelle870




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/18116466
> 
> 
> 
> If you can make a window that is perfectly squared and to the exact size of the outside dimensions of the ProCurv, you can drill holes and screws through the top and bottom of the window, into the frame of the ProCurv. This will put unseen holes in the ProCurv frame but is another option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ruben



Now I like that option - So I will make a 2x8 top and 2x8 bottom, since the width of the ProCurve is a little less than that. Then drill into the frame.


A lot simpler.. I just didn't think I could or should do that... I should be able to get the "window" pretty square...


Thanks Ruben!


Can't wait to get the ProCurv in..I'll post pictures.


----------



## marklabelle870

Ruben,


Is it true, I should go with the 2.40:1 versus the 2.35:1? I believe that is what we discussed back along. I'm going with the ProCurv and will stretch the JVC RS25 until the Ananmorphic Lens gets installed in Phase 2 later this year.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870* /forum/post/18121534
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> Is it true, I should go with the 2.40:1 versus the 2.35:1? I believe that is what we discussed back along. I'm going with the ProCurv and will stretch the JVC RS25 until the Ananmorphic Lens gets installed in Phase 2 later this year.



Hi Mark,


The recommended fixed screen aspect ratio for anamorphic scope is 2.37:1 when an automated masking screen is not being used. It is a nice compromise in between 2.35:1 and 2.39:1 and is what most of the anamorphic lens manufacturers recommend for fixed screens.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870* /forum/post/18119224
> 
> 
> Now I like that option - So I will make a 2x8 top and 2x8 bottom, since the width of the ProCurve is a little less than that. Then drill into the frame.
> 
> 
> A lot simpler.. I just didn't think I could or should do that... I should be able to get the "window" pretty square...
> 
> 
> Thanks Ruben!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get the ProCurv in..I'll post pictures.



Another option is that we can also tap 1/4-20 holes in the top and bottom of the frame so you can screw right into it.


Ruben


----------



## marklabelle870




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/18122438
> 
> 
> Another option is that we can also tap 1/4-20 holes in the top and bottom of the frame so you can screw right into it.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Ruben,


So on this side profile drawing, where would the holes be? Since I don't have much headroom left, I would have to drill UP into the ceiling. I don't have room to put a "top" plate for the window.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870* /forum/post/18123697
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> So on this side profile drawing, where would the holes be? Since I don't have much headroom left, I would have to drill UP into the ceiling. I don't have room to put a "top" plate for the window.



The holes would go on the top flat 1.77" side into the foam filled section.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## marklabelle870




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/18129460
> 
> 
> The holes would go on the top flat 1.77" side into the foam filled section.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ruben



Based on that, I imagine I couldn't drill "up" from the frame to a top plate or ceiling. I would have to drill "down" into the frame. That's not possible since don't have the room above. Back to the drawing board..


----------



## rboster

I did a search within this thread and couldn't find a copy or link to the ProCurve mounting and build instructions. Sent a PM to Ruben, but if anyone has a digital copy and could email me at [email protected] . I've placed my order and wanted to get a head start on understanding the mounting process etc.


It would be appreciated!!


Thanks

Ron


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/18147735
> 
> 
> I did a search within this thread and couldn't find a copy or link to the ProCurve mounting and build instructions. Sent a PM to Ruben, but if anyone has a digital copy and could email me at [email protected] . I've placed my order and wanted to get a head start on understanding the mounting process etc.
> 
> 
> It would be appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ron



Hi Ron,


I just sent you an email with the link. The assembly manual is on our website under Specs/Support.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870* /forum/post/18129608
> 
> 
> Based on that, I imagine I couldn't drill "up" from the frame to a top plate or ceiling. I would have to drill "down" into the frame. That's not possible since don't have the room above. Back to the drawing board..



Hi Mark,


Send me a drawing (if possible) of your stage area and screen-wall and I will provide a solution.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## NJ Jackals

Mark you could probably mount the top and bottom 2x8 plate on the screen while it is still laying on the floor. This would allow you to 'drill down' into the frame. Then mount the plates(with screen) on your partially built false screen wall and toe nail the boards in place.


----------



## Interleave

Sorry to ask a simple question, just couldnt find it anywhere in the thread (quick look that I had), how much space should I leave from the speaker face to the back of the screen?


----------



## NJ Jackals

Are SMX Cinemascope screens 2.40:1 or 2.35:1? I think the answer is 2.35 even for the ProCurv. Shouldn't a curved screen be true 2.4?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NJ Jackals* /forum/post/18181370
> 
> 
> Are SMX Cinemascope screens 2.40:1 or 2.35:1? I think the answer is 2.35 even for the ProCurv. Shouldn't a curved screen be true 2.4?



Hi NJ Jackals,


All of our fixed screens are available in any aspect ratio. The standard for using anamorphic is 2.37:1. So if you are considering an anamorphic lens and a curved screen I would recommend 2.37:1.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## NJ Jackals

Perfect. Thanks, Ruben.


----------



## Montezuma213

Hey Ruben, do you guys just sell the screen material. To be honest i cant afford an entire fixed screen, but may be able to purchse some materials and weld myself an aluminum screen. My neighbor works at a place that does custom aluminum work.


Thanks


----------



## rboster

Any owners out there have any tips on getting the solid material tight within the frame? My screen will be arriving tomorrow. I didn't know if there were any tips (outside of the manual) from experienced owners on mounting the material to the frame? Or is it as simple as follow the manual to the "T"? I've been admiring Ruben products from afar...excited about finally being an owner.


----------



## rboster

I'm sure my experience with my new SMX screen is similar to many of you out there. I've owned a number of screens over the last nine years. Several from the secondary market (Da-lite and Stewart) and a couple of new screens (Carada and Prismasonic), but SMX certainly has the best attributes of all the screens I've used...in some areas certainly topping them all.


As others have stated, the screen arrives in as secure of packaging as any screen I've ever seen (comparable to any electronics hardware). Can damage still occur...yes. But, they've taken as many precautions as possible. What the packaging conveys is a sense that SMX respects the product and wants the product to perform at it's max level (no crushed velvet framing etc).


Once I unboxed the frame and read through the directions, I noticed a very detailed level of knowledge and experience was coming through with the step by step instructions. There isn't a need to interpret or find a work around to accomplish the final task.


But, (there are always at least one "but")...installing the screen material does take patience, sweat (I sweat easily







) and steady hand. As I stated earlier, I've worked with a number of screens. From the easiest to assemble and hang, like Carada, to the most difficult like Prismasonic.


As I've stated in my other review of the Prismasonic, the biggest plus (being able to switch out the screen material to any raw material at any time)...the flip side minus is the difficulty in attaching the material to the frame without the proper tension. My long worded "set-up" is to explain that SMX's material installation is not the snap in place, everything is tight and hang. The material takes time, effort and a steady hand to get the proper tension without wrinkles or waves. It took some time to get it right.


One of the issues was the pre-channel clips slipping out and having to go back and re-do several points on the frame. Once the material was in place...it looked good. The plus side to this system vs a snap in place... like the Prismasonic, you can use any raw material in the SMX screen's frame....HUGE benefit in my opinion, as one changes projectors, one can change material without buying a new screen frame too.


Once I put the screen together, I entered the point at which my wife fears......HANGING THE SCREEN. If she was a horror writer like Steven King, she'd have written an entire series of scary novels based just her distaste and fear of helping me hang our screens. Since my son is not old enough and I don't have any of those (good guy neighbors), she is recruited to help me each and every time.










As others have stated, SMX provides two bars with "hooks/ledges" at the top and bottom that fit into the frame's channels. The bars are mounted on the wall. Studs are needed to handle the weight of the frame and peace of mind. The wall mounting of the bars allows some flexibility since they can be mounted wide range of distances apart. The closer together the frame will stick out from the wall. The farther apart the bars are the closer to the wall the frame will be. I found it really easy to mount the bars.


Now we get to the dreaded hanging of the frame (my wife's fears, not mine). It was 10:15 pm and she was sound a sleep. She agreed to help me...so wakey, wakey. Half asleep and somewhat grumpy (understandable), she picked up one end and I hoisted the frame up with the removable support bar that is located in the middle of the frame (used for this purpose and to keep the velvet frame from crushing during the build process). The great thing about the center bar is it allows one to mount the frame to the wall mounts much easier. When mounting from the sides, you are jockying back and forth to make sure you hit the mark. With a center support bar to hoist the screen onto the mounts, you can put a step ladder in the middle and easily guide the frame in place. It's definitely a two person job. Luckily, it took seconds to mount to the wall. My wife went back to bed and I admired my new screen.


The pluses of SMX screens:


1) The black hole velvet surrounds the frame. This is the BEST absorption material I have ever seen. What stood out to me was the sharp lines that were created by not seeing the image spilling onto the frame. Zero noticeable light spill, which creates completely clean lines. The second benefit to no noticeable light spill is the floating effect the image has on the wall.


2) The screen material is outstanding. I've purchased the solid matte white. I assume that it has some gain? 1.1ish?? Two things I noticed right away was the details that were lost to some degree in the shadows and the extra "pop" the image had on the SMX. I know that Stewart sells the concept of HD1080P type material....meaning the higher level of resolution of the projectors will benefit from their G3 versions of their material. I don't know how true that is, but I respect Stewart and their products. What I am seeing on the SMX material is what I would expect when using the new G3 Stewart material...a more revealing image/detail.


3) The allure of the curved frame stood out to me. The difference between the Prismasonic mounting and the SMX is the ability to have the screen mounted farther from the wall. The Prismasonic mounts close to the wall. As stated, the SMX can be mounted farther from the wall. I think the mounting farther from the wall accentuates the curvature, which to me is a plus. Some feel the curvature is more immersive, I would agree.


All in all, I couldn't be happier with the SMX screen. The level of love, pride and thought put into the SMX products comes through when dealing with the company and specifically Ruben. Well done!


Ron


PS: We had a parents church group over for drinks Sunday night and one consistent comment was the screen. I thought the pastor's wife was going to rip it off the wall and take it home with her.


----------



## rboster

One extra...


Since I had some screen downtime, I repainted my screen wall. There is a thread on a newly discovered paint product for low light reflection/light saturation. It's perfect compliment to the SMX deep hole frame material.


Here's a discussion thread on the paint in the construction forum

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1218000


----------



## NJ Jackals




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/18093451
> 
> 
> Hi Anthony,
> 
> 
> You would need to mount the screen surface to the frame first with the existing attachment method we offer. We are introducing a new attachment method in the near future that will allow you to do what you are asking and will make assembly much easier than it is now.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ruben



Hi Ruben. It's been about a month since this post. Any news on the new attachment method?


----------



## davey_fl

Good write-up Ron thx for the review. What curvature did you purchase?


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davey_fl* /forum/post/18255278
> 
> 
> Good write-up Ron thx for the review. What curvature did you purchase?



Thanks for the kind words. The radius is 40.


I know that I am preaching to the choir, but can't say enough nice things about the SMX product and company.


----------



## NJ Jackals

Ron-


Could you share the other equipment you are using with the screen? Projector, lens, etc. do you remove the lens for 16:9 content? What is your seating distance and screen size? Any candid comments after using the screen for almost a week? Comments on ease of use for the masking panels?


----------



## rboster

Of course...


My projector is the DLP by Planar 8150. The lens is the panamorph 480 lens with a manual slide. The screen material is the SMX matte white. The screen ratio is 2.35:1, size is 110" wide and a radius of 40.


I have two rows of seating, the first is 10 ft from the screen and the second is approx 15 ft. My primary (sweet spot) is near center on the second row.


I do use the masking panels on the 16x9 material. The channels for the panels are located on the lower end of the frame. You first insert the panels on the top end and slide the panel into the lower end's channel. This guides the panel into place. I was nervous the first couple of times inserting the masking for fear of damaging or putting "marks" on the screen material. I have sense become comfortable with the process. As many already know the use of masking makes a noticable difference with preceived contrast etc of the image. I also appreciate the clean look of the panels in place with the screen. The panel product isn't particulary "fancey or complex"...but the overall product is effective and serves the purpose. The channel system is simple, but clever way to insert the system into an SMX frame.


My overall impression of the screen and image has not changed. I am delighted with the result of the screen, material and workmanship of the product.


----------



## NJ Jackals

Thanks Ron. I'm pretty sold on it at this point. Curious whether you leave the lens in place for 16:9 or if you remove it. If you remove it, is there any noticeable barreling? I'm going to be using the same lens with an Epson 9500UB. Screen choice at the moment would be 130" wide. Thanks for taking the time to share your feedback.


----------



## rboster

I do notice a very, very slight barreling when I move the lens out of the path. Once the black hole absorption panels are in place...you'll get a completely straight lined image...the material absorbs any and all light (and image).


----------



## NJ Jackals




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/18281680
> 
> 
> I do notice a very, very slight barreling when I move the lens out of the path. Once the black hole absorption panels are in place...you'll get a completely straight lined image...the material absorbs any and all light (and image).




OK, so that means you slightly over scan the image and the distortion is unnoticeable?


----------



## Lazer Bison

I have a question for you SMX AT screen owners out there.


Is there a sweet spot in regards to size that limits moire? I have room on my wall for a 110" diag AT screen (approx 10.5" viewing distance for first row). I recently saw a 103" in action (non-SMX / non-AT) and thought the size was nice. Was wondering if there is any trade off between the 110" and 103" other than the obvious.


Thanks.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lazer Bison* /forum/post/18309249
> 
> 
> I have a question for you SMX AT screen owners out there.
> 
> 
> Is there a sweet spot in regards to size that limits moire? I have room on my wall for a 110" diag AT screen (approx 10.5" viewing distance for first row). I recently saw a 103" in action (non-SMX / non-AT) and thought the size was nice. Was wondering if there is any trade off between the 110" and 103" other than the obvious.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Even with the old material moire is a non-issue. I have a 10' wide screen and there's no moire at any viewing distance. Per instructions I installed the screen material at 15 degrees from level and that seemed to take care of the problem.


----------



## Todd_zilla

Hi guys,


I have a question for Ruben or anyone else that can answer to help me understand this... I plan on purchasing an SmX screen once my second theater build gets going, but am trying to understand this panamorphic aspect ratio thing... The SmX website identifies 1.78:1 and 2.35:1 screens and this thread mentions 2.37:1 and 2.40:1, which confuses me a bit... So please pardon the ignorant question:


Using a 16:9 or 1.78:1 projector, an image for a movie recorded in 2.40:1 aspect ratio is emitted the width of 1.78:1 ratio screen with black bars on top and bottom... correct? To create a CIH "Cinemascope" effect, that image is first stretched vertically to the height of the 1.78:1 ratio screen and then goes through a 1.33:1 anamorphic lens that stretches the width of the picture by 33%... correct?


So, if you do the math, if an image is projected on a 16:9 projector, and then stretch the width of that image through a 1.33 lens (1.78 x 1.33), then that is a final ratio of 2.36444:1 projected regardless of the format the movie is recorded in... The vertical stretch will fill the recorded aspect ratio to the full 16:9 height and then that full 16:9 image will be stretched horizontally by 33%... correct?


So how can you possibly have an aspect ratio different than 2.36444:1 (I guess they round it to 2.37:1)? I see that's what the anamorphic lens manufacturers recommend if masking is not involved... is the extra width of a 2.40:1 screen to allow for masking and have nothing to do with the projected image? What am I not understanding here?


----------



## DIYHomeTheater

Ruben:


For an ambient light controlled room, and for a 2.39 187" diagonal SmX screen with at least a 2.0 throw ratio, what should be the minimum calibrated brightness of a projector? If you keep the throw ration large (say, greater than 2.0), would a curved screen still be necessary? Thanks


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd_zilla* /forum/post/18318087
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Using a 16:9 or 1.78:1 projector, an image for a movie recorded in 2.40:1 aspect ratio is emitted the width of 1.78:1 ratio screen with black bars on top and bottom... correct?



Correct.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd_zilla* /forum/post/18318087
> 
> 
> To create a CIH "Cinemascope" effect, that image is first stretched vertically to the height of the 1.78:1 ratio screen and then goes through a 1.33:1 anamorphic lens that stretches the width of the picture by 33%... correct?



Correct. Some lenses also stretch vertically as well but we will not get into that and make things more confusing.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd_zilla* /forum/post/18318087
> 
> 
> So, if you do the math, if an image is projected on a 16:9 projector, and then stretch the width of that image through a 1.33 lens (1.78 x 1.33), then that is a final ratio of 2.36444:1 projected regardless of the format the movie is recorded in... The vertical stretch will fill the recorded aspect ratio to the full 16:9 height and then that full 16:9 image will be stretched horizontally by 33%... correct?



Correct.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd_zilla* /forum/post/18318087
> 
> 
> So how can you possibly have an aspect ratio different than 2.36444:1 (I guess they round it to 2.37:1)? I see that's what the anamorphic lens manufacturers recommend if masking is not involved... is the extra width of a 2.40:1 screen to allow for masking and have nothing to do with the projected image? What am I not understanding here?



There is very little difference between 2.3644 and 2.37:1


On a typical 120" wide viewable 2.37:1 screen it is 50.63" tall

On a typical 120" wide viewable 2.3644:1 screen it is 50.75" tall

So we are talking about a 1/8" difference in height on this size screen, that is why they round it off to 2.37:1.


If you are using a DCI projector with servo zoom then you can watch 2.39:1 native aspect ratio movies without scaling/strecting or adding an anamorphic lens in the light path.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DIYHomeTheater* /forum/post/18318978
> 
> 
> Ruben:
> 
> 
> For an ambient light controlled room, and for a 2.39 187" diagonal SmX screen with at least a 2.0 throw ratio, what should be the minimum calibrated brightness of a projector? If you keep the throw ration large (say, greater than 2.0), would a curved screen still be necessary? Thanks



This depends on how many FTLs you want at the screen. Some people are happy with 10 others want over 20. The commercial standard is 14-16 FTL. You have to factor in bulb aging as well when deciding on a number.


What projector are you are considering for this screen size?

Are you planning to use an anamorphic lens?


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/18234059
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I couldn't be happier with the SMX screen. The level of love, pride and thought put into the SMX products comes through when dealing with the company and specifically Ruben. Well done!



Thank you Ron for the glowing review! Our frame system was originally designed for our acoustically transparent CineWeave screens which are thicker than our Solid CineMatte screen surfaces. The mounting system is a bit more straight forward with the CineWeave screens. This mounting method allows you to re-tension your screen down the road if ever needed or simply upgrade screen surfaces (like you mentioned).


We are soon to introduce a new mounting method for all of our screens.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NJ Jackals* /forum/post/18254996
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben. It's been about a month since this post. Any news on the new attachment method?



Hi,


You will still need access to the back of the screen to mount it so I don't think it will benefit your unique mounting situation.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## erkq

I'm sure we'd all still love a 2.0 gain AT screen. Did that project die off?


----------



## Todd_zilla

Thank you Ruben for confirming my understanding... Much appreciated. As erkq said, we'd really love a 2.0 or even a 1.5 gain AT screen if you could work that kind of magic... ;-)


----------



## DIYHomeTheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/18322338
> 
> 
> This depends on how many FTLs you want at the screen. Some people are happy with 10 others want over 20. The commercial standard is 14-16 FTL. You have to factor in bulb aging as well when deciding on a number.
> 
> 
> What projector are you are considering for this screen size?
> 
> Are you planning to use an anamorphic lens?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ruben



Ruben:


Yes, I would like to aim for 16 FTLs (perhaps a bit higher to account for bulb dimming/aging). I plan to use an A-lens.


I don't know which projector will be adequate. I need help in determining if this means $10K or $40K+. I believe that only a 3-chip DLP might work, but those are $40K+. How many calibrated lumens would I need? (Would the BenQ W6000 cut it? It has pretty high lumens calibrated.)


Thanks


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DIYHomeTheater* /forum/post/18323928
> 
> 
> Ruben:
> 
> 
> Yes, I would like to aim for 16 FTLs (perhaps a bit higher to account for bulb dimming/aging). I plan to use an A-lens.
> 
> 
> I don't know which projector will be adequate. I need help in determining if this means $10K or $40K+. I believe that only a 3-chip DLP might work, but those are $40K+. How many calibrated lumens would I need? (Would the BenQ W6000 cut it? It has pretty high lumens calibrated.)
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm not Ruben, but it's simple math. Assuming a 1 gain screen for round numbers:


A 187" diagonal 2.37 screen is 172 by 73 (nearest inch) or 87 sq ft so for 16FTL's you'll need about 1400 calibrated lumens. Add in bulb aging I's say you need at least 2000 calibrated lumens. I'd say you're into 3 chip DLP territory. And that's with a 100% efficient anamorphic lens. Just zooming, without the lens, you're looking at 1850 calibrated lumens. Same room for bulb aging: 2650 calibrated lumens! SERIOUS iron. SERIOUS coin.


EDIT: Will the BenQ cut it? You decide...


----------



## NJ Jackals




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/18322499
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> You will still need access to the back of the screen to mount it so I don't think it will benefit your unique mounting situation.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ruben



Ruben-


That wasn't me. That was Mark (marklabelle870). I just tried to offer him a solution. I am still interested in the new mounting option though. Please let us know the details when you can. Thanks.


----------



## marklabelle870




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/18147851
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> 
> 
> Send me a drawing (if possible) of your stage area and screen-wall and I will provide a solution.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ruben



Hey Ruben, here's the final framed out window.


110" 2.37:1 SMX Procurv 40'


The specs said 46.5 height + I added 7" for the frame - 53.5" Height

The width, I goofed on a little - I framed out 123.5" versus the 123". Think is took the 123.5" off the 30' dimensions versus the 40' Procurv. BTW, those are 2x8 top and bottom plates to accomodate the curve out to 5.6" in the center.











I just need best way to mount this at this point. Is that extra 1/2" going to be an issue? I can close it up with 2 - 1/4" pieces of ply or something.


----------



## jmorris644




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870* /forum/post/18353249
> 
> 
> Hey Ruben, here's the final framed out window.
> 
> 
> 110" 2.37:1 SMX Procurv 40'
> 
> 
> The specs said 46.5 height + I added 7" for the frame - 53.5" Height
> 
> The width, I goofed on a little - I framed out 123.5" versus the 123". Think is took the 123.5" off the 30' dimensions versus the 40' Procurv. BTW, those are 2x8 top and bottom plates to accomodate the curve out to 5.6" in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> I just need best way to mount this at this point. Is that extra 1/2" going to be an issue? I can close it up with 2 - 1/4" pieces of ply or something.



Mark, Nice theater.


Hey Ruben - Does that stage look familiar?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870* /forum/post/18353249
> 
> 
> Hey Ruben, here's the final framed out window.
> 
> 
> 110" 2.37:1 SMX Procurv 40'
> 
> 
> The specs said 46.5 height + I added 7" for the frame - 53.5" Height
> 
> The width, I goofed on a little - I framed out 123.5" versus the 123". Think is took the 123.5" off the 30' dimensions versus the 40' Procurv. BTW, those are 2x8 top and bottom plates to accomodate the curve out to 5.6" in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need best way to mount this at this point. Is that extra 1/2" going to be an issue? I can close it up with 2 - 1/4" pieces of ply or something.



Hi Mark,


Will you be able to walk behind the screen area from the sides after the screen is mounted?


Ruben


----------



## marklabelle870




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/18356153
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> 
> 
> Will you be able to walk behind the screen area from the sides after the screen is mounted?
> 
> 
> Ruben



Yes, it has fabric panels on the bottom, left and right covered in GOM FR701.


Mark


----------



## marklabelle870

Any word Ruben?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870* /forum/post/18382639
> 
> 
> Any word Ruben?



Hi Mark,


I apologize for the delayed reply, we have been moving into our new facilities.


Since your ProCurv will be sitting inside the window frame, a simple solution is to mount the vertical wall mount brackets to the ProCurv before installing it. Then use industrial strength Velcro on the vertical wall brackets and also on two vertical 2 x 4s behind the window that line up with the vertical wall brackets. Let me know if this works for you.


Ruben


----------



## NJ Jackals

The picture above shows the screen wall with a large opening behind where the screen goes. What is the ratio of the dimensions between the opening and the screen size? I assume the opening is slightly smaller than the screen so the brackets can be mounted to it however I'm not sure how much smaller. (I don't have my screen yet so I can't measure the size of the brackets) FWIW, I'm getting the 130" wide 2.37:1 ProCurv.


----------



## marklabelle870




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NJ Jackals* /forum/post/18415991
> 
> 
> The picture above shows the screen wall with a large opening behind where the screen goes. What is the ratio of the dimensions between the opening and the screen size? I assume the opening is slightly smaller than the screen so the brackets can be mounted to it however I'm not sure how much smaller. (I don't have my screen yet so I can't measure the size of the brackets) FWIW, I'm getting the 130" wide 2.37:1 ProCurv.



The opening was designed off the SMX screen spec sheet. So it's 123" wide and 52.5" high - for the 110" ProCurv. That incorporates the 3.5 border all around the screen. I put 2x8's at the top and bottom to accomodate the curv depth.


Mine has a false wall and I am mounting the screen flush with the false wall.


Here's the spec:


----------



## NJ Jackals

Thanks Mark. I know that is your pic but I wasn't talking about your exact installation. You are recessing the screen into the window box so I understand that your opening would equal the exact outside dimensions of the screen including the frame.


I think most people (including myself) mount the brackets directly to the wall and the screen sits in front of the wall. Therefore, to catch the brackets, the opening needs to be smaller than the screen. I'm sure few inches would do the trick but I figured I would just ask to see if anyone knew off hand since I don't have my screen yet. Another alternative is just place two vertical studs where the brackets will go but I assume you want to keep the area as open as possible.


To sum it up in a single question, I guess I'm asking how far apart the mounting holes are on the wall brackets for the screen I'm getting. (130" wide 2.37:1 ProCurv) Viewable height is 54.7. So would inside dimensions of the opening 130" x 48" work just fine?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NJ Jackals* /forum/post/18416429
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark. I know that is your pic but I wasn't talking about your exact installation. You are recessing the screen into the window box so I understand that your opening would equal the exact outside dimensions of the screen including the frame.
> 
> 
> I think most people (including myself) mount the brackets directly to the wall and the screen sits in front of the wall. Therefore, to catch the brackets, the opening needs to be smaller than the screen. I'm sure few inches would do the trick but I figured I would just ask to see if anyone knew off hand since I don't have my screen yet. Another alternative is just place two vertical studs where the brackets will go but I assume you want to keep the area as open as possible.
> 
> 
> To sum it up in a single question, I guess I'm asking how far apart the mounting holes are on the wall brackets for the screen I'm getting. (130" wide 2.37:1 ProCurv) Viewable height is 54.7. So would inside dimensions of the opening 130" x 48" work just fine?



Hello NJ Jackals,


You can make your window height 6" - 8" smaller than the viewable height of the screen. The mountable wall brackets are 4" smaller than the outside height of the frame and there are holes 2" & 4" from the ends and one hole in the center of each bracket.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## NJ Jackals

Perfect. Exactly what I needed. Thanks!!


----------



## charliebarns

Hey Ruben,


I've been a lurker here for sometime, following your build thread and this thread and I'm finally ready to jump on a screen - but I have some questions







I'm looking at a ProCurve AT 140" with the cineweaveHD in the 2:37:1 ratio.


1) Can I add automated masking to this later?

2) Can you please recommend some projectors (sub 10K) that will be capable of lighting this puppy up?


Thanks!


----------



## charliebarns

anyone else with a suggestion of what would be appropriate for a PJ for one of Rubens 140" wide ProCurv screens?


THX!


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charliebarns* /forum/post/18457377
> 
> 
> Hey Ruben,
> 
> 
> I've been a lurker here for sometime, following your build thread and this thread and I'm finally ready to jump on a screen - but I have some questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a ProCurve AT 140" with the cineweaveHD in the 2:37:1 ratio.
> 
> 
> 1) Can I add automated masking to this later?
> 
> 2) Can you please recommend some projectors (sub 10K) that will be capable of lighting this puppy up?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hello Charlie,


Currently there is not an add on automated masking option for our curved screens. However, for the time being you can use our ProPanels with our ProLine and ProCurv screens. Later on if you wish to add automated masking, you can trade in your ProCurv towards a ProMask-Curv .


As far as choosing projectors to light up a 140" wide screen, that all depends on the controlled lighting of the room, throw distance and anamorphic lens (if used). How many FTLs are you looking to achieve?


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## charliebarns

Hey Thanks Ruben. As far as FTLs (foot lumens?) I have no idea - suggestions? I have total control over the lighting (no windows), throw distance approx 16 feet, and may or may not go with anamorphic lens (at least not initially, but I do plan on adding on in the future). Hope that helps a little.


CB


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charliebarns* /forum/post/18472944
> 
> 
> Hey Thanks Ruben. As far as FTLs (foot lumens?) I have no idea - suggestions? I have total control over the lighting (no windows), throw distance approx 16 feet, and may or may not go with anamorphic lens (at least not initially, but I do plan on adding on in the future). Hope that helps a little.
> 
> 
> CB



Hi Charlie,


What I would recommend is for you to contact Jason Turk at AVS Phone: 585-454-1460. Jason has hands-on experience with all the latest projectors in that price range and can help you get a projector that will work best with our screen. If you have any questions after talking with him, please let me know.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## charliebarns

Thanks Ruben I will contact Jason and figure out the PJ. Question about your AT material. How far back to the speakers need to be from the screen? How much distance is between your speakers and the screen (the ones lit up blue).


thx


----------



## Stereodude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/18082673
> 
> 
> We still work with the DIY. We frequently have remnants that we offer the DIYers whenever they email us. If you are interested in raw material or screen surfaces with grommets contact us at [email protected] and we can add you in the cue.
> 
> 
> Ruben



Ruben,


I sent an e-mail and got myself in the queue, but I have a few questions about the queue that I'm hoping you can answer.


1) How exactly does the queue work? When remnant material becomes available does a mass e-mail go out to everyone in the queue and it's first come first serve, or is the queue worked through in order filling each person's material need (where possible)?


2) What is the approximate wait time in the queue? IE: Are there hundreds of people in the queue and there's only enough remnant material for a few people to get screens a few times a year (for example), or is the remnant material fairly plentiful and the queue isn't very deep (meaning no one waits more than a few months)?


Thanks!


----------



## NJ Jackals

Another Q. With the AT screen and all speakers behind the screen. Do the fabric panals on the screen wall need to be AT also or can I do a slightly less AT material like GOM Anchorage?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NJ Jackals* /forum/post/18518993
> 
> 
> Another Q. With the AT screen and all speakers behind the screen. Do the fabric panals on the screen wall need to be AT also or can I do a slightly less AT material like GOM Anchorage?



Usually, if I'm treating the entire screen wall with acoustical treatments, I like to at least use a semi audio transparent material like GoM FR701 on the false wall so that I can utilize the treatments as much as possible. There have been times where people drywall the false wall and leave a window for the screen but I personally don't like that idea.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stereodude* /forum/post/18482083
> 
> 
> Ruben,
> 
> 
> I sent an e-mail and got myself in the queue, but I have a few questions about the queue that I'm hoping you can answer.
> 
> 
> 1) How exactly does the queue work? When remnant material becomes available does a mass e-mail go out to everyone in the queue and it's first come first serve, or is the queue worked through in order filling each person's material need (where possible)?
> 
> 
> 2) What is the approximate wait time in the queue? IE: Are there hundreds of people in the queue and there's only enough remnant material for a few people to get screens a few times a year (for example), or is the remnant material fairly plentiful and the queue isn't very deep (meaning no one waits more than a few months)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi,


Please check your PMs.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## NJ Jackals




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NJ Jackals* /forum/post/18324568
> 
> 
> I am still interested in the new mounting option though. Please let us know the details when you can. Thanks.



Another 6 weeks gone by. Any news on the new mounting option?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NJ Jackals* /forum/post/18571572
> 
> 
> Another 6 weeks gone by. Any news on the new mounting option?



Please check your PMs.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## ericksobj

Started putting my screen together and the directions mention a 24x24 screen material to test for moiré, which is missing from the box.










Screen Material: CineWeave HD

Gain: White Matte Plus

Model: PL-90-178-CW-W


Projector: Epson 8500 UB



Wondering if moiré is a non factor because the test material is missing?? Or if I should rotate the screen just incase.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericksobj* /forum/post/18603042
> 
> 
> Started putting my screen together and the directions mention a 24x24 screen material to test for moiré, which is missing from the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen Material: CineWeave HD
> 
> Gain: White Matte Plus
> 
> Model: PL-90-178-CW-W
> 
> 
> Projector: Epson 8500 UB
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if moiré is a non factor because the test material is missing?? Or if I should rotate the screen just incase.




Hi Erick,


Please check your PMs.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## Jason Turk

Ruben if you don't have the PO yet it will be in Monday morning (it was late Friday for BigMouthinDC).


----------



## SmX

We no longer include the sample piece of screen because testing is no longer required. The testing was for the previous generation of the CineWeave screen surface, the current CineWeave does not require testing. Please bypass the testing section section in the manual. We are updating the new manuals and will include this updated information in the reprints.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## carboranadum

Ruben:


So miore is no longer an issue? With all different types of projectors? Does the overstock screen that I ordered this weekend include this new material?


Charles Johnstone

Winchester, VA


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carboranadum* /forum/post/18619234
> 
> 
> Ruben:
> 
> 
> So miore is no longer an issue? With all different types of projectors? Does the overstock screen that I ordered this weekend include this new material?
> 
> 
> Charles Johnstone
> 
> Winchester, VA



Hi Charles,


Correct. Please check your PMs.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## Jedirun

Did the entry level screen mentioned a year and a half ago ever go into full production?


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedirun* /forum/post/18689975
> 
> 
> Did the entry level screen mentioned a year and a half ago ever go into full production?



Yes, the full details of them will be on our new website. You can also email us for details as well.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## Waxaholic

Hello all. I wanted to chime in on my recent purchase of an SMX screen. I bought one of the AVS overstock items and couldn't be happier. At first i was a little disappointed when my screen arrived only to find one of the T-Splines missing from the packaging. A quick email into Laurie (AVS) and Ruben (SMX) and a replacement was here the next day. Upon arrival i set to work to put this baby together. It wasn't as bad an assembly as i thought it would be. It went together nicely thanks to the detailed instructions. I opted for the ProPanels also. Simply said, the screen is stunning...and without having time to calibrate my projector yet. We are truly satisfied with the end result.


I want to thank Laurie and Ruben for making this happen. It is much appreciated.


----------



## doublewing11

Where in Oregon can a SMX screen be auditioned? Local B&M stores never heard of the brand........which made me very skepical on their expertice concerning cinema screens.










I know there is an individual who purchased an SMX screen in Dallas, Oregon.......my home town............but the guy never returned my PM. I know, kind of creepy for someone to PM asking about their screen.


Anyhow, I'm vaccilating back and forth between the SMX CIH, Stewart Cine-V, or Carada CIH masking paired with a fixed screen from the two fore mentioned manufacturers.............


Acoustic transparent screen would be a bonus..........but I'm worried about the video aspect as my eye sight is deteriorating with age!!!


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

I also Jumped in on the overstock sale and the screen definitely lives up the praise I've read over the years. Very well built almost too heavy. No problems with Moire and my Planar 8150 DLP.


Before: 100 inch diagonal 16:9











After: SMX, Same height but 2.37


----------



## SmX

Now we're talking







! Awesome job on HT2.0, your build has always been one of my favorites to follow. Your attention to detail is outstanding.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## barhoram

For some lucky DIYer out there...posted a roll/lot of SMX screen (material only) in the AVS Classifieds section. Brand New! 110"+ diag







Save a ton if you have or build a frame.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/vbcla...do=ad&id=13923


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doublewing11* /forum/post/18754210
> 
> 
> Where in Oregon can a SMX screen be auditioned? Local B&M stores never heard of the brand........which made me very skepical on their expertice concerning cinema screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there is an individual who purchased an SMX screen in Dallas, Oregon.......my home town............but the guy never returned my PM. I know, kind of creepy for someone to PM asking about their screen.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I'm vaccilating back and forth between the SMX CIH, Stewart Cine-V, or Carada CIH masking paired with a fixed screen from the two fore mentioned manufacturers.............
> 
> 
> Acoustic transparent screen would be a bonus..........but I'm worried about the video aspect as my eye sight is deteriorating with age!!!



I Live in Dallas Oregon and have an SMX screen but never got a PM from you


----------



## Glenn Baumann

1


----------



## Glenn Baumann

1


----------



## marklabelle870

2.35:1 or 2.37:1?


Hey Ruben,


Back along, while I was framing out my stage, you mentioned that you would have me go with a 2.37:1 ProCurv, but I noticed that on your website, it only mentions 2.35:1 as a "standard" size. When I order from Jason this week, am I right to say I want to order the 110" ProCurv 40' 2.37:1? I saw item codes for nearly every other aspect ratio except for the 2.37:1. I framed for this screen, so I sure hope this is still a "standard" size offered.


Thanks,


Mark


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870* /forum/post/19085336
> 
> 
> 2.35:1 or 2.37:1?
> 
> 
> Hey Ruben,
> 
> 
> Back along, while I was framing out my stage, you mentioned that you would have me go with a 2.37:1 ProCurv, but I noticed that on your website, it only mentions 2.35:1 as a "standard" size. When I order from Jason this week, am I right to say I want to order the 110" ProCurv 40' 2.37:1? I saw item codes for nearly every other aspect ratio except for the 2.37:1. I framed for this screen, so I sure hope this is still a "standard" size offered.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Mark



Hi Mark,


Yes, we still offer 2.37:1 as a standard anamorphic aspect ratio. The model number of the screen you want is the PC40-110-237-CW-W if you are ordering it with the CineWeave acoustically transparent screen surface, or PC40-110-237-CMP-W if you are doing the solid CineMatte Plus screen surface. If you are ordering a different screen surface than what is above, please let me know and I will get you the proper model number.


Best regards,

Ruben


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIGmouthinDC* /forum/post/18754277
> 
> 
> I also Jumped in on the overstock sale and the screen definitely lives up the praise I've read over the years. Very well built almost too heavy. No problems with Moire and my Planar 8150 DLP.
> 
> 
> Before: 100 inch diagonal 16:9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After: SMX, Same height but 2.37



Did you paint the room when you got a new screen?

















Just kidding Big.


----------



## rbeckhorn

Guys I recently ordered the Grey Screen material.. should I have gone withe the matte white?


My projector: LG CF181D


I chose the grey material to improve the black levels of the projector. I also would like to improve the performance of the projector in ambient light situations. If the grey will not do either of these for me. I probably will go with the higher gain white material.


Did I make the right decision on material? (Its not too late to change I think)


----------



## Swancoat

Any SMX guys here? I sent you guys an email looking for a price about a week ago, but no response...


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbeckhorn* /forum/post/19113048
> 
> 
> Guys I recently ordered the Grey Screen material.. should I have gone withe the matte white?
> 
> 
> My projector: LG CF181D
> 
> 
> I chose the grey material to improve the black levels of the projector. I also would like to improve the performance of the projector in ambient light situations. If the grey will not do either of these for me. I probably will go with the higher gain white material.
> 
> 
> Did I make the right decision on material? (Its not too late to change I think)



Hello rbeckhorn,


It sounds like a grey screen will be in your best interest to meet your requirements.


Best

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swancoat* /forum/post/19117593
> 
> 
> Any SMX guys here? I sent you guys an email looking for a price about a week ago, but no response...



Please check your PMs.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## davey_fl

Hey Ruben can you fix the links to the pics in your build thread please? Quite a few of us are trying to look at them for reference.


Thanks


----------



## Swancoat

With the bulk of this thread referring to the CineWeave material, does anyone have any experience with the Matte White (1.4 Gain) material? (Is that called CineMatte?)


I was looking at a Carada screen, but I think at some point I read that their 1.4 Gain material really wasn't quite 1.4, but more like 1.15 or something. Any such issues with SMX?


Anyone want to push me over the edge and recommend the SMX screen?


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

Swancoat if you are going with theater plans you posted in Feb you don't need an acoustically transparent screen. I really like my SMX screen. Contact AVS to buy your SMX screen they have a sale going on.


----------



## Swancoat

Right, BMiDC. My concern was just that there was so little info out there on the non-AT screens, I was looking for more of a review. Everyone's got an AT SMX it seems.


Regardless, the rep is pretty strong, so I ordered one of the discounted screens. These forums and their members are a huge help in making decisions like this. Thanks all!


----------



## Glenn Baumann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swancoat* /forum/post/19134058
> 
> 
> Right, BMiDC. My concern was just that there was so little info out there on the non-AT screens, I was looking for more of a review. Everyone's got an AT SMX it seems.
> 
> 
> Regardless, the rep is pretty strong, so I ordered one of the discounted screens. These forums and their members are a huge help in making decisions like this. Thanks all!



Swancoat,


Please be sure to come back and post your impressions of your new screen after you put it through it's paces!



...Glenn


----------



## tpin70

Long time reader and first time poster. I am in the design stage of my first HT project. I have read a heap about Ruben's screens and so wish I lived in the US because it would be a heap cheaper to order the screen and frame. Unfortunatly here in Australia they dont come at a reasonable price eg. 100" proline screen retails at approx 6000 AUD







Freight is a killer even with a decent exchange rate


I have been advised by the Australian importer that the screen weave is not sold separately but on this forum I have read that people have been able to get it. Am I missing something here or am I way off track? I would just like to purchase enough weave for a 100" screen without paying my life savings into some importers pocket. When i email SMX direct I get forwarded to the Importer










Is SMX screen weave material available for purchase without the frame ?


----------



## marklabelle870

Hey Ruben,


Check your PM. I got my screen yesterday and I think I need something from you.


Thanks,


Mark


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I am looking at SmX screens for my projector setup. Are these appropriate? Is my projector too low end for these screens?


If I am watching both sports and HD movies, is 16:9 the way to go?


What size is best for viewing distance ranging from 14-20 feet?


Thanks!


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerOmaha* /forum/post/19160861
> 
> 
> I am looking at SmX screens for my projector setup. Are these appropriate? Is my projector too low end for these screens?
> 
> 
> If I am watching both sports and HD movies, is 16:9 the way to go?
> 
> 
> What size is best for viewing distance ranging from 14-20 feet?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Go( T-Magic )Huskers!


I prefer 2.35:1 since the majority of the good movies are around this scope.....when watching the Huskers in 16x9 HD, I dont even notice the side bars, SmX actually makes pop in masking.


My preference on a screen size for your seating distance would be 12'-14'......14' with a good 1080P projector. Some people like them smaller, Im sure others will explain why smaller would be better.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P* /forum/post/19164257
> 
> 
> Im sure others will explain why smaller would be better.



Hehe... not me! If your projector is bright enough to drive such a large 1.1 gain screen, that is. That kind of horsepower is expensive.


----------



## HuskerOmaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P* /forum/post/19164257
> 
> 
> Go( T-Magic )Huskers!
> 
> 
> I prefer 2.35:1 since the majority of the good movies are around this scope.....when watching the Huskers in 16x9 HD, I dont even notice the side bars, SmX actually makes pop in masking.
> 
> 
> My preference on a screen size for your seating distance would be 12'-14'......14' with a good 1080P projector. Some people like them smaller, Im sure others will explain why smaller would be better.



Here is the problem, my projector-- HD72 Optoma, was free. I plan on using it for the time being...What kind of screen can my setup run, and be good down the road when I splurge for my 1080p? I'm guessing I would go with a 1.78 since I do not have lens shift capabilities at this time. I also spend more time on sports than BluRay...


I'm fairly new to all of this!


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerOmaha* /forum/post/19169622
> 
> 
> Here is the problem, my projector-- HD72 Optoma, was free. I plan on using it for the time being...What kind of screen can my setup run, and be good down the road when I splurge for my 1080p? I'm guessing I would go with a 1.78 since I do not have lens shift capabilities at this time. I also spend more time on sports than BluRay...
> 
> 
> I'm fairly new to all of this!



Everyone has a different opinion, heres mine.


If there is plans of future upgrade....go big, you can project a smaller image on a bigger screen, its hard to project a big image on a small screen.


Even if you watch more HD sports than movies ( I find sports lacking for at least half the year) would you rather see two black bars that stretch 10', 11', 12' or more..........or stretch 4', 5' or (6' if you go with a 15' wide screen?)


If you make or buy masking panels, consider which masks would be easier to make and "pop" in.


2.35:1 screens are pretty sexy regardless if theyre being projected on......or not


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq* /forum/post/19164586
> 
> 
> Hehe... not me! If your projector is bright enough to drive such a large 1.1 gain screen, that is. That kind of horsepower is expensive.



It depends what you consider expensive, we have a fairly cheesy epson 1080P lighting up an 11'.5 SmX 2.35:1 and it looks really bright and vivid in the guest theater. I think the Epsons are $1300.00?


----------



## HuskerOmaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P* /forum/post/19169979
> 
> 
> It depends what you consider expensive, we have a fairly cheesy epson 1080P lighting up an 11'.5 SmX 2.35:1 and it looks really bright and vivid in the guest theater. I think the Epsons are $1300.00?



I failed to mention I have a cheap 16x9 Elite pull-down screen that is about 13.5' wide that I had been using....


Should I continue to use this until my projector upgrade comes around, then go 2.35 once I have lens shift, 1080p, etc?


Smarter choice? Very cheap screen...think I spent $230....


Mark: what are your room dimensions?


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerOmaha* /forum/post/19170701
> 
> 
> I failed to mention I have a cheap 16x9 Elite pull-down screen that is about 13.5' wide that I had been using....
> 
> 
> Should I continue to use this until my projector upgrade comes around, then go 2.35 once I have lens shift, 1080p, etc?
> 
> 
> Smarter choice? Very cheap screen...think I spent $230....
> 
> 
> Mark: what are your room dimensions?



Im probably not the right guy to get advice from......I got a zillion dollar 720P projector with a zillion dollar anamorphic lens projecting on a zillion dollar screen ( all from advice given on these forums) that has gathered dust for years now. That theater is 20ish x 40ish


The theater I frequent mostly now is a budget theater while waiting for this Real3d thing to cool down a little, its an odd shape but its kindof 15'-18'x34'










Nothing fancy at all, just the basics and we love it! My feelings are.........go as big as possible on a scope screen, get the speakers behind the screen and try and replicate the "Movie Theater" experience as much as possible. What you should do depends on what you want and where your priorities stack up.


----------



## marklabelle870

To any of the SmX ProCurv owners. I think I have a problem with my screen stretching skills.










In the following picture, I have my screen mounted in the window box of my false wall and when I place a level or any straight line item from the center top the center bottom it looks as if I have a bow in the screen. Did I do something wrong? Is it supposed to follow the curve pretty exact or a little bow is normal? I really tried hard to only stretch from the top to bottom and not from side to side. Did I stretch it too much side to side? It's driving me nuts.... Any advice appreciated!











Here's a picture from the back - which is much more noticeable:


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870* /forum/post/19174225
> 
> 
> To any of the SmX ProCurv owners.



Hi Mark,


Please check your PMs.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

Without any first hand experience physics would tell me it is stretched too tight in the horizontal direction.


----------



## barhoram

Anyone with experience installing the Horizontal ProPanels? How are you installing the top panels??


I just picked up a set for my 16:9 screen, and can not get the top panels to stay in place. The bottom panels stay fine (using the provided track) but I can't get the top panels to latch and stay between the screen material and lip on the frame. They just fall out. Any ideas? I've got a message into SMX, but thought somone here with experience may know as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barhoram* /forum/post/19226901
> 
> 
> Anyone with experience installing the Horizontal ProPanels? How are you installing the top panels??
> 
> 
> I just picked up a set for my 16:9 screen, and can not get the top panels to stay in place. The bottom panels stay fine (using the provided track) but I can't get the top panels to latch and stay between the screen material and lip on the frame. They just fall out. Any ideas? I've got a message into SMX, but thought somone here with experience may know as well. Thanks in advance.



Hi Barhoram,


Please check your PMs.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## SmX

I wanted to take this opportunity to thank everyone that stopped by our 3D stadium at Cedia 2010. It was a great pleasure meeting everyone and having dinner with the few of you that came out with us.


So far, it seems our demonstration proved to be quite successful gauging by the amount of testimonials we recorded.


Details about the show:


The Theater

This years show featured a 600 SQF (20' x 30') cinema with four rows of stadium style seating (35 Seats).


The Screen

The demo screen was a 190" x 95" 2.00:1 SmX ProMask-Quad four way masking screen featuring the new SmX CineWeave 4K-Plus screen surface.


The Projector

The Projector was a modified Barco SuperKontrast DP2K-20C provided by Cineramax


The 3D

3D Glasses were provided by RealD 3D Pro


Audio

The audio was provided by CinePro



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/19245797
> 
> 
> I have seen CINERAMAX's 3D display at CEDIA projecting onto the SmX white screen and it is nothing short of amazing. People actually were reaching out to touch this fish that swims right up to the camera.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/19247166
> 
> 
> If you didn't get the chance to check out the SmX/Cineramax/CinePro display, you really missed out on what I would say is the most impressive 3D/HT around. These guys have done what many could only wish for.
> 
> 
> The new SmX 4K fabric needs to be seen/heard to be believed. The weave is so fine, even with corrected eye wear, I could not see the texture past 1m.
> 
> 
> Cineramax's Barco delivers a 3D image like I've not seen before. I've had mixed feelings about 3D to even think that maybe it was all a fad. Yet, I was so impressed with this display, I went back for a 2nd course. Amazing imagery that had audience members literally reaching out to touch a fish in the IMAX footage. Converted 2D to 3D images look great too. I can now honestly appreciate Peter's excitement for 3D.
> 
> 
> CinePro speakers just rock - literally. I loved the high SPL and clarity this system delivers and I walked out without the slightest sense of ear strain. The front stage was solid, the surrounds enveloping and the subs were not only deep, but physical.
> 
> 
> Well done guys. You really have excelled.



"Cineramax had a huge demo with Cinepro and SMX. The 3d was pretty amazing. Let me just come out and say this, SMX wipes the floor with any AT screen out there. " - Spanky Ham from www.curtpalme.com 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adidino* /forum/post/19247183
> 
> 
> BTW - Wanted to add that Peter's 3D demo was top notch. Best in show without question. For those at the show and do not know Peter or were not aware, he was responsible for the 3D video in the SMX booth.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIG RED* /forum/post/19258912
> 
> 
> At Cedia, the EPIC/ THX/ PROCELLA demo was not in the same galaxy as the Cinepro/ SMX/ Peter ...
> 
> 
> They clearly (pun intended) handed all the other booths their ass.
> 
> 
> Not even close. great job Peter and gang!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adidino* /forum/post/19247436
> 
> 
> I'm with Jeff on the Procella room. Although the room itself was intimate and the video performance looked great, the audio lacked any excitement for me. My expectations were very high considering the room was certified by THX engineers. Although I heard later Dennis was not involved in setting up that room (figured as much).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two most impressive rooms for me were the ADA Trinnov/Triad Platinum room and SMX/Cineramax/CinePro. Peter's 3D was best in show. He truly did bring the IMAX experience to the home in this demo.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/19247788
> 
> 
> Peters room was great. The wife and I spent almost an hour in it. Had a blast. Great sound and video. Peter was the man!
> 
> 
> The Cracken!!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIG RED* /forum/post/19251719
> 
> 
> I have to say I had a group of guys with me doing a "booth demo" crawl.
> 
> 
> ...Cinepro/ SMX- Hands down "the best demo of the show" many brands can "talk the talk" - these 3 brands "WALK THE WALK".
> 
> 
> more later.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ericglo* /forum/post/19247522
> 
> 
> For me, best 2D in show was the JVC 4k. The best 3D was Peter's demo.
> 
> 
> The best AT screen is Ruben's new screen. This isn't even close. I didn't get to see it in the light, but with a full white screen it was difficult to see the weave at more than a foot or two. I am not sure why one would choose to go with a Stewart, if you have the choice to go with this screen.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/19251791
> 
> 
> Mark. Really enjoyed you and your other at the show. I agree that Peter hit a home run. But we yanks differentiate home runs by types. Peter hit a GRAND SLAM walk off home run.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Haroon Malik* /forum/post/19249730
> 
> 
> Congratulations Peter & Ruben!
> 
> 
> It seems that everybody who visited the *Cineramax | SMX | Cinepro* demo, thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> It's a testament to you guys that you continue to raise the standard and improve on it from the previous year. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping that you have a great year ahead.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Haroon Malik.


----------



## KX250F

So when will this new screen material be up on your website? Pricing? Availability?


Thanks


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

With there be a retrofit offer made to existing SMX owners?


----------



## Mark P

Congrats Ruben, everyone knew you wouldnt stop til you reached perfection.........wheres my new screen?????


----------



## carboranadum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIGmouthinDC* /forum/post/19257040
> 
> 
> With there be a retrofit offer made to existing SMX owners?



Yea, will it? How about some info about how different it is and what the major benefits are!


Can't wait to hear about the new material.


----------



## misterkit

+1.... still waiting to hear some details about this new material.


----------



## monstosity12

Hi Ruben -


Please check your PM.


I basically just wanted to ask if your Cinematte white solid screen is ISF certified and/or how the color shift is on this material? Does this material actually measure at 1.4 or is it like Carada 1.4 that measures in at 1.1? Sorry I have to ask as I dont want to throw away $2500. I guess the best way to figure this out is to order some screen samples from you Ruben







*And what is this 1.3 gain screen material I keep hearing about, that measures with virtually no hotspotting? Is this the Cinematte?*


I was originally going to go with the Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 rated at 1.3 gain, but yours is rated at 1.4 gain with basically a pure lambertain diffuser. I know this is biased, but is your Cinematte just as sharp as the Studiotek 130 with a movies AKA sharpness of peoples faces etc? Because I love how the pictures look on the stewart, but kind of annoys me of its half gain value.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KX250F* /forum/post/19256630
> 
> 
> So when will this new screen material be up on your website? Pricing? Availability?
> 
> 
> Thanks



We are completing a new website that will have all the details on it. It should be live within a few weeks.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIGmouthinDC* /forum/post/19257040
> 
> 
> With there be a retrofit offer made to existing SMX owners?



Yes, this new screen surface can be retrofitted into existing SmX screens.


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## SmX



















*Winner: Suite Control, NSW*

*Best Home Theatre Over $100,000 - Features SMX Screen*


It must be good news when an AV custom installer is contacted by a client that shares the same passion for movies and automation as they do. So when the winners of the ‘Best Home Theatre over $100,000’ category found themselves commissioned by a man who once operated a commercial cinema, lived for movies, and wanted to create a home theatre out of an existing concrete bunker, it was game on for Suite Control. Looking for a solution that would make watching movies the exciting entertainment experience it used to be, as well as being simple to operate so even his very young grandchildren could get it up and running, Suite Control went to work putting in an extensive Control4 system.


Eschewing boring old doors – how passé – and choosing instead to motorise the massive 500kg walls to allow entry to the room, Suite control installed custom door rails and a safety cut-out circuit to open the doors and allow any occupants to escape in the event of a power failure! _*A projector system with four-metre wide SMX screen,*_ soft lighting, full, almost silent air con and concealed speakers form the heart of the system so, presumably, Gold Class is now a thing of the past for this family.

_*Original Source*_


----------



## CJO

That's great! Congratulations Ruben!!


CJ


----------



## Robert_S

Ruben,


I purchased one of the clearance SMX screens from Jason back in May. It is still sitting in my closet waiting for the HT to complete. Two questions....


1. Mine did contain a sample piece. Does this mean I need to test for moire and rotate the screen on install? The sample appears to have the weave going in an X direction, while the roll has it going in a + direction. The invoices says Cineweave HD White Material; SMX Proline Projection Screen.


2. Since my material is still on the roll in the black plastic, any way I can swap out for the 4K material at a nominal cost?










Thanks

Robert


----------



## KERMIE

Is that Clearance Sale still going on that they have at the top of the main Screen page?


Thank you in advance


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

Robert, since you don't have an answer yet the one size fits all recommendation is to tilt the fabric per assembly instructions. I did and it works fine.


Kermie, I would just call Jason.


----------



## Robert_S

Big - how much did you tilt it? Did you use your projector first to find the best angle or just wing it?


I plan on getting one of the new JVC projectors and they typically have a high fill rate so I am not sure if moire is a big deal with them or not. I won't have the projector until December, so I don't know if I need to wait for screen install or not.


Robert


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert_S* /forum/post/19400933
> 
> 
> Big - how much did you tilt it? Did you use your projector first to find the best angle or just wing it?
> 
> 
> I plan on getting one of the new JVC projectors and they typically have a high fill rate so I am not sure if moire is a big deal with them or not. I won't have the projector until December, so I don't know if I need to wait for screen install or not.
> 
> 
> Robert



I used their first generation AT material when they were still selling rolls to DIY'ers. I tilted it 15 degrees on a 10' wide 16:9 screen and it worked great. I've never had a trace of a moire' pattern at any distance with 1080 material. I currently use a JVC RS20. I assume the new material is even less sensitive?


----------



## carboranadum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert_S* /forum/post/19400933
> 
> 
> Big - how much did you tilt it? Did you use your projector first to find the best angle or just wing it?



I have the same screen as Biggy (just a bit larger) and I simply followed the installation directions (turning the screen material as much as I was able), then clipped it into the track. I did ping Ruben about the angle that was needed and he said that it was no longer necessary to test the material for moire first. My screen came with a sample piece of fabric too, but Ruben said it was not necessary to test it.


There are photos of building my screen on my thread. I have absolutely no issue with moire. The screen looks wonderful!


CJ


----------



## Robert_S

Thanks for the responses. I will tilt it on install like you all did.


Robert


----------



## KERMIE

Does the screen Fabric come with enough overhang to tilt for moire?


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

The simple answer is: yes.


----------



## KX250F

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SmX* 
We are completing a new website that will have all the details on it. It should be live within a few weeks.


Regards,

Ruben
How's the new website coming along?


Really interested in this new material and would like to get a sample if that's possible.


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

My screen fits tight at the top and bottom. The bracket at the top snugs the top to the wall, gravity holds the bottom. This is a heavy frame.


----------



## KERMIE

Need some help.


I received 3 small wall mount Brackets and not one long one. Is that what is coming now?


Jason - I sent you a PM as well.


Thanks



Update: Ruben contacted me and is on it....Great Customer Service--Thank you


----------



## SmX

Hello Kermie,


Please check your PMs.


Best regards,

Ruben


----------



## CollinViegas

Any word on when the new site will be put up?


----------



## Glenn Baumann

I e-mailed SMX about a week and a half ago requesting a sample of the Cineweave HD screen material and I received an auto-reply stating that a representative will be contacting me shortly.


Well, I have heard no response back and I really want to evaluate this screen material!


How long will I have to wait to receive a sample?










Anyone have any experience with receiving samples from SMX?



...Glenn


----------



## SmX

Hello Glenn,


Please check your PMs.


Best regards

Ruben


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CollinViegas* /forum/post/19560754
> 
> 
> Any word on when the new site will be put up?



Hello Collin,


The new site is currently online at a different URL for beta-testing. There are still fixes being done to it and unfortunately web designers don't get things done as fast as we would like so we can get this live to the public. We are really hoping for it to be live before christmas. As soon as its live, I will announce it here.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## Glenn Baumann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/19562393
> 
> 
> Hello Glenn,
> 
> 
> Please check your PMs.
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Ruben




Thanks for the response Ruben!


I have responded to your PM with my address.



...Glenn


----------



## jparry

Does the AT material allow IR signal to penetrate? I am wondering if I can mount my IR receiver on top of a speaker.


On the other hand, will it reflect the IR back to my projector?


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jparry* /forum/post/19582109
> 
> 
> Does the AT material allow IR signal to penetrate? I am wondering if I can mount my IR receiver on top of a speaker.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, will it reflect the IR back to my projector?



I have the older material and it does reflect back. I use the IR remote when calibrating.


----------



## jparry

How about IR penetration through the screen to IR receiver? I still need to control my equipment in closet.


----------



## poolboyclay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jparry* /forum/post/19589514
> 
> 
> How about IR penetration through the screen to IR receiver? I still need to control my equipment in closet.



IR is light. very much light penetration would defeat the point of the screen. Will it work? My guess is not reliably.


----------



## ccool96

NEW SMX 4-Way Masking Screen 2.0 Aspect Ratio!


I wanted to make a quick post saying what a FANTASTIC job Ruben and the SMX guys did with my screen install.


My original screen in my theater was a 14' Wide Scope Fixed Screen. Like all projects, when I originally started my theater I wanted a masking screen. But by the end of the project I was triple my original budget and some things had to be sacrificed. The screen was the easiest place to cut since it was one of the last things to be installed and I could easily upgrade it later.


After waiting almost exactly 2 years I was ready to make the change. Fortunately, I waited beacuse my desires for what shape and size of screen I wanted did too. I originally wanted to install a 2-way masking scope screen so I could mask down for 1.78 and 1.33.


Since that time some nice little additions came along, 2 big ones. 3D and DPs ILM. With ILM I could now adjust my lens to allow me to have the best possible size for every format. This is the reason I chose a 2.0 aspect ratio. After living with my scope screen for 2 years, i fould that I watched nearly all 16:9 content streched because I did not want to have such a smaller 16:9 image.


With the 2.0 aspect ratio the overall image area is 14' wide by 7' high. Nor only did this almost completely use up all the front wall space but it allows me the choice of either a 14' Wide Scope image or a 12' Wide 16:9 image. and what a huge difference the 16:9 image is!! Especially with 3D.


In a matter of about 3 weeks me and Ruben had worked out all the details of the screen right down to planning how to get it into the room and install it will basically less than 1" of space on either side. The only thing I wanted to make sure of was that the screen was installed prior to Thanksgiving. Ruben, knowing what a tight schedule they were already under with other screens promised it would be done in time.


Ruben insisted that he send a crew up to help with the installation! I was glad he did. Especially when I saw all of the parts. It reminded me of what my parents must have been thinking on Christmas eve when I was little and the would sit down to put together a bicycle or some other toy with a million pieces and limited time!


Well Ruben's guys left south florida and headed up to the panhandle at 430am Wednesday morning. (Thanksgiving eve) They arrived at about 430pm my time and the install began. No minor undertaking, especially working with no extra space to move around the screen and it weighing almost 500lbs. Well thru lots of creative planning and a little onsite ingenuity the scren was hanging and functioning at 1:00am. (Thanksgiving morning) Then his installers cleaned up, and headed straight back to south Florida. Leaving me with an absoluetly perfect installation.


I used their new 4K material which has a slight negative gain but gives an absolutely solid looking image. I can not see a perferation when im just over 3 feet from the screen.


Anyone considering a screen upgrade at all should really look hard at SMX. Thruout the entire project there was never one time when I could not reach Ruben. And he follows thru completely when he says he will do something. I doubt my theater screen will ever change again, atleast no time in the near future. But if I ever did Im sure it would be an SMX screen!!


Thanks again Ruben and SMX Screens for all of your help!!!



2.40 Aspect Ratio 170" x 71"









1.78 Aspect (LARGE) 144" x 81"









1.78 Aspect (SMALL) 126" x 71" - This was the size of my 16:9 image when I was restricted to the height of the 14' Wide Scope screen.









1.33 Aspect 108" x 81"











There are alot more pics of the screen installation on my theater build thread!


----------



## KERMIE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KERMIE* /forum/post/19520900
> 
> 
> Need some help.
> 
> 
> I received 3 small wall mount Brackets and not one long one. Is that what is coming now?
> 
> 
> Jason - I sent you a PM as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Ruben contacted me and is on it....Great Customer Service--Thank you





I just wanted to update my experience with SMX and working with Ruben. I ordered a Clearence screen 110" Proline and working with Ruben on a few questions I had on the first screen. SMX took great care and Ruben contacted me directly and everything couldn't have worked out better. I had my AT screen put up for the Holidays and had 25 people roming in and out of the theater all day and everyone was blown away by how nice the screen looked.


I have a totally dark room and still using a AE2000 projector in ZOOM mode and it still looked great on 2.37:1 screen. My room in 12 x 18 and the front row is about 10 feet from the screen.


If anyone has any doubt on the image of an AT Screen with an average projector. If you have a light controlled room, this is the way to go and without a doubt the SMX screen is awesome!!!


Go for it...best thing I did for my room thus far...(until I upgrade projectors at some point.)


Next task is some DIY masking panels for 16 x 9.


Thanks Ruben for all of your help.


----------



## gskinusa

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SmX* 
Hello Kermie,


Please check your PMs.


Best regards,

Ruben
Hi Ruben

I have sent a PM and also sent an email to SMX sales and I have not received any reply regarding my questions. Can you please take a look and let me know. I am interested in the SMX ProMaskCurv but would require some clarifications and guidance.


Thanks


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gskinusa* /forum/post/19811787
> 
> 
> Hi Ruben
> 
> I have sent a PM and also sent an email to SMX sales and I have not received any reply regarding my questions. Can you please take a look and let me know. I am interested in the SMX ProMaskCurv but would require some clarifications and guidance.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hello gskinusa,


Please check your PMs.


Best,

Ruben


----------



## SOWK

Thinking of ordering an overstock smx from avs if still avail. But need to know if it is the new material that has no moire.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/19861327
> 
> 
> Thinking of ordering an overstock smx from avs if still avail. But need to know if it is the new material that has no moire.



I have the old material and it has no moire. I mounted it at 15 degrees and never saw anything even approaching a moire. As far as I am concerned it's flawless. I'm not sure of the advantages of the new material. I'd be curious. I've never really heard. It's the same gain, isn't it?


----------



## Juanflaco

Added myself to the queue for remnant material. Hopefully I'll be in the market for a full SMX solution in a future build but at the moment my budget dictates going the DIY route.


After watching the amazing work done in Ruben's build thread it's sure great to see him parlay all that research and effort into a full fledged business.


----------



## kainers

Any update on the new 4k type material and website?


----------



## davey_fl

Hi Ruben.


Please check your PMs.


Thank you


David


----------



## hehateme

I have been unable to get any information back from Smx. I sent PM to Smx more than a week ago but I never heard back.

I went to Smx website last Thursday and asked about the price of Proline 2.35 130 Inch screen but I never heard back.


Is this experience typical?

I live in MN. Who can I contact to get more information about Smx screens?


Thanks


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hehateme* /forum/post/20247326
> 
> 
> I have been unable to get any information back from Smx. I sent PM to Smx more than a week ago but I never heard back.
> 
> I went to Smx website last Thursday and asked about the price of Proline 2.35 130 Inch screen but I never heard back.
> 
> 
> Is this experience typical?
> 
> I live in MN. Who can I contact to get more information about Smx screens?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I dunno... this seems to happen a lot, but he's always got a reason. He's a good guy... honest, great product and people seem to really like dealing with him. He's got a lot of respect in A/V circles. But this does come up.


FWIK, and owning his product, I'd hang in there and keep trying.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hehateme* /forum/post/20247326
> 
> 
> I have been unable to get any information back from Smx. I sent PM to Smx more than a week ago but I never heard back.
> 
> I went to Smx website last Thursday and asked about the price of Proline 2.35 130 Inch screen but I never heard back.
> 
> 
> Is this experience typical?
> 
> I live in MN. Who can I contact to get more information about Smx screens?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hello,


My apologies for the delayed reply, we receive allot of inquiries and sometimes our replies get filtered by spam filters. If you don't hear back from us in a timely fashion by email, please give us a call at 954-780-9757 or as an alternative, you can also direct any sales inquiries to one of our authorized dealers, AVS is an authorized SMX dealer and they can get you pricing and answer technical questions as well.


Feel free to give AVS a call at 1-877-823-4452


To reach a specific sales person,


Jason Turk: 1-585-454-1460 x102

Bobbi Coakley: 1-585-454-1460 x104

Mark Haflich: 1-585-454-1460 x106

Daniel Hutnicki: 1-585-454-1460 x107

Benito Joaquin: 1-585-454-1460 x110


Best regards,

Ruben


----------



## hehateme

Does anybody know about SMX Reference Series screen with Proline frame?

I thought SMX screen was beyond my price range but I am getting a deal on SMX Reference Series screen with Proline Frame. I was told that this frame does not have "Foam Fit Extrusion" that is included in ProLine Fixed Screen.


Is there any other difference? Does the reference screen include different screen material?


Thanks


----------



## SmX

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hehateme* 
Does anybody know about SMX Reference Series screen with Proline frame?

I thought SMX screen was beyond my price range but I am getting a deal on SMX Reference Series screen with Proline Frame. I was told that this frame does not have "Foam Fit Extrusion" that is included in ProLine Fixed Screen.


Is there any other difference? Does the reference screen include different screen material?


Thanks
Hi,


The Reference series comes with the CineWeave HD. AVS has all the details on them as well.


Best regards,

Ruben


----------



## DouglasCleary

Has anyone had experience with SeymourAV's screens? I am curious if anyone left Seymour for an SMX.


----------



## carboranadum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasCleary* /forum/post/20445217
> 
> 
> Has anyone had experience with SeymourAV's screens? I am curious if anyone left Seymour for an SMX.



If memory serves, BigMouthInDC had a Seymore screen (non AT) and recently changed it out for an SMX AT screen. See his build thread in the Dedicated Room forum for info.


----------



## carboranadum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmX* /forum/post/20444390
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> The Reference series comes with the CineWeave HD. AVS has all the details on them as well.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ruben



Ruben:


Waht is the difference between the CineWeave and the HD? Is there a retrofit kit to allow me to swap out the material?


Thank you


----------



## DouglasCleary




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carboranadum* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If memory serves, BigMouthInDC had a Seymore screen (non AT) and recently changed it out for an SMX AT screen. See his build thread in the Dedicated Room forum for info.



I think I saw that but I would be interested in someone who left the SeymourAV AT material to go to SMX AT and the reasons why.


----------



## fraisa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccool96* /forum/post/19598134
> 
> 
> NEW SMX 4-Way Masking Screen 2.0 Aspect Ratio!
> 
> 
> I wanted to make a quick post saying what a FANTASTIC job Ruben and the SMX guys did with my screen install.
> 
> 
> My original screen in my theater was a 14' Wide Scope Fixed Screen. Like all projects, when I originally started my theater I wanted a masking screen. But by the end of the project I was triple my original budget and some things had to be sacrificed. The screen was the easiest place to cut since it was one of the last things to be installed and I could easily upgrade it later.
> 
> 
> After waiting almost exactly 2 years I was ready to make the change. Fortunately, I waited beacuse my desires for what shape and size of screen I wanted did too. I originally wanted to install a 2-way masking scope screen so I could mask down for 1.78 and 1.33.
> 
> 
> Since that time some nice little additions came along, 2 big ones. 3D and DPs ILM. With ILM I could now adjust my lens to allow me to have the best possible size for every format. This is the reason I chose a 2.0 aspect ratio. After living with my scope screen for 2 years, i fould that I watched nearly all 16:9 content streched because I did not want to have such a smaller 16:9 image.
> 
> 
> With the 2.0 aspect ratio the overall image area is 14' wide by 7' high. Nor only did this almost completely use up all the front wall space but it allows me the choice of either a 14' Wide Scope image or a 12' Wide 16:9 image. and what a huge difference the 16:9 image is!! Especially with 3D.
> 
> 
> In a matter of about 3 weeks me and Ruben had worked out all the details of the screen right down to planning how to get it into the room and install it will basically less than 1" of space on either side. The only thing I wanted to make sure of was that the screen was installed prior to Thanksgiving. Ruben, knowing what a tight schedule they were already under with other screens promised it would be done in time.
> 
> 
> Ruben insisted that he send a crew up to help with the installation! I was glad he did. Especially when I saw all of the parts. It reminded me of what my parents must have been thinking on Christmas eve when I was little and the would sit down to put together a bicycle or some other toy with a million pieces and limited time!
> 
> 
> Well Ruben's guys left south florida and headed up to the panhandle at 430am Wednesday morning. (Thanksgiving eve) They arrived at about 430pm my time and the install began. No minor undertaking, especially working with no extra space to move around the screen and it weighing almost 500lbs. Well thru lots of creative planning and a little onsite ingenuity the scren was hanging and functioning at 1:00am. (Thanksgiving morning) Then his installers cleaned up, and headed straight back to south Florida. Leaving me with an absoluetly perfect installation.
> 
> 
> I used their new 4K material which has a slight negative gain but gives an absolutely solid looking image. I can not see a perferation when im just over 3 feet from the screen.
> 
> 
> Anyone considering a screen upgrade at all should really look hard at SMX. Thruout the entire project there was never one time when I could not reach Ruben. And he follows thru completely when he says he will do something. I doubt my theater screen will ever change again, atleast no time in the near future. But if I ever did Im sure it would be an SMX screen!!
> 
> 
> Thanks again Ruben and SMX Screens for all of your help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 2.40 Aspect Ratio 170" x 71"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.78 Aspect (LARGE) 144" x 81"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.78 Aspect (SMALL) 126" x 71" - This was the size of my 16:9 image when I was restricted to the height of the 14' Wide Scope screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.33 Aspect 108" x 81"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are alot more pics of the screen installation on my theater build thread!



That is a awesome Looking Room Great job ,,,,

That screen looks amazing...


----------



## carboranadum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasCleary* /forum/post/20449364
> 
> 
> I think I saw that but I would be interested in someone who left the SeymourAV AT material to go to SMX AT and the reasons why.



AHA...well, glad that I was able to help you refine your question so that you are targeting the correct audience.


----------



## barhoram

Was information on the new 4K material ever released? I see they were working on a new website...but that was ages ago. Current website makes no mention of it...


----------



## DeaconDan

How many of you who have a 2.37 screen have ProPanels to mask for 1.78/1.85 content? Do you find that you use them regularly or just the first few times after initial setup? Lastly, do you have the 1.78 or 1.85 panels and how is your projector setup for the ratio that doesn't match the panels?


I ordered 1.78 panels with my screen but they were not shipped with it. I was advised that I'd likely not use them more that a couple of times, so now I'm considering whether to hold off on having them shipped until I see what 1.78/1.85 content looks without masking after my room is finished, then possibly get a refund instead.


Thanks,

DD


----------



## carboranadum

I have the 16:9 panels and never use them. I ordered them with my screen and don't need them.


----------



## R Harkness

So why aren't people using the 16:9 panels?


Are they cumbersome to put on/off or something?


----------



## DeaconDan

Carbo,


I'm assuming white edges in 1.78/1.85 mode are not distracting in your setup. What screen material do you have and is your frame flat or curved? Also are your panels 1.78 or 1.85?


Mine is curved and CineWeave HD (I need the 1.16 gain with a 130" screen help get the target Ft Lamberts without a huge projector budget).


Thanks,

DD


----------



## carboranadum

DeaconDan:


My screen is a 130" 2.39:1 SMX screen with the CineWeave material. The room is totally light controlled and I am using a Panny 4000 projector. I have calculated the fL in my setup to be about 12.


I think that the low number of fL is why the white areas of my screen are not distracting. If it were much brighter, I'd put them in for sure.


The panels are really easy to pop in and out. I am still glad that I purchased them (I may been them some day - when I get a brighter projector and a lens).


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carboranadum* /forum/post/20509866
> 
> 
> DeaconDan:
> 
> 
> My screen is a 130" 2.39:1 SMX screen with the CineWeave material. The room is totally light controlled and I am using a Panny 4000 projector. I have calculated the fL in my setup to be about 12.
> 
> 
> I think that the low number of fL is why the white areas of my screen are not distracting. If it were much brighter, I'd put them in for sure.
> 
> 
> The panels are really easy to pop in and out. I am still glad that I purchased them (I may been them some day - when I get a brighter projector and a lens).



How does your picture look at that FL level?


----------



## carboranadum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M* /forum/post/20522449
> 
> 
> How does your picture look at that FL level?



It looks very good. In fact, I really didn't think about it until I saw BigMounhInDC's screen. He's pushing something like 45 fL. It's blindingly bright, IMHO.


I have compared it with my perception of movie screens and it is on par. I have mentioned tht it is at the lower end of the brightness level to friends who visit for a movie and they tell me I'm crazy.


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

Hadn't drop in here for quite some time. I didn't switch from a Seymour to a SMX I switched from a Stewart Firehawk. I did look at Seymour and was thinking of a DIY screen with their fabric until the SMX sale that was posted last year.


----------



## BIGmouthinDC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carboranadum* /forum/post/20523246
> 
> 
> He's pushing something like 45 fL. It's blindingly bright, IMHO.



I think that is overstated.


----------



## Larry M

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BIGmouthinDC* 
Hadn't drop in here for quite some time. I didn't switch from a Seymour to a SMX I switched from a Stewart Firehawk. I did look at Seymour and was thinking of a DIY screen with their fabric until the SMX sale that was posted last year.
Is that sale over? I seen it has been recently removed from the sticky


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

Call AVS and ask.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIGmouthinDC* /forum/post/20533791
> 
> 
> Call AVS and ask.



I won't be at the screen selection stage for about 6 months

















Hopefully


----------



## Benito Joaquin

We still have some of those readily available. Feel free to give us a call!


Benito


----------



## BrentonSpear

Do SMX still sell just the AT screen material without the frame?


I want to get some for a 10 foot wide 16:9 screen and get it shipped to Australia.


----------



## doublewing11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/20501974
> 
> 
> So why aren't people using the 16:9 panels?
> 
> 
> Are they cumbersome to put on/off or something?



The real question is.............why aren't more people going CIA.......makes a heck of a lot more sense.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barhoram* /forum/post/20459965
> 
> 
> Was information on the new 4K material ever released? I see they were working on a new website...but that was ages ago. Current website makes no mention of it...



I've been watching closely the developments as I've been impressed with SE' 4k sample material.


Harky.......aka. R Harkness along with Tony Grimani has convinced me 2.0 4-way masking using CIA is the best of both worlds. Big scope and big HD..........







Having a projector with auto zoom, focus, lens shift which can utilize an anamorphic lens with correct throw, is a "God" send for CIA!










Given I've decided CIA is a must do.............there are three choices, DYI.....not going to happen..........Stewart Director's choice......not going to happen due to cost............then there is SMX 4-way masking. The later is much more cost effective considering the Stewart, but is 3-4 times the cost of Harky' implementation.










BTW, been disappointed the way I've been given the run-a-round when contacting SMX and told myself I'd never purchase a product from them............but sometime one has to eat crow..........I guess I want mine medium-well.


----------



## CINERAMAX

Bon appetite.


----------



## Hootowls

I've had my SMX screen for a couple of weeks. Ordered via AVS; shipped from SMX. It's a 110-in wide 1.78 with a solid screen. One set of panels to mask to 2.35. The CIW approach works for me.


I find the panels to be a reasonable masking solution. The lower pair drop into a channel easily enough but the upper pair are a bit of a pain IMO. They each have two metal clips that need to engage a specific slot in the frame (that you can't see) from which they hang. I was having difficulty and emailed SMX support but have not seen a response. I guess I could've called instead. I ended up mounting a small piece of foam behind the clips, which closed the gap between the back of the panels and the screen, helping to encourage the clips to engage the mounting slot.


Anyway, here are some shots of the setup. Images look really nice but no screenshots at this time.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hootowls* /forum/post/20785820
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are some shots of the setup. Images look really nice but no screenshots at this time.



"Oh, oh, oh!" , , , Nice screen, but those walls! and, so much of them. Can you paint? Is there a wife involved? That room will just kill you new SMX experience.


----------



## Hootowls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq* /forum/post/20785860
> 
> 
> That room will just kill you new SMX experience.



The pics are overexposed so it's not as bad as all that. Here's a pic using the same wall without a screen - just the painted drywall. Treatments for the screen wall like dark paint, fabric panels or curtains are all things I'm thinking about but feel no need to rush.











Here's the scene with the SMX screen and masking in place.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hootowls* /forum/post/20785946
> 
> 
> The pics are overexposed so it's not as bad as all that.



Very cool... very nice screen too. I have an SMX AT screen myself.


----------



## smittygt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hehateme* /forum/post/20402699
> 
> 
> Does anybody know about SMX Reference Series screen with Proline frame?
> 
> I thought SMX screen was beyond my price range but I am getting a deal on SMX Reference Series screen with Proline Frame. I was told that this frame does not have "Foam Fit Extrusion" that is included in ProLine Fixed Screen.
> 
> 
> Is there any other difference? Does the reference screen include different screen material?
> 
> 
> Thanks




I have read a majority of this entire thread and have seen no definitive answer on this Foam fitting within the frames. According the the SMX literature, this comes standard with all SMX screen frames, yet I am getting two dramatically different answers when I inquire about pricing with frames that have the foam versus those that do not.


Without the ability to demo each and every screen that comes to market, it is paramount that this (and others ) screen company get the information on it's website, 100% correct, and communicate the information to dealers.


It is Just a bit eery, as a consumer, to read one thing from the product website, and get excited about it, then only to be told something very different by the persons selling the product, and have no factual basis for what they are telling you, other than "well, you don't really need the foam"


----------



## stanger89

I thought at one time SMX actually sold two different screen frames, the ProLine which was foam filled with their "Black Hole" velvet, and a more entry level frame (which I don't remember the name of) without the foam and with a more basic Velvet, but I don't see anything but the ProLine listed now.


----------



## Benito Joaquin

I'll check for you...

From what i recall, the ProLine series frames all have the foam fitting.

The reason you might be getting some pricing differences is because there are some non foam fitted frames still around that are at clearance prices.


Difference between the two.....no idea, never had a chance to do any testing on the two.


When I get inquiries into SMX screens, we offer prices on a new frame style but also offer the clearance items without it.


----------



## misterkit

Is the cineweave hd 4k compatible? The new jvcs are upscaling to this format and I didn't see anything on their site that mentioned supporting 4k


----------



## smittygt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *misterkit* /forum/post/20959547
> 
> 
> Is the cineweave hd 4k compatible? The new jvcs are upscaling to this format and I didn't see anything on their site that mentioned supporting 4k



I'm not sure if this answers your question, but Ruben does mention in this video that the 4k material supports "4k and beyond."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmziLtbnz5E 


Furthermore, the product support page at smxscreens.com mentions support for 4k as well.


This is very important to me as well, as I am seriously considering the RS45, RS55, and a few others from the new crop of 3D projectors that came out of cedia 2011.


I would also be interested in how these 3D projectors perform on the 2k (1.0 gain) material vs the 4K (.88 gain) material. My 2k material is just sitting here in it's packaging waiting for this new crop of PJs to be released.


I was told yesterday that 1.0 gain is really low to make 3D content "acceptable." This really has me *paranoid* now.


----------



## misterkit

Same here. I'm I a toss up between looking at the seymour xd and the smx offering. Hopefully Ruben will post a reply.


----------



## DouglasCleary




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *misterkit* /forum/post/20963840
> 
> 
> Same here. I'm I a toss up between looking at the seymour xd and the smx offering. Hopefully Ruben will post a reply.



I got tired of waiting for a reply from the dealer SMX referred my to. I bought a SeymourAV. It is getting hung next week. If you can't get sales support forget about support after the sale. Very disappointing.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *misterkit* /forum/post/20959547
> 
> 
> Is the cineweave hd 4k compatible? The new jvcs are upscaling to this format and I didn't see anything on their site that mentioned supporting 4k



Hello Misterkit,


We offer a CineWeave 4K which is intended for 4K. I embedded some YouTube videos from Cedia last year below.


----------



## SmX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasCleary* /forum/post/20987712
> 
> 
> I got tired of waiting for a reply from the dealer SMX referred my to.



Hello Doug,


My apologies, which dealer was it that did not reply to you?


Regards,

Ruben


----------



## turls

Is there a reason SmX didn't attend CEDIA this year?


----------



## supercop

Hi Smx screen


I am interested to buy 156" (16:9) ProMask-CW.


What screen surfaces are available?


Can you give me a quote on the size requested?


I live in Thailand and I hope I can make an order from my location.


Best Regards,


Chayut


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supercop* /forum/post/21767268
> 
> 
> Hi Smx screen
> 
> 
> I am interested to buy 156" (16:9) ProMask-CW.
> 
> 
> What screen surfaces are available?
> 
> 
> Can you give me a quote on the size requested?
> 
> 
> I live in Thailand and I hope I can make an order from my location.
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> 
> Chayut



I just downloaded their Price List and the closest I could find for you was a 1:78:1 (pretty much the same as 16:9) with a 149.1" Diagonal size for the low low price of $17,011.00...


...


I was researching and found their promask 4-way masking screen and thought it was AWESOME. Until I saw the price. $17,568.00 for 136" screen. If Stewart Screens are still 3x the price of the SMX... Then I will never put them in a google search again. Saying that makes me feel cheap.


Guess a $15K+ screen has it's place in a $200k+ HT though...


----------



## DigitalJackson

I have a SMX procurv 150" diagonal 2.37 screen with the masking panels. Screen has been installed for about 5 weeks now and I must admit I'm terrified to use the masking panels with it. Today I tried to insert one of them but feels like the fit is very tight and I promptly removed it. The screen was stretched out a bit on the top an bottom from having the panel inserted but returned to its shape after a couple of minutes.


From what I understand there is a channel the panels fit into in between the frame and screen. My screen surface sits flush with the frame. Is this correct?


Are there any instructions on how to properly use/insert the panels?


Has anyone had their screen pop out of the mounting channels as a result of using the masking panels?


----------



## DeaconDan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalJackson* /forum/post/22019700
> 
> 
> From what I understand there is a channel the panels fit into in between the frame and screen. My screen surface sits flush with the frame. Is this correct?
> 
> 
> Are there any instructions on how to properly use/insert the panels?
> 
> 
> Has anyone had their screen pop out of the mounting channels as a result of using the masking panels?



I have a 130" diagonal 2.35 Procurv that I have not installed yet (room construction is not yet to that point). I ordered the 1.78 masking panels, but they were not delivered yet so I'm interested in this topic as well. If they are difficult to safely use I can consider canceling the panel order.


For anyone who has feedback, can you indicate whether you have a flat or curved screen? I'm guessing that could make a difference in ease of installation.


Thanks,

DD


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeaconDan* /forum/post/22021107
> 
> 
> I have a 130" diagonal 2.35 Procurv that I have not installed yet (room construction is not yet to that point). I ordered the 1.78 masking panels, but they were not delivered yet so I'm interested in this topic as well. If they are difficult to safely use I can consider canceling the panel order.
> 
> 
> For anyone who has feedback, can you indicate whether you have a flat or curved screen? I'm guessing that could make a difference in ease of installation.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> DD



The panels will not fall or pop out. To install the panels, you fit the panel in the upper channel, raise up enough to clear the edge of the lower channel. Then lower panel into lower channel. This puts the panel behind the lip of the upper and lower channel. Panels have to be raised up to free the bottom lip, just so that you can remove.


----------



## DigitalJackson

I did some more research on the masking panels. Turns out there are a set of instructions for screen installation specific to using the masking panels which I did not receive. There are also some plastic channels that have to be installed that I do not have.


The instructions I received had me install the screen in the the first set of channels and the masking panel instructions specify to use the second set of channels. My set of instructions state the second channel is for a optional black backing. I have already installed and cut my screen so I cannot use the 3 sets of panels I purchased!


It's quite disappointing to spend this much money on a screen and not receive the proper instructions/parts for assembly.


Can someone from SMX please contact me concerning this issue?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalJackson* /forum/post/22019700
> 
> 
> I have a SMX procurv 150" diagonal 2.37 screen with the masking panels. Screen has been installed for about 5 weeks now and I must admit I'm terrified to use the masking panels with it. Today I tried to insert one of them but feels like the fit is very tight and I promptly removed it. The screen was stretched out a bit on the top an bottom from having the panel inserted but returned to its shape after a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> From what I understand there is a channel the panels fit into in between the frame and screen. My screen surface sits flush with the frame. Is this correct?
> 
> 
> Are there any instructions on how to properly use/insert the panels?
> 
> 
> Has anyone had their screen pop out of the mounting channels as a result of using the masking panels?


----------



## Glenn Baumann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalJackson* /forum/post/22023628
> 
> 
> I did some more research on the masking panels. Turns out there are a set of instructions for screen installation specific to using the masking panels which I did not receive. There are also some plastic channels that have to be installed that I do not have.
> 
> 
> The instructions I received had me install the screen in the the first set of channels and the masking panel instructions specify to use the second set of channels. My set of instructions state the second channel is for a optional black backing. I have already installed and cut my screen so I cannot use the 3 sets of panels I purchased!
> 
> 
> It's quite disappointing to spend this much money on a screen and not receive the proper instructions/parts for assembly.
> 
> 
> Can someone from SMX please contact me concerning this issue?




I am very curious as to how this issue will be handled by SMX!










Please be sure to keep us all posted as to your outcome!



...Glenn


----------



## DigitalJackson

I have to retract my statement saying I did not receive the addendum showing installation with the masking panel option. I did receive it along with the plastic channels. I just want to make sure and say that first off so that SMX is cleared.


Here's how the confusion happened -


When I received the screen March 2011, I removed the instructions and placed them in a binder where I keep all my home theater manuals.


A few weeks ago when it came time to finally install the screen I pulled the instructions dated 'Oct 07'. What I did not realize was that I actually had two set of instructions. The set I pulled and another duplicate set in a plastic bag that also contained the masking panel addendum and a checklist. I'm fairly certain both sets in the folder came from SMX since both have the same dirt specs from the copier used. Not quite sure why I received two sets.


At any rate, like a complete bonehead, I followed the instructions I had before me to the point of blind failure. Not even considering how the masking panels might work with the screen. I now remember removing the plastic channels from the bottom of the frame. Not seeing them mentioned anywhere in the manual, I assumed they were part of the shipping materials and promptly discarded them along with the box once installation was done.


I sent a email to SMX support and requested that they should strongly consider updating their manual to at least include a reference to the masking panel addendum, or better yet, include a section that covers masking panel installation. This would prevent any other thick headed individuals such as myself from making the same mistake.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalJackson* /forum/post/22023628
> 
> 
> I did some more research on the masking panels. Turns out there are a set of instructions for screen installation specific to using the masking panels which I did not receive. There are also some plastic channels that have to be installed that I do not have.
> 
> 
> The instructions I received had me install the screen in the the first set of channels and the masking panel instructions specify to use the second set of channels. My set of instructions state the second channel is for a optional black backing. I have already installed and cut my screen so I cannot use the 3 sets of panels I purchased!
> 
> 
> It's quite disappointing to spend this much money on a screen and not receive the proper instructions/parts for assembly.
> 
> 
> Can someone from SMX please contact me concerning this issue?


----------



## Glenn Baumann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalJackson* /forum/post/22027924
> 
> 
> I have to retract my statement saying I did not receive the addendum showing installation with the masking panel option. I did receive it along with the plastic channels. I just want to make sure and say that first off so that SMX is cleared.
> 
> 
> Here's how the confusion happened -
> 
> 
> When I received the screen March 2011, I removed the instructions and placed them in a binder where I keep all my home theater manuals.
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago when it came time to finally install the screen I pulled the instructions dated 'Oct 07'. What I did not realize was that I actually had two set of instructions. The set I pulled and another duplicate set in a plastic bag that also contained the masking panel addendum and a checklist. I'm fairly certain both sets in the folder came from SMX since both have the same dirt specs from the copier used. Not quite sure why I received two sets.
> 
> 
> At any rate, like a complete bonehead, I followed the instructions I had before me to the point of blind failure. Not even considering how the masking panels might work with the screen. I now remember removing the plastic channels from the bottom of the frame. Not seeing them mentioned anywhere in the manual, I assumed they were part of the shipping materials and promptly discarded them along with the box once installation was done.
> 
> 
> I sent a email to SMX support and requested that they should strongly consider updating their manual to at least include a reference to the masking panel addendum, or better yet, include a section that covers masking panel installation. This would prevent any other thick headed individuals such as myself from making the same mistake.




Glad that it was a simple issue and everything is OK as I have been seriously considering this screen also with the masking panels!











...Glenn


----------



## violator_1977

I am also considering between Seymour AV and SMX. I have tried contacting and leaving messages at SMX's office, but have not received a response.


The Seymour AV Centerstage XD material's weave is obvious to me at 9 feet distance. How is SMX's comparable 1 gain weave -- from what distance is the weave observable?


I would also like a sample of SMX material - will they send one out to me?


Thanks


----------



## Jindrak

Yes, they send samples. However, be aware that SMX is going to be about 10 times as expensive as the Seymour stuff. They are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Ericglo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *violator_1977*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1140#post_22296901
> 
> 
> I am also considering between Seymour AV and SMX. I have tried contacting and leaving messages at SMX's office, but have not received a response.
> 
> The Seymour AV Centerstage XD material's weave is obvious to me at 9 feet distance. How is SMX's comparable 1 gain weave -- from what distance is the weave observable?
> 
> I would also like a sample of SMX material - will they send one out to me?
> 
> Thanks



I couldn't see the weave on their 4k at close distance. Seymour's comparable screen is excellent looking as well. They are both complete screens. Not sure about the pricing, but it isn't a ten times difference.


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *violator_1977*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1140#post_22296901
> 
> 
> I am also considering between Seymour AV and SMX. I have tried contacting and leaving messages at SMX's office, but have not received a response.
> 
> The Seymour AV Centerstage XD material's weave is obvious to me at 9 feet distance. How is SMX's comparable 1 gain weave -- from what distance is the weave observable?
> 
> I would also like a sample of SMX material - will they send one out to me?
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ericglo*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1140#post_22308316
> 
> 
> I couldn't see the weave on their 4k at close distance. Seymour's comparable screen is excellent looking as well. They are both complete screens. Not sure about the pricing, but it isn't a ten times difference.



Eric is correct on both counts.


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME

I've been calling and emailing SMX since May 2012. They either ignore my messages or emails, or they email me to ask if my questions were answered. See copied email below.



Hello Jeffrey,


Did anyone from SmX ever get back to you?


Kind regards,


Ray Smith



When I replied to let him know that no one ever answered my questions, no one followed up again and I've been ignored. It's now been an additional two weeks since the above email was sent. I guess my DIY home theater project is too small potatoes for them.


It's sad when you ask a company to take your money and they won't even respond to you.



I've given up. I'll just get something from Dazian or Seymour AV. They have been very helpful with sending samples and answering questions.


----------



## DigitalJackson

I own a SMX screen and cannot get them to respond to me. I installed my screen material using the wrong set of tracks for use with the masking panels. I've been trying to get a hold of them to see if I can exchange the screen material or buy a replacement screen at a reduced price. I can get no reply from them. This screen is the single most expensive home theater purchase I have ever made and I can't get support. I have started to wonder if they are even in business anymore.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffreyJonesBSME*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1140#post_22360214
> 
> 
> I've been calling and emailing SMX since May 2012. They either ignore my messages or emails, or they email me to ask if my questions were answered. See copied email below.
> 
> Hello Jeffrey,
> 
> Did anyone from SmX ever get back to you?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ray Smith
> 
> When I replied to let him know that no one ever answered my questions, no one followed up again and I've been ignored. It's now been an additional two weeks since the above email was sent. I guess my DIY home theater project is too small potatoes for them.
> 
> It's sad when you ask a company to take your money and they won't even respond to you.
> 
> I've given up. I'll just get something from Dazian or Seymour AV. They have been very helpful with sending samples and answering questions.


----------



## barhoram

Wow..can't believe this is still an issue. I purchased a screen from them 2-3 years ago and masking panels. Same issue....instructions were wrong if you were going to use the masking panels. Screen in wrong channel. I had left enough extra when I first installed it that i was able to remove the screen and re-install it without it showing. Also had problems with the making panels not staying in place. I went back and forth with SMX, and just finally had to tape some weather stripping to the front of the panel to get them to stay in place.


If I remember correctly, SMX seemed to get their start on here through the forum....now they appear to be nowhere to be found. Sad.


----------



## erkq

I want to clean my SMX screen and I want to do it right. I searched and saw Ruben suggested white Ivory liquid soap and a white cloth. In what proportion to water? How do you rinse and dry? I am paranoid of water spots/staining as it seems this screen would be very difficult and expensive to replace these days and I really love it!


----------



## Mark P

Its vinyl, do you even need soap? I would think maybe vacuum it, if you have a spot of something , again, its vinyl so nothing can really do anything harmful other than maybe permanent marker.


----------



## erkq

Hmmm... interesting point. I'll definitely try that first. Thanks.


----------



## SKINSnCANES

Anyone hear from them? I was planning on getting one of their screen very soon then came across this thread. I'm a little apprehensive now


----------



## DigitalJackson

Never heard from them after spending $6k on a screen and trying to contact them several times. Most money I have ever spent on a single HT purchase and probably the worst customer service/support I have received on anything.


----------



## SKINSnCANES

I had been set on this screen all year because of the masking panels. Now I'm about ready to actually order it and now I don't know. I haven't even researched other screen. I wanted the pro curv w masking


----------



## Glenn Baumann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SKINSnCANES*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1170#post_22855932
> 
> 
> I had been set on this screen all year because of the masking panels. Now I'm about ready to actually order it and now I don't know. I haven't even researched other screen. I wanted the pro curv w masking



You should definitely be lloking into the Seymour AV curved screen which I believe can also be configured with either Acoustically Transparent or solid masking panels !











...Glenn


----------



## rx-8

I got a 10 foot wide Seymour recently and couldn't be happier. The customer service is fantastic so you can buy with confidence.


----------



## auburnu008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glenn Baumann*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1100_100#post_22859236
> 
> 
> You should definitely be lloking into the Seymour AV curved screen


----------



## SimpleTheater

I see that Seymour has a lot of reviews from "Widescreen Review" and others, but does anyone have any reviews of SMX? I remember years ago Ruben promising to have an outside company test the color quality and uniformity of the screens, but I still can't find anything. If anyone knows, thanks!


----------



## oldschoolkat

Have been trying to get in touch with SmX.

Anybody know what's up there?


----------



## SimpleTheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldschoolkat*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1170#post_23044016
> 
> 
> Have been trying to get in touch with SmX.
> 
> Anybody know what's up there?


I'm making the assumption that they're out of business.


----------



## oldschoolkat

Wow. Okay! Thanks!


----------



## GetGray

I spoke to SMX yesterday about an order they are working on for us.


----------



## Jean Desjardins

I ordered a quad mask screen back at the end of Sept. 2012 for my client. I paid in full with a check as requested. I was told I would have it by the holidays (Christmas 2012). That came and went. I was told Hurricane Sandy screwed up their manufacturer in New Jersey with making parts for the motors and that it would be a few weeks before up and running again. A few weeks later I was told it would ship that week. Then the following week I was told they were still missing a part. Then the following week was told there would be a firmware update before shipping. This was two weeks ago. a few days ago, their phone # was disconnected. They dont return my calls, or emails. I'm afraid they defrauded me. This is over the course of 5 months. numerous un-returned phone calls and emails. with hardly any reply for those updates I stated above. I've filed a report with the FL Attorney Generals office, and now I'm forced to seek a lawyer to sue both the company and Ruben personally as my reputation has also been adversely affected as well as being scammed out of a couple dozen thousand dollars. I have emails backed up and phone logs as well for anyone interested. My advise to ANYONE on here, is to stay far away from this company and any company Ruben is involved with in the future. Anyone with a pending order has my empathy.


----------



## jbrown15

Yikes, I hate reading stuff like this.


----------



## bh285

SMX looked like they were flying high not too long ago, though they always seemed to have problems responding promptly. Now this really sounds serious, like they are actually in some trouble. It would be good if Ruben gave the community a thumbs up or down. I think we all would understand if communication were open and honest. I was considering a purchase at one point, but like others went to Seymour for a 4K solution (love it BTW).


----------



## DigitalJackson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jean Desjardins*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1170#post_23066807
> 
> 
> I ordered a quad mask screen back at the end of Sept. 2012 for my client. I paid in full with a check as requested. I was told I would have it by the holidays (Christmas 2012). That came and went. I was told Hurricane Sandy screwed up their manufacturer in New Jersey with making parts for the motors and that it would be a few weeks before up and running again. A few weeks later I was told it would ship that week. Then the following week I was told they were still missing a part. Then the following week was told there would be a firmware update before shipping. This was two weeks ago. a few days ago, their phone # was disconnected. They dont return my calls, or emails. I'm afraid they defrauded me. This is over the course of 5 months. numerous un-returned phone calls and emails. with hardly any reply for those updates I stated above. I've filed a report with the FL Attorney Generals office, and now I'm forced to seek a lawyer to sue both the company and Ruben personally as my reputation has also been adversely affected as well as being scammed out of a couple dozen thousand dollars. I have emails backed up and phone logs as well for anyone interested. My advise to ANYONE on here, is to stay far away from this company and any company Ruben is involved with in the future. Anyone with a pending order has my empathy.



Thanks for posting this as a warning to others considering SMX. Hope you get a resolution soon. Up until now, I've only heard of people having trouble placing orders, or, others like myself who can't get any sort of customer service after the sale. I thought they simply went out of business. To now hear they are still taking payment for orders and then not delivering is much more serious. This thread lately has had nothing but negative comments towards SMX, yet they take no steps to address the issues.


At this point, all I want is some replacement channels for my masking panels so that when I eventually upgrade to some sort of 4K screen I can finally do the masking. Email, phone, PM message to Ruben...no response. I can only imagine how frustrating it would be going through the same thing when they have your money and you have nothing to show for it.


----------



## SimpleTheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bh285*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1170#post_23069561
> 
> 
> SMX looked like they were flying high not too long ago, though they always seemed to have problems responding promptly.


I never trusted Rubin. He started a thread in 2006 with the seeming intent to build a do-it-yourself acoustically transparent screen. He used a few people for free "testing", including Alan Gouger. Members like Tryg were tricked into thinking this was an altruistic "do-it-yourself" thread and defended Rubin when others questioned his motives.


Mark P. defended Rubin in a response to one of my posts, saying _"Rubens going through alot of grief just for you so he can justify what he saw and others are seeing. I call that a nice guy, no a nice DIY guy."_


It was Mr. Poindexter who called Rubin out for what he was really doing - making this a business startup thread.


I still followed the thread with interest, but I was (and am) extremely skeptical by nature. Once the SMX color tests came back poorly, that was the last time Rubin used any external companies to certify/test his screens. He kept saying he would do it, but it never happened - to this day (nearly 7 years later!).


He flew high for a short period of time because of his followers on this site. People who honestly believed his do-it-yourself thread had turned into an altruistic, low cost small business, simply to provide AVS'rs with his amazing material and a little extra money on the side for his hard work and effort, went ahead and started purchasing SMX screens. They were a little shocked as to the price WITH A FRAME, wasn't signficantly cheaper than a major manufacturer. I'm speculating that that first couple of years in business, Rubin did quite well and expanded...right into the Great Recession. He probably took out some loans and when the sales dried up he ran into serious financial difficulty. Again, I'm speculating on his financial condition today, but the lack of someone getting a major order for five months makes me think the SMX is either taking the money and filing for bankruptcy, or at best, is having difficulty getting product from his distributors.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimpleTheater*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1170#post_23070388
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Once the SMX color tests came back poorly, that was the last time Rubin used any external companies to certify/test his screens. He kept saying he would do it, but it never happened - to this day (nearly 7 years later!).
> 
> ...



This is interesting. I'm one of those who always felt I benefited from this "altruism". I'm using the CalMAN/C6/Mini 3D combo in a dedicated theater, so definitely not a lab type setup. But I calibrated through the diffuser without the screen and again off the screen. The results show no appreciable difference when running the 5 point luminance ramp on primaries and secondaries or when running the color checker. For example, when I used the calibration obtained through the diffuser and measure off the screen, the dE's were still less than 1 for everything leaving plenty of "error budget" for other things. I'm a DIY'er who bought enough generation 1 material to build a 120" 16:9 screen for $700. I still have it. I still love it.


I should re-visit my procedures in these measurements now that I hear there may be some problems with the screen. I should also see if the AT properties are truly "eq free". It's an easy matter to do with the sweeps in REW. I'm curious about his claims now.


----------



## hifiaudio2

How long ago did all of this start?


----------



## turls

So glad I went with a SeymourAV about a year ago. SMX made it easy though, when you have that much trouble with pre-sales support something is wrong. And the web site never seemed right with the lack of updates. And Reuben disappearing from here. Too bad, lack of competition is not a good thing.

Very interesting to note the only Reuben post on these forums in the past 15+ months is him trying to sell the parts of his personal theater build!


----------



## auburnu008

Just another company in the audio world to fold up and close shop. AV123, TC Sounds, Exodus Audio, Elemental Designs and now SMX all went down the same way. Never answered emails, phone calls and took peoples money.


----------



## umr

The SMX website is down at this time.


----------



## SimpleTheater

Just PM's GetGrey about his order. He said it's not looking good. Hopefully he didn't put everything down like Jean Desjardins.


----------



## darbear

Paid for my screen in full and nothing, no call back at all, factory closed


----------



## rx-8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darbear*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1170#post_23106689
> 
> 
> Paid for my screen in full and nothing, no call back at all, factory closed



That's a shame and I'm sorry to hear that. I was considering an SMX screen for quite awhile but I had a bad feeling about the company. Rubin stopped posting here for the longest time then one final post 5 or 6 months ago when he was looking for someone to buy his HT - my spider sense told me to look elsewhere. That being said hindsight is 20/20.


I ended up getting a Seymour screen and I couldn't be happier with the product. If you are still in the market for a screen I suggest that you give them a call. Chris is a joy to deal with and he truly understands great customer service.


Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## turls

Another danger sign was them being a no-show at CEDIA 2011.


----------



## darbear

I am starting a case against Ruben if anyone has filed a report already and has a case number please forward it to me due to the fact that numerous people have been screwed makes it a criminal case not just cival which could mean jail time


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darbear*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1170#post_23161129
> 
> 
> I am starting a case against Ruben if anyone has filed a report already and has a case number please forward it to me due to the fact that numerous people have been screwed makes it a criminal case not just cival which could mean jail time



You've got a DA interested?


----------



## darbear

Yes


----------



## GetGray

Several people on board now, piecing together what was really going on. At this point with my loss and the others who are in contact now, I can only conclude the money was taken in each case with no intent to provide any product in return. Simple theft and fraud. On the criminal side, felony charges will be applicable I'm told, but finding them and tossing them in jail while somewhat satisfying, won't do anything for the civil side which means getting some kind of credit, which is what we all want. Tick tock Ruben, Beverlyn, Ray, the hole is getting deeper every day. Time to set up some (re)payment plans.


----------



## adidino

I suggest all of you that have been victimized by this slime should work together and contact the local district attorney and ask for charges to be filed. Regardless that he accepted money behind his company doesn't protect him from legal action if there was criminal intent.


----------



## erkq

I'm not defending Ruben, but there's a difference between civil bankruptcy and criminal fraud. But they both have the same outcome for the customers. Kinda' strange, I always thought.


----------



## adidino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1170#post_23181684
> 
> 
> I'm not defending Ruben, but there's a difference between civil bankruptcy and criminal fraud. But they both have the same outcome for the customers. Kinda' strange, I always thought.



Yes but when you continue to accept payment from customers with no intention to deliver, it's fraud.


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

In hindsight it seems somehow related that SMX appears to have changed it's corporate status in July of last year if I interpret this statement correctly. And who are these other guys?


"Smx Projection Screens Corp. has a location in Pompano Beach, FL. Active officers include Daniel Martinez, Luis Montalvo, Ruben Ortiz and Michael Salvini. Smx Projection Screens Corp. filed as a Domestic for Profit Corporation on Friday, July 13, 2012 in the state of Florida and is currently active." Source Florida State Corporation search


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIGmouthinDC*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1200_100#post_23182773
> 
> 
> In hindsight it seems somehow related that SMX appears to have changed it's corporate status in July of last year if I interpret this statement correctly. And who are these other guys?
> 
> 
> "Smx Projection Screens Corp. has a location in Pompano Beach, FL. Active officers include Daniel Martinez, Luis Montalvo, Ruben Ortiz and Michael Salvini. Smx Projection Screens Corp. filed as a Domestic for Profit Corporation on Friday, July 13, 2012 in the state of Florida and is currently active."


 

Around that same time last year, Ruben posted that he was selling his theater.  I also heard he was going through a divorce.  Maybe he was trying to shield some of the money from his ex?


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

Actually July 13 was a pivotal day for Ruben, he changed his company from a corporation listed under his wife's name at his home address to his name with a group of directors and announced on the forum he was selling his theater (exact same day).


----------



## snickers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIGmouthinDC*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1200#post_23182773
> 
> 
> In hindsight it seems somehow related that SMX appears to have changed it's corporate status in July of last year if I interpret this statement correctly. And who are these other guys?
> 
> 
> "Smx Projection Screens Corp. has a location in Pompano Beach, FL. Active officers include Daniel Martinez, Luis Montalvo, Ruben Ortiz and Michael Salvini. Smx Projection Screens Corp. filed as a Domestic for Profit Corporation on Friday, July 13, 2012 in the state of Florida and is currently active."



edited my post i don't feel it is right to pass judgment on people i have never met.

i think the fact that people have lost money tells the story enough no need to pile on.


----------



## MikeyD360

I'd be reasonably careful with this kind of info as almost everything in this thread lately has been guesswork and assumption - when we start doing random internet searches and posting people's names and associations on here, we may be getting very close to defamation, or libel.


Not sure what's going on with SMX - but apart from people posting their own personal experiences, possibly might be an idea to self-moderate what we post here lest some members end up in legal hot water, or worse, the forum ends up embroiled in a legal dispute.


----------



## erkq

Don't worry about it.

There's no libel going on here. And, if there were, they'd have to prove losses. And, if they wanted to prove losses they'd have to serve me. Who would ever serve anyone across the entire country for innocent postings of information found that doesn't rise to libel that can be proven to create a loss?


Bottom line: there have to be provable economic losses to successfully sue for libel... a very expensive and difficult thing to prove.


----------



## Jean Desjardins

I talked to a customer (former military, still in government) and explained what happened, it was mentioned that it could hold up as Mail Fraud at the least.


----------



## darbear

I spoke to the detective yesterday handaling my case and she said they are going for grand theft. She also said if I caould have everyone that has given him money to please file a report, it will be much easier to nail him if more people file a claim. The Broward Sheriffs number is 954-786-4200 , My case number is PB13-4-678 if you need it for a referance.


----------



## AVAPAC

Hi There - I was the distributor for SMX in New Zealand and am also out of pocket.


I have plenty of correspondance so perhaps you could provide me the e-mail address of the detective in charge of this case.


Thank-you.


----------



## tpduffy

Is anyone still chasing this guy? He ripped us off on a $30,000 WHOLESALE 206" Promask 4-Way Masking screen. I will join ANYONE who has ANY idea how to arrest and prosecute this absolutely reprehensible human being. In the spirit of full disclosure, he did ship us four boxes...they were just missing 85% of the parts. We even sent him pictures when the box originally arrived, and he emailed CONFIRMING that we had received the entire screen shipment. When we went to install, we had a frame and two rollers. no screen. no masking material. no side rollers. no covers. Astonishing. COMPLETELY altered the way we do business. No more CIA prepays with un-established manufacturers.


----------



## Mfusick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIGmouthinDC*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1200#post_23185595
> 
> 
> Actually July 13 was a pivotal day for Ruben, he changed his company from a corporation listed under his wife's name at his home address to his name with a group of directors and announced on the forum he was selling his theater (exact same day).



Did he sell it ?


----------



## dreamhost

Wow, I haven't been on this site in years, just came back because we had a pipe burst upstairs which flooded m basement and ruined my smx screen. Crazy part is I saw his name still here, assumed he was doing great and sent a pm asking for a new screen. Probably shoulda read this thread first.


Well now I have no idea where to start as I have not read a single post theater related since 08-09ish.


I had a 196" 'transparent' screen and now I need replacement material.


Any suggestions as to where to get the same quality of the smx without breaking the bank?


I definitely do not need the frame as the smx is amazing, just need great material as the old is now full of mildew and absolutely ruined beyond repair.


----------



## rx-8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamhost*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1200#post_23523333
> 
> 
> Wow, I haven't been on this site in years, just came back because we had a pipe burst upstairs which flooded m basement and ruined my smx screen. Crazy part is I saw his name still here, assumed he was doing great and sent a pm asking for a new screen. Probably shoulda read this thread first.
> 
> 
> Well now I have no idea where to start as I have not read a single post theater related since 08-09ish.
> 
> 
> I had a 196" 'transparent' screen and now I need replacement material.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions as to where to get the same quality of the smx without breaking the bank?
> 
> 
> I definitely do not need the frame as the smx is amazing, just need great material as the old is now full of mildew and absolutely ruined beyond repair.



I suggest that you contact Chris at Seymour AV to see if he can help you out. He's a great guy to deal with.

http://www.seymourav.com/contactus.asp 


-- Bill --


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rx-8*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1200#post_23523440
> 
> 
> I suggest that you contact Chris at Seymour AV to see if he can help you out. He's a great guy to deal with.
> 
> http://www.seymourav.com/contactus.asp
> 
> 
> -- Bill --



I second Bill's suggestion.


----------



## doublewing11

7/7/2011 Was when I was having problems getting anything out of SMX.................didn't take long for me to look elsewhere. If one has a problem attempting to get information on a screen, you can imagine what warranty service would be like.


Glad I bought a Seymour-Screen Excellence 4k screen.............


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamhost*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1200#post_23523333
> 
> 
> Wow, I haven't been on this site in years, just came back because we had a pipe burst upstairs which flooded m basement and ruined my smx screen. Crazy part is I saw his name still here, assumed he was doing great and sent a pm asking for a new screen. Probably shoulda read this thread first.
> 
> 
> Well now I have no idea where to start as I have not read a single post theater related since 08-09ish.
> 
> 
> I had a 196" 'transparent' screen and now I need replacement material.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions as to where to get the same quality of the smx without breaking the bank?
> 
> 
> I definitely do not need the frame as the smx is amazing, just need great material as the old is now full of mildew and absolutely ruined beyond repair.



Sent you a PM.


----------



## barhoram

So, What's the update? Has an arrest been made yet??


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enerflyer*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1200#post_23736022
> 
> 
> agree,This entry level version should be affordable for most people considering an AT screen.



This post makes no sense here. Are you in the right thread?


----------



## 3s-screens

Hi,


I am a French Acoustically Transparent screen manufacturer for Private and pro use.


As we are Building a project regarding USA office for our activities, I need informations regarding last developments about SMX SCREENS status.


Is anybody can be kind enough to keep us posted right now ?


Thank you in advance guys...


ERIC F

3S "SOUND SYNCHRONIZED SCREENS"


----------



## GetGray

They are toast. Building vacated. House empty. Boss missing with everyone's money. Police looking for him. If you mean will they be a competitor, they will not.


----------



## 3s-screens

Thanks GetGray...


Indeed, it seems to be a critical situation at this time...I own a Company in France and want to come to United states to build an US version of my European success, so I have to find many different stuffs to initiate this project, I thought it could have been a great idea to deal with SMX screens problems here, but seems to be hard by now







...


Anyone can help us to build something serious in USA or having good ideas or knowledges upon US Projection screens market is deeply welcome...


ERIC


----------



## MikeyD360

I'm still a little perplexed by this - for some time now this thread has been alive with rumblings of money lost and products never delivered, but my local store and distributor are both happily selling SMX screens and have not had any trouble - yet.


What gives?


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeyD360*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1200_100#post_23788044
> 
> 
> I'm still a little perplexed by this - for some time now this thread has been alive with rumblings of money lost and products never delivered, but my local store and distributor are both happily selling SMX screens and have not had any trouble - yet.
> 
> 
> What gives?


 

Either they haven't ordered a screen lately, or they aren't telling you the truth (about not having problems).  SMX is long gone.  

 

People have driven by the factory and it is empty.  The phone is disconnected and the police are investigating.

 

Unfortunately, my dealer was one of the people who lost a large amount of money after pre-paying for my screen order.  

 

The only other option is if they were able to buy up some inventory that a distributor had in stock, but as far as I know all screens were made to order.


----------



## 3s-screens

As far as I can read from all of you guys, I am so disappointed because we were looking to integrate a Company that were in trouble, instead of all build from nothing in USA







...


We are now looking informations through Florida State using our based Attorney about that matter, be sure we will post any news that could help you if we have something interesting to share.


ERIC


----------



## adidino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeyD360*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1200#post_23788044
> 
> 
> I'm still a little perplexed by this - for some time now this thread has been alive with rumblings of money lost and products never delivered, but my local store and distributor are both happily selling SMX screens and have not had any trouble - yet.
> 
> 
> What gives?



They are not being honest or simply haven't ordered in a while.. or worse, they have taken deposits and are playing stupid (for now).


----------



## turls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeyD360*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1200#post_23788044
> 
> 
> I'm still a little perplexed by this - for some time now this thread has been alive with rumblings of money lost and products never delivered, but my local store and distributor are both happily selling SMX screens and have not had any trouble - yet.
> 
> 
> What gives?



Perhaps stalling while they get enough pantyhose gathered up to roll their own "SM-EX" to sell to those who put down deposits?


I mean, come on, the website is even down. I call B.S.


----------



## bruce can

Is this who you guys are talking about.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lb9ZUdtZCs&feature=player_detailpage 


If This is the same guy ..... In the beginning I thought he just found a roller sun shade company in Florida and purchased material from them.

I think I had the companies name where he got his first batch samples from.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce can*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1200#post_23857273
> 
> 
> Is this who you guys are talking about.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lb9ZUdtZCs&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> 
> If This is the same guy ..... In the beginning I thought he just found a roller sun shade company in Florida and purchased material from them.
> 
> I think I had the companies name where he got his first batch samples from.



That's the guy. I doubt the screen material I got from him is a roller sun shade. I've measured the frequency response and it's a damned fine acoustic performer! No eq needed. The image is uniform too and when I measure white balance off the projector an off the screen, it matches.


----------



## stanger89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce can*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1200#post_23857273
> 
> 
> In the beginning I thought he just found a roller sun shade company in Florida and purchased material from them.
> 
> I think I had the companies name where he got his first batch samples from.



That's how I remember it happening, my screen is actually off the first roll he got of the custom weave he spec'd, before he actually started his own company. It's a shame it all ended up where it seems to have.


----------



## bruce can




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stanger89*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_23857745
> 
> 
> That's how I remember it happening, my screen is actually off the first roll he got of the custom weave he spec'd, before he actually started his own company. It's a shame it all ended up where it seems to have.




Yes.

Here is one of the two companies that actually made it.

large rolls were relatively cheap.

I guess he might have went into "production" but I would suspect just frames and assembly. He possibly later ordered the fabric directly from the Chinese manufacturer and could maybe control colour better

http://www.phifer.com/SheerWeave.aspx 

check out the sheerweave 4000 p06 or for 4k 4500 po6

their 000 white or p02 looks pretty neutral

I think the weaves kinda look better now . lol


Here is their custom page! Choose your weave, choose your material, and choose your colour..... http://www.phifer.com/CustomFabrics.aspx 


It went underground quick when avs got involved, and lots of info was deleted.

Too bad people got conned though. The customers should be able to go after dealers direct I would think though. Customers have contracts with dealers not directly with suppliers.

The middle men should look after their customers I would think.


----------



## erkq

This is all very interesting... how the heck does it perform so well?? At least by my calibrated mic/pre-amp and C6/CalMan setup...


----------



## bruce can




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_23858445
> 
> 
> This is all very interesting... how the heck does it perform so well?? At least by my calibrated mic/pre-amp and C6/CalMan setup...



Not exactly sure. I suspect with the weave pattern opposed to a perforated hole .

http://www.draperinc.com/ProjectionScreens/Surfaces.asp?fam=4&scdetail=7 


I notice they are now carrying this as well
http://www.draperinc.com/WindowShades/tools/fabricselector/details.asp?detail=787


----------



## stanger89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce can*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_23858426
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I think I just found one of the two companies that actually made it.
> 
> large rolls were relatively cheap.
> 
> I guess he might have went into "production" but I would suspect just frames and assembly. He possibly later ordered the fabric directly from the Chinese manufacturer and could maybe control colour better



I'm guessing he contracted out production of the material, same with the frames. Not that there's anything wrong with that, that's how most/many companies work. The value they provide isn't in the manufacturing of the materials but the design/assembly of the components.


> Quote:
> http://www.phifer.com/SheerWeave.aspx
> 
> check out the sheerweave 4000 p06 or for 4k 4500 po6
> 
> their 000 white or p02 looks pretty neutral
> 
> I think the weaves kinda look better now . lol



That does sound familiar. Though IIRC, the weave Ruben ended up with (that he ordered himself and then sold off to members) wasn't an off the shelf weave, it was significantly finer weave. I recall there being comparisons of the off the shelf ones, and those were promising enough to investigate a custom order.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_23858445
> 
> 
> This is all very interesting... how the heck does it perform so well?? At least by my calibrated mic/pre-amp and C6/CalMan setup...



My simplistic understanding is that basically the finer the pattern of openings, the better the performance. This is essentially the problem with a perforated screen, it's mechanically impractical (impossible?) to perforate fine enough to push the effects out past the audible range. With a weave you can create a much finer pattern. I think if you look at all the best performing (audio) screens, they are all woven.


Of course weaves have their drawbacks. I can't remember the name now, but there was a popular fabric used for AT screens back when Ruben was researching. I remember seeing screenshots showing that essentially the screen killed "MTF" or maybe more accurately local contrast, it would glow/bleed. I think this is one of the things that made the material Ruben found (and then the SMX and Seymour), they were a coated weave so the material itself wouldn't "bleed" light.


----------



## marklabelle870

Does anyone know where Ruben got that black velvet material? I have a ProCurv and want to build some masking panels, since I can't buy them anymore. Or if anyone has any recommendations towards a "best match" to the SMX material, that would be great. Any information appreciated.


----------



## GetGray

Fidelio claimed


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce can*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_23858426
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I think I just found one of the two companies that actually made it.
> 
> large rolls were relatively cheap.
> 
> I guess he might have went into "production" but I would suspect just frames and assembly. He possibly later ordered the fabric directly from the Chinese manufacturer and could maybe control colour better
> 
> http://www.phifer.com/SheerWeave.aspx
> 
> check out the sheerweave 4000 p06 or for 4k 4500 po6
> 
> their 000 white or p02 looks pretty neutral
> 
> I think the weaves kinda look better now . lol
> 
> 
> Here is their custom page! Choose your weave, choose your material, and choose your colour..... http://www.phifer.com/CustomFabrics.aspx
> 
> *It went underground quick when avs got involved, and lots of info was deleted.*
> 
> Too bad people got conned though. The customers should be able to go after dealers direct I would think though. Customers have contracts with dealers not directly with suppliers.
> 
> The middle men should look after their customers I would think.



AVS was never involved with SMX. We were just a dealer selling their screens, like any other dealer.


----------



## chriscmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_24006505
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where Ruben got that black velvet material? I have a ProCurv and want to build some masking panels, since I can't buy them anymore. Or if anyone has any recommendations towards a "best match" to the SMX material, that would be great. Any information appreciated.



We have Fidelio velvet by the foot, in bulk 48" wide or we can repair frame damage too.


Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimpleTheater*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1170#post_23070388
> 
> 
> I never trusted Rubin. He started a thread in 2006 with the seeming intent to build a do-it-yourself acoustically transparent screen. He used a few people for free "testing", including Alan Gouger. Members like Tryg were tricked into thinking this was an altruistic "do-it-yourself" thread and defended Rubin when others questioned his motives.
> 
> 
> Mark P. defended Rubin in a response to one of my posts, saying _"Rubens going through alot of grief just for you so he can justify what he saw and others are seeing. I call that a nice guy, no a nice DIY guy."_
> 
> 
> It was Mr. Poindexter who called Rubin out for what he was really doing - making this a business startup thread.
> 
> 
> I still followed the thread with interest, but I was (and am) extremely skeptical by nature. Once the SMX color tests came back poorly, that was the last time Rubin used any external companies to certify/test his screens. He kept saying he would do it, but it never happened - to this day (nearly 7 years later!).
> 
> 
> He flew high for a short period of time because of his followers on this site. People who honestly believed his do-it-yourself thread had turned into an altruistic, low cost small business, simply to provide AVS'rs with his amazing material and a little extra money on the side for his hard work and effort, went ahead and started purchasing SMX screens. They were a little shocked as to the price WITH A FRAME, wasn't signficantly cheaper than a major manufacturer. I'm speculating that that first couple of years in business, Rubin did quite well and expanded...right into the Great Recession. He probably took out some loans and when the sales dried up he ran into serious financial difficulty. Again, I'm speculating on his financial condition today, but the lack of someone getting a major order for five months makes me think the SMX is either taking the money and filing for bankruptcy, or at best, is having difficulty getting product from his distributors.


Well since you mentioned my name I suppose I feel obligated to respond and clear up at least what I know.

Rubin and I started corresponding as he was finishing his Theater and I was mid stream of my build. I had already been talked into a Stewart Studiotek screen but really wanted to move my speakers behind the screen for obvious reasons. Rubin contacted me via PM and I called him and we talked for hours on what we wanted out of our theaters and there wasn't a solution that didn't cost 10's of thousands of dollars. The was one front runner but their screen was expensive and quite dull, I can't even recall their name it was so long ago. And so began the DIY acoustic screen journey, at the beginning it was just him and I, he had found some Phifer sheerweave ……..I can’t for the life of me remember what it was at the time but something like 4000 series. I found some locally and bought a chunk and got Moire, he continually kept buying different products from all over the world and then thought he had good luck with a certain sheerweave so he sent me a large sample to test . It did much better but I had to tilt the material to prevent Moire but it was pretty good and nearly as bright and vivid as the Stewart screen. Because of the weave it even appeared sharper almost like it was improving blacks. I gave a thumbs up after sending off to a friend that had test equipment and no dog in the fight as to if it was good/great/fantastic and he told me it was great for home theater go ahead and use it.


I spent hundreds of hours on the phone with Rubin, we were doing home automation and a ton of different things with everything from swimming pools to cars to Mac vs PC , video, photography, Salt water aquariums, he was a city boy, I was a country hick and the amount of DIY stuff we were trying was huge and we felt two people troubleshooting things was better than one. Rubin didn’t want to open a screen business at all, for those of you that will be honest with yourselves the AVS community pushed him to doing this. Everybody wanted a cheap acoustic screen and Rubin spent thousands on special runs of fabric plus unlimited time and money for the betterment of the DIY crowd. He even called me one night and asked if I could over night the latest screen he had sent me free to Ohio or somewhere because they were having a huge Hometheater meet and they wanted to see what all the hype was about, I even put this on his FedEx account as to not pay, Rubin never charged me one penny for anything and I have an amazing SMX screen/frame he sent me just for being a friend. I needed it for a guest house. I called him, said I wanted the best he had, gave the dimensions and expected him to somehow bill me and a week later I get a call from a trucking company to come pick up my item and it was a complete SMX screen free of charge.


The only reason he ever started the SMX screen business is because people wanted screens, not Hometheater but places like Regal Cinema, and ultra high end theaters on Yachts and such where the screens were wider than the actual material was so I think he was persuaded by those types to figure out how to produce IMAX sized screens. Not sure if that was ever announced but I thought it was that SMX was going to put all their efforts into that and not smaller screens. I thought this was around 3 years ago maybe?


Regardless of this I got a call last September and it was Rubin, he asked if it would be alright to stop by and say hi and maybe I could show him around the area as he was thinking about relocating. I was more than happy to meet someone I had enjoyed dealing with so many times before but never actually met. When he got here we did the usual thing and a couple days in he told me what was going on and I have no doubts as to he was telling the truth. He told me that he had put SMX into his wifes name several years before or at least enough to give her access to the company SMX. He was somewhere looking at a project or something and came home to an empty house basically and his wife and his friend who was actually running SMX had gutted everything and it was bigtime. He brought a girlfriend so I figured it was so. The reason they were looking at relocating is it seems his whole circle of people he trusted basically hosed him via the wife/best friend. My dealings with Rubin and there were many were always on the up and up and he never tried to scam me in anyway shape or form and there were many opportunities to do so. I’m sure this doesn’t help anyone out of cash but if they were taken around last summerish time it may not have been Rubin at all, the way it was described to me the wife and partner/friend pretty much cleaned house at the appropriate time while he was elsewhere


----------



## GetGray

Sorry Mark, tail end of that doesn't wash IMO. I've spoken to the other person. She's not the sharpest tool in the shed. So have the police. I too was talking to Ruben in the end, as he stalled. A local guy discussed lots of details with everyone from teh landlords to the neighbors at his home which wouldn't be appropriate to go into here. Anyway, it wasn't in her name, money (and a LOT of it by my count) went to Ruben or whoever he chose to give it to, before he checked out for Mass.


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_24080748
> 
> 
> Sorry Mark, tail end of that doesn't wash IMO. I've spoken to the other person. She's not the sharpest tool in the shed. So have the police. I too was talking to Ruben in the end, as he stalled. A local guy discussed lots of details with everyone from teh landlords to the neighbors at his home which wouldn't be appropriate to go into here. Anyway, it wasn't in her name, money (and a LOT of it by my count) went to Ruben or whoever he chose to give it to, before he checked out for Mass.


Huh, interesting, who would of knew. I hadn't kept up with anything including after he left here so I was only going off what I was told. I just tried his phone number and obviously it's been disconnected but I thought I had talked to him fairly recently and really never asked how things were going, didn't want to pry in personal stuff.


I might also add that info came in September-ish of last year and partly on what my wife remembers too, we may have mis understood the whole wife split with the boyfriend ( guy who ran SMX and other friends involved) and the money thing but we were pretty sure we remember the wife was on the account and it was causing issues. I don't even remember how the whole thing came up but I thought it had to do with finding a certain bank in the area. If he skipped out with large chunks of others cash I'm surprised they haven't already nailed him


----------



## GetGray

Yeah the whole thing is ugly, and sad really. Reasons for the current status also not appropriate for here. Really stinks. I'd never had been in this boat had I not believed and trusted Ruben, too. I always supported him and his SMX venture. Under normal circumstances I'd have seen it coming and not ended up out $$$$. Stupid on my part, I similarly thought we were friends, certainty enough this would not have happened. Not likely from me, I just don't have the resources to pursue fully, but I expect it will come back to him soon enough.


----------



## darbear

Sorry but the above story about how Rubin is a great guy is totally BS I personally hand delivered the check to rubin and a wk later shop closed I personally went to rubins house and he was too chicken **** to come to the Door as for the ex wife sorry to say but I don't think she is smart enough to spell her name It must be tough for Rubin to always have to look behind his back to see who is following him


----------



## Mr.Poindexter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_24080574
> 
> 
> Well since you mentioned my name I suppose I feel obligated to respond and clear up at least what I know.
> 
> Rubin and I started corresponding as he was finishing his Theater and I was mid stream of my build. I had already been talked into a Stewart Studiotek screen but really wanted to move my speakers behind the screen for obvious reasons. Rubin contacted me via PM and I called him and we talked for hours on what we wanted out of our theaters and there wasn't a solution that didn't cost 10's of thousands of dollars. The was one front runner but their screen was expensive and quite dull, I can't even recall their name it was so long ago. ...



That front runner was Screen Research. I still have my Screen Research screen. To say dull makes it sound like the colors get muted, which is not the case. It does have a 0.95 gain so it isn't as bright as a 1.1 gain screen, but the colors are accurate and the sound is great. With the size of my screen (150") and the low gain, it does put me in a tougher position on replacement projectors as I need to have a lot of lumens.


Bummer to hear that some people here got taken by SmX, but I am kind of glad I was not online when it was going down.


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Poindexter*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_24104152
> 
> 
> That front runner was Screen Research. I still have my Screen Research screen. To say dull makes it sound like the colors get muted, which is not the case. It does have a 0.95 gain so it isn't as bright as a 1.1 gain screen, but the colors are accurate and the sound is great. With the size of my screen (150") and the low gain, it does put me in a tougher position on replacement projectors as I need to have a lot of lumens.
> 
> 
> Bummer to hear that some people here got taken by SmX, but I am kind of glad I was not online when it was going down.


That's right, how could I forget ole Screen Research, they still around? I know someone sent me a demo piece of the fabric and I couldn't believe how dull it was. Looking back, it was screen research that directly contributed to SMX in a big way because at the time they were the only game in town. I originally asked Alan Gouger about the audio screens and he was the one that termed the phrase "dull and way over priced" and sold me the Studiotek. The huge problem I saw almost instantly with that screen (Studiotek) was that the Subs would flex the screen so bad that the picture actually lost quality and the intense action sequences.


The funny thing is, the best picture I have witnessed to date is on a 12' 2.35:1 SmX screen powered by a cheap BestBuy Epson 3d 1080p projector for $1400. Sitting as close as 10' it looks like a 120" HDTV. Completely destroys what was over $20k originally (without screen) and had to sit over 20' away from not to see pixels. Regardless of all of this I still yearn for Hollywood to up their game to make all this stuff seem viable. Right now the most impressive thing I am enjoying is an Xbox One playing Forza5 with a home built Racing Simulator. Hollywood on the other hand still sputters along giving us the same ole crap we got this last week, month, year, almost a decade now. Since I started this process so many years ago I can count the movies on my fingers worthy of such cost. Inception, the Batman with the Joker jumping in and out of Imax and.......well.......this year has been brutal, half the movies I fall asleep or just go find something else to do they are just that bad. Thankfully, it saves money at the local IMAX and on Tuesdays when BluRays come out.


The Rubin ripping people off did come as a surprise to me, we rarely ever talked about SmX after it actually started up, I was under the impression he was going strictly high end stuff for larger screens in theaters and the 1% home theater market. I never really understood why he didn't just stick to making a 20% profit and create a few jobs. Last time I remember talking about SmX and how it was going before he stopped out on his Pacific Northwest tour he was working with that Cinermax guy on some huge 3D display demo for Cedia or something and talking about how much money he was soaking into their "booth" and all this during that economy. It would be really interesting to know where all the equipment went that was purchased for the fabrication of those large screens and frames. It shouldn't be too hard for the authorities to find him, he'll pop up somewhere I'm sure


----------



## Mr.Poindexter

I don't know what subs you have that we're flexing your screen but was that the Stewart one maybe? I have a half dozen 12" drivers behind mine and have not seen it shimmy at all. I did see that happen at a commercial theater when they put in a silver screen and it was horrible so I know what you are talking about but I doubt any weave style screen would have that issue.


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Poindexter*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_24105112
> 
> 
> I don't know what subs you have that we're flexing your screen but was that the Stewart one maybe? I have a half dozen 12" drivers behind mine and have not seen it shimmy at all. I did see that happen at a commercial theater when they put in a silver screen and it was horrible so I know what you are talking about but I doubt any weave style screen would have that issue.


Infinite baffle ( attic) with 4- 18" drivers and yes it was the Stewart. Every time the subs kicked in the picture got a little fuzzy, you could stand next to the screen and watch it like a sail on a sailboat.......lol .... sort of


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_24105274
> 
> 
> Infinite baffle ( attic) with 4- 18" drivers and yes it was the Stewart. Every time the subs kicked in the picture got a little fuzzy, you could stand next to the screen and watch it like a sail on a sailboat.......lol .... sort of



Yup... me too... guests don't notice or they think it adds to the experience. They feel the seats move (no butt-kickers, just the woofs) and the image blurs a bit. BTW, I have an 8 woofer AE IB-15 IB setup with 2500 watts.


And, just to keep this OT, I also have a 10' wide 16:9 SMX screen that I *love*!


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erkq*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_24106008
> 
> 
> Yup... me too... guests don't notice or they think it adds to the experience. They feel the seats move (no butt-kickers, just the woofs) and the image blurs a bit. BTW, I have an 8 woofer AE IB-15 IB setup with 2500 watts.
> 
> 
> And, just to keep this OT, I also have a 10' wide 16:9 SMX screen that I *love*!


Yeah I love my SmX screen big time, the quality completely destroys the Stewart in every way, Its a shame really because I need another screen and I really don't want to make a frame. Ruben did tell me what fabric he was using so that's not really an issue but his frames were incredible. It would be interesting to know just how many legit screens were sold. I remember some Urkel entertainment or something like that came out like 15 minutes after SmX and every time SmX introduced a different product the other guy would copy him exactly. The guy even went over to SmX forums and sent us all PMs telling us not to buy Rubens stuff but buy his crap for a couple dollars cheeper and it was Phifer sheer weave 4600 chalk which is cheap and anyone can just go buy it http://www.phifer.com/suncontrol/interior/product/24/4500-4600/20/4600-3


----------



## CherylJosie

I once constructed a free-standing screen as a donation for a church, using the shade material from a local fabric shop chain, and it worked out well, probably not as well as this product that was systematically tested and selected for the task but amazingly well for just going out and buying something in a store.


I remembered having played around with an old slide projector as a child and discovering that, while flat wall paint looked horrible, the roller shade next to it gave a bright clear picture. That was why I chose the material from the fabric store. All I did was bring an LED flashlight and shine it on all the available material until I found one that seemed to reflect a bright neutral sharp image of the beam. Of the available choices there were really only two that were bright and only one with a neutral color - the rest were all yellow/tan off-white, except for one that actually was slightly brighter than the one I chose but also seemed to impart a slightly blue tinge.


I ended up picking the one with a slightly dimmer output because it was more neutral in color and I recalled from my reading that screens are typically grayish to improve contrast ratio - it has to be dark enough that the stray light reflecting from the audience does not wash out the contrast by lighting up the screen a second time, especially for home theater where the screen is used in a dark room for best performance rather than used with lights on in a presentation format. So rather than picking the brightest white material with a bluish tinge I just picked one that had a slightly grayish look to it - and it actually gave a very good picture, amazingly enough, at least to my untrained and non-critical eye.


The one issue with that particular material is that it sucked up dirt like a vacuum cleaner. I originally planned on staining the frame walnut but gave up on that idea immediately because the residual oil would have gotten all over the screen so I left the frame raw wood instead. I had to instruct everyone to wash their hands before assembling the screen because even just the oil on skin would discolor it and there was no easy way to clean it.. I presume this other material so generously identified for the DIY crowd is not so prone to dirt and that someone has come up with a safe way to clean a projector screen constructed of it?


The one thing I just was not prepared to deal with is the limitation of 48" wide rolls. I had no easy or precise way of joining two pieces together so I just made it a 2.35:1 aspect ratio and left it at that.


I had wanted to make it 16x9 with adjustable masking so that it could be adjusted to any aspect ratio simply by moving the mask and taking up the extra screen width on rollers but that was left as an exercise to the reader.


If I had an industrial sewing machine and some training perhaps I could have joined two pieces, but I already know that it is a major trick without even bothering to try it. First off one has to be able to sew a perfectly straight line along the edge of two overlaid pieces of fabric, then when the seam is done and the joint is opened up it also has to be pressed so that the joint lays perfectly flat under minimal tension. I tried using tension on the screen to keep it flat and found that it stretched the material and put stretch marks on it so I had to keep the tension very low or else the stretching defeated the purpose.


Stretching a sewn seam would be even trickier because any irregularity in the seam would contribute waves or wrinkles to the screen. The tolerances would be critical and so just hand-sewing by eye or with crude jigs would not be adequate - the sewing machine would need some jig that holds the full width (determined by the roll) and the full length of the piece flat while sewing, and automatically aligns the seam along the edge of the fabric without any human intervention at a perfectly constant rate to keep the stitch length constant. An automated process would be best, to ensure repeatability.


When we actually went to use the screen we discovered that the typical el cheapo presentation projector was way too dim to use at a reasonable distance for a widescreen picture. We should have used a 1080 projector with an anamorphic lens to ensure that every available lumen hit the screen. As it was, we ended up throwing away half the light output of an already dim projector. But then again none of us was in a position to experiment with a DIY home theater projection system in our own homes so we really did not know what to expect. I left the church and lost track of my project, but I am certain that if they put a decent projector on it they would have gotten a decent picture out of it.


Actually, despite these limitations, of all the DIY projects I have embarked on, it was one of the more enjoyable. I went into it with no experience in screens and came out of it with an education. I constructed the whole screen with stand for less than $200 (my target was $100, but I deliberately set it unrealistically low to avoid project creep and to keep it below the cost of an el cheapo commercial solution) using only materials available at the local hardware and fabric stores. Unfortunately the low budget meant there was no way to dress up the stand so it remained crudely constructed from 2x3 studs and closet poles and steel brackets and poplar boards and conduit clamps and staples and pins and elastic and eye hooks and ropes for guy wires to keep the triangular stands squared up to each other once it was erected. When it was done I had a real sense of accomplishment and felt that anyone with motivation and a little bit of ingenuity could handle such a project.


Putting in real effort to start up a company should have worked out because professional quality screens are so expensive, and so there is plenty of room for profit margin, but then only 1 in 10 small businesses last through the 5 year trial period... and the market is after all limited to those with the discretionary spending to support a home theater, or professional theaters that demand professional results.


I am certain that many people end up with mildew, magic marker and grubby finger marks and miscellaneous smudges all over their screens (from floods, humidity, kids and animals and accidents especially drunken guests) and here is a cheap replacement material that could save hundreds or thousands of dollars in repair and cleaning costs. I cannot imagine a more generous gift than identifying the actual product. Thank you.


----------



## halenhoang

Good afternoon everyone.


I am a new member to this website and would like to get some additional information. I bought an SMX Procurve frame several months ago. It is 2.35 frame and measures 10 feet wide. The bars that are used to suspend the frame on, at what distant should they be apart? Second, the screen material is none other than Seymour's but I can't not tell if it is the centerstage hd or xd material. The previous owner remembers it as the xd. I will be picking up the new JVC D LAX500 once it becomes available.


I have looked at many frames and was very impressed with the SMX frame. The black velvet is the blackest I have yet seen. Included with my purchase was the 16:9 panels that fit into the frame, however, I noticed it was not as black. Where could I get the same type of velvet?


Sorry, multiple questions.


Below are pictures of my screen, still needs to be retensioned.


Thanks for any assistance.


Halen


----------



## marklabelle870

Having read all this over the last year or so - I still can't help myself and say that the frame and the screen is the best I've seen. My JVC RS25 is still popping amazing pictures on the ProCurve 20. As for Ruben.... who knows.... I always had great dealings with him and great conversations. Whatever happened - I feel sorry for him either way, if he scammed people or he was scammed. Remember, we are all just trying to get by in this world and ****** things happen. I'm not judging anyone anymore, even with proof, because it does nothing for me. In fact, it just robs me of time watching movies on my awesome screen from SMX.










I would like to see that weave and frame resurrected. Maybe I'll go into the screen business..... anyone in?


Thanks,


Mark


----------



## erkq

So it turns out Ruben sold me a roll of awning material, just enough to make a 10' wide 16:9 screen with the perforations rotated 15 degrees, for $750!! I say good on him for discovering that this material works so well as an AT screen. He deserves that markup for that discovery. Regarding the allegations of scamming people... I'm really sorry people got taken by him, and for so much money. But he deserved my $750 for sure! It's made my theater.


----------



## DigitalJackson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_24106455
> 
> 
> it was Phifer sheer weave 4600 chalk which is cheap and anyone can just go buy it http://www.phifer.com/suncontrol/interior/product/24/4500-4600/20/4600-3



Is this the original screen material? When I bought my screen from SMX, there were three screen material options. The original, a 2K resolution one and a 4K resolution. Just curious which one is the sheer weave 4600.


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalJackson*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_24141242
> 
> 
> Is this the original screen material? When I bought my screen from SMX, there were three screen material options. The original, a 2K resolution one and a 4K resolution. Just curious which one is the sheer weave 4600.


I just can't remember but I'm thinking it was the 4600 that Ruben said is just as good as the special run stuff you just had to angle it for Moire if it even had moire. what you do is order a sample or find a shade compan and get a sample and find someone who has an SmX screen ( you could mail it to me or have it shipped to me and compare it but I'm almost certain it was the 4600 chalk. What ever the company that ripped off everything Ruben did, it's what they sell, he saw their screens at Cedia or somewhere and knew what it was the second he saw it. If enough people need a screen someone could just order a bulk roll and split it up for everyone and ship it out like Ruben did originally for a hundred or two a screen....... the stuff was cheap in bulk


----------



## Baenwort

I have one of the first SMX screen/frames produced in the initial batch. It doesn't even have the SMX logo as he hadn't gotten them in yet and had to ship it to me after I'd already gotten the screen. I still haven't gotten around to attaching it. I make excuses about reflective surfaces but the truth is happiness and complacency.


The Sheerweave 4600 is the original DIY screen material he tested. You're going to have to rotate it if you have a 1080p or higher resolution to prevent moire but it has great acoustic properties. From what I recall the original material (the first screen + frame material) was a custom material he got Sheerweave to make that had a slightly different weave tightness and didn't need the rotation for 1080p and below. The 2K and 4K material he never disclosed the source. I'd be willing to bet it was Sheerweave also but I don't think we'll ever know conclusively.


----------



## tigerpawgt

My screen material was from the DIY batch. sheerweeve 4600 was marked on the inside of the tube. For certain I had to rotate the material to prevent the moire effect. I later ordered the proline frame when it first started shipping. Same as noted, Rueben had to send the logo later but I never installed it. That frame was excellent. Not the easiest task to rotate and secure the screen but with a helper we struggled thru it. I since sold the screen and replaced with an SI Black Diamond but I do miss the quality of that frame velvet.... a real black hole when it came to adjusting the zoom to compromise the image sizes of the different video sources.


----------



## umr

As someone interested in testing screen materials Rueben would never send me a sample. I personally have no faith in screen manufacturers who make strong claims, but will not send a sample for comparison.


When I tested a sample from a client and the results were less than stellar he claimed I did not have a sample of his material, but it appeared to match all the SMX screens I have worked on. He still would not send me a sample for comparison and complained about other manufacturers ripping him off and not making a quality product.


Based on my experience I steered my clients away from him.


----------



## erkq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1230#post_24267572
> 
> 
> As someone interested in testing screen materials Rueben would never send me a sample. I personally have no faith in screen manufacturers who make strong claims, but will not send a sample for comparison.
> 
> 
> When I tested a sample from a client and the results were less than stellar he claimed I did not have a sample of his material, but it appeared to match all the SMX screens I have worked on. He still would not send me a sample for comparison and complained about other manufacturers ripping him off and not making a quality product.
> 
> 
> Based on my experience I steered my clients away from him.



Color uniformity? Gain? Other? I'm curious what issues you saw as I have one of his early screens. I'm not looking to pick a fight at all. I really would like to know what you found.


----------



## umr

Significantly lower gain than claimed. This can easily be verified with printer paper that is typically 0.96 gain and is significantly brighter than SMX.


----------



## stanger89

From what I remember reading the report, instead of the 1.16x gain claimed, it was more like 0.9 or something.


----------



## Mark P

I will say one thing my SmX screen completely destroys my Stewart Studiotek screen in so many ways it's not even close, what type of printer paper are we talking about here I have dozens of different types from $5 a sheet pearlesant glossy to crappy office max matte?


----------



## jmorris644

Hey Mark P!!


Wow, it's been 6 or 7 years since I was last here? Seems just a few months ago.


The Ruben story is sad from what I have been reading here. I, like you, have fond memories of talking many hours with Ruben.


Two years ago I purchased another screen from Ruben for my new house. Everything went really slick. It was delivered and works perfectly.


I don't know what actually happened to him. Probably a mix of poor economic conditions and trying to grow too fast. last I spoke with him he was just opening up a larger facility.


Now I hope something doesn't happen to ruin my screen as it is quite large at 22 foot diagonal.


Joe


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1260#post_24350755
> 
> 
> I will say one thing my SmX screen completely destroys my Stewart Studiotek screen in so many ways it's not even close, what type of printer paper are we talking about here I have dozens of different types from $5 a sheet pearlesant glossy to crappy office max matte?



Use the crappy Office max matte white.


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmorris644*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1260#post_24402874
> 
> 
> Hey Mark P!!
> 
> 
> Wow, it's been 6 or 7 years since I was last here? Seems just a few months ago.
> 
> 
> The Ruben story is sad from what I have been reading here. I, like you, have fond memories of talking many hours with Ruben.
> 
> 
> Two years ago I purchased another screen from Ruben for my new house. Everything went really slick. It was delivered and works perfectly.
> 
> 
> I don't know what actually happened to him. Probably a mix of poor economic conditions and trying to grow too fast. last I spoke with him he was just opening up a larger facility.
> 
> 
> Now I hope something doesn't happen to ruin my screen as it is quite large at 22 foot diagonal.
> 
> 
> Joe


Hey Jmorris, long time no talk! Yeah, the old Ruben conversations were classics. I don't know how many times we would go late into the evening here completely dissecting everything theater wise as well as non theater things. The one thing I never would have expected was him being a scammer........ever. Even when he was out here, I knew he just wasn't the same ole Ruben, I wasn't on AVS at the time but had I been I would have certainly pushed the issue considering he was staying in my house. He seemed to be starting up a new business with another major player of AVS at the time, I won't go into details but it seemed to be consuming all his time and it sounded like something they needed to get rolling ultra fast sort of like his screen business. It's all about timing in this fast paced industry


Had he started the SMX a year earlier I think he would have probably made it through the tough times but he had just started to hit his stride when the economy tanked. He also should have probably kept his mouth shut instead of spreading the word on what products were working but that wasn't in his nature. He lost a lot of business by giving up the ingredients but being the DIYer he is, I completely understand. I remember telling him to jump quickly over and over the second he discovered the non moire products. There was no doubts he had the best available, I actually have one of the nicest screens I have ever seen and I've been in some over the top theaters. As I said my SMX next to my Stewart is no competition in build quality and picture quality and I have a Studiotek.


Cheap HDTVs make the Home Theaters a niche, a year or two earlier and SMX could have probably been in every theater around especially had he just kept the materials quiet.


I've actually started to get motivated to finish the theater that introduced me to Ruben and I actually wanted to swap out the Stewart for an SMX curved, oh well..........At least automation finally got easy and affordable thanks to iPad mini and iPhones and iRule! I installed it a year ago and it's still running strong!!! I even have full blown Karaoke integrated into things and the songs are free lol


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV Science Sales 5*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1260#post_24403586
> 
> 
> Use the crappy Office max matte white.


Do they sell it in open weave 6' tall by 20'wide?


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1260#post_24405582
> 
> 
> Do they sell it in open weave 6' tall by 20'wide?



Yes, if you perf it yourself.










Might take a little bit of time to measure out and place those 1,000's of holes.


----------



## jmorris644




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1260#post_24405574
> 
> 
> Hey Jmorris, long time no talk! Yeah, the old Ruben conversations were classics. I don't know how many times we would go late into the evening here completely dissecting everything theater wise as well as non theater things. The one thing I never would have expected was him being a scammer........ever. Even when he was out here, I knew he just wasn't the same ole Ruben, I wasn't on AVS at the time but had I been I would have certainly pushed the issue considering he was staying in my house. He seemed to be starting up a new business with another major player of AVS at the time, I won't go into details but it seemed to be consuming all his time and it sounded like something they needed to get rolling ultra fast sort of like his screen business. It's all about timing in this fast paced industry
> 
> 
> Had he started the SMX a year earlier I think he would have probably made it through the tough times but he had just started to hit his stride when the economy tanked. He also should have probably kept his mouth shut instead of spreading the word on what products were working but that wasn't in his nature. He lost a lot of business by giving up the ingredients but being the DIYer he is, I completely understand. I remember telling him to jump quickly over and over the second he discovered the non moire products. There was no doubts he had the best available, I actually have one of the nicest screens I have ever seen and I've been in some over the top theaters. As I said my SMX next to my Stewart is no competition in build quality and picture quality and I have a Studiotek.
> 
> 
> Cheap HDTVs make the Home Theaters a niche, a year or two earlier and SMX could have probably been in every theater around especially had he just kept the materials quiet.
> 
> 
> I've actually started to get motivated to finish the theater that introduced me to Ruben and I actually wanted to swap out the Stewart for an SMX curved, oh well..........At least automation finally got easy and affordable thanks to iPad mini and iPhones and iRule! I installed it a year ago and it's still running strong!!! I even have full blown Karaoke integrated into things and the songs are free lol



I finished the theater that I was working on at the time and 2 years ago built a new house. When I did the house I took the dimensions of the 3-car attached garage and dug down 12 feet underground. This is where I put the theater. I also used ICF (Insulated Concrete Forms) for the foundation of the house so that surrounds the theater with 8 inches of poured concrete and concrete spans over the top. I have a buddy that builds professional sound studios and I had him come in and do the sound treatments and buildout. I have 3 tiers in the theater. The lowest tier has 4 electric reclining chairs. The 2nd tier is a sectional couch and a coffee table that we eat off of. The 3rd level has a table and occasional chairs for guests. Similar to the old theater we put an infrared sauna at the back of the theater with a glass wall and speakers inside so that we can bake ourselves while watching TV or a movie.


I set up a 9.1 (soon to be 9.2) setup using SMX acoustic transparent screen and frame. I have attached a picture of me standing in front of the screen during the superbowl. I friend of mine in Seattle did not believe me when I told him that my screen was about 22 foot diagonal.


I was looking at your recent posts on your theater and like you I have been using iRule for 2 years now. It works extremely well. I have an iPad mounted to the wall as you enter the theater for control when entering and I use an iPod for the theater remote. It works extremely well and so far meets all of my needs. I even have it emulating the MAC Mini infrared remote through a global cache IP-IR device.


Joe


----------



## marklabelle870

Does anyone have any ideas on how to recreate those ProPanels Ruben had? I need them for my SMX Procurv 20' 110" screen.


----------



## DigitalJackson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1260#post_24470211
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on how to recreate those ProPanels Ruben had? I need them for my SMX Procurv 20' 110" screen.



Construction is pretty simple I think. Fidelio black velvet stretched over a flexible frame and stapled on back. Staples are covered up on back with black duct tape. Not sure what the frame material is ...will try and take a couple of pics and post them.


----------



## DigitalJackson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalJackson*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1260#post_24471123
> 
> 
> Construction is pretty simple I think. Fidelio black velvet stretched over a flexible frame and stapled on back. Staples are covered up on back with black duct tape. Not sure what the frame material is ...will try and take a couple of pics and post them.



Frame is one piece of material 1/4" thick with center cut out leaving a 2" wide border on sides and 2 3/4" on top/bottom. See photos below showing frame back construction.


----------



## marklabelle870

Cool, tbanks for the reply.


What is the frame material? You mention flexible? I was even thinking of using Foam Board. Thought?


----------



## DigitalJackson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marklabelle870*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1260#post_24476629
> 
> 
> Cool, tbanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> What is the frame material? You mention flexible? I was even thinking of using Foam Board. Thought?



Just a guess, but maybe 1/4" thick neoprene rubber sheet? Material is dark gray and flexible. Heavier than foam board of the same size. Foam board might work, but may crease when you have to flex the panels to fit them into the frame slots.


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmorris644*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1260#post_24433155
> 
> 
> I finished the theater that I was working on at the time and 2 years ago built a new house. When I did the house I took the dimensions of the 3-car attached garage and dug down 12 feet underground. This is where I put the theater. I also used ICF (Insulated Concrete Forms) for the foundation of the house so that surrounds the theater with 8 inches of poured concrete and concrete spans over the top. I have a buddy that builds professional sound studios and I had him come in and do the sound treatments and buildout. I have 3 tiers in the theater. The lowest tier has 4 electric reclining chairs. The 2nd tier is a sectional couch and a coffee table that we eat off of. The 3rd level has a table and occasional chairs for guests. Similar to the old theater we put an infrared sauna at the back of the theater with a glass wall and speakers inside so that we can bake ourselves while watching TV or a movie.
> 
> 
> I set up a 9.1 (soon to be 9.2) setup using SMX acoustic transparent screen and frame. I have attached a picture of me standing in front of the screen during the superbowl. I friend of mine in Seattle did not believe me when I told him that my screen was about 22 foot diagonal.
> 
> 
> I was looking at your recent posts on your theater and like you I have been using iRule for 2 years now. It works extremely well. I have an iPad mounted to the wall as you enter the theater for control when entering and I use an iPod for the theater remote. It works extremely well and so far meets all of my needs. I even have it emulating the MAC Mini infrared remote through a global cache IP-IR device.
> 
> 
> Joe


Outstanding on the new theater! Yep the iPad (especially the mini) has changed everything when combined with iRule. We just use an iPad mini and whats so great about iRule is you have multiple remote in the room so during our new favorite Theater use ( Karaoke) our mini gets stuck into a boom mic stand as the song selector and I use my iPhone as the volume and lighting controller which basically runs insteon switches hooked up to an actual lighting controller. Its so discrete people don't even know how things are being controlled, they just think everythings magic. I am actually motivated to finish and ordered 200 yards of upholstery fabric that JoAnns fabric had 50% off and mis marked to begin with so we got $50 a yard fabric for $15 a yard and jumped all over that which made it easy to make final decisions on just making massive screen/ stage curtains and pleating the entire side walls front to back.....we did a test run of the pleats on walls and in the dormers and it looks pretty good. The one thing we couldn't figure out was what to do with the dormer windows and years ago we made a faux stained glass for a friend so we tried an experiment to try and have something unique and we think it's going to work well.


We wanted to do the ole Movie Poster thing but no matter what it just didn't work especially after we discovered we have more musically inclined friends and family than we knew. I really didn't want to change movie posters all the time either so we just made up a theme of something somewhere between Moulin Rouge and bat chit crazy. We have a friend that does Aerial Dancing with rings and silk cloth and chairs and she plans on some performances up above the stage area, she's amazing and has actually posed for some graphics for our attempt at stained glass

 
 
 
 
 


These are really hard to get pictures of with an iPhone but you get the idea, the only picture we have of the final product was taken by someone that appeared slightly intoxicated and its really blurry but you get the idea, I ran LED strip lights in behind to replicate that movie poster look and you still have basically a full view out the windows, my wife gave sewing a shot and thinks she has it figured out on curtains


Hopefully next party I'll remember to take better pictures and maybe get a little more done


----------



## jmorris644

I am totally impressed. Yes, please post some better pictures. I think it all looks really cool.


I went for the minimalist look in my theater. It is all black with the exception of the screen.










Joe


----------



## Jeff in Canada

This is a little OT from the current focus of the thread, but we had an issue in our basement and the restoration people basically allowed a curtain to keep rubbing up against the screen and put some dark marks high in a corner of my SMX screen. For people who know more about the material.....what is okay to clean it with? Will it make it a dull or hot spot if my wife cleans that portion?


----------



## Mark P

It's vinyl, try soap and water or a car wash product and a tooth brush


----------



## wilcox71

Holy crap!!!


I have been away for a while and I might have one of the last few he shipped, seems I got it right before all this went down.


I love my screen and the frame alone is worth it.


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilcox71*  /t/840473/official-smx-theater-solutions-screen-thread/1260#post_24795528
> 
> 
> Holy crap!!!
> 
> 
> I have been away for a while and I might have one of the last few he shipped, seems I got it right before all this went down.
> 
> 
> I love my screen and the frame alone is worth it.



Count yourself lucky, because a lot of people got taken to the cleaners.


----------



## R Harkness

When I was trying to figure out how I was going to achieve having 4 way masking, I actually, with real interest, inquired to SMX about their (his?) 4-way top of the line "pro-mask." It was extremely expensive so I looked at

my own solution. And frankly they way he interacted with my emails gave me a bad vibe. I shudder to think about how things might have gone if I had rolled the dice on buying that expensive masking system.


(Unlike Carada's masking system, which was far cheaper, of amazing quality and reliability, and they are still around to support customers).


----------



## davey_fl

has anyone tried 3d with the smx cineweave HD AT screen to see what polarization is like?

thx


----------



## davey_fl

has anyone tried 3d with the smx cineweave HD AT screen to see what polarization is like?

thx


----------



## DigitalJackson

davey_fl said:


> has anyone tried 3d with the smx cineweave HD AT screen to see what polarization is like?
> 
> thx


I have the 2K resolution screen ...not sure if that is the HD version. Watch 3D using a JVC RS45 and a cheaper Optoma DLP projector ...no polarization that I have noticed


----------



## Richvan

*What's it worth?*

I have had a SMX promaskcurv AT 140" in storage. Mint condition with remote etc.

Any ideas on what it's worth? Hate to sell it but have more kids then rooms lol

Rich


----------



## davey_fl

That's hard to say now that they are gone. I have found skepticism and fear in people regarding SmX screens since the vanishing act. What do you have into it? What are the Specs? I suppose you advertise it and see what response you receive. It's unfortunate for all of us that Mr. Ortiz flew the coup. 

Davey


----------



## erkq

davey_fl said:


> That's hard to say now that they are gone. I have found skepticism and fear in people regarding SmX screens since the vanishing act. What do you have into it? What are the Specs? I suppose you advertise it and see what response you receive. It's unfortunate for all of us that Mr. Ortiz flew the coup.
> 
> Davey


Yes... an orphaned product. I wouldn't pay much for it, if anything. Moving it and setting it up is a lot of work in and of itself to spend on an un-supported product. *Especially *now that we know where to get the material ourselves!


----------



## davey_fl

erkq said:


> ... *Especially *now that we know where to get the material ourselves!



Oops must have missed that revelation. Where was the material located?


----------



## erkq

davey_fl said:


> Oops must have missed that revelation. Where was the material located?


It's *awning *material, believe it or not! Good for Ruben for finding this stuff and re-branding it, I say! It works very well except it seems the gain isn't up to what he claimed. There are also rumors of Ruben never wanting to do color uniformity tests, but I don't see an issue myself.

It's this: http://www.phifer.com/suncontrol/interior/product/24/4500-4600/20/4600-3


----------



## davey_fl

erkq said:


> It's *awning *material, believe it or not! Good for Ruben for finding this stuff and re-branding it, I say! It works very well except it seems the gain isn't up to what he claimed. There are also rumors of Ruben never wanting to do color uniformity tests, but I don't see an issue myself.
> 
> It's this: http://www.phifer.com/suncontrol/interior/product/24/4500-4600/20/4600-3


Well that's embarrassing to pay so much for my screen from him when it turns out it's awning material. I was just about to give 3-D I shot with it with my new X500R but now I'm not so sure. I wonder how hard it would be to swap the material out for a decent material?


----------



## erkq

davey_fl said:


> Well that's embarrassing to pay so much for my screen from him when it turns out it's awning material. I was just about to give 3-D I shot with it with my new X500R but now I'm not so sure. I wonder how hard it would be to swap the material out for a decent material?


That's the funny thing... don't kid yourself... it's *very *"decent" material! The audio doesn't require EQ and the pic is great. Angle it at 15 degrees and there's no moire pattern. That's the way your screen should have been built. It out-performs many of the legit brands. No other brand I know of requires no eq. All users I know of, including me, are still *very *pleased with its performance. I think you'd just mess it up for no good reason.


----------



## rboster

Richvan said:


> I have had a SMX promaskcurv AT 140" in storage. Mint condition with remote etc.
> 
> Any ideas on what it's worth? Hate to sell it but have more kids then rooms lol
> 
> Rich


One concern is whether the material is still attached to the screen or did you take it out and roll it up? After installing the material, I don't see how you could re-install it with so little material (after trimming) to create tension and get a smooth surface. 

I really like my SMX screen, but it was a royal pain to install that material. I would have nightmares thinking I need to replace it.

Ron


----------



## davey_fl

Have you tried any 3D to see if the material retains any polarization?


----------



## stanger89

erkq said:


> It's *awning *material, believe it or not! Good for Ruben for finding this stuff and re-branding it, I say! It works very well except it seems the gain isn't up to what he claimed. There are also rumors of Ruben never wanting to do color uniformity tests, but I don't see an issue myself.
> 
> It's this: http://www.phifer.com/suncontrol/interior/product/24/4500-4600/20/4600-3


My recollection is that Rubin originally bought some Phifer Sheerweave to test, and found he liked it, but then ordered a roll custom made with a much finer mesh than is available "retail". I believe this is what I have, my screen is off that first roll Rubin bought.

Again, my recollection is that Rubin wasn't in it to make a screen company, but he couldn't find a screen he liked so he ended up making his own. But since he had to buy a whole roll he sold the "waste" to us forum members to recoup the costs. And after that, the rest is as they say, history.



erkq said:


> That's the funny thing... don't kid yourself... it's *very *"decent" material! The audio doesn't require EQ and the pic is great. Angle it at 15 degrees and there's no moire pattern. That's the way your screen should have been built. It out-performs many of the legit brands. No other brand I know of requires no eq. All users I know of, including me, are still *very *pleased with its performance. I think you'd just mess it up for no good reason.


Agreed, I'm very happy with my screen.



davey_fl said:


> Have you tried any 3D to see if the material retains any polarization?


I seriously doubt it retains any polarization.


----------



## rboster

davey_fl said:


> Have you tried any 3D to see if the material retains any polarization?



My SMX screen does not have the AT material, so I can't comment


----------



## Richvan

*Sms screen*

It think there is a misunderstanding of what I have. It's the procurve 140 remote control auto masking screen. Cost 13,000 or more . The screen material has metal eyelits and goes on easy. 

I can't find online anyone selling something like this which Is why I have no idea what it's worth. It is like brand new.

So if anyone has an idea on what I should list it for please let me know

Thanks
Rich


----------



## erkq

Richvan said:


> It think there is a misunderstanding of what I have. It's the procurve 140 remote control auto masking screen. Cost 13,000 or more . The screen material has metal eyelits and goes on easy.
> 
> I can't find online anyone selling something like this which Is why I have no idea what it's worth. It is like brand new.
> 
> So if anyone has an idea on what I should list it for please let me know
> 
> Thanks
> Rich


Just from my perspective:

The original cost doesn't matter.
I would never buy a curved screen.
And, most importantly it's orphaned.

So... for me... I wouldn't expect to get much. Sorry if I sound harsh, but I am just one datapoint in the market.


----------



## Mike Garrett

erkq said:


> That's the funny thing... don't kid yourself... it's *very *"decent" material! The audio doesn't require EQ and the pic is great. Angle it at 15 degrees and there's no moire pattern. That's the way your screen should have been built. It out-performs many of the legit brands. No other brand I know of requires no eq. All users I know of, including me, are still *very *pleased with its performance. I think you'd just mess it up for no good reason.


Audio wise, there are other woven AT screens that have equal performance. Maybe even better. Do you know of measured results for SMX?


----------



## Mike Garrett

Richvan said:


> It think there is a misunderstanding of what I have. It's the procurve 140 remote control auto masking screen. Cost 13,000 or more . The screen material has metal eyelits and goes on easy.
> 
> I can't find online anyone selling something like this which Is why I have no idea what it's worth. It is like brand new.
> 
> So if anyone has an idea on what I should list it for please let me know
> 
> Thanks
> Rich


Often times, screens do not do well packaged up for a long period of time. That and the lack of manufacturer's support are going to knock the bottom out of the selling price.


----------



## chirpie

erkq said:


> Just from my perspective:
> 
> The original cost doesn't matter.
> I would never buy a curved screen.
> And, most importantly it's orphaned.
> 
> So... for me... I wouldn't expect to get much. Sorry if I sound harsh, but I am just one datapoint in the market.


One catch, the curved screen with some anamorphic lens actully help defeat geometry distortions from the anamorphic lens.


----------



## erkq

chirpie said:


> One catch, the curved screen with some anamorphic lens actully help defeat geometry distortions from the anamorphic lens.


Yes, you are right. But as projectors get brighter and more and more sport lens memory, people are opting to retain pixel-for-pixel projection. I'm not saying anamorphic lenses are gone, by any means. But they are loosing popularity.


----------



## erkq

AV Science Sales 5 said:


> Audio wise, there are other woven AT screens that have equal performance. Maybe even better. Do you know of measured results for SMX?


Yes, there are. But the SMX is definitely in the running. It's no slouch.

The only audio measurements I have are my own. It was very good to 18kHz and then down 3db @ 20. I'll see if I can find the sweeps. I used REW.


----------



## mdkolb

Richvan - Can you post the overall dimensions (especially the width) of your screen. Have you settled on a price yet?


----------



## mdkolb

Nevermind - found the specs and since 140 is the width and not the diagonal it is too big for me.

Thanks


----------



## Franin

As


----------



## rboster

Any SMX screen owner replaced their original material with an alternative material? Since my smx frame has the channel system used to install/secure the screen material, it's gong to take special thickness of material to both stretch and yet fit into the frame's channels. Also, how much larger of the dimensions of the material did you order (than the frame dimensions) in order to properly stretch and work with the material for proper installation?

Thanks
Ron


----------



## chirpie

rboster said:


> Any SMX screen owner replaced their original material with an alternative material? Since my smx frame has the channel system used to install/secure the screen material, it's gong to take special thickness of material to both stretch and yet fit into the frame's channels. Also, how much larger of the dimensions of the material did you order (than the frame dimensions) in order to properly stretch and work with the material for proper installation?
> 
> Thanks
> Ron


I know this is an old post, but I would think so long as the screen material you order is the same thickness or thinner, you'd be fine. If it's the same thickness, you'd be good to go. If it was thinner/slightly too thin, you could just find another thin material and line it up with it until you get a thickness that allows it to be snug. You'd be able to find that out with a simple square "sample" that most screen companies would be willing to provide.


----------



## bebop86

guys- I have a 14' wide curved proscreen that the movers destroyed the 2- 14' long frames anyone know where i can get them replaced- thanks


----------



## AirBenji

bebop86 said:


> guys- I have a 14' wide curved proscreen that the movers destroyed the 2- 14' long frames anyone know where i can get them replaced- thanks




Yikes. Unfortunately, SMX is long defunct and I think you're going to run into some real difficulty here. It may be worth a call to one of the other smaller scale screen manufacturers who are present here on AVS (i.e. Falcon or Seymour) as they may have some familiarity with SMX. It's a (very) long shot, but it's possible that their frame profile matches or could be adapted to fit your SMX frame profile. That sounds like a lot of headache and is probably not much less expensive than a new frame. 


Realistically, your best bet is to contact your movers (or their insurance provider) and to pursue a new screen through them. This one is probably not repairable.


----------



## stef2

If anyone stumbles upon this thread and wonders what great AT screen solutions still exist, I strongly suggest you consider SeymourAV. Go to their website. Look at their specs. When I bought my AT screen a few years ago, I was considering a SMX screen, but the price Rubin was asking for what I needed was out of my budget. I am so glad I went with SeymourAV! the frame is sturdy, the screen material performs very well from an acoustical point of view, and the gain of the material is slightly better than what Rubin sold! And I was left with a few extra thousand (yes, thousand) dollars to buy other AV stuff...


----------



## erkq

stef2 said:


> If anyone stumbles upon this thread and wonders what great AT screen solutions still exist, I strongly suggest you consider SeymourAV. Go to their website. Look at their specs. When I bought my AT screen a few years ago, I was considering a SMX screen, but the price Rubin was asking for what I needed was out of my budget. I am so glad I went with SeymourAV! the frame is sturdy, the screen material performs very well from an acoustical point of view, and the gain of the material is slightly better than what Rubin sold! And I was left with a few extra thousand (yes, thousand) dollars to buy other AV stuff...


Does the Seymour AV require audio eq?


----------



## stef2

Not really...from what I remember, their XD material has a real life gain of 0.98 and it attenuates only 1.5 to 2 decibels at the highest frequencies of the audible spectrum...their website has more details, of course.


----------



## Mike Garrett

erkq said:


> Does the Seymour AV require audio eq?


No. The Seymour AV fabric attenuates pretty evenly, so only costs you a tiny bit of output.


----------



## bebop86

guys - Can you run stereo speakers for 2 channel behind the AT screen without any sound loss-I know for movies it is fine but for more delicate hi end 2- channel I wonder if you lose any of the 3d magic or depth if you run the speakers behind the screen- thks


----------



## Tedd

I wouldn't hesitate to run stereo behind an AT screen.


----------



## msleb

I'm hoping someone has Ruben (SMX)'s masking system and can remember how to adjust the presets. I never use the 1.33 AR and would love to repurpose that preset to 2.10 AR. Here is a pic of the remote. Can anyone help?


----------

